# Per le donne



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Non ho mai pensato, se non per un brevissimo periodo, che l'idea femminista si sarebbe diffusa a tutte, ma ero certa (e lo sono ancora, ma colloco tutto in un futuro molto lontano) che la gran parte delle donne si sarebbe accorta che ...l'uomo era nudo.
Invece...
Invece leggo in continuazione donne che si fanno schiacciare dagli uomini.
Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.
Vedo donne che cercano di usare l'unico capitale "spendibile" che ritengono di avere giovinezza, bellezza e sesso. E l'intelligenza e il resto? Il resto è al servizio del mezzo, per studiare la strategia più vincente.
Lo leggo in questa serie di povere amanti, sposate o no, che si umiliano al desiderio maschile.
E questo desiderio maschile non è desiderio sessuale, ma proprio desiderio di potere e di umiliazione.
E quante donne sono disposte a farsi umiliare e a divenire kapò a fianco dell'uomo di turno compiaciute della sua laida approvazione quando scherniscono altre donne, persino nel virtuale?! Tante.
Perché tante donne si prostituiscono gratuitamente?
Non è prostituzione piegarsi a questo desiderio maschile?
Una messalina con i suoi racconti fantastici (mica ci ha creduto qualcuno?) e provocatori sadomaso non sta comunque dando un'immagine di donna pronta a tutto e che, come ultimo sberleffo a se stessa e alla figura femminile, afferma di provare piacere dall'umiliazione?
Ma una donna che fa proprio un modello maschile sia nel ruolo dell'umiliata, sia nel fasullo ruolo della vamp mangiatrice di uomini (quello che interpreta Chiara, temo, almeno parzialmente, anche nella realtà) è davvero convinta di trionfare? Trionfare su cosa? Trionfare su chi? Quale vita sta vivendo? Crede davvero di essere libera? A me pare schiava dello sguardo maschile.

Perché il repellente modello maschile di uomo che afferma la sua filosofia di vita del disprezzo delle donne viene accettato con indifferenza? Questo personaggio, appoggiato da pochi (qui per fortuna, ma da troppi nella realtà) riduce la donna a tre tipologie. La prima è quella della donna che vuole ridotta a moglie con cui condividere le spese, che lui ha tirato fuori dalla miseria, dalla fabbrica e dall'incultura, utile per un appoggio nel quotidiano e che descrive anche lasciata a casa con una malattia grave, contenta perché lui si sfoga. Questo modello di donna che tiene insieme la famiglia, impermeabiile a qualsiasi umiliazione, la definisce quella capace d'amare. 
La seconda tipologia di donna è quella che lui vede come amichetta con cui condividere sesso e con cui sfogarsi lui, disponibile ad ogni fantasia (che poi, essendo le possibilità del sesso quelle che sono, le fantasie non possono che diventare umilianti per poter essere fuori dalla routine) senza mettere mai in pericolo le sue sicurezze, perché non suscita un aperto disgusto? 
La terza tipologia per lui è di quelle che non sono disponibili ad abbracciare lui e la sua filosofia, e così quelle indisponibili a farsi umiliare, quelle che o lo ignorano qui o lo contrastano non sa affrontarle in altro modo che con il dileggio. Naturalmente la sua filosofia non gli fa trovare altro modo di dileggiare che descrivendo chi gli si oppone come sgradevole, acida, arida (ridicolo vero? che uno che vuol essere esempio di quel tipo di vita e di relazioni parli di aridità altrui, no?), non gratificata dal sesso maschile. Uguale al caro silvio che fa ministro quelle compiacenti e definisce brutte e stupide quelle che lo contrastano.
Perché le cose che questo utente scrive della figlia non provocano un'aperta rivolta?
Io ho creduto a lungo che fosse un personaggio, in parte lo è, ma la filosofia di cui è portatore è reale.
E' la filosofia di chi ci governa, e non mi riferisco solo al silvio.

Perché le donne qui presenti non si ribellano?
Forse perché, come si diceva in tempi passati e che non sono sorpassati, non hanno ancora preso coscienza.
Perché non ce la fanno nel virtuale, così come nel reale, a prescindere dall'approvazione di un maschio? Chiunque sia.

*Non mi frega nulla della risposta di chi si riconosce nella descrizione* dell'utente-uomo-personaggio. Del resto è talmente prevedibile.

Io mi rivolgo alle donne che non reagiscono, in nessun modo e che dialogano con l'amabile cazzone come se fosse un bambinetto un po' impertinente che racconta barzellette di pierino. Io non le lascio passare neanche al bambinetto certe porcherie.
Perché non provate ripugnanza e ribellione qui?
So che c'è chi ha fatto la scelta di ignorare. Io ci ho provato, ma non ce la faccio. Non ce la faccio perché di lui non mi frega nulla, ma non riesco a sopportare questa gusto dell'umiliazione elevata a etica!!!
Come reagite nel reale di fronte a chi è portatore di quella cultura?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ........ Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di *poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.*
> 
> _Questo lo condivido. Una donna non dovrebbe mai usare il sesso come intermediazione per raggiungere certi obiettivi personali. Purtroppo spesso lo fa, e non ho ancora capito dove nasce il meccanismo. Credimi, non sono affatto sicuro che il meccanismo è imposto dall'uomo. E' forse semplicemente la solita vecchia storia di potere. La conferma arriva guardando l'età: ho conosciuto donne esigentissime e preziosissime da giovani, quasi inavvicinabili, che dopo i 35-40 anni si sono svendute in modo ignobile al primo arrivato...._
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2010)

Non ce la faccio piu' a leggere... ameno che non venga quotata non leggo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Ehm ...il post era per le donne.
La cultura del potere e del denaro (inutile, sovrappiù o per conquistare il potere o come simbolo dello stesso) è cultura maschile. Se le donne cercano il potere sono pienamente dentro a una cultura maschile. Se cercano il potere usando il sesso sono dentro a una cultura maschile. 
La cultura maschile non è nata oggi.

Il desiderio maschile può essere altro e forse a volte lo è. Esistono numerosi studi sulla sessualità e sull'immaginario maschile.
Sono cose complesse e io ho rivolto una precisa domanda, mi pare chiara. Non ho certo intenzione di aprire una discussione approfondita per tramettere concetti che ognuno può acquisire autonomamente, se è interessato a farlo.

Mi auguro, e ne ho le prove qui, che esistano uomini sensibili e capaci d'amare (nei limiti delle contraddizioni umane) e rilevo che anche questi vengono scherniti e definiti "senza palle" e, di conseguenza, non uomini, se dimostrano capacità di comprensione e desideri di risoluzione dei problemi che non rientrano nello schema che ho brevemente abbozzato.

Che non tutte la pensano come me mi pare di un'evidenza assoluta. 
E' ben per questo che ho aperto il thread.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio piu' a leggere... ameno che non venga quotata non leggo


 Basta la parte centrale..


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...il post era per le donne.
> La cultura del potere e del denaro (inutile, sovrappiù o per conquistare il potere o come simbolo dello stesso) è cultura maschile. Se le donne cercano il potere sono pienamente dentro a una cultura maschile. Se cercano il potere usando il sesso sono dentro a una cultura maschile.
> La cultura maschile non è nata oggi.
> 
> ...


E' vero, hai scritto per le donne.

Scusami, davvero non avevo dato il giusto peso al titolo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' vero, hai scritto per le donne.
> 
> Scusami, davvero non avevo dato il giusto peso al titolo.


 Capisco che a un uomo, abituato a discorsi da bar e da caserma, e che considera certe cose "simpatica goliardia" certe cose possano non far l'effetto che dovrebbero, secondo me, fare alle donne.
Non era il mio un rifiuto del confronto.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco che a un uomo, abituato a discorsi da bar e da caserma, e che considera certe cose "simpatica goliardia" certe cose possano non far l'effetto che dovrebbero, secondo me, fare alle donne.
> Non era il mio un rifiuto del confronto.


No no, non io.... Sono astemio, non ho fatto il militare ed odio giocare a carte. :mexican::mexican::mexican:
E' un argomento serissimo, direi fondamentale. 
Venirne a capo significa la rivoluzione. 
Leggo con attenzione e curiosità il dibattito, sperando sia approfondito.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta la parte centrale..


Non parlavo di te... parlavo di certe esposizioni di pensiero, lecite per carita' liberta' di parola e bla bla bla... ma e' un disco incantato.
Stupiscono anche a me le donne che addirittura approvano, anche gli uomini a dire il vero mi lasciano perplessa... ma quando c'ho tentato m'e' sembrato di stare seduta a tavola col Cappellaio Matto, La lepre Marzolina e il Ghiro... due mondi diversi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te... parlavo di certe esposizioni di pensiero, lecite per carita' liberta' di parola e bla bla bla... ma e' un disco incantato.
> Stupiscono anche a me le donne che addirittura approvano, anche gli uomini a dire il vero mi lasciano perplessa... ma quando c'ho tentato m'e' sembrato di stare seduta a tavola col Cappellaio Matto, La lepre Marzolina e il Ghiro... due mondi diversi.


 Già.
Ma mentre in Alice quei personaggi hanno la funzione di scardinare luoghi comuni, qui non fanno che riaffermarli.
Infatti non pensavo a te...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco che a un uomo, abituato a discorsi da bar e da caserma, e che considera certe cose "simpatica goliardia" certe cose possano non far l'effetto che dovrebbero, secondo me, fare alle donne.
> Non era il mio un rifiuto del confronto.


esiste anche chi non è abituato. seppur senza sovrastrutture o tabù sessuali e quindi disposto anche a parlarne liberamente (o a farlo se NECESSARIO ) o ad ironizzare sull'argomento. sia con uomini che con donne, naturalmente.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa, la discussione è interessante, vedo molti spunti di riflessione e penso che risponderò con un papiro kilometrico.
Chiedo scusa anzitempo per la lunghezza.

Ecco qui: 

. Sulle frontiere aperte dal femminismo, e sull'atteggiamento di certe donne che attingono al solo "capitale di bellezza estetica" per arrivare con poco sforzo dove vogliono. E' un tipo di scelta in cui non mi sono mai riconosciuta, sin da bambina ho sempre creduto che la mia vita potesse avere un senso solo migliorando me stessa, usando l'intelligenza e mettendo sempre in preventivo sacrifici e sforzi. Ho avuto una famiglia che - in questo senso - mi ha trasmesso valori molto forti e che non smetterò mai di ringraziare.

. Sul confronto con utenti come Contepinceton - Messalina - Chiara Matraini Ognuno di loro merita una riflessione dedicata.
Chiara e Messalina le conosco da poco. Chiara l'ho conosciuta anche dal vivo; brevemente posso dire che loro hanno sempre rispettato i miei punti di vista e io i loro. Riconosco in entrambe intelligenza e tutto quello che appartiene alla loro sfera personale lo rispetto. Per loro mi sono sempre limitata a fare quello che ci si aspetta da un forumista: dire la mia, cercare nel mio piccolo di sviscerare le loro eventuali probelmatiche, dare consigli. 
Senza dita puntate, con educazione; mai "togliendo il saluto" perchè nel tale 3d avevano scritto cose inaccettabili per la mia morale.

Contepinceton lo conosco da più tempo, ormai da un anno. Non penso di averlo mai trattato da Pierino La Peste, magari indugiando con lui in battutacce da bar. Lui stesso non credo me lo chiederebbe mai.
Sin dall'inizio, gli ho sempre fatto notare quella che ho chiamato "allure boccaccesca"; d'altronde mentirei se dicessi  che in quest'anno non ho mai letto sue uscite un po' ... colorite e ruspanti.
In chiaro ma anche in privato, se c'era qualcosa su cui non ero d'accordo, gli ho sempre fatto notare il mio disappunto.
Ma... c'è un ma. 
Di lui ho anche letto contributi molto interessanti, per quantità e qualità.
Ho letto in lui compenetrazione genuina verso i problemi e i dolori di utenti vecchi e nuovi che qui venivano a sfogarsi. Ha tirato sempre fuori la sua umanità e ha saputo essere, con il suo modo, illuminante e originale. E non ho problemi a postare interventi suoi a conforto di quello che dico.
Dulcis in fundo: a livello umano e privato (in questi mesi ho avuto con lui contatti anche al di fuori dal forum) ha saputo essere presente come amico vero. Mi ha dato consigli preziosi e parole di conforto per momenti difficoltosi che ho passato e che sto affrontando ancora oggi. 
E questo non posso proprio dimenticarlo. 

Dopodichè, non mi stupisco che il suo svelare i dettagli del suo ménage (moglie + "amichette del cuore") possa toccare modi di sentire profondamente diversi. Io stessa più di una volta ho affermato che non potrei accettare un equilibrio così impostato; lui e Astro lo sanno. 
Io sono molto diversa da lui, da sua moglie (che stimo perchè ha grande forza interiore) e dalle sue amiche del cuore.
Ma - per onestà e correttezza - una cosa devo riconoscere: lui non mi ha *mai *dileggiato. Mai si è permesso di darmi dell'acida, o arida non abbastanza gratificata dal sesso maschile. 
Così come io non ho mai permesso a me stessa di dipendere dalla sua/ o altrui approvazione. 
Non a caso, qui ho sempre postato tutto quello che mi pareva, a prescindere dal suo o altrui sistema di pensiero, dai suoi o altrui  gusti e valori. Ci mancherebbe il contrario! :idea: E così continuerò a fare ^^. 

Così come per Chiara e Messalina - anche per lui vale il discorso che nel Forum, più che ribellarmi, credo di poter instaurare uno scambio dialettico.
Il ribellarsi lo vedo consono per altre situazioni, ad esempio se vedessi qualcuno che entra nel Forum e insulta la dignità di chiunque di noi (uomo o donna indistintamente.) E l'ho fatto più di una volta (mi viene in mente il caso di Leite).

Infine...
. Sulla coscienza di me stessa come donna. Consiste nel fare quello che mi dice la coscienza, a prescindere dagli slogan, dal sentire comune e dall'ortodossia dominante. 

Voilà, più o meno è tutto. La parola alle altre donne. :singleeye:
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Aristocat hai portato su un piano personale quello che era un discorso generale di ideologia e filosofia di vita di cui conte è solo un modestissimo rappresentante in un modesto contesto quale è il forum.
Ti pare che dire " io non sono mai stata dileggiata" (solo come esempio) non sia in pratica mettersi dalla parte di chi invece lo fa costantemente con altre? E' proprio l'atteggiamento che volevo evidenziare. 
E quando parlo di donne dileggiate non parlo di me. E' naturale che mi dileggi, non sono riconducibile in alcun modo al suo piano e ha pure provato con l'adulazione, invano.
Ma non parlo di me. Parlo di quello che dice e del metodo con cui lo dice.
Parlo di te.
Parlo di quelle che lui tratta d'amiche e alleate.
Come si può ambire alla benevolenza a quel prezzo?
Non ti pare che ci sia un prezzo, un peso, un'umiliazione per le donne in quel che dice?
Evidentemente non sono stata abbastanza chiara.
E ancora parli di moralità con l'accezione che mi è estranea.
Che vuol dire che stimi sua moglie che ha una grande forza interiore? E' una dichiarazione di indifferenza e di presa di distanza.
In realtà ti poni nella posizione di allearti con lui (ma, ripeto, di lui che mi frega? E' della sua filosofia che mi preoccupo)  indifferente alle cose che propugna. 
Indifferente al fatto che riguardano te.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aristocat hai portato su un piano personale quello che era un discorso generale di ideologia e filosofia di vita di cui conte è solo un modestissimo rappresentante in un modesto contesto quale è il forum.
> Ti pare che dire " io non sono mai stata dileggiata" (solo come esempio) non sia in pratica mettersi dalla parte di chi invece lo fa costantemente con altre? E' proprio l'atteggiamento che volevo evidenziare.
> E quando parlo di donne dileggiate non parlo di me. E' naturale che mi dileggi, non sono riconducibile in alcun modo al suo piano e ha pure provato con l'adulazione, invano.
> Ma non parlo di me. Parlo di quello che dice e del metodo con cui lo dice.
> ...


Prezzo che NON pago nel momento in cui glielo faccio notare. Se trovo qualcosa di offensivo/umiliante (verso me e altri), non gliele mando certo a dire! :idea:
A lui come a chiunque altro non rispetti la dignità di uomini e donne. E di esempi qui in chiaro ce ne sono. 
 Due parole su Astro: non di indifferenza si tratta, ma di presa di coscienza delle differenti visioni e accettazione di questo. 
La mia "filosofia" si basa sul rispetto degli altri, se dimostrano - nonostante le differenti vedute - che rispettano me e il resto del mondo.
Altrimenti mi inalbero e reagisco. :singleeye:

L'esempio di Conte:  era perchè nel tuo post iniziale di introduzione al  thread c'è tutta una parte centrale dedicata a Contepinceton, senza dubbi. 
Non era quindi un riportare un discorso generale in un ambito personale perchè sulla parte generale ho risposto nel mio incipit: vi ho dedicato tutto il primo punto del mio post.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In realtà ti poni nella posizione di allearti con lui (ma, ripeto, di lui che mi frega? E' della sua filosofia che mi preoccupo)


Appunto per quanto mi riguarda, evito di cedere a logiche di alleati/nemici - giochi a somma zero. Sulla filosofia di chi la pensa come lui: da forumista, la "viviseziono", separo le parti su cui concordo dalle parti che non condivido.
E da lì costruisco il mio dialogo. Con lui e con tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: non era questione di alleanza forumistica.
Era questione di appoggio ideologico.
Ma è evidente che tu non leggi il messaggio sessista come svilente e ripugnante, come lo vedo io.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: non era questione di alleanza forumistica.
> Era questione di appoggio ideologico.
> Ma è evidente che tu non leggi il messaggio sessista come svilente e ripugnante, come lo vedo io.


Le parti che trovo svilenti? Le faccio notare subito! Altro che appoggio ideologico incondizionato...


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

La parola femminismo oggi appare retrograda e obsoleta.
Ingiustamente perchè se siamo quelle che siamo, se possiamo fare quello che facciamo, se possiamo pensare come facciamo è sopratutto grazie a questo movimento. Ma noi tutti, purtroppo ci dimentichiamo spesso tante cose e oggi diamo per scontate tante cose che una volta erano lontane anni luce da noi. Io ancora oggi quando accendo una lampadina, vado in internet, uso la tecnologia resto affascinata e mi domando come si poteva fare quando non esistavano
Il femminismo però ha fatto anche qualche danno in donne che, o non erano pronte o non avevano capito veramente il senso di questa parola.
I risultati sono le donne di oggi. 
Non la vedo così nera come te Persa e ho quasi smesso di scandalizzarmi forse anche perchè mi sta sorgendo (sarà la vecchiaia incombente ) l'indifferenza verso quello che mi è lontano e di difficile comprensione, senza costrutto.
Nel senso che conosco molte donne che non rientrano nelle categorie da te elencate, che IO in primis  non mi ci ritrovo assolutamente e che ,fondamentalmente, le altre tipologie non m'interessano..
Ma so che è un mio limite ed è appunto molto limitativo:singleeye:
Se devo essere onesta per le donne che hai descritto provo pena, ma una pena in senso umano, compassionevole , senza tanta rabbia o critica. Sono donne sole , pur se accompagnate ,sole , con la loro insicurezza e fragilità, che si barcamenano nella vita annaspando come riescono per restare a galla.
Non posso infierire o giudicare (sempre per la mia incapacità di sentirmi a loro vicina) la loro scelta di esistere in quanto equazione, solo in termini di compagne, amanti, mogli, amichette  di uomini che io non considererei anche se fossero gli unici al mondo. E NON LO SONO, perchè di uomini differenti da quella tipologia di cui parli ce ne sono eccome. 
Non so che dirti, il mio atteggiamento ti potrà stupire ma in fondo non me ne frega niente e non so più che ribattere a chi qua scrive che ama farsi umiliare, prendere in giro, sbeffeggiare da ..ometti, insulsi e privi di qualsiasi fascino , in quanto provocatori solo di volgarità e squallore, ometti che vedono sè stessi e basta, non vanno al di là del loro batacchietto e il resto è noia.
Non lo so, non riesco manco più ad incazzarmi.
Ognuno sopravvive alla sua vita e alla sua realtà inventandosi cosa e come essere.
In fondo lo facciamo un po' tutti. Alcuni restano fedeli a certe loro ombre altri le allontanano e le scacciano con maschere che alla fine resteranno loro attaccate e nn sapranno più chi cazzo sono.
Bhò:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma - per onestà e correttezza - una cosa devo riconoscere: lui non mi ha *mai *dileggiato. Mai si è permesso di darmi dell'acida, o arida non abbastanza gratificata dal sesso maschile.
> Così come io non ho mai permesso a me stessa di dipendere dalla sua/ o altrui approvazione.
> Non a caso, qui ho sempre postato tutto quello che mi pareva, a prescindere dal suo o altrui sistema di pensiero, dai suoi o altrui  gusti e valori. Ci mancherebbe il contrario! :idea: E così continuerò a fare ^^.


non lo ha fatto con te, non è motivo sufficiente per non intervenire. 
Sulla seconda parte..e ci mancherebbe pure,  cazzarola!!


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

ps è il terzo punto in negativo che becco con virgole e punti.:unhappy:
Non rompete tanto i coglioni quando siete i primi a votare così alla membro di segugio eh?


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ps è il terzo punto in negativo che becco con virgole e punti.:unhappy:
> Non rompete tanto i coglioni quando siete i primi a votare così alla membro di segugio eh?


Hai la mia solidarietà! Quoto perchè mi sta sulle balle il voto fatto così a cavolo :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Le parti che trovo svilenti? Le faccio notare subito! Altro che appoggio ideologico incondizionato...


 Trovi svilente davvero molto molto poco ...anzi al momento non mi viene in mente nulla.
Ma detto così sembra una polemica e una contrapposizione.
Lo pare perché il gioco è proprio questo contraporre le donne inserendole in categorie.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ps è il terzo punto in negativo che becco con virgole e punti.:unhappy:
> Non rompete tanto i coglioni quando siete i primi a votare così alla membro di segugio eh?


non ti preoccupare, non sei la sola. ho preso due punti negativi nonostante nei mei 4 post scritti finora non sono mai stato offensivo nè volgare ecc..
e naturalmente non hanno il coraggio di firmarsi. povere persone. povere di spirito e mancanti di "palle" per dichiarare in chiaro cosa c'è di strano o sbagliato in quei 2 post.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non lo ha fatto con te, non è motivo sufficiente per non intervenire.
> Sulla seconda parte..e ci mancherebbe pure,  cazzarola!!


Nono ma io intervengo, con il mio modo di fare ma le cose le faccio notare.
Esempio: ieri in Amore e Sesso c'è stata una considerazione sul fatto che: "la donna che resta fedele è solo perchè non ha il coraggio di fare certe cose".
Ebbene io ho dato la mia replica, perchè su questo passaggio non sono d'accordo. E così via: vedo un post su cui non sono d'accordo; replico e controbatto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La parola femminismo oggi appare retrograda e obsoleta.
> Ingiustamente perchè se siamo quelle che siamo, se possiamo fare quello che facciamo, se possiamo pensare come facciamo è sopratutto grazie a questo movimento. Ma noi tutti, purtroppo ci dimentichiamo spesso tante cose e oggi diamo per scontate tante cose che una volta erano lontane anni luce da noi. Io ancora oggi quando accendo una lampadina, vado in internet, uso la tecnologia resto affascinata e mi domando come si poteva fare quando non esistavano
> Il femminismo però ha fatto anche qualche danno in donne che, o non erano pronte o non avevano capito veramente il senso di questa parola.
> I risultati sono le donne di oggi.
> ...


Chiarisco che la categorizzazione non è mia (no di certo! ), ma è quella conseguente alla filosofia sessista a cui mi oppongo.
Quella filosofia che si voleva combattere anche con lo slogan "Nè puttane né madonne, solo donne".
Ma la vedo affermata anche se le "puttane" (devo spiegare che è una categoria maschile?) vengono esaltate in opposizione alle madonne, anche sevengono chiamate le une libere le altre carampane, perché non vi è che riaffermazione di una categorizzazione funzionale al maschio.
E ribadisco che la categorizzazione è avvilente in sè sia che si vemga esaltate sia dileggiate perché si è denigrate anche quando esaltate ...anche se non se ne è consapevoli.

Ci mancherebbe che tutti gli uomini siano così!!! 

Io cerco di essere indifferente...ma non ce la faccio. 

Quoto anche le virgole della parte evidenziata.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

non stiamo lì a pensarci su. le donne non aspettano altro che fare sesso con uomini che non sono il proprio compagno.


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Nono ma io intervengo, con il mio modo di fare ma le cose le faccio notare.
> Esempio: ieri in Amore e Sesso c'è stata una considerazione sul fatto che: "la donna che resta fedele è solo perchè non ha il coraggio di fare certe cose".
> Ebbene io ho dato la mia replica, perchè su questo passaggio non sono d'accordo. E così via: vedo un post su cui non sono d'accordo; replico e controbatto...


no cara. Hai scritto che a te non ha mai dileggiato e sbeffeggiato. Credo sia indiscutibile che con altre lo abbia fatto con totale mancanza di gusto e in modo squallido (bhè lo stile non s' impara ...siam d'accordo)
Poi è chiaro che le sbeffeggiate se ne freghino altamente ma non intervenire solo se non lo fa con te mi pare poco giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non stiamo lì a pensarci su. le donne non aspettano altro che fare sesso con uomini che non sono il proprio compagno.


 Cazzo dici??


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiarisco che la categorizzazione non è mia )no di certo! ), ma è quella conseguente alla filosofia sessista a cui mi oppongo.
> Quella filosofia che si voleva combattere anche con lo slogan "Nè puttane né madonne, solo donne".
> Ma la vedo affermata anche se le "puttane" (devo spiegare che è una categoria maschile?) vengono esaltate in opposizione alle madonne, anche sevengono chiamate le une libere le altre carampane, perché non vi è che riaffermazione di una categorizzazione funzionale al maschio.
> E ribadisco che la categorizzazione è avvilente in sè sia che si vemga esaltate sia dileggiate perché si è denigrate anche quando esaltate ...anche se non se ne è consapevoli.
> ...


sarà che parto dal concetto che uno che non esiste (per me) in nessun senso può sparare tutte la cagate che vuole e a me non toccano....
però capisco che vuoi dire e so perchè lo fai e questo non fa che accrescere la stima e l'amicizia che ho per te.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cazzo dici??



quello che ho scritto, carampana.


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto, carampana.


stai cercando punti positivi?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto, carampana.


  sei un clone del conte?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stai cercando punti positivi?:carneval::carneval:


no, dico quello che penso


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sei un clone del conte?


no, scrivo quello che penso anche se è condiviso das altri. diciamo che sono d'accordo và


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non stiamo lì a pensarci su. le donne non aspettano altro che fare sesso con uomini che non sono il proprio compagno.


 ..escluso le carampane?Le carampane non hanno coraggio o non le vuole più nessuno?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..escluso le carampane?Le carampane non hanno coraggio o non le vuole più nessuno?


tutte e due le cose


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> tutte e due le cose


le minchiaprive hanno voce in capitolo?:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

e poi, chi vorrebbe fare sesso copn una carampana, per giunta acida?


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> e poi, chi vorrebbe fare sesso copn una carampana, per giunta acida?


un carampano acido


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> le minchiaprive hanno voce in capitolo?:carneval:


rivolgendosi ai senza palle si.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un carampano acido


mangiato pesante oggi?


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> mangiato pesante oggi?


stiamo zozzando un tred serio ed interessante.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

direi che il mio esperimento finisce qui. aristocat è online e probabilmente legge. ma ad un comportamento di questo tipo o ad una frase tipo "le donne non aspettano altro che fare sesso con uomini che non sono il loro compagno" non controbatte. non sarebbe più semplice dire che una persona semplòicemente se ne frega quando una cosa non la tocca?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stiamo zozzando un tred serio ed interessante.


infatti ho finito.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no cara. Hai scritto che a te non ha mai dileggiato e sbeffeggiato. Credo sia indiscutibile che con altre lo abbia fatto con totale mancanza di gusto e in modo squallido (bhè lo stile non s' impara ...siam d'accordo)
> Poi è chiaro che le sbeffeggiate se ne freghino altamente ma non intervenire solo se non lo fa con te mi pare poco giusto.


Capisco quello che vuoi dire. E sono d'accordo con te: la vera amicizia non consiste nel plaudire sempre e comunque una persona, ma anche nel correggerla se sbaglia. 
Posso dire che in forma privata non gli ho mai fatto sconti, quando ho visto cadute di stile (verso uomini e donne). Con fermezza ecc., ma quello che pensavo gliel'ho sempre detto.
Ammetto che "in chiaro" questo aspetto è meno visibile, non gli ho fatto "cazziatoni", perchè più che altro aspettavo che i primi a parlare fossero gli interessati. 
Questo è stato il mio modo, forse sbagliato; d'altronde quello che sono e  faccio non è oro colato. Tutto è migliorabile e in progressione. Vedremo come si metterà in futuro :singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. E sono d'accordo con te: la vera amicizia non consiste nel plaudire sempre e comunque una persona, ma anche nel correggerla se sbaglia.
> Posso dire che in forma privata non gli ho mai fatto sconti, quando ho visto cadute di stile (verso uomini e donne). Con fermezza ecc., ma quello che pensavo gliel'ho sempre detto.
> Ammetto che "in chiaro" questo aspetto è meno visibile, non gli ho fatto "cazziatoni", perchè più che altro aspettavo che i primi a parlare fossero gli interessati.
> Questo è stato il mio modo, forse sbagliato; d'altronde quello che sono e  faccio non è oro colato. Tutto è migliorabile e in progressione. Vedremo come si metterà in futuro :singleeye:


ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> direi che il mio esperimento finisce qui. aristocat è online e probabilmente legge. ma ad un comportamento di questo tipo o ad una frase tipo "le donne non aspettano altro che fare sesso con uomini che non sono il loro compagno" non controbatte. non sarebbe più semplice dire che una persona semplòicemente se ne frega quando una cosa non la tocca?


La mia connessione è pessima e la risposta arriva solo dopo un secolo 
Bè era chiara la tua citazione dell'intervento di ieri nel 3D "Cosa è attraente"; intrvento a cui ho già risposto . 
Ripetermi non aveva senso, dai.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> La mia connessione è pessima e la risposta arriva solo dopo un secolo
> Bè era chiara la tua citazione dell'intervento di ieri nel 3D "Cosa è attraente"; intrvento a cui ho già risposto .
> Ripetermi non aveva senso, dai.


touchè. :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (22 Agosto 2010)

Ora non per scortesia ma devo proprio andare :singleeye:
un saluto, a presto
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ora non per scortesia ma devo proprio andare :singleeye:
> un saluto, a presto
> ari


 Bell'avatar; quel film mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

*Tranquilli...*

C'è in ballo il raduno.
Io leggo in questo 3d, la stessa solfa di maggio:
Non andate al raduno organizzato dal conte, che è una brutta persona. 
Non capisco come mai a Persa dia tanta noia il fatto che facciamo i raduni, Persa, perchè ste tesi non vieni a dircele in faccia a Bologna, potremmo amabilmente conversare de visu e de auditu no?
Tutti bravi dietro un nick e dietro un pc.
:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io non divido l'universo femminile in categorie.
Per me ogni donna è un universo a sè stante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è in ballo il raduno.
> Io leggo in questo 3d, la stessa solfa di maggio:
> Non andate al raduno organizzato dal conte, che è una brutta persona.
> Non capisco come mai a Persa dia tanta noia il fatto che facciamo i raduni, Persa, perchè ste tesi non vieni a dircele in faccia a Bologna, potremmo amabilmente conversare de visu e de auditu no?
> ...


La miglior difesa è l'attacco?

Il thread è Per le donne.

Mi ricordi il silvio con la giustizia a orologeria.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La miglior difesa è l'attacco?
> 
> Il thread è Per le donne.
> 
> Mi ricordi il silvio con la giustizia a orologeria.


Non me ne fotte un cazzo.
Tu mi citi per gettare discredito su di me.
E in più insulti Chiara. 
Qua non è il tuo salotto personale.
In più hai trattato male sia Leonardo, e sia Petrolini, due ultimi nuovi forumisti molto in gamba. Colpevoli di essere uomini.
Non capisco perchè ti sta tanto sul gozzo, il raduno.
Ari come vedi può parlarti del vero Conte, tu no.
Ari è una donna dolcissima e gentilissima, ma ferma come un carrarmato, tutto vero quello che dice di sè stessa. :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non me ne fotte un cazzo.
> Tu mi citi per gettare discredito su di me.
> E in più insulti Chiara.
> Qua non è il tuo salotto personale.
> ...


 In ogni post confermi quello che ho scritto.
Ma non ti rispondo più.
Ma non per spregio (che sarebbe giustificato) ma perché tu non c'entri nulla.
Non crederti così importante per me, non lo sei.

Il problema è un altro.
Rileggere il primo post


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni post confermi quello che ho scritto.
> Ma non ti rispondo più.
> Ma non per spregio (che sarebbe giustificato) ma perché tu non c'entri nulla.
> Non crederti così importante per me, non lo sei.
> ...


1) Non puoi rispondermi perchè ho capito subito dove andavi a parare
2) Il problema è che questo 3d è stato un totale fallimento, le donne del forum non sono insorte contro di me
3) Spetta che ti legga Chiara e vedi.
4) Tanto non avrai mai il coraggio di incontrarmi di persona. Perchè sai benissimo che non sono un coglione.


----------



## Mari' (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato, se non per un brevissimo periodo, che l'idea femminista si sarebbe diffusa a tutte, ma ero certa (e lo sono ancora, ma colloco tutto in un futuro molto lontano) che la gran parte delle donne si sarebbe accorta che ...l'uomo era nudo.
> Invece...
> Invece leggo in continuazione donne che si fanno schiacciare dagli uomini.
> Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.
> ...




Persa/Ritrovata, solo due domande: 

1)Questo 3d lo hai aperto perche' Pinceton ha scherzato su di te e, questo ti ha offesa?

2)... o vale per Tutte le donne in generale?


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata, solo due domande:
> 
> 1)Questo 3d lo hai aperto perche' Pinceton ha scherzato su di te e, questo ti ha offesa?
> 
> ...


 Se leggi con attenzione hai la risposta.
Sei donna e sai quanti insulti ci siamo beccate nella vita.
Chi insulta qualifica (dequalifica) se stesso.
La mia è una riflessione "culturale"


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non me ne fotte un cazzo.
> Tu mi citi per gettare discredito su di me.
> E in più insulti Chiara.
> Qua non è il tuo salotto personale.
> ...



Vedi che sei un cazzone?  ... ti ho anche detto quel vecchio detto: Sella nuova, ma lo stesso ...


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ps è il terzo punto in negativo che becco con virgole e punti.:unhappy:
> Non rompete tanto i coglioni quando siete i primi a votare così alla membro di segugio eh?


Concordo...anche io ne ho abbastanza...e  la cosa mi pare alquanto strana. no???


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi che sei un cazzone?  ... ti ho anche detto quel vecchio detto: Sella nuova, ma lo stesso ...


Ma Marì abbi pietà del tuo servo...non sono come le donne io, che intuiscono, a me Leonardo non ha fatto nulla di male: non capisco...bisogna chiamare Oscuro di nuovo?


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se leggi con attenzione hai la risposta.
> Sei donna e sai quanti insulti ci siamo beccate nella vita.
> Chi insulta qualifica (dequalifica) se stesso.
> La mia è una riflessione "culturale"



La Tua riflessione culturale la fai solo per te stessa, ti e' comoda ... quando sono stata insultata io ti sei imboscata ... io mi pento amaramente di aver aderito al movimento femminista  per quello che poi ha generato ... la mia intenzione era difendere i diritti civili e basta. 

Nella vita si sbaglia tante volte, la cosa importante e' fermarsi al momento giusto ed io l'ho fatto.


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La Tua riflessione culturale la fai solo per te stessa, ti e' comoda ... quando sono stata insultata io ti sei imboscata ... io mi pento amaramente di aver aderito al movimento femminista  per quello che poi ha generato ... la mia intenzione era difendere i diritti civili e basta.
> 
> Nella vita si sbaglia tante volte, la cosa importante e' fermarsi al momento giusto ed io l'ho fatto.
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Marì abbi pietà del tuo servo...non sono come le donne io, che intuiscono, a me Leonardo non ha fatto nulla di male: non capisco...bisogna chiamare Oscuro di nuovo?



*SI!*​


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

> Come reagite nel reale di fronte a chi è portatore di quella cultura?



lo ignoro.

e quando non mi è possibile lo contesto.

se insiste..me ne fotto.

e passo ad altro.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto, carampana.


educato, rispettoso, col coraggio di palesarsi...tutte virtu.

al prossimo nik mettitti direttamente la trinità. cosi avrai piu' riflettori.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> e poi, chi vorrebbe fare sesso copn una carampana, per giunta acida?



fattene una ragione se te l'hanno negata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

ma chi è Leonardo? E' nuovo?


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma chi è Leonardo? E' nuovo?



nuovo come me quintina.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> nuovo come me quintina.


e chi è?

vecchio vecchio oppure lo conosco anch'io?


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e chi è?
> 
> vecchio vecchio oppure lo conosco anch'io?


quintina, io credo di capire chi sia. non ho certezza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quintina, io credo di capire chi sia. non ho certezza.


 
io questi giochetti non li capisco

mah

che divertimento ci sarà a far finta di essere qualcun altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo ignoro.
> 
> e quando non mi è possibile lo contesto.
> 
> ...


Il mio sconcerto è vedere che non si comprende la cultura che porta a esprimere quella categorizzazione e come ci siano donne che ricerchino l'approvazione e l'alleanza con quella cultura.
Come se si mettessero da quella parte per trovare protezione.
Infatti protezione l'ottengono.
Chi è dalla parte dell'uomo, di quell'uomo con quella mentalità,  (in uno dei due ruoli che le sono concessi) è in effetti protetta, riceve i benefici che lui le concede all'interno dei ruoli a lui graditi. 
Ma è come la protezione di chi paga il pizzo.
E' il caso che possiamo vedere in tutti i luoghi di lavoro , dove vi è un uomo di quel tipo in una posizione  che gli consente di farlo, in cui si vedono quelle che "fanno le carine" far carriera a qualunque livello.
Lo vediamo in tv non solo per i benefici che ottengono le veline, ma soprattutto nella cultura che esprimono i ruoli e l'uso dei corpi.


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io questi giochetti non li capisco
> 
> mah
> 
> che divertimento ci sarà a far finta di essere qualcun altro?



Quintina e' quello che e' stato piu' bannato di tutti  e' quello che mi ha augurato la morte con gradi sofferenze, hai capito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quintina e' quello che e' stato piu' bannato di tutti  e' quello che mi ha augurato la morte con gradi sofferenze, hai capito?


 
Ahhhhhh ho capito. Quello a cui sto tanto sul culo perché conosco quell'altra persona!


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sconcerto è vedere che non si comprende la cultura che porta a esprimere quella categorizzazione e come ci siano donne che ricerchino l'approvazione e l'alleanza con quella cultura.
> Come se si mettessero da quella parte per trovare protezione.
> Infatti protezione l'ottengono.
> Chi è dalla parte dell'uomo, di quell'uomo con quella mentalità,  (in uno dei due ruoli che le sono concessi) è in effetti protetta, riceve i benefici che lui le concede all'interno dei ruoli a lui graditi.
> ...




La tua e' una ossessione.

Quando c'era il maresciallo era facile per te farlo bannare, ora non piu' ... la musica e' cambiata, ressegnati.

Questo forum c'e' spazio per tutti ti piaccia o no ... altrimenti ... ... ... chiaro?


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh ho capito. Quello che odia anche me perché conosco quell'altra persona!



BRAVA!


:up:​


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sconcerto è vedere che non si comprende la cultura che porta a esprimere quella categorizzazione e come ci siano donne che ricerchino l'approvazione e l'alleanza con quella cultura.
> Come se si mettessero da quella parte per trovare protezione.
> Infatti protezione l'ottengono.
> Chi è dalla parte dell'uomo, di quell'uomo con quella mentalità,  (in uno dei due ruoli che le sono concessi) è in effetti protetta, riceve i benefici che lui le concede all'interno dei ruoli a lui graditi.
> ...



Persa. è cosi . non siamo tutti uguali. non per tutte c'è la stessa consapevolezza , la stessa testa, lo stesso vissuto..etc..etc..

tante usano la seduzione con intelligenza, tante lo fanno per debolezza.
c'è l'uomo che strumentalizza a suo favore e l'uomo che le manda a cagher...


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

Molte volte il vero nemico delle donne sono proprio le donne, punto.​


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio sconcerto è vedere che non si comprende la cultura che porta a esprimere quella categorizzazione e come ci siano donne che ricerchino l'approvazione e l'alleanza con quella cultura.
> Come se si mettessero da quella parte per trovare protezione.
> Infatti protezione l'ottengono.
> Chi è dalla parte dell'uomo, di quell'uomo con quella mentalità,  (in uno dei due ruoli che le sono concessi) è in effetti protetta, riceve i benefici che lui le concede all'interno dei ruoli a lui graditi.
> ...


Ecco lo volevo dire io.
Il Conte e' solo un esempio che ben rappresenta quella cultura , che personalmente aborro.

_Sei carina, me la dai, accetti i complimentucci del cazzo sei una brava donna tieni il biscottino e anche una grattatina sotto il mento.
Come non me la dai? Fai la preziosa e sei una figa di legno fuori dai coglioni non capisci niente di come gira il mondo.Non me la dai tu me la da un'altra alla quale daro' il biscottino_

In sintesi la filosofia e' questa. Se in questo luogo riesco a fregarmene tanto quanto, dal vivo gli pianterei un tacco 12 in fronte (e non azzardatevi a prenderla come una minaccia perche' non lo e')... Kill Bill parlava di questo, portato all'estremo.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco lo volevo dire io.
> Il Conte e' solo un esempio che ben rappresenta quella cultura , che personalmente aborro.
> 
> _Sei carina, me la dai, accetti i complimentucci del cazzo sei una brava donna tieni il biscottino e anche una grattatina sotto il mento.
> ...


sarebbe l'unica occasione per smollare lo scarponcino e passare   al tacco 12:carneval:

seriamente è un po' un circolo vizioso..La cultura di cui parli esiste e sopravvive proprio grazie a queste donne.
Basterebbe che tutte assumessero un atteggiamento specifico nei confronti di chi  ha questa cultura per farla sfumare e sparire.
Non capisco perchè non sia così però


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco lo volevo dire io.
> Il Conte e' solo un esempio che ben rappresenta quella cultura , che personalmente aborro.
> 
> _Sei carina, me la dai, accetti i complimentucci del cazzo sei una brava donna tieni il biscottino e anche una grattatina sotto il mento.
> ...


Sbagliato, e tu ho disapprovato.
Questo è il più grave insulto che potresti fare verso quelle che mi vogliono bene. Si si, dal vivo.
Se un giorno ci incontreremo, vedremo come si mette, e non è certo una minaccia.
Aspetta che ti legga la Matraini.
Io vedo solo questo: donne che hanno cacciato i loro uomini e ora sono SOLE, indurite e incattivite.
Ovvio, il meglio di me è ben tenuto nascosto ed è tenuto in riservo solo per le donne che mi vogliono SINCERAMENTE bene.
Non ho nè tempo nè palle per correre dietro a qualche cretina solo per farmela dare. 

Vi separate e cacciate i vostri uomini?
Guarda qua come vi riducete.
Uno schifo, neanche più donne siete.
Uno schifo.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato, e tu ho disapprovato.
> Questo è il più grave insulto che potresti fare verso quelle che mi vogliono bene. Si si, dal vivo.
> Se un giorno ci incontreremo, vedremo come si mette, e non è certo una minaccia.
> Aspetta che ti legga la Matraini.
> ...


Come volevasi dimostrare:carneval:

E pensa che che neanche mi spreco a disapprovarti, sono troppo superiore :sonno:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Provo a dire la mia....
Siamo d'accordo su una cosa. Trovo umiliante l'usare il sesso come mezzo per ottenere vantaggi o possibilità di carriera. Lavoro in una grande azienda molto vicino alla Tv e ti assicuro che ogni giorno vedo donne affascinanti con un neurone che avanzano solo perchè l'hanno data a chiunque possa esserle utile. 
Non sono d'accordo su tutto il resto o meglio sulla maggior parte delle cose.
Parto da un presupposto. Penso che tu sia una donna intelligente con molte conoscenze in diversi campi.
Sono in questo forum da troppo poco tempo per credere di conoscerti veramente e non so quale esperienze hai avuto nella tua vita. L'idea che ho io è che sei veramente troppo rigida sulle tue posizioni, poco aperta al dialogo con chi ha posizioni diverse dalle tue se non per ribadire il tuo pensiero anzi spesso hai la supponenza di capire meglio gli altri di quanto loro capiscano se stessi. Non fai il minimo sforzo di cercare di capire la posizione dell'altro metti un muro e non c'è verso di darti un opinione diversa. 
Io credo che nella vita, l'ironia sia assolutamente necessaria.
Tra te e il Conte sicuramente ormai è guerra aperta, questo l'ho capito. Non ho intenzione di entrare nel merito di questa faida ma penso che se ha volte tu riuscissi ad andar al di là delle battute riuscireste a dialogare almeno un pochino.
Non puoi aprire un tread contro un uomo nella speranza di avere appoggio da tutte le donne, anche perchè chi non ti appoggia o ha un parere diverso dal tuo entra a far parte di diritto nelle tre categorie da te elencate. Ma come si fà a dividere le donne o gli uomini in categorie? Ognuno di noi è a sè con mille sfumature, perchè le sfumature tu non le vedi mai, eprchè tutto è con te o contro di te?
A me il conte piace e ti assicuro che non mi sento di far parte di nessuna categoria.
Credo che dietro il suo essere "cazzone" ci sia un uomo che ha sofferto. Anche lui forse ha alzato un muro, come te, per non soffrire più. E' uno che ti dice io sono così e non cambio se ti va bene bene altrimenti amici come prima. Si può essere d'accordo o no ma lui è limpido, non ti prende per il c....o.
Con me ha avuto parole, soprattutto in mess privati, ma anche in qualche discussione, che ho apprezzato molto. E' raro trovare questo genere di sensibilità in una persona che non sa neanche chi sei. Mi ha consigliato dei film, li ho visti e abbiamo commentato.
Lo quoto quando trovo dica cose interessanti o particolarmente divertenti, il giorno che mi mancherà di rispetto o esagererà con i termini stai serena che lo rimetto al suo posto.
Tutto posso dire di lui tranne che non rispetti le donne. Non lo leggo questo disprezzo nei suoi post, scusa ma per me è così.
La sudditanza in un forum poi mi fà ridere. Non penso di aver bisogno di protezione se scrivo in un forum, se così è ditemelo che cambio aria subito
Le cose che hai scritto che mi hanno infastidito particolarmente sono 2: 
1) il parlare di sua moglie dicendo: "ridotta". Non denigri una donna solo perchè vuoi attaccare suo marito. Lei ha fatto una scelta, diversa dalla tua o diversa da quel che avrei fatto io. Ma è la sua scelta e chi siamo noi per dire che si è ridotta così.
Se lei avesse aperto un post dicendo "Ma guardate come si è ridotta Persa......" tu come ci saresti rimasta?
2) Essere disposte a ogni fantasia di un uomo non è umiliante se l'essere disposte vuol dire essere complice...Ho fatto cose che mai avrei pensato di fare, che andavano oltre il mio modo di vedere il sesso ma ti posso giurare che mai mi sono sentita umiliata dall'uomo con cui le ho fatte e spero di non suscitare il disgusto di nessuno.
Con qeusto post, dicendo che era solo per donne togliendogli la possibilità del confronto, l'hai messo nella posizione del più debole, anche se non lo è, e questo non gioca a tuo favore. Il confronto ci deve essere sempre, almeno secondo me.
Mi scuso fin d'ora per essermi dilungata spero tu abbia avuto la pazienza di leggere fino alla fine.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare:carneval:
> 
> E pensa che che neanche mi spreco a disapprovarti, sono troppo superiore :sonno:



Si si ridi adesso: ripeto mi fai schifo.
Dai tira fuori la tua felicità per avermi fatto incazzare.
Vediamo quali uomini incontrerai che ti amino come TU pretendi venir amata.
Vediamo, forza....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si ridi adesso: ripeto mi fai schifo.
> Dai tira fuori la tua felicità per avermi fatto incazzare.
> Vediamo quali uomini incontrerai che ti amino come TU pretendi venir amata.
> Vediamo, forza....


Io non pretendo niente... comunque gia' ce l'ho, quindi ti conviene cambiare disco:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

Forse quello che alcuni/e non hanno capito è che questo tred non è stato aperto per dare contro ad un uomo ma a una cultura che credo sia innegabilmente reale.
I riferimenti ad un utente che questa cultura sembra abbracciarla sono ad esempio.
qualcuna può negare che sia pieno di donne che si comportano come Persa ha scritto? che usano la seduzione (virtuale poi, vien da ridere..) per sopravvivere? che ci siano donne alle quali basta un buffetto per sentirsi vive?
Io   trovo che sia un tred  che nel quale ci si può confrontare senza vederlo come un'accusa ma come un argomento.


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Forse quello che alcuni/e non hanno capito è che questo tred non è stato aperto per dare contro ad un uomo ma a una cultura che credo sia innegabilmente reale.
> I riferimenti ad un utente che questa cultura sembra abbracciarla sono ad esempio.
> *qualcuna può negare che sia pieno di donne che si comportano come Persa ha scritto? che usano la seduzione (virtuale poi, vien da ridere..) per sopravivere? che ci siano donne alle quali basta un buffetto per sentirsi vive?*
> Io trovo che sia un tred che nel quale ci si può confrontare senza vederlo come un'accusa ma come un argomento.


c'è posto per tutti a questo mondo. se a certe donne va bene così' che così sia.  se il risultato è che sono più serene e più felici ben venga.
ogni donna è un mondo a parte, e per fortuna...


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2010)

non si può parlare di sessismo aprendo un post escluso agli uomini...non è un controsenso?
aborro certi concetti ma c'è anche da dire che questo è il modo di farglieli esasperare, perché hai voglia di dire che questo non è un post dedicato al conte....allora andava posto diversamente.
nella vita reale ho sempre avuto un respingente naturale verso un certo tipo di uomini , i quali  avvertono miglia lontano che non è il caso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Forse quello che alcuni/e non hanno capito è che questo tred non è stato aperto per dare contro ad un uomo ma a una cultura che credo sia innegabilmente reale.
> I riferimenti ad un utente che questa cultura sembra abbracciarla sono ad esempio.
> qualcuna può negare che sia pieno di donne che si comportano come Persa ha scritto? che usano la seduzione (virtuale poi, vien da ridere..) per sopravivere? che ci siano donne alle quali basta un buffetto per sentirsi vive?
> Io trovo che sia un tred che nel quale ci si può confrontare senza vederlo come un'accusa ma come un argomento.


Allora se questa era l'intenzione, ed era più che valida, si doveva fermare alla prima parte e qui aprivamo una bella discussione. Perchè gli uomini non possono partecipare? Secondo me anche la loro opinione può essere d'aiuto. Anche perchè le donne si comportano così perchè ci sono uomini così. Quindi perchè precluderci il sapere come la pensano.
Però ti fermi lì. Dai almeno siamo oneste....qui si voleva attaccare una persona e ripeto quanto ho detto nell'attacco includere la moglie è stato di dubbio gusto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Forse quello che alcuni/e non hanno capito è che questo tred non è stato aperto per dare contro ad un uomo ma a una cultura che credo sia innegabilmente reale.
> I riferimenti ad un utente che questa cultura sembra abbracciarla sono ad esempio.
> qualcuna può negare che sia pieno di donne che si comportano come Persa ha scritto? che usano la seduzione (virtuale poi, vien da ridere..) per sopravivere? che ci siano donne alle quali basta un buffetto per sentirsi vive?
> Io   trovo che sia un tred  che nel quale ci si può confrontare senza vederlo come un'accusa ma come un argomento.


IO LO NEGO.
Se io abbracciassi quella cultura mi circonderei di un certo tipo di donne.
Ok?
Le donne di cui mi circondo io, sono molto simili a Farfalla.
Se mi circondassi di quel tipo di donne che dici tu, sarei il primo a sentirmi sfigato. Ovvio non mi circondo di donne che si mettono come contraltare all'uomo. Non mi piacciono per niente le donne che si mettono in competizione o in aperta sfida con me. Amo quelle che sanno mettersi a fianco. 
Poi chi ti dice che io sia pieno di donne eh?
Ecco appunto sono pieno, nel mio cuore non c'è più spazio per altre.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> c'è posto per tutti a questo mondo. se a certe donne va bene così' che così sia.  se il risultato è che sono più serene e più felici ben venga.
> ogni donna è un mondo a parte, e per fortuna...


Ma certamente! Nessuno ha detto il contrario... ne si parlava come fenomeno sociale.
Nessuno ammazza nessuno... che ognuno faccia quello che vuole


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma certamente! Nessuno ha detto il contrario... ne si parlava come fenomeno sociale.
> Nessuno ammazza nessuno... che ognuno faccia quello che vuole


Senza generalizzare eh?
Mi accusate sempre di generalizzare, ma quando lo fa Persa allora va ben eh?
Ciò ha parlato la sibilla cumana, l'oracolo di delfi, l'esponente ufficiale della cultura femminile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO LO NEGO.
> Se io abbracciassi quella cultura mi circonderei di un certo tipo di donne.
> Ok?
> Le donne di cui mi circondo io, sono molto simili a Farfalla.
> ...


Ecco così adesso mi mettono nell'elenco delle tue amichette e nella seconda categoria di donne......:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco così adesso mi mettono nell'elenco delle tue amichette e nella seconda categoria di donne......:carneval:


Ciò sono loro che decidono per te, come tu sei o non sei.
Poi sai ehm, tu sei "malata", ehm, sei una donna sposata, che è amante di uno sposato, capisci? Eh si Farfalla, proprio una brutta bestia. Se fossi davvero una donna con la D maiuscola, non saresti mai caduta così in basso...brrrr. che squallore...ok, dai vediamoci all'Inferno...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senza generalizzare eh?
> *Mi accusate sempre di generalizzare*, ma quando lo fa Persa allora va ben eh?
> Ciò ha parlato la sibilla cumana, l'oracolo di delfi, l'esponente ufficiale della cultura femminile.


Ma chi? Conte guarda che ti cago ben poco, quello che scrivi raramente m'interessa, proprio perche' dopo tutti questi mesi, semplicemente viviamo in due mondi diversi.

Inutile che tu faccia l'offeso e ti strappi le vesti per l'indignazione perche' con me non funziona.

Io continuero' a scrivere quello che penso, tu quello che pensi. Amen


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO LO NEGO.
> Se io abbracciassi quella cultura mi circonderei di un certo tipo di donne.
> Ok?
> Le donne di cui mi circondo io, sono molto simili a Farfalla.
> ...


A parte che ho scritto "sembra abbracciarla" non lo possa dare per certo, estrapolo da quello che scrivi e per me lo fai. Se lo neghi , lo saprai bene tu, meglio per te.
Eppure i tuoi commenti finali a lettrice, persa e anche a me sono sempre su quel tenore: sei convinto che non abbiamo un uomo e che questo sia o possa essere usato per insultarci.  Non ti viene neanche in mente che se una donna non approva quello che dici , anche spiegandotelo con serenità ,lo faccia pur essendo amata o non sentendo la mancanza di quello che tu percepisci e credi sia l'unica fonte di  felilcità, semplicemente perchè non approva.
Non puoi certo negare che la cultura di certe donne e uomini sia quella che ha descritto Persa.. Spero tu sia sufficientemente onesto da non farlo.
che tu sia pieno di donne io non l'ho mai pensato nè scritto


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> c'è posto per tutti a questo mondo. se a certe donne va bene così' che così sia. se il risultato è che sono più serene e più felici ben venga.
> ogni donna è un mondo a parte, e per fortuna...


Concordo!
A me personalmente non danno alcun fastidio le donne che apprezzano certi comportamenti o battute "maliziose". Di carattere non amo uomini come quelli descritti da Persa e loro se ne accorgono...ma se ad alcune fa piacere scherzare buon per loro. E poi...magari loro stesse si divertano a provocare e proprio perchè siamo nel virtuale prendono lo scambio di battute come semplice gioco ludico.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sono loro che decidono per te, come tu sei o non sei.
> Poi sai ehm, tu sei "malata", ehm, sei una donna sposata, che è amante di uno sposato, capisci? Eh si Farfalla, proprio una brutta bestia. Se fossi davvero una donna con la D maiuscola, non saresti mai caduta così in basso...brrrr. che squallore...ok, dai vediamoci all'Inferno...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Sai cosa dice sempre una mia amica "Senti che palle deve essere sto Paradiso, vuoi mettere quanto ci si diverte di più all'Inferno?":carneval:

E' un battuta ovviamente, lo dico per chi non sa dove stia di casa l'ironia.
Prima di me e te sai quanta gente deve finire all'inferno? (sempre per chiarire non mi riferisco a nessuno del forum) Ora che tocca a noi non c'è più posto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo!
> A me personalmente non danno alcun fastidio le donne che apprezzano certi comportamenti o battute "maliziose". Di carattere non amo uomini come quelli descritti da Persa e loro se ne accorgono...ma se ad alcune fa piacere scherzare buon per loro. E poi...magari loro stesse si divertano a provocare e proprio perchè siamo nel virtuale prendono lo scambio di battute come semplice gioco ludico.


Oppure non ci leggono tutta questa malizia...
Ho molti più amici uomini che donne, e sono abituata a battute diciamo da "bar". Non mi sento insultata perchè so che sono battute e niente più. A volte ci rido a volte dico che esagerano ma non è certo questo uno dei parametri con cui valuto un uomo. Mi da molto più fastidio uno sguardo viscido, una mano lasciata cadere sulla spalla o altre cose di questo genere. Conosco uomini dalla battuta facile ma che mai hanno avuto comportamenti irrespettosi nei miei riguardi.
Noi donne a volte veramente ci prendiamo troppo sul serio. Leggiamo in certe frasi mille sottintesi che gli uomini neanche pensano. Sono molto più lineari di noi. Ribadisco molti hanno l'ironia e il sapersi prendere in giro che ha molte di noi mancano.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi? Conte guarda che ti cago ben poco, quello che scrivi raramente m'interessa, proprio perche' dopo tutti questi mesi, semplicemente viviamo in due mondi diversi.
> 
> Inutile che tu faccia l'offeso e ti strappi le vesti per l'indignazione perche' con me non funziona.
> 
> Io continuero' a scrivere quello che penso, tu quello che pensi. Amen


Ma devo difendermi dalle tue falsità.
Se pensi cose di me che sono offensive, io mi ribello.
Ho forse mai scritto che penso che tu sia una sfigata?
E se lo penso sono in diritto di scriverlo?
A che pro?
Non saltare fossi o andar per sotto.
Con me non attacca.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

La battuta da bar non e' un problema... se e' una e non una costante.
Piccoli particolari che fanno la differenza.

Comunque scalate di un posto che voglio una tazza pulita... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A parte che ho scritto "sembra abbracciarla" non lo possa dare per certo, estrapolo da quello che scrivi e per me lo fai. Se lo neghi , lo saprai bene tu, meglio per te.
> Eppure i tuoi commenti finali a lettrice, persa e anche a me sono sempre su quel tenore: sei convinto che non abbiamo un uomo e che questo sia o possa essere usato per insultarci.  Non ti viene neanche in mente che se una donna non approva quello che dici , anche spiegandotelo con serenità ,lo faccia pur essendo amata o non sentendo la mancanza di quello che tu percepisci e credi sia l'unica fonte di  felilcità, semplicemente perchè non approva.
> Non puoi certo negare che la cultura di certe donne e uomini sia quella che ha descritto Persa.. Spero tu sia sufficientemente onesto da non farlo.
> che tu sia pieno di donne io non l'ho mai pensato nè scritto


Quella cultura è solo un'astrazione mentale per giustificare un certo modo di essere. Io non mi sono mai difeso dai fantasmi. 
Nego quella cultura. NON ESISTE.
Un conto sono le convinzioni.
Un conto sono i partiti presi.
Un conto sono le tecniche di offesa trasversali.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma devo difendermi dalle tue falsità.
> Se pensi cose di me che sono offensive, io mi ribello.
> *Ho forse mai scritto che penso che tu sia una sfigata?*
> E se lo penso sono in diritto di scriverlo?
> ...



Si qualche post fa, non hai forse scritto che facevo parte del gruppo delle donne che hanno cacciato via il marito e ora sono sole, indurite e acide?... ma io lo prendo come un complimento:carneval:
Ah aspetta, perche' non avendo usato l'esatto termine "sfigata" ora contesterai la cosa, rigirerai la frittata dicendo che sono io quella che "pensa male"... bla bla bla... comportamento gia' visto

Ribellati e' un tuo diritto.

Se le mie sono falsita' dovresti rileggere quello che scrivi.

Ripeto, scalate di un posto che voglio una tazza pulita...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La battuta da bar non e' un problema... se e' una e non una costante.
> Piccoli particolari che fanno la differenza.
> 
> Assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti i miei amici non fanno solo battute da bar ma sono persone che mi offrono una spalla su cui piangere quando ho bisogno, con i quali posso affrontare i più svariati argomenti.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si qualche post fa, non hai forse scritto che facevo parte del gruppo delle donne che hanno cacciato via il marito e ora sono sole, indurite e acide?... ma io lo prendo come un complimento:carneval:
> Ah aspetta, perche' non avendo usato l'esatto termine "sfigata" ora contesterai la cosa, rigirerai la frittata dicendo che sono io quella che "pensa male"... bla bla bla... comportamento gia' visto
> 
> Ribellati e' un tuo diritto.
> ...


Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione. Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata. 
Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano.


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ripeto, scalate di un posto che voglio una tazza pulita...


senti carina...aspetti il tuo turno e sul _pulita_ non garantiamo niente :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La battuta da bar non e' un problema... se e' una e non una costante.
> ...


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione. Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata.
> Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
> Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
> A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano.


Ma a te, Conte, mi pare di capire che dà soprattutto fastidio la parola "cacciato". Se invece fosse la donna (magari pluri tradita) ad andarsene, lasciando la dimora al gentil consorte? Allora lì avrebbe il tuo rispetto? Approveresti la scelta?
Mi sembra di intuire che quello che più ti turba è l'allontanamento forzato da casa.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, *potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione.* Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata.
> Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
> Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
> A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano.


Allora qualsiasi donna tradita come fai tu potrà pensarla alla stessa maniera o no?MI pare che la pratica che tanti aborri negli altri tu la usi costantemente.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Più che altro iniziano a pensare che ci sia una tresca tra me e te.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma a te, Conte, mi pare di capire che dà soprattutto fastidio la parola "cacciato". Se invece fosse la donna (magari pluri tradita) ad andarsene, lasciando la dimora al gentil consorte? Allora lì avrebbe il tuo rispetto? Approveresti la scelta?
> Mi pare di capire che quello che più ti turba è l'allontanamento forzato da casa.


SI. é ben diverso.
Se tu lasci una persona, sei tu che te ne vai.
Io contesto solo il fenomeno di quelle che usano la separazione ( usando i diritti dei figli) per cacciare il marito di casa, come punizione per i suoi tradimenti. Infatti mi sono cautelato. Se mia moglie farà questo, un tentativo di cacciarmi dalla mia casa, le ritorsioni per lei saranno pesantissime. E mi secca da morire, dovere in questi mesi fare un sacco di cose, anche di nascosto da lei, solo per avere le spalle coperte. 
Se una donna se ne va esercita un diritto sacrosanto di prendere le distanze da chi ci fa soffrire. Se una donna mi ama, ma mi fa soffrire, io me ne vado lontano da lei, non la scaccio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

*rettifico*

Ranatan, se un marito vive a sguernelo come si dice da noi, cioè in una casa di proprietà della moglie, allora la moglie ha diritto di cacciarlo. Ma non esiste un cazzo che una donna tenga fuori dalla casa di proprietà di un uomo, magari dalla casa che lui ha costruito con enormi sacrifici. Non esiste. Piuttosto di lasciargliela, me la gioco al casinò.


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI. é ben diverso.
> Se tu lasci una persona, sei tu che te ne vai.
> Io contesto solo il fenomeno di quelle che usano la separazione ( usando i diritti dei figli) per cacciare il marito di casa, come punizione per i suoi tradimenti. Infatti mi sono cautelato. Se mia moglie farà questo, un tentativo di cacciarmi dalla mia casa, le ritorsioni per lei saranno pesantissime. E mi secca da morire, dovere in questi mesi fare un sacco di cose, anche di nascosto da lei, solo per avere le spalle coperte.
> Se una donna se ne va esercita un diritto sacrosanto di prendere le distanze da chi ci fa soffrire. Se una donna mi ama, ma mi fa soffrire, io me ne vado lontano da lei, non la scaccio.


Diciamo che in parte qualche ragione ce l'hai, ma di solito la casa viene assegnata ai figli (che il più delle volte stanno con la madre). Sarà il padre quindi a cercarsi un'altra sistemazione. Cosa non sempre facile, visti gli stipendi medi e gli assegni di mantenimento che dovrà versare alla famiglia. Questione spinosa e delicata.
Tutto cambia però se non ci sono figli. Se non ti voglio più (e la casa è del marito) sarò io ad andarmene. Nel caso in cui invece la casa fosse di mia proprietà e tu mi hai tradito o fatto di peggio...mi fai il sacrosanto piacere di levarti immediatamente dalla palle (con cambio immediato di serratura!)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

*aggiungo*

Se io fossi una moglie tradita, dopo aver cacciato il marito, non vorrei comunque continuare ad abitare in una casa che mi ricorda tutto il mio passato con lui. Capisco molto bene quella mia amica che mi ha detto, senti conte, non vedo l'ora di comperarmi una casettina tutta per me, per permettere al mio ex marito di tornare a casa sua. Per me restare fra queste quattro mura è un peso insopportabile, mi impedisce di rinascere. La capisco, una donna si identifica sempre nel luogo dove vive. Poi è anche una questione di gusto. Come fa una donna separata se vuole tirarsi in casa un altro uomo, farlo vivere nel posto dove visse il suo ex marito? Squallido.

Ah caro, dormi con me stanotte?
Si, che bello...
Ah sapessi questo è il letto dove per tanti anni ho dormito con quel coglione di mio marito. Bleah...


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ranatan, se un marito vive a sguernelo come si dice da noi, cioè in una casa di proprietà della moglie, allora la moglie ha diritto di cacciarlo. Ma non esiste un cazzo che una donna tenga fuori dalla casa di proprietà di un uomo, magari dalla casa che lui ha costruito con enormi sacrifici. Non esiste. Piuttosto di lasciargliela, me la gioco al casinò.


Ma guarda, anche se la casa fosse di proprietà della moglie e fosse la moglie a tradire e a volersi rifare una famiglia, troverei di una scorrettezza assoluta mettere il povero marito su una strada.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Diciamo che in parte qualche ragione ce l'hai, ma di solito la casa viene assegnata ai figli (che il più delle volte stanno con la madre). Sarà il padre quindi a cercarsi un'altra sistemazione. Cosa non sempre facile, visti gli stipendi medi e gli assegni di mantenimento che dovrà versare alla famiglia. Questione spinosa e delicata.
> Tutto cambia però se non ci sono figli. Se non ti voglio più (e la casa è del marito) sarò io ad andarmene. Nel caso in cui invece la casa fosse di mia proprietà e tu mi hai tradito o fatto di peggio...mi fai il sacrosanto piacere di levarti immediatamente dalla palle (con cambio immediato di serratura!)


Ranatan, va a spiegarlo a David.one, please.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

I giudici   stabiliscono a chi e cosa dare in caso di separazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato, se non per un brevissimo periodo, che l'idea femminista si sarebbe diffusa a tutte, ma ero certa (e lo sono ancora, ma colloco tutto in un futuro molto lontano) che la gran parte delle donne si sarebbe accorta che ...l'uomo era nudo.
> Invece...
> Invece leggo in continuazione donne che si fanno schiacciare dagli uomini.
> Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.
> ...


In generale...

Siamo ben lontane dalla vera libertà della donna.
Donna mercificata, donna che si mercifica, donna che si svilisce con uomini che se ne approfittano...
Ma non esageriamo. I fatti di cronaca, i tradimenti che leggiamo qui sono una parte del mondo, non tutto. 
Sui giornali non appaiono le notizie "Pinco Pallino è un uomo fantastico che rende felice sua moglie e fa le pulizie in casa a metà con lei per permetterle di andare in palestra a rilassarsi, e lei in cambio gli fa a sorpresa la crostata con la marmellata di lamponi fatta in casa.".

Non ci sono le notizie di che uomini sensibili e premurosi si sono trovate le mie amiche.

Che fare? Continuiamo così, chi crede nel potere della donna di decidere della sua vita con intelligenza rispetto e sensibilità: parliamo, discutiamo, alleviamo i nostri figli.

In particolare.

A me Conte sta simpatico. Non l'avrei mai sposato, ma se sua moglie sa come è lui e lo accetta, chi sono io per dire che cosa dovrebbe fare o non fare? Se è sincero nei suoi rapporti con le donne, come dice di essere, e se quelle donne accettano, di nuovo, io non ho nulla da dire.
Il fatto che una donna voglia, diciamolo, fare sesso con Conte dice che si svilisce come donna o dice che ha voglia di fare sesso con Conte? E' la negazione del femminismo o semplicemente che quella donna non condivide i tuoi valori?
Ogni comportamento sessuale si può ridurre a considerazioni su quanto una donna si consideri, su quanto sia disposta a svilirsi?

E quanta parte di Conte c'è che è pura e allegra provocazione?

A me piaci anche tu Persa, e tanto. La tua forza, la tua coerenza, la tua determinazione, la tua storia -che non conosco bene perchè non ne scrivi più molto ma che ad accenni mi pare di aver capito- mi parlano di una donna con i ehm contro eccetera.
Hai una personalità fortissima, una cosa che io apprezzo sommamente e ammiro ancora di più.

Ma come non sposerei mai Conte nè ne diventerei l'amante non credo che riuscirei a "sopravvivere" ad essere amica tua, perchè penso che sarei schiacciata dalla tua durezza. Diciamo che ti ammirerei da distanza di sicurezza 

Non che io pensi di poter interessare all'uno o all'altra! 

PS penso di non aver mai incontrato "nello stesso posto" persone così diverse e dalla personalità così differentemente forte e dilagante come voi due.
Mi spiace il pensiero che vi irritiate a vicenda, ma leggere i vostri scambi è sempre molto interessante e spessissimo fonte di riflessione.


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> I giudici stabiliscono a chi e cosa dare in caso di separazione.


innegabile che siano le donne stra privilegiate in queste cause.
in un modo o nell'altro a loro restano figli e casa e spesso con mantimento, indipendentemente dalla situazione economica del marito.
io lo trovo ingiusto


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

*abi*



Abigail ha detto:


> Forse quello che alcuni/e non hanno capito è che questo tred non è stato aperto per dare contro ad un uomo ma a una cultura che credo sia innegabilmente reale.
> I riferimenti ad un utente che questa cultura sembra abbracciarla sono ad esempio.
> qualcuna può negare che sia pieno di donne che si comportano come Persa ha scritto? che usano la seduzione (virtuale poi, vien da ridere..) per sopravvivere? che ci siano donne alle quali basta un buffetto per sentirsi vive?
> Io trovo che sia un tred che nel quale ci si può confrontare senza vederlo come un'accusa ma come un argomento.


Abi, se non si fosse  voluto anche  provocare i nomi si sarebbero evitati.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Abi, se non si fosse  voluto anche  provocare i nomi si sarebbero evitati.


Può essere.


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> I giudici stabiliscono a chi e cosa dare in caso di separazione.


 
Si. E di solito assegnano la casa ai figli. Cosa sacrosanta e giustissima.
Però...io posso anche capire l'uomo che si è comprato con grandi sacrifici una casa e poi si vede cacciato fuori, senza più un euro e costretto a dormire in stamberghe o ospite di amici...c'è da impazzire eh!
Ho letto articoli in cui poveri cristi (non traditori) si trovavano a vivere in stato di indigenza...
Sono questioni davvero delicate.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella cultura è solo un'astrazione mentale per giustificare un certo modo di essere. Io non mi sono mai difeso dai fantasmi.
> Nego quella cultura. NON ESISTE.
> Un conto sono le convinzioni.
> Un conto sono i partiti presi.
> Un conto sono le tecniche di offesa trasversali.



Conte,
va bene che sei arrabbiato e si vede pittosto bene, ma davvero pensi di poter negare che esista una cultura della donna oggetto?
Una cultura che per far vendere un mobile deve metterci sopra una donna in atteggiamento orgasmico (mai capito quella pubblicità... visto che i mobili in genere li comprano le donne avrebbero dovuto metterci un bell'uomo  trovavo più simpatico anche se cattivo quando l'amica era invidiosa e lo graffiava  )

Una cultura che vuole ancora la donna oggetto sessuale o mogliettina usata C'E', che tu non la condivida e che non la perpetri è un conto, che non esista è un altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione. Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata.
> Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
> Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
> A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano.



Nessuna nessuna eccezione?

Alcolismo, violenze, violenze psicologiche, continuo sminuire e tentativo di annichilire la donna come persona? Magari davanti ai figli?
Non c'è per te la legittima difesa?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione. Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata.
> Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
> Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
> A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano. Non e' il tipo di donna che piace a te quindi niente biscottino


Ehmm... io non ho cacciato nessun marito, sei pregato d'informarti prima di scrivere stronzate e su di me e su di altri... ci siamo lasciati, sono uscita dalla sua casa e me ne sono comprata una mia coi miei soldi.

Ma chi la vuole la tua mano? Hai mai pensato a questa possibilita'?

Comunque ti dico che piu' cerchi di smentirmi e piu' confermi quella filosofia


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro iniziano a pensare che ci sia una tresca tra me e te.


:rotfl:

Ahi detesto chi parla per terzi


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Conte,
> va bene che sei arrabbiato e si vede pittosto bene, ma davvero pensi di poter negare che esista una cultura della donna oggetto?
> Una cultura che per far vendere un mobile deve metterci sopra una donna in atteggiamento orgasmico (mai capito quella pubblicità... visto che i mobili in genere li comprano le donne avrebbero dovuto metterci un bell'uomo  trovavo più simpatico anche se cattivo quando l'amica era invidiosa e lo graffiava  )
> 
> Una cultura che vuole ancora la donna oggetto sessuale o mogliettina usata C'E', che tu non la condivida e che non la perpetri è un conto, che non esista è un altro.


Beh, se è per quello se non la trattano da oggetto, le donne nella pubblicità viene mostrata come una povera mentecatta che, o parla con la scopa che non fa più il proprio dovere di cattura polvere...oppure (l'ho vista ieri e non volevo crederci) è sull'ottovolante assieme ai figli (che stannno mangiando un gelato) e intanto che la giostra sta partendo pensa a come potrà smacchiare facilmente le magliette, che presumibilmente si macchieranno, una volta finito il giro


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

A me urta parecchio che si parta dal presupposto che la casa sia d'appartenenza del marito... altro segnale di quella filosofia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Nessuna nessuna eccezione?
> 
> Alcolismo, violenze, violenze psicologiche, continuo sminuire e tentativo di annichilire la donna come persona? Magari davanti ai figli?
> Non c'è per te la legittima difesa?


SI, infatti una mia amica che aveva di sti problemi se n'è andata e lo ha lasciato là al suo destino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oppure non ci leggono tutta questa malizia...
> Ho molti più amici uomini che donne, e sono abituata a battute diciamo da "bar". Non mi sento insultata perchè so che sono battute e niente più. A volte ci rido a volte dico che esagerano ma non è certo questo uno dei parametri con cui valuto un uomo. Mi da molto più fastidio uno sguardo viscido, una mano lasciata cadere sulla spalla o altre cose di questo genere. Conosco uomini dalla battuta facile ma che mai hanno avuto comportamenti irrespettosi nei miei riguardi.
> Noi donne a volte veramente ci prendiamo troppo sul serio. Leggiamo in certe frasi mille sottintesi che gli uomini neanche pensano. Sono molto più lineari di noi. Ribadisco molti hanno l'ironia e il sapersi prendere in giro che ha molte di noi mancano.


Rispondo a questo, ma, credo anche ad altro.
Ripeto il conte è solo un esponente in questo contesto di quella mentalità che categorizza le donne. Le categorie non sono mie (sarebbe razzista), ma sono di quella cultura, purtroppo dominante.
Tu hai risposto forse senza leggere tutti i miei post e ti comprendo perché erano piuttosto lunghi e seriosi, Ma se li avessi letti tutti con attenzione non mi avresti attribuito certe cose che non ho detto.
Il conte mi disgusta per molte cose che scrive e l'ho a lungo contrastato. Anzi inizialmente ero convinta che fosse un clone con comportamento da troll e pensavo che persino i suoi svarioni fossero voluti.
Ora credo che sia proprio così.
Di lui mi frega il giusto, nel senso che il più delle volte lo ignoro, anche quando mi chiama in causa parlando di mozart o di qualsiasi argomento sul quale, magari, non ho mai espresso un'opinione (o che lui conosca).
Lo contrasto quando la volgarità diventa per me insopportabile. Ovvio che la volgarità riguarda la cultura e la sensibilità individuale e magari c'è chi trova sgarbi un simpaticone o tinto brass un dolce vecchietto(tanto per esemplificare tra i tanti).., e c'è chi ritiene che siano solo battute senza una "cultura" e senza conseguenze e che basti "mettere apposto" chi esagera (con te, eh, mica con le altre) o allunga troppo le mani.
Quindi non mi stupisco che qualcuna e qualcuno possa trovare divertenti o innocue le battute e le idee che leggiamo qui e che, oltretutto vengono sbandierate come l'unica filosofia di vita possibile e auspicabile e chi non le apprezza finirà disperata, sola e inacidita.
Del resto lo ha confermato con i post in questo thread. 
Non tocco l'argomento votazioni perché non me ne frega nulla, ma pure nelle votazioni i commenti sono su quel tono (naturalmente mi risponderà, non richiesto, "provalo!" ...ma se ho detto che non me ne frega...)
Parlando della moglie (della cui esistenza non sono certa) se a te o a qualcuno pare rispettoso e auspicabile per sè il modo in cui ne parla me lo faccia sapere. Chi non è rispettoso è lui e il ridotta lo riferivo alle sue affermazioni.

MA IL PROBLEMA NON è il conte. Ripeto, per me non è che un modestissimo rappresentante di quella cultura in questo modesto spazio.
Il problema sono le donne che sono TUTTE vittime di quella cultura anche se se ne chiamano fuori.
Tutte sono vittime e per questo ho fatto un tentativo di riflessione su questo.
Tutte siamo vittime non solo quando non vediamo riconosciuto il nostro valore se non siamo anche "carine" (nell'accezione che preferite ovvero poco gradevoli o non più giovani o fuori schema o non assoggettabili, senza necessariamente ridurre la cosa a "me la dai o no, me la dai sì o no"). Siamo tutte vittime perché è la cultura dominante che (ma li avete gli occhi?) vediamo in tv, per strada, sui manifesti, nei luoghi di lavoro.
Certo è migliorato da quando le categorie erano più rigide e o eri o moglie e madre o figlia o sorella o zitella o eri puttana ...adesso ci è maggiormente concesso di essere puttane, anche da mogli...e talvolta da figlie e sorelle.
Ma l'avevate letto di quel padre che aveva minacciato di darsi fuoco perché la figlia non era stata messa in lista alle europee, nonostante tutto quello che aveva fatto?
Ma li avete visti i genitori sorridenti e compiaciuti di noemi?
Ma le vedete le selezioni per i vari reality?
Di quella cultura siamo vittime tutte e sono vittime i nostri figli*.
Cosa volete che conti un conte!
Ma conta qui. Conta perché pure qui dove neppure ci dovrebbe importare dei miseri vantaggi dell'approvazione di un uomo tolleriamo battute che magari di persona non tollereremmo.
Se invece le tolleriamo anche nella vita ...domandiamoci perché.

Ma qui non ho visto solo tolleranza ho visto proprio appoggio sperticato e talvolta sghignazzante. Ne parlo perché credo che sia importante che le donne non si compiacciano degli apprezzamenti di un uomo che cerca di categorizzarle e mettere le une contro le altre. L'ho visto e lo dico così come l'avevo visto in passato con chen (altro personaggio a me insopportabile) anche se fingeva di metterla sul piano della cultura, l'ho visto in donne che stimavo e stimo per intelligenza (devo citarle? Le cito, perché tanto se leggono sanno che di questo con loro ho parlato in chiaro e in privato) come MK e Emma e che mi hanno risposto con serietà e l'ho fatto con altre che da allora mi hanno derisa.
Comprendo che paio con uno spirito missionario o un po' donchisciottesco o, come direbbero altri, da femminista acida... pazienza!

Per quanto riguarda "Per le donne" è perché è per le donne la domanda, mi pare naturale che a un uomo posano creare minor fastidio certe affermazioni perché automaticamente ne tira fuori le donne che lui considera degne di esser tirate fuori e le altre possono essere tranquillamente categorizzate.
Ma se un uomo comprende cosa intento son ben lieta che dia il suo contributo.
Ho cercato di usare "per le donne" per stroncare polemiche sterili con chi questo pareva volesse, ma con scarsi risultati.




"Chiarisco nel senso "Sono tutti miei figli" di A. Miller http://www.amicicontrada.it/pdf/Miei figli.pdf


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella cultura è solo un'astrazione mentale per giustificare un certo modo di essere. Io non mi sono mai difeso dai fantasmi.
> *Nego quella cultura. NON ESISTE.*
> Un conto sono le convinzioni.
> Un conto sono i partiti presi.
> Un conto sono le tecniche di offesa trasversali.


 .


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehmm... io non ho cacciato nessun marito, sei pregato d'informarti prima di scrivere stronzate e su di me e su di altri... ci siamo lasciati, sono uscita dalla sua casa e me ne sono comprata una mia coi miei soldi.
> 
> Ma chi la vuole la tua mano? Hai mai pensato a questa possibilita'?


Ripeto: io non so la tua storia. Non ti ho nominata.
No non ho mai pensato a questa possibilità. 
Non stringo facilmente le mani.
Sono un pianista.
Non prendo informazioni sul conto delle utenti.
Se non ti riconosci nella categoria "scacciamariti", perchè mi dai addosso?
Visto sei stata saggia: avevi i tuoi soldi. E hai fatto la cosa giusta.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI, infatti una mia amica che aveva di sti problemi se n'è andata e lo ha lasciato là al suo destino.


Ok, ma quando la povera/stupida si è sacrificata una vita per favorire la carriera del marito, diciamo, ha fatto la casalinga e padrona di casa perfetta, tutti i beni sono magicamente intestati a lui senza tenere conto dell'impegno e del lavoro che ci ha messo la donna, la casa "di proprietà del marito" non la consideri anche di lei?

Lui comincia a portarle in casa l'amante (ma questo non lo consideri bastevolo, lo so), tanto per dire, la umilia di fronte ai figli, la tratta come una stupida davanti agli ospiti per sentirsi figo, la fa soffrire e la tratta come una m***a e lei se ne deve andare ammantata del suo orgoglio per andare a vivere sotto un ponte visto che ha solo le pezze?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito di casa, potrà avere mai il mio rispetto e considerazione. Io sono un marito. Se tu sei tra queste, io non lo so, se ti sei riconosciuta sono cazzi tuoi, io non ti ho nominata.
> Qualsiasi cosa mia moglie faccia, io non la caccerò mai via di casa. Lei è mia moglie. Se ne vuole andare la porta è aperta, torni quando vuole.
> Ho i miei principi etici e solo a quelli io rispondo.
> A nessuna donna che ha cacciato il marito, io darò mai la mano.


 = l'importante è che a casa ci stia il marito.


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me urta parecchio che si parta dal presupposto che la casa sia d'appartenenza del marito... altro segnale di quella filosofia


Vero. La mia per esempio l'ho pagata interamente io (mutuo compreso). Ma se mi innamorassi di qualcun altro (cosa che non voglio nemmeno prendere in considerazione) non me la sentirei mai e poi mai, per mio egoismo, di mandare via mio marito. Al contrario, se lui facesse qualche cazzata molto grossa, avrei in mano le carte per cacciarlo. sarebbe comunque penoso vedere la persona a cui vuoi (o hai voluto bene) e padre dei tuoi figli doversi arrabattare per sopravvivere.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Conte,
> va bene che sei arrabbiato e si vede pittosto bene, ma davvero pensi di poter negare che esista una cultura della donna oggetto?
> Una cultura che per far vendere un mobile deve metterci sopra una donna in atteggiamento orgasmico (mai capito quella pubblicità... visto che i mobili in genere li comprano le donne avrebbero dovuto metterci un bell'uomo  trovavo più simpatico anche se cattivo quando l'amica era invidiosa e lo graffiava  )
> 
> Una cultura che vuole ancora la donna oggetto sessuale o mogliettina usata C'E', che tu non la condivida e che non la perpetri è un conto, che non esista è un altro.


Quella è una subcultura.
Alimentata da certi versanti.
Essa parte dal pregiudizio che gli uomini considerino le donne degli oggetti.
Sono rari gli uomini che considerano le donne degli oggetti.
Ma fa molto comodo all'universo femminile pensare così, per giustificare a sè stesso certi comportamenti maschili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ranatan, se un marito vive a sguernelo come si dice da noi, cioè in una casa di proprietà della moglie, allora la moglie ha diritto di cacciarlo. Ma non esiste un cazzo che una donna tenga fuori dalla casa di proprietà di un uomo, magari dalla casa che lui ha costruito con enormi sacrifici. Non esiste. Piuttosto di lasciargliela, me la gioco al casinò.


 La casa era ed è mia.

Adesso come la metti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io fossi una moglie tradita, dopo aver cacciato il marito, non vorrei comunque continuare ad abitare in una casa che mi ricorda tutto il mio passato con lui. Capisco molto bene quella mia amica che mi ha detto, senti conte, non vedo l'ora di comperarmi una casettina tutta per me, per permettere al mio ex marito di tornare a casa sua. Per me restare fra queste quattro mura è un peso insopportabile, mi impedisce di rinascere. La capisco, una donna si identifica sempre nel luogo dove vive. Poi è anche una questione di gusto. Come fa una donna separata se vuole tirarsi in casa un altro uomo, farlo vivere nel posto dove visse il suo ex marito? Squallido.
> 
> Ah caro, dormi con me stanotte?
> Si, che bello...
> Ah sapessi questo è il letto dove per tanti anni ho dormito con quel coglione di mio marito. Bleah...


 Allora avrei dovuto lasciarla a lui per i ricordi... prendo nota.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Diciamo che in parte qualche ragione ce l'hai, ma di solito la casa viene assegnata ai figli (che il più delle volte stanno con la madre). Sarà il padre quindi a cercarsi un'altra sistemazione. Cosa non sempre facile, visti gli stipendi medi e gli assegni di mantenimento che dovrà versare alla famiglia. Questione spinosa e delicata.
> Tutto cambia però se non ci sono figli. Se non ti voglio più (e la casa è del marito) sarò io ad andarmene. Nel caso in cui invece la casa fosse di mia proprietà e tu mi hai tradito o fatto di peggio...mi fai il sacrosanto piacere di levarti immediatamente dalla palle (con cambio immediato di serratura!)





ranatan ha detto:


> Ma guarda, anche se la casa fosse di proprietà della moglie e fosse la moglie a tradire e a volersi rifare una famiglia, troverei di una scorrettezza assoluta mettere il povero marito su una strada.


Lievemente contraddittoria.
La casa è un premio per chi si comporta bene?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> In generale...
> 
> Siamo ben lontane dalla vera libertà della donna.
> Donna mercificata, donna che si mercifica, donna che si svilisce con uomini che se ne approfittano...
> ...


Ribadisco la categorizzazione non è mia (ci mancherebbe!) ma di quella cultura di cui volevo parlare.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto: io non so la tua storia. Non ti ho nominata.
> No non ho mai pensato a questa possibilità.
> Non stringo facilmente le mani.
> Sono un pianista.
> ...


Certo certo... solito sistema d'affermare qualcosa per poi negare che fosse rivolta all'interlocutore...

Io sto parlando con te... ma tu con chi stai parlando?

dai cambia tecnica


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lievemente contraddittoria.
> La casa è un premio per chi si comporta bene?


Perchè contarddittoria?
E' ovvio che se mio marito mi tradisce in modo vergognoso non si potrà più vivere insieme. E se la casa è mia, va da sè che sarà lui a dover sgombrare. Ciò non toglie che vederlo sistemato alla spero in Dio in qualche locale angusto o peggio ancora accampato da amici mi farà soffrire. E, cosa ancor più importante, sono sicura che farebbe soffrire i miei figli.
Diciamo la verità, la separazione è sempre e comunque una questione dolorosa e che fa male a tutti i membri della famiglia. Purtroppo ci sono situazioni in cui è inevitabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Abi, se non si fosse voluto anche provocare i nomi si sarebbero evitati.


Ho fatto i nomi (i nomi? il nome..il nick) per essere, come è nella mia natura, diretta. Il discorso generale nasce dall'osservazione del comportamento qui.
Il discorso politico lo posso afrrontare altrove come ritengo utile farlo.
Ho spiegato poi che l'ho fatto altre volte e con chi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ok, ma quando la povera/stupida si è sacrificata una vita per favorire la carriera del marito, diciamo, ha fatto la casalinga e padrona di casa perfetta, tutti i beni sono magicamente intestati a lui senza tenere conto dell'impegno e del lavoro che ci ha messo la donna, la casa "di proprietà del marito" non la consideri anche di lei?
> 
> Lui comincia a portarle in casa l'amante (ma questo non lo consideri bastevolo, lo so), tanto per dire, la umilia di fronte ai figli, la tratta come una stupida davanti agli ospiti per sentirsi figo, la fa soffrire e la tratta come una m***a e lei se ne deve andare ammantata del suo orgoglio per andare a vivere sotto un ponte visto che ha solo le pezze?


Dici bene: povera/stupida.
La sua unica salvezza?
Un amico del cuore che la salvi.

Amica mia, davanti ad un avvocato io ho ammesso che se voglio separarmi e tenermi la casa, voglio risarcire mia moglie di tutto quanto lei ha fatto per me in questi anni. E non è poco. 
Vero io misuro tutto, ma nei due sensi però, non misuro solo quello che io ho fatto per te, ma anche quello che tu hai fatto per me. Ma ammetto di essere un bastardo egoista: se quello che tu hai fatto per me lo giudico "poco" inizio a pensare di essere stato privato di qualcosa e lì iniziano i guai.

Tu descrivi la situazione di tante donne del passato: ma il loro problema non era come cacciare il marito, ma come andarsene e sopravvivere. 

Visto? Lei si è sacrificata e ora non può neanche rinfacciarglielo.

Come mai si è sposata con un uomo del genere?
Come mai si è annientata in nome di un amore sacrificio?
Chi gliel'ha chiesto?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella è una subcultura.
> Alimentata da certi versanti.
> Essa parte dal pregiudizio che gli uomini considerino le donne degli oggetti.
> Sono rari gli uomini che considerano le donne degli oggetti.
> Ma fa molto comodo all'universo femminile pensare così, per giustificare a sè stesso certi comportamenti maschili.


Guarda, ne parliamo quanto vuoi -magari quando c'è un clima più tranquillo- ma in quanto uomo forse non ti accorgi come una donna di quanto sia dilagante questa cultura.

Non è totale. Le mie amiche hanno avuto il buonsenso di trovarsi uomini che nulla hanno che fare con certi esempi.

Io, personalmente, mi sono trovata diverse volte davanti a richieste di baratto diciamo "fisico".
Davanti a mortificazioni mie rispetto ad altri solo perchè maschi.
Davanti a colleghe che in effetti sfruttano certe loro qualità non intellettuali -mica la cultura di cui parlo è solo maschile...
Una volta le bimbe volevano fare la ballerina, la principessa. Ora vogliono fare le veline=corpo in mostra. Vogliono essere valutate solo per il corpo, che tristezza...

Io davvero non penso che tu faccia parte di questa cultura. Ma 'sta cultura c'è e rovina le persone.

E, in effetti, non riconoscerla non facilita il combatterla.


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Guarda, ne parliamo quanto vuoi -magari quando c'è un clima più tranquillo- ma in quanto uomo forse non ti accorgi come una donna di quanto sia dilagante questa cultura.
> 
> Non è totale. Le mie amiche hanno avuto il buonsenso di trovarsi uomini che nulla hanno che fare con certi esempi.
> 
> ...


La tua è una storia triste. Sei stata sfortunata. Non sono molti i maschi così in circolazione...ci sono bastardi maschi, come bastarde femmine...la cattiveria e la pochezza d'animo non ha sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Vero. La mia per esempio l'ho pagata interamente io (mutuo compreso). Ma se mi innamorassi di qualcun altro (cosa che non voglio nemmeno prendere in considerazione) non me la sentirei mai e poi mai, per mio egoismo, di mandare via mio marito. Al contrario, se lui facesse qualche cazzata molto grossa, avrei in mano le carte per cacciarlo. sarebbe comunque penoso vedere la persona a cui vuoi (o hai voluto bene) e padre dei tuoi figli doversi arrabattare per sopravvivere.


Ecco perchè è importante il parlamento:
Ogni giorno con me è stato un tira e molla, un continuo rinegoziare le regole che regolano il rapporto. Bisogna sempre mettere tutto sul piatto della bilancia. Ecco se io fossi tuo marito, terrei sempre presente che se vuoi tu puoi cacciarmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai si è sposata con un uomo del genere?
> Come mai si è annientata in nome di un amore sacrificio?
> Chi gliel'ha chiesto?


L'amore fa fare strane e stupide cose...
La fiducia pure.
Le persone appaiono in un modo e si rivelano diverse col tempo, o cambiano...

Sono tutte cose che sai benissimo, come tutti qui dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La tua è una storia triste. Sei stata sfortunata. Non sono molti i maschi così in circolazione...ci sono bastardi maschi, come bastarde femmine...la cattiveria e la pochezza d'animo non ha sesso.


Ripeto se lei avesse dei buoni e fidati amici, non sarebbe finita così.
Hai investito tutto su una persona? Se va bene sarai la donna più felice del mondo, ma se va male?


----------



## ranatan (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè è importante il parlamento:
> Ogni giorno con me è stato un tira e molla, un continuo rinegoziare le regole che regolano il rapporto. Bisogna sempre mettere tutto sul piatto della bilancia. Ecco se io fossi tuo marito, terrei sempre presente che se vuoi tu puoi cacciarmi.


Stai dicendo che è tutta una questione di "potere contrattuale"?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'amore fa fare strane e stupide cose...
> La fiducia pure.
> Le persone appaiono in un modo e si rivelano diverse col tempo, o cambiano...
> 
> Sono tutte cose che sai benissimo, come tutti qui dentro.


Il mio egoismo mi impedisce di arrivare a quell'amore lì.
Prima soddisfo i miei bisogni.
Poi ti amo.
In qualsiasi altra questione la prenderò nel culo.
Forse mi sono salvato, perchè ho sempre fatto quello che ho detto. Sempre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè contarddittoria?
> E' ovvio che se mio marito mi tradisce in modo vergognoso non si potrà più vivere insieme. E se la casa è mia, va da sè che sarà lui a dover sgombrare. Ciò non toglie che vederlo sistemato alla spero in Dio in qualche locale angusto o peggio ancora accampato da amici mi farà soffrire. E, cosa ancor più importante, sono sicura che farebbe soffrire i miei figli.
> Diciamo la verità, la separazione è sempre e comunque una questione dolorosa e che fa male a tutti i membri della famiglia. Purtroppo ci sono situazioni in cui è inevitabile.


 Beh ma un uomo avrà bem un lavoro?
Si pagherà la casa in affitto come avrebbe fatto se non si fosse sposato.
Se invece se ne va orgogliosamente lei? Dove andrà? Andrà dove le sue finanze le permettono.
Del resto se non ci sono figli ognuno sta nella casa sua (se di lui lui, se di lei lei), se la casa di entrambi si vende e si fa a metà.
Se ci sono figli la casa è dei figli e il resto son solo polemiche.
In mancanza di accordi il giudice stabilirà il contributo per i figli che sarà proporzionato al reddito. Se il giudice sbaglia si farà ricorso.
Mi pare che dalla cultura maschilista imperante si sia passati a parlare di altro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ribadisco la categorizzazione non è mia (ci mancherebbe!) ma di quella cultura di cui volevo parlare.


Tentando di convincere il forum che quella è la cultura del Conte, di cui Chiara sarebbe l'esemplare. Dato che conosco di persona la Matraini, posso asserire che il suo fascino scaturisce proprio dal non essere una donna schiava dell'apparire. Semmai lei ti seduce con l'intelligenza, lo spirito e la personalità. 
Forse anche con una forte componente maschile del suo tratto. L'indipendenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> La tua è una storia triste. Sei stata sfortunata. Non sono molti i maschi così in circolazione...ci sono bastardi maschi, come bastarde femmine...la cattiveria e la pochezza d'animo non ha sesso.


 Ma quel tipo di "bastardaggine" (termine che non mi piace) rientra in quella cultura.
Cultura che non è stata inventata adesso, cultura millenaria, che non è certo stata inventata oggi, ma che è stata sdoganata e riportata in primo piano da circa trentanni, dopo un periodo in cui chiunque si sarebbe vergognato a dire e fare certe cose.
E adesso quella cultura è dominante in modo pervasivo.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho fatto i nomi (i nomi? il nome..il nick) per essere, come è nella mia natura, diretta. Il discorso generale nasce dall'osservazione del comportamento qui.
> Il discorso politico lo posso afrrontare altrove come ritengo utile farlo.
> Ho spiegato poi che lo fatto altre volte e con chi.


 

Va bene  Persa. Rispondevo solo  ad abi che invitava ad affrontare il discorso con maggior serenità..


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Va bene  Persa. Rispondevo solo  ad abi che invitava ad affrontare il discorso con maggior serenità..


Ah bhè, allora scanniamoci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tentando di convincere il forum che quella è la cultura del Conte, di cui Chiara sarebbe l'esemplare. Dato che conosco di persona la Matraini, posso asserire che il suo fascino scaturisce proprio dal non essere una donna schiava dell'apparire. Semmai lei ti seduce con l'intelligenza, lo spirito e la personalità.
> Forse anche con una forte componente maschile del suo tratto. L'indipendenza.


Gli esemplari sono gli animali.
Se ho sollevato il problema e ho nominato dei nick è perché quei nick hanno assunto il ruolo di alleati non tuoi (non montarti la testa), ma di quella cultura che tu rappresenti così bene in ogni post anche nella scelta delle parole.
La rappresenti anche quando prendi una frase a pretesto per deviare l'argomento.
Ma non sei tu in questione se non perché ora ci sei tu.
Il problema l'ho sollevato altre volte in passato quando tu, credo, non c'eri.


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quel tipo di "bastardaggine" (termine che non mi piace) rientra in quella cultura.
> Cultura che non è stata inventata adesso, cultura millenaria, che non è certo stata inventata oggi, ma che è stata sdoganata e riportata in primo piano da circa trentanni, dopo un periodo in cui chiunque si sarebbe vergognato a dire e fare certe cose.
> E adesso quella cultura è dominante in modo pervasivo.


è cosi persa.
è tremendo osservare queste dinamiche. triste, umiliante, qui come altrove, anzi, soprattutto altrove. 

tutto ilsistema è regredito, socialamente e culturalmente. la cura non la conosco, pero' non credo che la responsabilità sia del singolo femminile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ma un uomo avrà bem un lavoro?
> Si pagherà la casa in affitto come avrebbe fatto se non si fosse sposato.
> Se invece se ne va orgogliosamente lei? Dove andrà? Andrà dove le sue finanze le permettono.
> Del resto se non ci sono figli ognuno sta nella casa sua (se di lui lui, se di lei lei), se la casa di entrambi si vende e si fa a metà.
> ...


Ma posso chiedere tu come sei messa?
La casa dove abiti è tua o sua?
E che lavoro fa o faceva il tuo ex?


----------



## Micia (23 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ah bhè, allora scanniamoci


abi..non sto invitando allo scanno. anzi. ho avvalorato il tuo invito.

mamma che palle pero'...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2010)

*Ammore*



miciolidia ha detto:


> abi..non sto invitando allo scanno. anzi. ho avvalorato il tuo invito.
> 
> mamma che palle pero'...


Ti va una tisana?:carneval:

Offro io


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli esemplari sono gli animali.
> Se ho sollevato il problema e ho nominato dei nick è perché quei nick hanno assunto il ruolo di alleati non tuoi (non montarti la testa), ma di quella cultura che tu rappresenti così bene in ogni post anche nella scelta delle parole.
> La rappresenti anche quando prendi una frase a pretesto per deviare l'argomento.
> Ma non sei tu in questione se non perché ora ci sei tu.
> Il problema l'ho sollevato altre volte in passato quando tu, credo, non c'eri.


Ripeto io non sono rappresentante di quella cultura. 
Vieni al raduno a sincerarti di persona.
Se io rappresentassi quella cultura, tra me e ari ad esempio non ci potrebbe essere nessun buon sangue. 
Sono stufo che tu descriva la mia cultura come non è.
La tua piuttosto mi appare molto nozionistica e superficiale, di una che non si vuole rendere conto della fenomenologia a 360 gradi. Sei oramai oberata dai tuoi pregiudizi. Neanche ti accorgi di aver postato un 3d, in cui denoti solo la tua limitatezza di orizzonti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondo a questo, ma, credo anche ad altro.
> *Ripeto il conte è solo un esponente in questo contesto di quella mentalità che categorizza le donne*. Le categorie non sono mie (sarebbe razzista), ma sono di quella cultura, purtroppo dominante.
> Tu hai risposto forse senza leggere tutti i miei post e ti comprendo perché erano piuttosto lunghi e seriosi, Ma se li avessi letti tutti con attenzione non mi avresti attribuito certe cose che non ho detto.
> Il conte mi disgusta per molte cose che scrive e l'ho a lungo contrastato. Anzi inizialmente ero convinta che fosse un clone con comportamento da troll e pensavo che persino i suoi svarioni fossero voluti.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è cosi persa.
> è tremendo osservare queste dinamiche. triste, umiliante, qui come altrove, anzi, soprattutto altrove.
> 
> tutto ilsistema è regredito, socialamente e culturalmente. la cura non la conosco, pero' non credo che la responsabilità sia del singolo femminile.


 No di certo, la singola donna può fare molto poco.
Può, come facciamo tutte, mettere a posto chi si prende troppa confidenza, ignorare i comportamenti ambigui facendo la finta tonta, denunciare le molestie e anche categorizzare le donne e decidere che chi si fa assorbire da quella cultura ne è consapevole e cerca di sfruttarla come può e finché può per tranne vantaggio economico e ignorarla insieme agli uomini che ne traggono ancor più vantaggio.
Poi si può fare un'azione più politica.
E questa si può farla nel quotidiano nel modo di vivere e di porsi.
Io ci provo periodicamente pure qui.
Poi c'è anche chi mi ha risposto "hai ragione, ma non ce la faccio" in privato e ha avuto un abbraccio virtuale e avrà sempre il mio rispetto e appoggio.


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> abi..non sto invitando allo scanno. anzi. ho avvalorato il tuo invito.
> 
> mamma che palle pero'...


era una battuta


----------



## Giusy (23 Agosto 2010)

Capovolgiamo un attimo il discorso.
E' vero che esistono uomini (li ho incontrati anch'io e mi sono fatta abbindolare) che partono da un'idea della donna succube, debole, da prendere in giro, da dominare insomma; è vero che esistono donne che non se la prendono a male se vengono fatte oggetto di trattamenti poco cavallereschi, anzi, si sentono considerate e stimate (insicurezza?). 
E' anche vero, però, che esistono donne che hanno potere sugli uomini proprio perchè sanno meravigliosamente usare il corpo come arma di seduzione, la mente come strumento per ammaliare e confondere, l'anima come mezzo per legare a sè l'anima dell'uomo. Queste donne sono consapevoli del loro potere, sanno dove possono arrivare e dove devono fermarsi, e sono loro che comandano, salvo dare l'illusione all'uomo di comandare.
Credo sia un modo di fare in via di sviluppo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [
> Lo chiarisco subito so usare poco e male i quote.
> Non penso che il conte sia il rappresentante di questa cultura. Non gli vedo dividere le donne in categorie, mi sembra uno che colga le sfumature.
> Di lui non te ne frega il giusto, hai aperto un tread per contestarlo e cercare chi ti appoggi. Dici agli altri di prendersi le loro responsabilità prenditele.
> ...


*Carina... *

Da quello che scrivi mi pare che tu faccia una distinzione culturale se la battuta greve o l'apprezzamento sono a livello basso ti disturba, le cose che scrive il conte no.
Evidentemente non vedi la cultura dominante (di cui il conte è un modestissimo rappresentante) così pervasiva e attribuisci alle donne che ne diventano alleate la  responsabilità individuale di farlo.
Anch'io riconosco la responsabilità individuale, ma questo non mi impedisce di combattere la cultura.
Anche chi andava a vedere i giochi del circo faceva parte di una cultura, ma aveva una sua responsabilità individuale, non tutti i Romani approvavano i giochi cruenti.
Non sto cercando alleanze, non me ne frega nulla, anche perché se mi leggi con attenzione cerco altro.
Perché una cerca approvazione da un uomo o da uomini in un forum?
Perché cerca approvazioni dagli uomini nella vita.
Perché lo fa?
Non lo so.
Ognuna avrà le sue ragioni razionali e irrazionali, superficiali o profonde, consapevoli o inconsapevoli. 
La psicologia e la psicanalisi non sono argomento qui. Come psicoanalista del giovedì (è una battuta vecchia del forum) oggi non sono in servizio.

Ho risposto anche in altri post.
Se ti pare che ci sia qualcosa di poco chiaro...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Carina... *
> 
> Da quello che scrivi mi pare che tu faccia una distinzione culturale se la battuta greve o l'apprezzamento sono a livello basso ti disturba, le cose che scrive il conte no.
> Evidentemente non vedi la cultura dominante (di cui il conte è un modestissimo rappresentante) così pervasiva e attribuisci alle donne che ne diventano alleate la responsabilità individuale di farlo.
> ...


Stabilito che dovrei mollare il colpo ma non ci riesco.Sono un filo testarda è un mio difetto.
Le battute del conte non mi infastidiscono perchè non mi dà l'idea di un uomo viscido, tutt'altro!Ribadisco che vedo la cultura dominante ma non riconosco nel conte un estimatore di questa cultura.
Riguardo alle donne cosa vorresti che facessi? che prendo tutte le donne che si fanno usare e cerco di redimerle.
Ma il dubbio che a loro sta bene così non ti è venuto? 
Ma scusa se un uomo ti chiede vieni a letto con me e io domani ti faccio dirigente. E tu dici si. Di chi è la colpa di lui che te l'ha proposto o di te che hai detto si. Certo che la responsabilità è delle donne. siamo noi che dobbiamo farci rispettare. E allora chi se ne frega, chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso. Io non mi comporto così e mi tengo fuori dal mucchio. Ho due figli maschi piccoli ai quali insegno che le donne vanno rispettate e mi auguro che abbiano il minimo di intelligenza per non cadere nella trappola di donne arriviste...ma nella vita chi può dirlo?
Guarda che sei tu che dici che le donne del forum cercano l'approvazione del conte. Io non ho questa impressione, forse le reputo più intelligenti di quello che le reputi tu.
Non è tutto bianco o nero ma se tu non riesci a vedere oltre le tue idee è difficile un dialogo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che dovrei mollare il colpo ma non ci riesco.Sono un filo testarda è un mio difetto.
> Le battute del conte non mi infastidiscono perchè non mi dà l'idea di un uomo viscido, tutt'altro!Ribadisco che vedo la cultura dominante ma non riconosco nel conte un estimatore di questa cultura.
> Riguardo alle donne cosa vorresti che facessi? che prendo tutte le donne che si fanno usare e cerco di redimerle.
> Ma il dubbio che a loro sta bene così non ti è venuto?
> ...


 Non vedi la cultura forse perché ci sei dentro altrimenti non avresti scritto quello che hai scritto, ma "Insegno a rispettare tutte le persone, me in primo luogo e poi gli altri senza distinzioni e a non usare nessuno e a non farmi usare".


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

*Vogliamo passare al voto per caso?*

​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Vogliamo passare al voto per caso?*​
> 
> ​


 Chiedi a me?
No.
Tanto sappiamo ci vince.
Ma tu non hai detto che non voti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Ops credevo fosse il thread sul silvio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedi la cultura forse perché ci sei dentro altrimenti non avresti scritto quello che hai scritto, ma "*Insegno a rispettare tutte le persone, me in primo luogo e poi gli altri senza distinzioni e a non usare nessuno e a non farmi usare".*





Sei lontana anni luce dall'avermi capito. 
Guarda che se qualcuno mi manca di rispetto o manca di rispetto davanti a me a qualcuno io intervengo e come anche. Sul farmi usare poi guarda, riuscire a farmi fare una cosa che non voglio è praticamente impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La casa era ed è mia.
> 
> Adesso come la metti?


Che sei salva.
Potevi cacciarlo.
Pensa a quelle che invece sono in condizioni diverse dalla tua.
Non puoi proporre ad altre persone la tua soluzione, se queste vivono con presupposti differenti.
E che lavoro faceva? 
Era un buon partito? O un peso morto da mantenere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che sei salva.
> Potevi cacciarlo.
> Pensa a quelle che invece sono in condizioni diverse dalla tua.
> Non puoi proporre ad altre persone la tua soluzione, se queste vivono con presupposti differenti.
> ...


 Lavoro equivalente. Poi, grazie all'appoggio e ai sacrifici familiari, ne ha aggiunto un secondo raddoppiando gli introiti.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Sei lontana anni luce dall'avermi capito.
> Guarda che se qualcuno mi manca di rispetto o manca di rispetto davanti a me a qualcuno io intervengo e come anche. Sul farmi usare poi guarda, riuscire a farmi fare una cosa che non voglio è praticamente impossibile.


Ma esiste solo quello che lei decide: mette in discussione perfino l'esistenza di mia moglie. Beh, se volete proprio saperla tutta, Matraini e Ari possono certificare l'esistenza di Astro. Alla sera di Ferragosto, Matraini era ospite a casa mia. Più di così...Mia moglie si era perfino messa come avatar una sua foto. E credimi Farfalla, se Persa sbaglia, neanche se scende LUI in persona a dirle: ehi cazzona, esisto e ho fattio il cielo e la terra, lei ci crederà.
Si è forse mai scusata per avermi scambiato per un clone, ecc..ecc..ecc., niente ai tempi di Fedi, ha lavorato come una talpa per farmi la terra bruciata intorno. 
Tu non sai che pagherei per invitare Persa a casa mia e obbligarla a chiedere a mia moglie: " é vero che tuo marito ti tradisce?" e sentire lei che le dice: " Lo so, ma non me ne frega niente!".

Ma tanto Persa non si degna di venire ai raduni.

Quindi pensiamo anche all'ex marito di Persa.
Non avrebbe MAI avuto la minima possibilità di un perdono.
So anch'io che sto uomo si sarà difeso con una montagna di menzogne, so anch'io.


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esiste solo quello che lei decide: mette in discussione perfino l'esistenza di mia moglie. Beh, se volete proprio saperla tutta, Matraini e Ari possono certificare l'esistenza di Astro. Alla sera di Ferragosto, Matraini era ospite a casa mia. Più di così...Mia moglie si era perfino messa come avatar una sua foto. E credimi Farfalla, se Persa sbaglia, neanche se scende LUI in persona a dirle: ehi cazzona, esisto e ho fattio il cielo e la terra, lei ci crederà.
> Si è forse mai scusata per avermi scambiato per un clone, ecc..ecc..ecc., niente ai tempi di Fedi, ha lavorato come una talpa per farmi la terra bruciata intorno.
> Tu non sai che pagherei per invitare Persa a casa mia e obbligarla a chiedere a mia moglie: " é vero che tuo marito ti tradisce?" e sentire lei che le dice: " Lo so, ma non me ne frega niente!".
> 
> ...



... ti risulta che lo abbia mai chiesto?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lavoro equivalente. Poi, grazie all'appoggio e ai sacrifici familiari, ne ha aggiunto un secondo raddoppiando gli introiti.


Ah capirai, tra il mondo di noi poveri docenti, e il mondo del marito di Amarax, cambia eh? La faccendina.
Quindi bene o male era anche un gran lavoratore.
E come avreste fatto con due figli piccoli e un mutuo da pagare?
La matematica non è un 'opinione eh?
Pensa che separarsi a 40 anni non è come separarsi a 60.
Al mio paese ci sono tante separate naturalmente, vittime di sant'infarto.
Andiamo a vedere assieme non so, la condizione di GIuma.
Almeno io prima di proporre una soluzione a lei, abbiamo visto assieme tutta la sua situazione no?
Ed è molto complessa.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ti risulta che lo abbia mai chiesto?


Questo non lo posso sapere.
Ma esistono anche persone che se tu arrivi a chiedere il perdono, ne approfittano per massacrarti. Ti rispondono: " Comodo eh chiedere scusa?"
Conosco anche abili manipolatori che cercano di aver ragione anche quando hanno torto marcio. E se riesci a farli sentire in colpa reagiscono molto violentemente. 
Ma ci possono essere anche quelli che combinano qualcosa pur di liberarsi di una persona eh?
Marì mettiamo che uno come me incontri una "brava ragazza". Un agnello. Se vedo che lei mi idealizza, faccio subito di tutto, per mostrarle che non sono affatto l'uomo che lei pensa che io sia.


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non lo posso sapere.
> Ma esistono anche persone che se tu arrivi a chiedere il perdono, ne approfittano per massacrarti. Ti rispondono: " Comodo eh chiedere scusa?"
> Conosco anche abili manipolatori che cercano di aver ragione anche quando hanno torto marcio. E se riesci a farli sentire in colpa reagiscono molto violentemente.
> Ma ci possono essere anche quelli che combinano qualcosa pur di liberarsi di una persona eh?
> Marì mettiamo che uno come me incontri *una "brava ragazza"*. Un agnello. Se vedo che lei mi idealizza, faccio subito di tutto, per mostrarle che non sono affatto l'uomo che lei pensa che io sia.


... Pinceton, come fai a riconoscerla? ... hai un metodo?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Capovolgiamo un attimo il discorso.
> E' vero che esistono uomini (li ho incontrati anch'io e mi sono fatta abbindolare) che partono da un'idea della donna succube, debole, da prendere in giro, da dominare insomma; è vero che esistono donne che non se la prendono a male se vengono fatte oggetto di trattamenti poco cavallereschi, anzi, si sentono considerate e stimate (insicurezza?).
> E' anche vero, però, che esistono donne che hanno potere sugli uomini proprio perchè sanno meravigliosamente usare il corpo come arma di seduzione, la mente come strumento per ammaliare e confondere, l'anima come mezzo per legare a sè l'anima dell'uomo. Queste donne sono consapevoli del loro potere, sanno dove possono arrivare e dove devono fermarsi, e sono loro che comandano, salvo dare l'illusione all'uomo di comandare.
> Credo sia un modo di fare in via di sviluppo....


Eccole lì.
Mi affascinano da impazzire, da impazzire, da impazzire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Capovolgiamo un attimo il discorso.
> E' vero che esistono uomini (li ho incontrati anch'io e mi sono fatta abbindolare) che partono da un'idea della donna succube, debole, da prendere in giro, da dominare insomma; è vero che esistono donne che non se la prendono a male se vengono fatte oggetto di trattamenti poco cavallereschi, anzi, si sentono considerate e stimate (insicurezza?).
> E' anche vero, però, che esistono donne che hanno potere sugli uomini proprio perchè sanno meravigliosamente usare il corpo come arma di seduzione, la mente come strumento per ammaliare e confondere, l'anima come mezzo per legare a sè l'anima dell'uomo. Queste donne sono consapevoli del loro potere, sanno dove possono arrivare e dove devono fermarsi, e sono loro che comandano, salvo dare l'illusione all'uomo di comandare.
> Credo sia un modo di fare in via di sviluppo....


I giochi di potere psicologico al limite o nel pieno della patologia son sempre esistiti.
Le donne ammaliatrici sono un mito antico e con una sua nobiltà letteraria, bast pensare a Circe.
Il tragico è quando si vogliono far passare per Circe, che pure resta una figura mitica, delle poverette abbindolate.
Ma proprio perché di origine antica non vedo le ammaliatrici (escludendo casi patologici che ho conosciuto personalmente) fuori da quella cultura.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No di certo, la singola donna può fare molto poco.
> Può, come facciamo tutte, mettere a posto chi si prende troppa confidenza, ignorare i comportamenti ambigui facendo la finta tonta, denunciare le molestie e anche categorizzare le donne e decidere che chi si fa assorbire da quella cultura ne è consapevole e cerca di sfruttarla come può e finché può per tranne vantaggio economico e ignorarla insieme agli uomini che ne traggono ancor più vantaggio.
> Poi si può fare un'azione più politica.
> E questa si può farla nel quotidiano nel modo di vivere e di porsi.
> ...


non condivido la tua maniera ostinata di rispondere botta su botta a chi non ti piace ma la rispetto.mi pare, invece, che tu non lo faccia con tutte le altre donne...le quali, ognuna a suo modo, hanno  il pieno diritto di rispondere, ignorare, scherzare, approvare....chi vogliono   senza doversi giustificare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non condivido la tua maniera ostinata di rispondere botta su botta a chi non ti piace ma la rispetto.mi pare, invece, che tu non lo faccia con tutte le altre donne...le quali, ognuna a suo modo, hanno il pieno diritto di rispondere, ignorare, scherzare, approvare....chi vogliono senza doversi giustificare.


 Ignorare è un conto approvare è un altro.
Mi domandavo se chi si approva e si schiera sotto l'ala di un uomo (che sia chen, il conte p pinco pallo) e lo approva anche quando è chiaramente sessista è consapevole di farlo.
Per me è alimentare una cultura negativa per tutte.
Ovvio che parlo sempre secondo il mio punto di vista e non di pinco pallino.


P.S. Veramente non rispondo punto su punto a tanta gente e non sono certa di far bene.


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorare è un conto approvare è un altro.
> .


ignorare è già segno di disapprovazione.
non mi interessi, non ti cago.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ignorare è già segno di disapprovazione.
> non mi interessi, non ti cago.


 Infatti.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorare è un conto approvare è un altro.
> Mi domandavo se chi si approva e si schiera sotto l'ala di un uomo (che sia chen, il conte p pinco pallo) e lo approva anche quando è chiaramente sessista è consapevole di farlo.
> Per me è alimentare una cultura negativa per tutte.
> Ovvio che parlo sempre secondo il mio punto di vista e non di pinco pallino.
> ...


non è sano stare sotto l'ala di nessuno; uomo o donna che sia.


----------



## Nobody (23 Agosto 2010)

Da quando esiste la legge sullo stalking e si può monitorare il fenomeno, gli operatori si sono accorti di un fenomeno del tutto inaspettato: un terzo dei denuncianti sono uomini perseguitati da donne. E pare che il fenomeno sia molto sommerso perchè molti uomini si vergognano ad andare in questura a raccontare che una donna li perseguita. Quindi il 33% è una stima al ribasso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da quando esiste la legge sullo stalking e si può monitorare il fenomeno, gli operatori si sono accorti di un fenomeno del tutto inaspettato: un terzo dei denuncianti sono uomini perseguitati da donne. E pare che il fenomeno sia molto sommerso perchè molti uomini si vergognano ad andare in questura a raccontare che una donna li perseguita. Quindi il 33% è una stima al ribasso.


 Cosa c'entra?


----------



## brugola (23 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da quando esiste la legge sullo stalking e si può monitorare il fenomeno, gli operatori si sono accorti di un fenomeno del tutto inaspettato: un terzo dei denuncianti sono uomini perseguitati da donne. E pare che il fenomeno sia molto sommerso perchè molti uomini si vergognano ad andare in questura a raccontare che una donna li perseguita. Quindi il 33% è una stima al ribasso.


oh melandri...passa un tiro :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato, se non per un brevissimo periodo, che l'idea femminista si sarebbe diffusa a tutte, ma ero certa (e lo sono ancora, ma colloco tutto in un futuro molto lontano) che la gran parte delle donne si sarebbe accorta che ...l'uomo era nudo.
> Invece...
> Invece leggo in continuazione donne che si fanno schiacciare dagli uomini.
> Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.
> ...


Permettimi di complimentarmi per la tua capacità di sintesi e per il back-ground culturale che ti contraddistingue nella maggior parte dei tuoi interventi: se puoi, accetta questa mia approvazione per quel che è, ossia un pensiero sincero ( non intendo leccarti il culo, tanto per capirci).

Anche se ti sembrerà impossibile, un tempo reagivo come te di fronte ai portatori di questa cultura: ribrezzo, ripugnanza, ribellione.
Mi incazzavo come una iena quando riconoscevo i segni del "repellente modello maschile" in mio padre, nei miei amici, nei maschi che frequentavo. 
Mi incazzavo doppiamente quando questi erano persone che stimavo particolarmente e che rivestivano ruoli importanti nella mia formazione: insegnanti, sacerdoti....
Innamorata, ho sposato un uomo che ritenevo, se non esente, meno guastato da certi desideri di "potere e umiliazione" nei confronti del sesso femminile: mi sono accorta col tempo che non è così, anche se nel suo caso l'amore ha il potere di attenuare i momenti di maggior tensione dovuti a motivi culturali.

Nel frattempo mi sono analizzata: ho notato che questo senso di ribellione mi causava non pochi problemi. Nelle discussioni sul rapporto uomo-donna tendevo a polemizzare e reagivo male. Se riscontravo comportamenti maschili non consoni e lo facevo notare proponendo alternative innescavo reazioni di diniego, discutibili e squallide. Tutto questo influiva anche sul mio desiderio sessuale.

Mi sono accorta che opporre muro a muro serviva solo a fari stare male ME:
non serviva a cambiare le cose.

Così ho deciso: nei rapporti con i maschi ho abdicato alla cultura.
Questo non mi crea disagio, so quanto valgo e quanto ho investito su quel fronte. Nessun maschio riesce a demolire la mia autostima per quanto riguarda l'aspetto culturale-cognitivo.

Con loro, GLI UOMINI, lascio parlare altro: mi fido di quella cara amica che porto con onore tra le gambe. In questo modo io non compiaccio gli uomini, non cerco la loro approvazione...accontento lei.

 LEI è importante alla pari del mio cuore e della mia mente.

Sono tre centri pulsanti della mia persona che devono proseguire insieme per garantirmi benessere. Per me è così.* Ho preso coscienza* di questa mia esigenza di felicità e di come perseguirla.

Il risultato è che mi sento FELICE di questo mio nuovo rapporto con la cultura/non cultura maschile, perchè ho imparato a contenerla con le mie "armi" di donna, non con le sue, con cui non so destreggiarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Permettimi di complimentarmi per la tua capacità di sintesi e per il back-ground culturale che ti contraddistingue nella maggior parte dei tuoi interventi: se puoi, accetta questa mia approvazione per quel che è, ossia un pensiero sincero ( non intendo leccarti il culo, tanto per capirci).
> 
> Anche se ti sembrerà impossibile, un tempo reagivo come te di fronte ai portatori di questa cultura: ribrezzo, ripugnanza, ribellione.
> Mi incazzavo come una iena quando riconoscevo i segni del "repellente modello maschile" in mio padre, nei miei amici, nei maschi che frequentavo.
> ...


 Neppure io (e credo che questo sia scontato) ti ringrazio della risposta intelligente per piaggeria (de che?). Però riconoscermi il dono della sintesi riferito a quel post è un po' eccessivo... :mrgreen:
Io credo che tu abbia trovato quel modo intelligente, che hanno trovato altre donne prima e dopo di te, di sentirsi dominanti in una cultura maschile.
E' sempre un modo di adeguarsi a quella cultura volgendola a proprio favore.
Dubito che tu possa sentire il tuo sesso con esigenze distaccate da te e dalla tua cultura che intimamente condividi. E' una schizofrenia inversa e speculare a quella di altre donne che non riconoscono le proproie esigenze sessuali per rispettare una cultura in cui non si riconoscono.
Se sei sincera in quel che dici, e non ho motivo di dubitarlo, questa cosa non ti farà stare bene a lungo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Ma, al di là della tua soddisfazione personale, non senti alcuna responsabilità sociale e di genere?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neppure io (e credo che questo sia scontato) ti ringrazio della risposta intelligente per piaggeria (de che?). Però riconoscermi il dono della sintesi riferito a quel post è un po' eccessivo... :mrgreen:
> Io credo che tu abbia trovato quel modo intelligente, che hanno trovato altre donne prima e dopo di te, di sentirsi dominanti in una cultura maschile.
> E' sempre un modo di adeguarsi a quella cultura volgendola a proprio favore.
> Dubito che tu possa sentire il tuo sesso con esigenze distaccate da te e dalla tua cultura che intimamente condividi. E' una schizofrenia inversa e speculare a quella di altre donne che non riconoscono le proproie esigenze sessuali per rispettare una cultura in cui non si riconoscono.
> Se sei sincera in quel che dici, e non ho motivo di dubitarlo, questa cosa non ti farà stare bene a lungo.


Sicura?
Fin'ora l'asse Pince/Matraini ha detto ottimi risultati.
Poi non so se perderemo la guerra, ma fin'ora il patto d'acciaio ha dato ottimi frutti. Almeno posso dire che la Matraini è l'unica donna che io non percepisca come "potenziale nemica" e con la quale io non viaggio con la pistola nascosta. Anche mia moglie è rimasta molto affascinata dalla sua personalità. Ha sentenziato: " Una donna molto decisa, che sa quello che vuole e soprattutto come ottenerlo!". 
Insomma una che ha capito gli enormi vantaggi di allearsi con suo marito piuttosto che fargli la guerra solo perchè è uomo.
Del resto se un uomo lascia gli asciugamani in giro per casa, non è certo per fare un dispetto alla moglie eh?
Io ho visto solo uno sguardo di forte intesa tra mia moglie e lei...come dire...
" Cosa vuoi cara, sono uomini!".


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

*Buon pomeriggio*

Bene bene, noto che avete scritto poco, non mi sono persa niente, complimenti :up: .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Fin'ora l'asse Pince/Matraini ha detto ottimi risultati.
> Poi non so se perderemo la guerra, ma fin'ora il patto d'acciaio ha dato ottimi frutti. Almeno posso dire che la Matraini è l'unica donna che io non percepisca come "potenziale nemica" e con la quale io non viaggio con la pistola nascosta. Anche mia moglie è rimasta molto affascinata dalla sua personalità. Ha sentenziato: " Una donna molto decisa, che sa quello che vuole e soprattutto come ottenerlo!".
> Insomma una che ha capito gli enormi vantaggi di allearsi con suo marito piuttosto che fargli la guerra solo perchè è uomo.
> ...


 

ah, allora io sono una potenziale nemica eh? e tutte quelle belle parole su quintina qui, quintina lì, eh??? 

(per il resto non ci ho capito granché... cosa c'entravano gli asciugamani?)


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Fin'ora l'asse Pince/Matraini ha detto ottimi risultati.
> Poi non so se perderemo la guerra, ma fin'ora il patto d'acciaio ha dato ottimi frutti. Almeno posso dire che la Matraini è l'unica donna che io non percepisca come "potenziale nemica" e con la quale io non viaggio con la pistola nascosta. Anche mia moglie è rimasta molto affascinata dalla sua personalità. Ha sentenziato: " Una donna molto decisa, che sa quello che vuole e soprattutto come ottenerlo!".
> Insomma una che ha capito gli enormi vantaggi di allearsi con suo marito piuttosto che fargli la guerra solo perchè è uomo.
> ...


conte, quello che non riesco a capire è il puntualizzare le "alleanze" o le amicizie. perchè? vorrei capire,. ti fa forse sentire meno solo sfoggiarle? perchè non è che le tiri fuori per spiegare un altro concetto ma per fare capire (forse in primis a te stesso) che non sei solo a pensarla così: ci sono delle persone intelligenti che mi appoggiano. io personalmente lo troverei un po' avvilente per me stesso. non dico che ti nascondi dietro a questo, ma ho l'impressione che ti faccia sentire più forte. sbaglio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neppure io (e credo che questo sia scontato) ti ringrazio della risposta intelligente per piaggeria (de che?). Però riconoscermi il dono della sintesi riferito a quel post è un po' eccessivo... :mrgreen:
> Io credo che tu abbia trovato quel modo intelligente, che hanno trovato altre donne prima e dopo di te, di sentirsi dominanti in una cultura maschile.
> E' sempre un modo di adeguarsi a quella cultura volgendola a proprio favore.
> Dubito che tu possa sentire il tuo sesso con esigenze distaccate da te e dalla tua cultura che intimamente condividi. E' una schizofrenia inversa e speculare a quella di altre donne che non riconoscono le proproie esigenze sessuali per rispettare una cultura in cui non si riconoscono.
> Se sei sincera in quel che dici, e non ho motivo di dubitarlo, questa cosa non ti farà stare bene a lungo.


Mmmmm...se ho capito bene io mi sto comunque adeguando a quella cultura maschile attraverso modalità e strategie che, momentaneamente, mi danno dei vantaggi, ma che alla lunga risulteranno perdenti e soprattutto non contribuiranno in nessun modo a modificare quella cultura. 

Sì, mi rendo conto che la vera soluzione sarebbe quella di demolire la cultura maschile che ci tiene ancora legate a quelle "categorie" da te illustrate nel post di apertura. In pratica noi donne dovremmo sentire una responsabilità "sociale e di genere" che ci spingesse a non alimentare ulteriormente le distorsioni di quel modello ma ad intraprendere un qualche tipo di azione per migliorarlo.

Io la trovo un'ottima idea.

Come metterla in pratica?
Forse ogni donna dovrebbe dare il suo contributo come può, nel ruolo che riveste (moglie, madre, nonna, insegnante.....), anche se detta così mi suona da formula vuota.....
Però io trovo che un buon inizio sarebbe smettere di essere arrabbiate col mondo maschile, anche se a volte sa rendersi oltremodo odioso.

Forse ogni donna dovrebbe trattare tutti i maschi con cui ha a che fare come dei bambini da rieducare, con amore e con pazienza, o nei casi peggiori....col bastone e la carota!

(naturalmente io semplifico....)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ah, allora io sono una potenziale nemica eh? e tutte quelle belle parole su quintina qui, quintina lì, eh???
> 
> (per il resto non ci ho capito granché... cosa c'entravano gli asciugamani?)


Beh sai certi uomini sono molto disordinati in casa...
No tu prima facevi tutte le moine con me, ma mi hai subito tradito con il papero...e quando papero mi ha visto mi ha preso per il collo e mi ha detto...piccolo puffo buhaiolo, te la quintina la devi lasciar perdere


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> conte, quello che non riesco a capire è il puntualizzare le "alleanze" o le amicizie. perchè? vorrei capire,. ti fa forse sentire meno solo sfoggiarle? perchè non è che le tiri fuori per spiegare un altro concetto ma per fare capire (forse in primis a te stesso) che non sei solo a pensarla così: ci sono delle persone intelligenti che mi appoggiano. io personalmente lo troverei un po' avvilente per me stesso. non dico che ti nascondi dietro a questo, ma ho l'impressione che ti faccia sentire più forte. sbaglio?


Beh, quando mi capitava a me una mente femminile uguale alla mia?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mmmmm...se ho capito bene io mi sto comunque adeguando a quella cultura maschile attraverso modalità e strategie che, momentaneamente, mi danno dei vantaggi, ma che alla lunga risulteranno perdenti e soprattutto non contribuiranno in nessun modo a modificare quella cultura.
> 
> Sì, mi rendo conto che la vera soluzione sarebbe quella di demolire la cultura maschile che ci tiene ancora legate a quelle "categorie" da te illustrate nel post di apertura. In pratica noi donne dovremmo sentire una responsabilità "sociale e di genere" che ci spingesse a non alimentare ulteriormente le distorsioni di quel modello ma ad intraprendere un qualche tipo di azione per migliorarlo.
> 
> ...


Ecco...appunto invece le donne vogliono darti solo il bastone sul groppone e ti promettono la carota senza darla...a sto punto pensi che le donne moderne non abbiano più carota ma solo bastone.
Risultato? Proliferano i gay.


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene bene, noto che avete scritto poco, non mi sono persa niente, complimenti :up: .


A: "23/08/2010 18:52 Commento Ahahahahahah...sai che certe persone mi dicono di diffidare da te? XXXXX"


:loso: e secondo te perche' ho fatto sigillare gli MP da ADMIN? 

Le conosco bene queste persone  la piu' pulita ha la rogna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, quando mi capitava a me una mente femminile uguale alla mia?


non mi sembra una risposta, ma la prendo come tale.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...appunto invece le donne vogliono darti solo il bastone sul groppone e ti promettono la carota senza darla...a sto punto pensi che le donne moderne non abbiano più carota ma solo bastone.
> Risultato? Proliferano i gay.


proliferano i gay...ma che bella battuta...potresti essere molto meglio (anche dovessi non condividere una parola di quello che scrivi) senza dover scendere a questi livelli. a che pro condire un tuo punto di vista con quest'ultima frase che non toglie nè aggiunge niente a quello che hai scritto?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> proliferano i gay...ma che bella battuta...potresti essere molto meglio (anche dovessi non condividere una parola di quello che scrivi) senza dover scendere a questi livelli. a che pro condire un tuo punto di vista con quest'ultima frase che non toglie nè aggiunge niente a quello che hai scritto?


Ma io non ho niente contro i gay.
Aumentano a dismisura la possibilità di prede, ma ormai sono un leone sdentato: mi sono rimaste due amiche: federica la mano amica, e minerva la mano di riserva.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho niente contro i gay.
> Aumentano a dismisura la possibilità di prede, ma ormai sono un leone sdentato: mi sono rimaste due amiche: federica la mano amica, e minerva la mano di riserva.


Giuro sulla mia prole che sapevo che l'avresti scritto e aspettavo con ansia (non nesageriamo ma rende l'idea) la risposta. sei intelligente ma prevedibile. e poi dici che non porti avanti una cultura categorizzante delle persone. suddai. sono convinto che PUOI essere meglio di questo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Giuro sulla mia prole che sapevo che l'avresti scritto e aspettavo con ansia (non nesageriamo ma rende l'idea) la risposta. sei intelligente ma prevedibile. e poi dici che non porti avanti una cultura categorizzante delle persone. suddai. sono convinto che PUOI essere meglio di questo.


Solo con chi se lo merita.
Adoro bere il vino con gli amici.
Le bottiglie più pregiate solo per le grandi occasioni no?
Mica sono qui per svelare la mia vera vita privata no?
Coinvolgerei terze persone e non mi va certo di farlo, si è ben visto qui, che cosa capita. Mi fa molto comodo apparire il mona della situazion, sempre.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

PS: e scrivere proliferano i gay come fosse una conseguenza della "maschilizzazione" e/o "fortificazione delle donne (forse sarebbe meglio dire che hanno preso coscienza di sè e delle proprie potenzialità) è si una battuta FORSE innocente, ma fortemente connotata su un "male" che è la proliferazione appunto. direi che potresti pensarci su un po' su questa cosa. ovvio che non è un diktat il mio, ma un invito alla riflessione che puoi tranquillamente e ovviamente sbattertene di fare


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo con chi se lo merita.
> Adoro bere il vino con gli amici.
> Le bottiglie più pregiate solo per le grandi occasioni no?
> Mica sono qui per svelare la mia vera vita privata no?
> Coinvolgerei terze persone e non mi va certo di farlo, si è ben visto qui, che cosa capita. Mi fa molto comodo apparire il mona della situazion, sempre.


il mona? ma di che parli? mi stai dicendo che porti una maschera? ma quello che più  istintivamente mi fa venire l'orticaria (ancora esagero ed estremizzo ma può rendere l'idea) è: A CHE PRO?!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mmmmm...se ho capito bene io mi sto comunque adeguando a quella cultura maschile attraverso modalità e strategie che, momentaneamente, mi danno dei vantaggi, ma che alla lunga risulteranno perdenti e soprattutto non contribuiranno in nessun modo a modificare quella cultura.
> 
> Sì, mi rendo conto che la vera soluzione sarebbe quella di demolire la cultura maschile che ci tiene ancora legate a quelle "categorie" da te illustrate nel post di apertura. In pratica noi donne dovremmo sentire una responsabilità "sociale e di genere" che ci spingesse a non alimentare ulteriormente le distorsioni di quel modello ma ad intraprendere un qualche tipo di azione per migliorarlo.
> 
> ...


 Semplificando: non accettare almeno le più macroscopiche espressioni di quella cultura nel quotidiano, reale e virtuale.
Ma soprattutto non accettarle dentro di sè.
Oh ...per me.


----------



## Malakai (23 Agosto 2010)

Mi piange il cuore a vedere le donne che si sottometono agli uomini...poi dai quelle che arrivano a prostituirsi fanno proprio pena...peccato però che sia una loro scelta...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Fin'ora l'asse Pince/Matraini ha detto ottimi risultati.
> Poi non so se perderemo la guerra, ma fin'ora il patto d'acciaio ha dato ottimi frutti. Almeno posso dire che la Matraini è l'unica donna che io non percepisca come "potenziale nemica" e con la quale io non viaggio con la pistola nascosta. Anche mia moglie è rimasta molto affascinata dalla sua personalità. Ha sentenziato: " Una donna molto decisa, che sa quello che vuole e soprattutto come ottenerlo!".
> Insomma una che ha capito gli enormi vantaggi di allearsi con suo marito piuttosto che fargli la guerra solo perchè è uomo.
> ...


Vedi Leonardo?
Questo post porta il bollino rosso, col tratto inconfondibile no? 
Vediamo un briciolo di amore verso l'universo maschile da parte di certe utenti qui dentro? No.
Si pretende la venerazione a senso unico.
Accetto che le donne siano migliori di noi uomini. Sotto ogni punto di vista.
Ma se una persona pone certe condizioni di fatto esclude tutte quelle che non le possono soddisfare.
Ripeto in Chiara Matraini, io leggo sempre una montagna di buon senso.
E se tanto mi dà tanto. Lei e suo marito non avranno mai certi ordini di problemi.
Ciascuno ama a modo suo.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

Veramente conte...molto simpaticamente ti chiedo: ma a chi 'azzo vuoi che interessi la vita privata di un altro forumista qui dentro? qui basta essere e non dover apparire. dare opinioni e al limite condendole con esempi personali che servano solo ad esemplificare le stesse, non dover apparire per ciò che si fa nella propria vita. poi c'è chi appreza e chi no. ho l'impressione che insegui l'apprezzamento e il plauso e ti richiedo quindi: A CHE PRO?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Leonardo?
> Questo post porta il bollino rosso, col tratto inconfondibile no?
> Vediamo un briciolo di amore verso l'universo maschile da parte di certe utenti qui dentro? No.
> Si pretende la venerazione a senso unico.
> ...


bollino rosso? significa? 
quello che veramente non capisco è ad esempio perchè scrivere "lei e suo marito ecc...". con tutto il rispetto...chi se ne frega del marito della matraini? che lei abbia buon senso può essere, ma perchè condirla con un di più inutile e che non ti rendi conto che a tratti quel di più che infioretti spesso e volentieri può essere irritante. inutilmente poi.
io non accetto che le donne siano migliori degli uomini. ne ho viste molte meglio ma molte altre peggio. categorizzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> bollino rosso? significa?
> quello che veramente non capisco è ad esempio perchè scrivere "lei e suo marito ecc...". con tutto il rispetto...chi se ne frega del marito della matraini? che lei abbia buon senso può essere, ma perchè condirla con un di più inutile e che non ti rendi conto che a tratti quel di più che infioretti spesso e volentieri può essere irritante. inutilmente poi.
> *io non accetto che le donne siano migliori degli uomini*. ne ho viste molte meglio ma molte altre peggio. categorizzi.


:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :uhoh::uhoh:


intendevo non accetto la frase come generalizzante. io posso essere molto peggio di alcune donne, ma meglio di altre. e viceversa. non condividi? oppure pensi che solo nascere donna ti faccia migliore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :uhoh::uhoh:





Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> intendevo non accetto la frase come generalizzante. io posso essere molto peggio di alcune donne, ma meglio di altre. e viceversa. non condividi? oppure pensi che solo nascere donna ti faccia migliore?


 Concordo.

Voler interpretare la mia riflessione e il mio invito alla riflessione come una guerra agli uomini come genere è davvero assurdo.
La filosofia maschilista io la ritengo misera per uomini e donne.
Se una donna si prostituisce  c'è un uomo che paga e non pongo certo lui su un piano superiore, anzi visto che una è vittima (anche se volontaria e se guadagna molto denaro) e l'altro è sfruttatore.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Voler interpretare la mia riflessione e il mio invito alla riflessione come una guerra agli uomini come genere è davvero assurdo.
> La filosofia maschilista io la ritengo misera per uomini e donne.
> Se una donna si prostituisce  c'è un uomo che paga e non pongo certo lui su un piano superiore, anzi visto che una è vittima (anche se volontaria e se guadagna molto denaro) e l'altro è sfruttatore.


nopn la penso proprio così sulla prostituzione. c'è prostituzione e prostituzione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> intendevo non accetto la frase come generalizzante. io posso essere molto peggio di alcune donne, ma meglio di altre. e viceversa. non condividi? oppure pensi che solo nascere donna ti faccia migliore?


No...avevo semplicemente capito male.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> oh melandri...passa un tiro :mrgreen:


 :carneval:
Era una considerazione riferita al primo post del thread... non esistono solo donne deboli ed uomini stronzi, ma anche uomini deboli e donne stronze. Lo so, è un'ovvietà...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Veramente conte...molto simpaticamente ti chiedo: ma a chi 'azzo vuoi che interessi la vita privata di un altro forumista qui dentro? qui basta essere e non dover apparire. dare opinioni e al limite condendole con esempi personali che servano solo ad esemplificare le stesse, non dover apparire per ciò che si fa nella propria vita. poi c'è chi appreza e chi no. ho l'impressione che insegui l'apprezzamento e il plauso e ti richiedo quindi: A CHE PRO?


Mi dispiace dopo il raduno ho capito che qui si appare e fuori si è...
Ma dato che di te si dice che sei il clone di fedifrago...ora chiamo Oscuro..
Ma che figure di merda...che ti fai

Ovvio qua dentro interessa la vita privata del coniuge traditore no?
Solo per denigrarlo e sputtanarlo no?


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Era una considerazione riferita al primo post del thread... non esistono solo donne deboli ed uomini stronzi, ma anche uomini deboli e donne stronze. Lo so, è un'ovvietà...


scontato che la tua affermazione è correttissima, io ho sempre avuto l'idea che ogni persona avesse quel che si meritasse. Ma mi son dovuta ricredere. Sono convinta che sia fondamentale il culo nella vita, e questo comprende anche il dove nasci, con che cultura ti educano e che tipo di esperienze riesci (x culo anche) o non riesci a fare.
In alcune situazioni sociali le donne hanno inculcata una mentalità con la quale si devono scontrare senza neanche immaginare che ce ne possano essere altre. In una situazione di insicurezza, degrado o anche solo ignoranza una donna deve inventarsi il modo per sopravvivere, e non credo sia condannabile. Certo, ci si può tirare fuori, ma non sempre è possibile per tutti. Per questo non mi sento di condannare le donne che puntano solo sulla seduzione per avere la compagnia di un maschio. Non hanno altri mezzi, oppure è l'unico mezzo  che gli è stato messo a disposizione.  Lo stesso ovviamente vale per l'uomo che vede nella donna solo e unicamente seduzione e sesso. 
e con questo  passami un altro tiro va...:canna:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> bollino rosso? significa?
> quello che veramente non capisco è ad esempio perchè scrivere "lei e suo marito ecc...". con tutto il rispetto...chi se ne frega del marito della matraini? che lei abbia buon senso può essere, ma perchè condirla con un di più inutile e che non ti rendi conto che a tratti quel di più che infioretti spesso e volentieri può essere irritante. inutilmente poi.
> io non accetto che le donne siano migliori degli uomini. ne ho viste molte meglio ma molte altre peggio. categorizzi.


Beh ovvio...sono opportunista:
Se mi accompagno a donne migliori di me, ho dei vantaggi no?
Se sto in compagnia di una donna migliore di me, lei mi spinge a diventare per lei un uomo migliore.

O sei tu, quello che fa il macho con donne che disprezza?
Quelle che consideri peggio o inferiori riempiono il tuo ego da sborone,
quelle che sono meglio...ti danno il due di picche...

Certo che categorizzo:
Due grandi insiemi no?
Da una parte quelle che me la danno, 
Dall'altra quelle che mi danno il due di picche.

In mezzo la cortina di ferro no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> scontato che la tua affermazione è correttissima, io ho sempre avuto l'idea che ogni persona avesse quel che si meritasse. Ma mi son dovuta ricredere. Sono convinta che sia fondamentale il culo nella vita, e questo comprende anche il dove nasci, con che cultura ti educano e che tipo di esperienze riesci (x culo anche) o non riesci a fare.
> In alcune situazioni sociali le donne hanno inculcata una mentalità con la quale si devono scontrare senza neanche immaginare che ce ne possano essere altre. In una situazione di insicurezza, degrado o anche solo ignoranza una donna deve inventarsi il modo per sopravvivere, e non credo sia condannabile. Certo, ci si può tirare fuori, ma non sempre è possibile per tutti. Per questo non mi sento di condannare le donne che puntano solo sulla seduzione per avere la compagnia di un maschio. Non hanno altri mezzi, oppure è l'unico mezzo che gli è stato messo a disposizione. Lo stesso ovviamente vale per l'uomo che vede nella donna solo e unicamente seduzione e sesso.
> e con questo passami un altro tiro va...:canna:


Concordo su tutto e quindi te la passo al volo... :canna:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto e quindi te la passo al volo... :canna:


ah racchi egoisti, ci sono anche gli altri eh?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah racchi egoisti, ci sono anche gli altri eh?:carneval:


 acciappa! :canna:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mi pare un'ovvietà che ci siano donne stronze o credete che non ne abbia conosciute e non ne conosca?
Neppure credo più (non so se ci ho mai creduto) alla sorellanza ...figuriamoci.
Nondimeno credo che una società fortemente maschilista come l'attuale nella mentalità e nei comportamenti, nonostante i diritti formali, non debba essere accettata supinamente.
Quando vedo donne che pure nel virtuale, dove proprio non se ne ricava alcun vantaggio, sono disponibili ad accettare qualsiasi affernazione da un uomo provo dopo la giusta e sacrosanta ribelline, stupore e mortificazione per loro.
Ai sentimenti non si comanda no?
Sapeste quante e quanti belli, ricchi e famosi considero dei poveretti perché hanno rinunciato a una parte di sè che per me è fondamentale... 
Ovvio è fondamentale per me, come giustamente dice Brugola, probabilmente per loro non lo è.
Ma non cado neppure nel sociologismo per persone che hanno i minimi strumenti culturali.
Se no cosa staremmo a fare qui, ma anche al mondo se dovessimo accettare tutto, ignorarlo signorilmente quando non ci tocca e ribellarci solose veniamo coinvolti personalmente? Anche perché non è detto che quando ci toccherà sapremo farcela da soli se non ci saranno le condizioni legali e culturali per farlo.

Riferisco in sintesi un episodio capitato a mia madre. Era impiegata da un avvocato che aveva lo studio nella propria abitazione.
Un giorno lui va a riposare il pomeriggio e le chiede di essere svegliato.
Lei va e bussa alla porta più volte. Nulla. Poi torna a lavorare. Lui si alza un po' dopo e la sgrida in malo modo dicendo che per fortuna si è svegliato e che se lui non risponde deve entrare per assicurarsi che si sia svegliato.
Il giorno dopo dunque, dopo non aver avuto risposta, apre la porta e mia madre...capisce lo scopo del giochetto.
Torna alla scrivania e mette a posto tutte le sue cose.
Lui arriva come una furia dandole della cretina.
E lei risponde che cretino sarà lui e si licenzia.
E così ha perso il lavoro.
Però ora avrebbe potuto denunciarlo, avere indennizzi e forse lui non lo avrebbe neppure fatto.
Se ora le cose, formalmente, sono cambiate lo si deve (non a mia madre poveretta che ha ben pagato) a chi non ha reagito con indifferenza a queste cose a chi a ogni affermazione, prima degli atti, volgare si è ribellata.
Non ce la faccio a lasciar dire volgarità a lasciar trattare in un certo modo le donne neppure nel virtuale, neppure quelle che ci stanno, neppure quelle che si sentono di usare gli uomini che le usano.
Devo dirlo.
Scusate.
Io son fatta così.
Male?


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare un'ovvietà che ci siano donne stronze o credete che non ne abbia conosciute e non ne conosca?
> Neppure credo più (non so se ci ho mai creduto) alla sorellanza ...figuriamoci.
> Nondimeno credo che una società fortemente maschilista come l'attuale nella mentalità e nei comportamenti, nonostante i diritti formali, non debba essere accettata supinamente.
> Quando vedo donne che pure nel virtuale, dove proprio non se ne ricava alcun vantaggio, sono disponibili ad accettare qualsiasi affernazione da un uomo provo dopo la giusta e sacrosanta ribelline, stupore e mortificazione per loro.
> ...


Male no. Sei fatta così, nè male nè bene. Però rischi, facendo così, di assolutizzare un tuo punto di vista. Ognuno ha il diritto di essere se stesso/a anche se a te pare che così facendo sia in fondo una vittima. Ma sai quante vittime in realtà reggono i fili? Capita spesso...
Ovviamente non mi riferisco a casi come quelli da te citati... assolutamente vergognosi. Complimenti a tua madre.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando vedo donne che pure nel virtuale, dove proprio non se ne ricava alcun vantaggio, sono disponibili ad accettare qualsiasi affernazione da un uomo provo dopo la giusta e sacrosanta ribelline, stupore e mortificazione per loro.
> Scusate.
> Io son fatta così.
> Male?


 
persa, tu continui a non capire che se tu  leggi disponibilità ed accettazione in donne semplicemente diverse e abituate a porsi in modo diverso dal tuo, mio ,o  di altre non è per forza che siano sbagliate loro e giusta tu o viceversa. 
se a te fa pena una battuta di un utente non puoi sentirti in diritto di affermare che a tutti quella battuta non fa ridere perchè è penosa. a me non fa ridere, a te magari fa sganasciare. tu vedi la virtualità seduttiva di alcune donne un male per la società, senza capire che è un modo di porsi lontano dal tuo, ma non per questo non accettabile. E può essere dettato da 1000 motivi, che limitandosi al virtuale non siamo in grado nè di giudicare nè di approvare o disapprovare.
tu non ti comporteresti così'. punto. sono punti di vista diversi.
apprezzabili o disprezzabili.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa, io non ho detto che certe cose mi lasciano indifferenti e quindi le ignoro (se ti riferivi a me) ma che   certi comportamenti li  posso stigmatizzare e  contrastare verbalmente ma non oltre .
Se una decide di comportarsi in un certo modo , io le faccio notare che PER ME è sbagliato e lei se ne frega ...alla fine me ne frego anch'io..
mi si sono intrecciati i diti:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> persa, tu continui a non capire che se tu leggi disponibilità ed accettazione in donne semplicemente diverse e abituate a porsi in modo diverso dal tuo, mio ,o di altre non è per forza che siano sbagliate loro e giusta tu o viceversa.
> se a te fa pena una battuta di un utente non puoi sentirti in diritto di affermare che a tutti quella battuta non fa ridere perchè è penosa. a me non fa ridere, a te magari fa sganasciare. tu vedi la virtualità seduttiva di alcune donne un male per la società, senza capire che è un modo di porsi lontano dal tuo, ma non per questo non accettabile. E può essere dettato da 1000 motivi, che limitandosi al virtuale non siamo in grado nè di giudicare nè di approvare o disapprovare.
> tu non ti comporteresti così'. punto. sono punti di vista diversi.
> apprezzabili o disprezzabili.


Vedi sotto 


Abigail ha detto:


> Persa, io non ho detto che certe cose mi lasciano indifferenti e quindi le ignoro (se ti riferivi a me) ma che certi comportamenti li posso stigmatizzare e contrastare verbalmente ma non oltre .
> Se una decide di comportarsi in un certo modo , io le faccio notare che PER ME è sbagliato e lei se ne frega ...alla fine me ne frego anch'io..
> mi si sono intrecciati i diti:mexican:


Ecco io intendevo questo.
Mica pretendo ..eh figurati... so bene che le varie veline, letterine, letteronzole e schedine sono ragazze, oltre che belle, intelligenti, più colte di me e determinate che hanno consapevolmente scelto di integrarsi in una società maschilista traendone i massimi vantaggi e che la gran parte ci riesce. So bene anche che anche molte impiegate sono consapevoli di essere sedute sulla loro fortuna e la usano a proprio vantaggio.
Mica costringo nessuno a far nulla.
Contrasto una mentalità a me ripugnante.
Non sono certa della reale soddisfazione di chi si fa usare. Anche gran parte delle prostitute o porno attrici hanno la convinzione e l'intima soddisfazione di usare chi crede di usarle.
Non di meno considero la loro condizione non desiderabile per le donne a cui voglio bene.
Perché allora evitare di dirlo?
Oltrettutto non lo dico in continuazione, a loro.
Chi scrive cose, per me, inaccettabili lo ignoro per lo più o lo contrasto.
Ogni tanto butto lì una discussione che invita a mettersi in discussione (e se lo scrivo è perché mi ha fatto mettere in discussione), che invita a domandarsi se essere organici a una mentalità non ci rende complici.

Sempre, secondo me, quando si fa qualcosa ci si dovrebbe domandare se la si vorrebbe per le persone che amiamo. 
Chiaro che per una persona che amo non mi limiterei ad aprire un thread.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> persa, tu continui a non capire che se tu leggi disponibilità ed accettazione in donne semplicemente diverse e abituate a porsi in modo diverso dal tuo, mio ,o di altre non è per forza che siano sbagliate loro e giusta tu o viceversa.
> se a te fa pena una battuta di un utente non puoi sentirti in diritto di affermare che a tutti quella battuta non fa ridere perchè è penosa. a me non fa ridere, a te magari fa sganasciare. tu vedi la virtualità seduttiva di alcune donne un male per la società, senza capire che è un modo di porsi lontano dal tuo, ma non per questo non accettabile. E può essere dettato da 1000 motivi, che limitandosi al virtuale non siamo in grado nè di giudicare nè di approvare o disapprovare.
> tu non ti comporteresti così'. punto. sono punti di vista diversi.
> apprezzabili o disprezzabili.


quoto tutto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi sotto
> 
> 
> Ecco io intendevo questo.
> ...


Scusa Persa, secondo me quello che ha creato discussione in questo tread è che hai espresso all'interno due concetti diversi o almeno io li ho percepiti così.
Quando parli di donne che sono disposte a tutte per arrivare, credo che la maggioranza di noi (me compresa) siamo assolutamente d'accordo con te. Quello che è successo a tua madre è deplorevole, quell'uomo è viscido e tua madre è stata molto brava. Ripeto sai quante donne ho visto far carriera e ottenere posti che io mi meritavo solo perchè sono scese ai compromessi che per loro poi non erano così importanti. Sai quante volte sento parlare donne, colleghe, che hanno avuto relazioni con uomini importanti all'interno dell'azienda e si vantano di dove sono arrivate? E io sono 20 anni che mi ammazzo per ottenere la metà di quello che meriterei. Ma sono qui, non mollo, mi illudo ancora che le capacità alla fine premiano, speriamo!
Ma io in questo non riesco a dare la colpa agli uomini. Ti ripeto se tutte le donne non accettassero questi compromessi il mondo girerebbe diversamente. Quello che possiamo fare noi è insegnarlo ai nostri/e figli/e di più la vedo una battaglia persa su nascere...
Quello che stona è il tuo paragonare questo a chi ride di certe battute, a chi resta indifferente a certe battute a chi non vede applicata la cultura maschilista di cui tu parli a persone che scrivono qui.
Non è che se una persona tu la trovi volgare devo per forza trovarla volgare anch'io. Quello che fa ridere me non fa ridere te ma questo non significa che io sia giusta e tu sbagliata o viceversa. Sono le famose sfumature.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Persa, secondo me quello che ha creato discussione in questo tread è che hai espresso all'interno due concetti diversi o almeno io li ho percepiti così.
> Quando parli di donne che sono disposte a tutte per arrivare, credo che la maggioranza di noi (me compresa) siamo assolutamente d'accordo con te. Quello che è successo a tua madre è deplorevole, quell'uomo è viscido e tua madre è stata molto brava. Ripeto sai quante donne ho visto far carriera e ottenere posti che io mi meritavo solo perchè sono scese ai compromessi che per loro poi non erano così importanti. Sai quante volte sento parlare donne, colleghe, che hanno avuto relazioni con uomini importanti all'interno dell'azienda e si vantano di dove sono arrivate? E io sono 20 anni che mi ammazzo per ottenere la metà di quello che meriterei. Ma sono qui, non mollo, mi illudo ancora che le capacità alla fine premiano, speriamo!
> Ma io in questo non riesco a dare la colpa agli uomini. Ti ripeto se tutte le donne non accettassero questi compromessi il mondo girerebbe diversamente. Quello che possiamo fare noi è insegnarlo ai nostri/e figli/e di più la vedo una battaglia persa su nascere...
> Quello che stona è il tuo paragonare questo a chi ride di certe battute, a chi resta indifferente a certe battute a chi non vede applicata la cultura maschilista di cui tu parli a persone che scrivono qui.
> Non è che se una persona tu la trovi volgare devo per forza trovarla volgare anch'io. Quello che fa ridere me non fa ridere te ma questo non significa che io sia giusta e tu sbagliata o viceversa. Sono le famose sfumature.......


 Non parlavo di ironia e di diverso senso dell'umorismo a me può far ridere Villaggio e a te Fiorello ...che c'entra? Beh se ti fa ridere il Bagaglino già c'entra di più...
Ma la questione se la riduci a chi fa carriera con il sesso e i compromessi e a battute credo che tu stia evitando quello che ci sta in mezzo.
Perché chi fa certe cose lo fa all'interno di un sistema che consente alle donne certe vie perché concede agli uomini un certo potere.
Questo non significa che tutta la società sia così.
Significa che c'è parte della società che è così e parte che non lo è.
Ma a te pare che sia in crescita una parte o l'altra?
Quale vuoi che cresca per i tuoi figli?
Rispondere che insegni loro, maschi, a non farsi abbindolare dalle femmine arriviste, significa essere in pieno in quella mentalità.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non parlavo di ironia e di diverso senso dell'umorismo a me può far ridere Villaggio e a te Fiorello ...che c'entra? Beh se ti fa ridere il Bagaglino già c'entra di più...
> Ma la questione se la riduci a chi fa carriera con il sesso e i compromessi e a battute credo che tu stia evitando quello che ci sta in mezzo.
> Perché chi fa certe cose lo fa all'interno di un sistema che consente alle donne certe vie perché concede agli uomini un certo potere.
> Questo non significa che tutta la società sia così.
> ...


Ma Persa sono D'ACCORDO con te sul sistema e che sicuramente è in crescita quello fatto di compromessi e altro.
Ma cosa vuoi che dica ai miei figli, dai aiutami...Io credo che sia giusto dirgli che esiste questa realtà e che si può evitarla. Non puoi cambiare la testa di queste donne, NON LO PUOI FARE.
Puoi dire io mi comporto così, secondo me è squallido comportarsi così ma non puoi fare altro. 
Puoi dire a tua figlia (scusa non so se ne hai una o hai un maschio) guarda nella vita le cose bisogna guadagnarsela, gli insegni i tuoi principi speri che li faccia suoi.
Se hai un maschio, gli insegni il rispetto per le donne il non approfittare della situazione se lui si troverà in una situazione di potere ma non puoi fare di più.
Se pensi ci sia una soluzione, un modo per porre rimedio dimmelo. Io in tutti i tuoi post non l'ho letta.
Ribadisco che per me potevi evitare tutto il resto del post e fermarti al primo concetto. Stai mischiando, sempre secondo me, due cose che non c'entrano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Persa sono D'ACCORDO con te sul sistema e che sicuramente è in crescita quello fatto di compromessi e altro.
> Ma cosa vuoi che dica ai miei figli, dai aiutami...Io credo che sia giusto dirgli che esiste questa realtà e che si può evitarla. Non puoi cambiare la testa di queste donne, NON LO PUOI FARE.
> Puoi dire io mi comporto così, secondo me è squallido comportarsi così ma non puoi fare altro.
> Puoi dire a tua figlia (scusa non so se ne hai una o hai un maschio) guarda nella vita le cose bisogna guadagnarsela, gli insegni i tuoi principi speri che li faccia suoi.
> ...


Le cose non si insegnano dicendo ai figli, ma non tancendo, essendo e facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> Amen.


No guarda io e te ci capiamo eccome. La sensazione che ho io è che quando sei in difficoltà fuggi....Leggi bene a quante delle cose che ho scritto non hai risposto. Sei talmente concentrata sul tuo modo di vedere che qualunque visione diversa, la scansi, non provi a capirla. Non ti interessa, non accetti il dialogo. O con te o contro di te. E' un peccato perchè ribadisco che l'opinione che ho di te è di una donna molto intelligente e mi piacerebbe riuscire ad avere un dialogo costruttivo, c'è sempre da imparare nella vita.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le cose non si insegnano dicendo ai figli, ma non tancendo, essendo e facendo.


bene facendo cosa? 
Tacendo su cosa?
Ti sembra che io taccia su qualcosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guarda io e te ci capiamo eccome. La sensazione che ho io è che quando sei in difficoltà fuggi....Leggi bene a quante delle cose che ho scritto non hai risposto. Sei talmente concentrata sul tuo modo di vedere che qualunque visione diversa, la scansi, non provi a capirla. Non ti interessa, non accetti il dialogo. O con te o contro di te. E' un peccato perchè ribadisco che l'opinione che ho di te è di una donna molto intelligente e mi piacerebbe riuscire ad avere un dialogo costruttivo, c'è sempre da imparare nella vita.





farfalla ha detto:


> bene facendo cosa?
> Tacendo su cosa?
> Ti sembra che io taccia su qualcosa?


Non fuggo.
Apro discussioni e argomento.
Ma non amo la polemica.
Se ho aperto un thread e ho poi argomentato per più post e credo di averlo fatto a sufficienza, mi pare anche offensivo per l'interlocutore continuare a ribadire gli stessi concetti.
Riassumo.
Io ho parlato in generale di una cultura. Questa cultura è nella società ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Per mia fortuna ho vissuto anche epoche peggiori e migliori. Epoche, come quella di mia madre, in cui ci voleva molto coraggio ad andarsene da un posto di lavoro, ma era l'unica cosa possibile perché non c'erano alternative di tutela. 
Ho vissuto epoche in cui tutti gli uomini dicevano certe cose "femministe", magari senza crederci, perché se no non battevano chiodo, almeno in certi ambienti, e da quella lotta, da quella furia sono nate leggi di tutela.
Ora quella mentalità mai morta, ma solo nascosta, sta gradualmente riprendendo sempre più spazio. Se la vogliamo sentire fuori da noi, a noi estranea, come se non scendendo noi personalmente a compromessi potessimo sentircene non toccati è una posizione comprensibile che io posso però definire per me sbagliata.
E' chiaro che non accuso chi sceglie, anche qui, di evitare la guerra.
Comprensibile considerarlo anche tempo perso.
 Anche nel quotidiano nessuna fa la guerra a ogni cosa storta, io quasi sempre, rischiando anche, ma è anche questione di reazioni istintive.
Vuoi un esempio?
Discorso tra due uomini in cui mi inserisco dicendo che si devono vergognare di quel che stanno dicendo di una donna e di pensare se voirrebbero che fosse detto di una loro figlia...cose che scatenano una certa aggressività.
Mica mi vanto, sono consapevole dell'inutilità (appena andata via diranno di me ...indovina?), ma è una reazione istintiva.
Lo stesso qui sono consapevole dell'inutilità di rispondere a certi post vomitevoli e spesso non lo faccio, alcune volte invece lo faccio e mi prendo le mie dose di carampana, figa di legno, acida, patetica ecc 
Ma ho fatto notare non che si debba rispondere, come faccio io sbagliando, ma che, forse, se ci si sta alleando con chi presenta il mondo femminile in quel modo a uso e maschile bisogna esserne consapevoli. 
Per me può voler significare che si ha tanto bisogno dell'approvazione persino virtuale di un uomo e quindi di una validazione maschile e di "quel" maschile (mica di tutti!!) per sentirsi parte, magari, di una cultura che si considera forte e vincente.
Oppure, non lo escludo, possono esserci ragioni diverse e più profonde che non è il contesto giusto per indagare e che sarebbe oltre le mie competenze farlo.
Oppure che ci si sente in una posizione di debolezza per il proprio vissuto e si crede che anche un sostegno di quel tipo possa esserci d'aiuto per accettarci.
Oppure ...che proprio quella cultura ci piace.

A me non piace.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non fuggo.
> Apro discussioni e argomento.
> *Ma non amo la polemica*.
> Se ho aperto un thread e ho poi argomentato per più post e credo di averlo fatto a sufficienza, mi pare anche offensivo per l'interlocutore continuare a ribadire gli stessi concetti.
> ...


Odio la polemica e se la vedi come polemica smetto immediatamente.
Hai aperto un tread e continui a ribadire come la pensi tu. Se io ti dico la mia tu mi ribadisci come la pensi tu. Non rispondi tutto qui. Continui a parlare di approvazione e io ti ho detto in 3 post: ma dove la vedi la ricerca di approvazione ma non può essere che semplicemente su quell'argomento siamo d'accordo e magari sul prossimo ci scorniamo!
Dato che non sei d'accordo su chi appoggia questa persona (che palle come non mi piace parlare degli altri quando non sono presenti!!)chi lo fa vuol dire che appoggia la cultura maschilista predominante.-
Ma se io ti dico che non è vero, che su quella cultura sono d'accordo con te, e semplicemente non leggo nei suoi post questo genere di pensiero,tu fai finta di non sentire e continui a dire la stessa cosa di prima.
Ti ho fatto 3 domande prima, hai risposto? No.
Allora penso che non te ne freghi niente di avere altre opinioni. Vuoi che ti si dica:" brava hai ragione, quello va bannato perchè umilia le donne". Un pensiero diverso non è contemplato. 
Non mi piace insistere ma  passare per quella che approva un certo tipo di comportamento che umilia le donne quando la penso giusto l'opposto non mi sta bene. Scusa ancora


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non fuggo.
> Apro discussioni e argomento.
> Ma non amo la polemica.
> Se ho aperto un thread e ho poi argomentato per più post e credo di averlo fatto a sufficienza, mi pare anche offensivo per l'interlocutore continuare a ribadire gli stessi concetti.
> ...


Tu non ami il dialogo e chi ti contraddice, non la polemica.
Se non amassi la polemica non avresti aperto un post per attaccare un utente.....siamo almeno sincere


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non ami il dialogo e chi ti contraddice, non la polemica.
> Se non amassi la polemica non avresti aperto un post per attaccare un utente.....siamo almeno sincere


Mi pare che dopo pochi  post ti sia fatta un 'opinione decisamente chiara di un'utente che è qui da moltissimo e che ha dato e da  molto a chi entrava con bisogno di aiuto , sostegno e consigli.
persa è la prima a levarsi dalla polemica ma ha quello che alcuni considerano un gran difetto: dire sempre in faccia quel che pensa.
Che non ami il dialogo poi è ,per me, una gran fesseria. 
Ma non tutti i gusti sono alla menta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Odio la polemica e se la vedi come polemica smetto immediatamente.
> Hai aperto un tread e continui a ribadire come la pensi tu. Se io ti dico la mia tu mi ribadisci come la pensi tu. Non rispondi tutto qui. Continui a parlare di approvazione e io ti ho detto in 3 post: ma dove la vedi la ricerca di approvazione ma non può essere che semplicemente su quell'argomento siamo d'accordo e magari sul prossimo ci scorniamo!
> Dato che non sei d'accordo su chi appoggia questa persona (che palle come non mi piace parlare degli altri quando non sono presenti!!)chi lo fa vuol dire che appoggia la cultura maschilista predominante.-
> Ma se io ti dico che non è vero, che su quella cultura sono d'accordo con te, e semplicemente non leggo nei suoi post questo genere di pensiero,tu fai finta di non sentire e continui a dire la stessa cosa di prima.
> ...


Ti rispondo che quella cultura e quel pensiero sono scoperti nei post di conte e nel suo modo di rapportarsi nel forum.
Se tu non vedi quello che per me è evidente non so che farci.
Se guardo una rosa vedo che è una rosa. A te pare un tulipano. Convincerti che è una rosa non credo che sia nelle mie possibilità.
Poi che lui scriva il suo pensiero mi pare che faccia parte della democrazia. Non fa parte della democrazia insultare (secondo il SUO pensiero), ma non è nel mio potere impedirglielo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi pare che dopo pochi post ti sia fatta un 'opinione decisamente chiara di un'utente che è qui da moltissimo e che ha dato e da molto a chi entrava con bisogno di aiuto , sostegno e consigli.
> persa è la prima a levarsi dalla polemica ma ha quello che alcuni considerano un gran difetto: dire sempre in faccia quel che pensa.
> Che non ami il dialogo poi è ,per me, una gran fesseria.
> Ma non tutti i gusti sono alla menta


Tanto per chiarire, ho ribadito più volte che la trovo una donna intelligente, sensibile, forse a volte anche troppo.
Non ho mai scritto che lei non dà qulacosa agli altri, non mi permetterei mai. Che dice in faccia quello che pensa è lampante e molto apprezzato (almeno da me). Per me il dialogo è dire la propria, ascoltare gli altri, rispondere alle domande che gli altri ti pongono e non essere convinte di avere in tasca la verità. Sapersi mettere in gioco. Probabilmente abbiamo idee diverse su cos'è il dialogo. 
La polemica non mi interessa il confronto si. E per confrontarsi bisogna saper ascoltare e mettersi in discussione
Scusa ma questo credo che a lei manchi.
Se leggi il post con cui mi risponde, non ha fatto altro. Ha ribadito il suo pensiero e ha ignorato tutto quello che ho detto e scritto io.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti rispondo che quella cultura e quel pensiero sono scoperti nei post di conte e nel suo modo di rapportarsi nel forum.
> Se tu non vedi quello che per me è evidente non so che farci.
> Se guardo una rosa vedo che è una rosa. A te pare un tulipano. Convincerti che è una rosa non credo che sia nelle mie possibilità.
> Poi che lui scriva il suo pensiero mi pare che faccia parte della democrazia. Non fa parte della democrazia insultare (secondo il SUO pensiero), ma non è nel mio potere impedirglielo.


Continui a farlo. Sono io che vedo il tulipano e hai la certezza granitica che tu vedi la rosa. E se così non fosse? Il dialogo non è convincere l'altro di avere ragione, il dialogo è rispondere alle domande che ti vengono poste e dire la tua motivando.. 
Mi spiace molto che tra noi non riesca ad esserci, e scusa ma credo che la colpa (se ti colpa di può parlare) non sia la mia.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Se tu non vedi quello che per me è evidente non so che farci.*
> *Se guardo una rosa vedo che è una rosa. A te pare un tulipano. Convincerti che è una rosa non credo che sia nelle mie possibilità.*
> Poi che lui scriva il suo pensiero mi pare che faccia parte della democrazia. Non fa parte della democrazia insultare (secondo il SUO pensiero), ma non è nel mio potere impedirglielo.


è qui che non sono d'accordo.
tu vedi una rosa
io vedo un tulipano.
può essere che ci sbagliamo tutte e due o che qualcuna abbia poca dimestichezza con le rose.
dire con certezza che è la rosa che vedi tu e non il tulipano che vedo io non è il modo migliore per aiutare gli altri a provare a immaginare una cultura diversa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui a farlo. Sono io che vedo il tulipano e hai la certezza granitica che tu vedi la rosa. E se così non fosse? Il dialogo non è convincere l'altro di avere ragione, il dialogo è rispondere alle domande che ti vengono poste e dire la tua motivando..
> Mi spiace molto che tra noi non riesca ad esserci, e scusa ma credo che la colpa (se ti colpa di può parlare) non sia la mia.


 Ma cazzo benedetto (ah questi residui di cultura maschilista!) se non scrive cose maschiliste il conte ...anche il silvio fa simpatiche battute sulle donne e, come si autodefinisce, è "un grande estimatore del gentil sesso"!
Cosa ti devo rispondere?
Vuoi che riporti i post dove lo fa?
Bastano quelli in questo thread.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è qui che non sono d'accordo.
> tu vedi una rosa
> io vedo un tulipano.
> può essere che ci sbagliamo tutte e due o che qualcuna abbia poca dimestichezza con le rose.
> dire con certezza che è la rosa che vedi tu e non il tulipano che vedo io non è il modo migliore per aiutare gli altri a provare a immaginare una cultura diversa


 
Quoto quoto quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è qui che non sono d'accordo.
> tu vedi una rosa
> io vedo un tulipano.
> può essere che ci sbagliamo tutte e due o che qualcuna abbia poca dimestichezza con le rose.
> dire con certezza che è la rosa che vedi tu e non il tulipano che vedo io non è il modo migliore per aiutare gli altri a provare a immaginare una cultura diversa


 Spiegami come spiegarle che il conte esprime una cultuira maschilista.
O spiega a me che non lo è.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma cazzo benedetto* (ah questi residui di cultura maschilista!) se non scrive cose maschiliste il conte ...anche il silvio fa simpatiche battute sulle donne e, come si autodefinisce, è "un grande estimatore del gentil sesso"!
> Cosa ti devo rispondere?
> Vuoi che riporti i post dove lo fa?
> Bastano quelli in questo thread.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cazzo benedetto (.


sappi che volevo approvarti  ma devo spargere ancora un pò di reputazione :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti rispondo che quella cultura e quel pensiero sono scoperti nei post di conte e nel suo modo di rapportarsi nel forum.
> Se tu non vedi quello che per me è evidente non so che farci.
> *Se guardo una rosa vedo che è una rosa. A te pare un tulipano. Convincerti che è una rosa non credo che sia nelle mie possibilità*.
> Poi che lui scriva il suo pensiero mi pare che faccia parte della democrazia. Non fa parte della democrazia insultare (secondo il SUO pensiero), ma non è nel mio potere impedirglielo.


Tu vedi, a lei pare. Lo vedi come sviluppi il pensiero?  Chi ti dice che quella che tu vedi "rosa" sia davvero una rosa? Come fai a non esser certa che non sia il tulipano che dice lei?
D'altra parte, potrebbe essere un'orchidea... e vi sbagliereste entrambe :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è qui che non sono d'accordo.
> tu vedi una rosa
> io vedo un tulipano.
> può essere che ci sbagliamo tutte e due o che qualcuna abbia poca dimestichezza con le rose.
> dire con certezza che è la rosa che vedi tu e non il tulipano che vedo io non è il modo migliore per aiutare gli altri a provare a immaginare una cultura diversa


Si vabbè ma se si riferisce a certe stronzate che si leggono qui  (nel caso del conte sulle donne) non è che tu puoi vederci la poesia del foscolo e io la scritta sui cessi eh??


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu vedi, a lei pare. Lo vedi come sviluppi il pensiero?  Chi ti dice che quella che tu vedi "rosa" sia davvero una rosa? Come fai a non esser certa che non sia il tulipano che dice lei?
> D'altra parte, potrebbe essere un'orchidea, e vi sbagliereste entrambe :carneval:


... per me era na margherita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu vedi, a lei pare. Lo vedi come sviluppi il pensiero?  Chi ti dice che quella che tu vedi "rosa" sia davvero una rosa? Come fai a non esser certa che non sia il tulipano che dice lei?


 Aiutami a vedere il tulipano.
Se incontro una persona vedo se è un uomo o una donna (anche se a volte ci sono incertezze), se è alto o basso ecc ...mica devo spiegarlo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per me era na margherita


 per me un papavero... è più interessante :carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiegami come spiegarle che il conte esprime una cultuira maschilista.
> O spiega a me che non lo è.


non hai bisogno di spiegarglielo. sappiamo leggere tutti.
è il tipo di persona che puoi incontrare ovunque, non per questo sei obbligata a stringere amicizia o a disprezzarlo in ogni post. continuo a consigliarti l'indifferenza, e il non cercare di convincere chi lo trova piacevole che fa schifo. 

anche i 4 di amici miei avevano una cultura maschilista, mi facevano piegare dal ridere anche se inorridivo a certi atteggiamenti.
siccome mi facevano ridere accetto una cultura maschilista che mi schiaccia?


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aiutami a vedere il tulipano.
> Se incontro una persona vedo se è un uomo o una donna (anche se a volte ci sono incertezze), se è alto o basso ecc ...mica devo spiegarlo.


Chiaramente la metafora del "vedere" non è applicabile al cento per cento... anche se forse risulteresti sorpresa a vedere cosa il nostro cervello riesce a "non vedere" 
Però in una discussione su una qualunque idea di fiore... se io vedo uno rosa e l'altro vede un tulipano... ci sta. Anzi, sono le uniche discussioni interessanti.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma se si riferisce a certe stronzate che si leggono qui (nel caso del conte sulle donne) non è che tu puoi vederci la poesia del foscolo e io la scritta sui cessi eh??


ma minchia, ma se le ritieni stronzate perchè non metti in ignore e leggi chi ritieni scriva cose diverse???
mi ci posso incazzare per una, due..poi chi se ne frega????


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cazzo benedetto (ah questi residui di cultura maschilista!) se non scrive cose maschiliste il conte ...anche il silvio fa simpatiche battute sulle donne e, come si autodefinisce, è "un grande estimatore del gentil sesso"!
> Cosa ti devo rispondere?
> Vuoi che riporti i post dove lo fa?
> Bastano quelli in questo thread.


Lascia stare Persa. Hai ragione tu non ci capiamo. Allora vedi che ti contraddici questo post è aperto per avere le nostre opionioni sul Conte? Dillo chiaro...E chi non ha le tue stesse opinioni viene inserito di diritto nella categoria delle donne che si fanno umiliare o che cercano l'approvazione del Conte. 
Ma se io ti dico che non è così tu non rispondi.
Se io ti dico che sono d'accordo con te sulla cultura maschilista dominante a te non te ne frega niente perchè quello che vuoi è che io dica che il Conte fa parte di questa cultura.
Persa, scusami, la prossima volta non fare un giro di parole, o non ti nascondere dietro una tematica molto interessante con il solo scopo di sapere chi sta con te o chi è contro di te.
Perchè io ho cercato di rispondere a quella parte ma non era quello che ti interessava.

Ma il conte dov'è? No perchè che sappia almeno che sto scrivendo decine di post per cercare di dare la mia opinione e invece deve continuamente parlare di lui:mexican: Sai vorrei almeno la sua approvazione


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *non hai bisogno di spiegarglielo. sappiamo leggere tutti.*
> è il tipo di persona che puoi incontrare ovunque, non per questo sei obbligata a stringere amicizia o a disprezzarlo in ogni post. continuo a consigliarti l'indifferenza, e il non cercare di convincere chi lo trova piacevole che fa schifo.
> 
> anche i 4 di amici miei avevano una cultura maschilista, mi facevano piegare dal ridere anche se inorridivo a certi atteggiamenti.
> siccome mi facevano ridere accetto una cultura maschilista che mi schiaccia?


Credo che ci sia un fraintendimento.
non stiamo discutendo sulle eventuali stronzate che un utente dice o non dice ma sull'appoggio di alcune donne a queste stronzate.
Ti faccio un esempio estremo: se nel tred della gatta ti dicessi: ha fatto bene sta signora, sti gatti han rotto le palle e un certo numero di utenti ridesse e si divertisse, tu non stigmatizzeresti questo atteggiamento?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aiutami a vedere il tulipano.
> Se incontro una persona vedo se è un uomo o una donna (anche se a volte ci sono incertezze), se è alto o basso ecc ...mica devo spiegarlo.


Sto cercando di aiutarti a vederlo da 10 post ma tu hai i tappi nelle orecchie...


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia un fraintendimento.
> non stiamo discutendo sulle eventuali stronzate che un utente dice o non dice ma sull'appoggio di alcune donne a queste stronzate.
> Ti faccio un esempio estremo: se nel tred della gatta ti dicessi: ha fatto bene sta signora, sti gatti han rotto le palle e un certo numero di utenti ridesse e si divertisse, tu non stigmatizzeresti questo atteggiamento?


 ha fatto bene, i gatti hanno rotto i coglioni! Però se era un cane era meglio!!! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Il ritorno del Male

http://www.ilmaleagain.it/


:rotfl:​


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu vedi, a lei pare. Lo vedi come sviluppi il pensiero?  Chi ti dice che quella che tu vedi "rosa" sia davvero una rosa? Come fai a non esser certa che non sia il tulipano che dice lei?
> D'altra parte, potrebbe essere un'orchidea... e vi sbagliereste entrambe :carneval:


:up:

Scusa il voto (non so come si chiama) era il mio non l'ho firmato


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ha fatto bene, i gatti hanno rotto i coglioni! Però se era un cane era meglio!!! :carneval:


occhio che ti segnalo, cazzone di un cazzone:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per me era na margherita


 La famosa via di mezzo...Bravissima!!!


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia un fraintendimento.
> non stiamo discutendo sulle eventuali stronzate che un utente dice o non dice ma sull'appoggio di alcune donne a queste stronzate.
> Ti faccio un esempio estremo: se nel tred della gatta ti dicessi: ha fatto bene sta signora, sti gatti han rotto le palle e un certo numero di utenti ridesse e si divertisse, tu non stigmatizzeresti questo atteggiamento?


 
non è un cazzo santo di paragone.
se qualcuno per sopravvivere  predica il tradimento mi tange ben poco. considero chi frequenta questo sito per lo meno oltre i 20 anni e capace di leggere e interpretare gli scritti .
se qualcuno vede oltre qualcosa di interessante nella predica vada avanti a leggere. 
oltretutto ribadisco che a furia di dai e dai si enfatizza e dà luce a chi si vorrebbe mettere in ombra.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non hai bisogno di spiegarglielo. sappiamo leggere tutti.
> è il tipo di persona che puoi incontrare ovunque, non per questo sei obbligata a stringere amicizia o a disprezzarlo in ogni post. continuo a consigliarti l'indifferenza, e il non cercare di convincere chi lo trova piacevole che fa schifo.
> 
> anche i 4 di amici miei avevano una cultura maschilista, mi facevano piegare dal ridere anche se inorridivo a certi atteggiamenti.
> siccome mi facevano ridere accetto una cultura maschilista che mi schiaccia?


E che cavolo meno male che c'è qualcuno che riesce a sintetizzare almeno in parte quello che penso...
Ma dov'ero quando hanno consegnato il dono della sintesi?!!!


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu vedi, a lei pare. Lo vedi come sviluppi il pensiero?  Chi ti dice che quella che tu vedi "rosa" sia davvero una rosa? Come fai a non esser certa che non sia il tulipano che dice lei?
> D'altra parte, potrebbe essere un'orchidea... e vi sbagliereste entrambe :carneval:


ok,però mettiamoci d'accordo:  prima di collegarci smettiamo di fumare e bere:mexican::canna::canna:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Scusa il voto (non so come si chiama) era il mio non l'ho firmato


 Grazie, metto tutto in cascina per i tempi bui :up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non è un cazzo santo di paragone.
> se qualcuno per sopravvivere  predica il tradimento mi tange ben poco. considero chi frequenta questo sito per lo meno oltre i 20 anni e capace di leggere e interpretare gli scritti .
> se qualcuno vede oltre qualcosa di interessante nella predica vada avanti a leggere.
> oltretutto ribadisco che a furia di dai e dai si enfatizza e dà luce a chi si vorrebbe mettere in ombra.


quello che vado predicando da sempre


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ok,però mettiamoci d'accordo: prima di collegarci smettiamo di fumare e bere:mexican::canna::canna:


 Mi hanno offerto mezza cannetta ieri sera... oggi sono lucidissimo :canna:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che vado predicando da sempre


allora pigia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non hai bisogno di spiegarglielo. sappiamo leggere tutti.
> è il tipo di persona che puoi incontrare ovunque, non per questo sei obbligata a stringere amicizia o a disprezzarlo in ogni post. continuo a consigliarti l'indifferenza, e il non cercare di convincere chi lo trova piacevole che fa schifo.
> 
> anche i 4 di amici miei avevano una cultura maschilista, mi facevano piegare dal ridere anche se inorridivo a certi atteggiamenti.
> siccome mi facevano ridere accetto una cultura maschilista che mi schiaccia?


 Allora non dirmi che una rosa non è una rosa.
Dimmi che una rosa è una rosa e ad alcuni piace il profumo e ad altri no (con questo paragone mi accorgo che forse non avrei dovuto usare un fiore), ma che le spine sono innegabili.
Non lo contesto ad ogni post.
Altrimenti si innescherebbero continue polemiche che odio perché le considero sterili.
Ma spesso ho contestato le cose per me insopportabili.
Ho aperto un thread per chiedere alle donne se sono consapevoli che appoggiando questi comportamenti perpetuano una cultura maschile.
Forse lo facevi anche tu con i tuoi amici, perché l'amicizia porta ad accettare cose che da altri non accetteremmo o che in linea teorica aborriamo.
Lo facciamo tutti.
Ma qui è accaduto ben altro, non solo con il conte.
Un conto è una battuta tra amici.
Un conto accodarsi al dileggio non di una o di alcune donne, ma approvare la mentalità che ci sta dietro e compiacersi dell'approvazione di chi approva solo chi è funzionale a quella mentalità.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non è un cazzo santo di paragone.
> se qualcuno per sopravvivere  predica il tradimento mi tange ben poco. considero chi frequenta questo sito per lo meno oltre i 20 anni e capace di leggere e interpretare gli scritti .
> se qualcuno vede oltre qualcosa di interessante nella predica vada avanti a leggere.
> oltretutto ribadisco che a furia di dai e dai si enfatizza e dà luce a chi si vorrebbe mettere in ombra.


Ma si c'avrai ragione, bhò:sonar:.
ma sti cazzi che conoscete son tutti santi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> allora pigia


mica è un'idea originale:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

*è gratis...*



Minerva ha detto:


> mica è un'idea originale:mrgreen:


ok che sei ligure, ma dalle 'sta pigiata... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok che sei ligure, ma dalle 'sta pigiata... :carneval:


se mi da ragione lei gliela do io eh?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok che sei ligure, ma dalle 'sta pigiata... :carneval:


non vorrei spezzarmi l'unghietta santa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mi ritiro non ce la faccio. Ribadisco, su questo argomento non c'è dialogo ma un muro e io non ce la faccio a continuare a dare craniate...


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ritiro non ce la faccio. Ribadisco, su questo argomento non c'è dialogo ma un muro e io non ce la faccio a continuare a dare craniate...


ma se tu chiami   tulipani  le rose mica devi incazzarti eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
(spero le faccine siano esplicative )


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ho aperto un thread per chiedere alle donne se sono consapevoli che appoggiando questi comportamenti perpetuano una cultura maschile.*
> *Forse lo facevi anche tu con i tuoi amici, perché l'amicizia porta ad accettare cose che da altri non accetteremmo o che in linea teorica aborriamo.*
> *Lo facciamo tutti.*
> Ma qui è accaduto ben altro, non solo con il conte.
> ...


 
è offensivo verso quelle che tu ritieni essere pro cultura maschilista e limitandoti a questo giudizio solo su scritti di un forum.
io di amici miei ridevo della  battute anche le peggiori e quelle più sacrileghe e meno femministe. non per questo accetto una cultura maschilista.
e ti ricordo che ci siamo scontrate ogni tanto per questa tua tendenza a perdonare qualsiasi errore anche il più  marcato in quelle che tu consideri "amicizie" ed essere inflessibile oltre il lecito con quelli che tu consideri merde.
sai meglio di me che il mondo è pieno di gente diversa, e molti mi danno proprio fastidio, ma si sopporta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma se tu chiami tulipani le rose mica devi incazzarti eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> (spero le faccine siano esplicative )


Prima di iniziare a scrivere pensavo di avere 10 decimi per occhio ma credo che andrò presto da un oculista:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è offensivo verso quelle che tu ritieni essere pro cultura maschilista e limitandoti a questo giudizio solo su scritti di un forum.
> io di amici miei ridevo della battute anche le peggiori e quelle più sacrileghe e meno femministe. non per questo accetto una cultura maschilista.
> e ti ricordo che ci siamo scontrate ogni tanto per questa tua tendenza a perdonare qualsiasi errore anche il più marcato in quelle che tu consideri "amicizie" ed essere inflessibile oltre il lecito con quelli che tu consideri merde.
> sai meglio di me che il mondo è pieno di gente diversa, e molti mi danno proprio fastidio, ma si sopporta.


Non posso darti un altro voto positivo. Quindi quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lascia stare Persa. Hai ragione tu non ci capiamo. Allora vedi che ti contraddici questo post è aperto per avere le nostre opionioni sul Conte? Dillo chiaro...E chi non ha le tue stesse opinioni viene inserito di diritto nella categoria delle donne che si fanno umiliare o che cercano l'approvazione del Conte.
> Ma se io ti dico che non è così tu non rispondi.
> Se io ti dico che sono d'accordo con te sulla cultura maschilista dominante a te non te ne frega niente perchè quello che vuoi è che io dica che il Conte fa parte di questa cultura.
> Persa, scusami, la prossima volta non fare un giro di parole, o non ti nascondere dietro una tematica molto interessante con il solo scopo di sapere chi sta con te o chi è contro di te.
> ...


Mi fa piacere che non sei d'accoprdo su quella cultura.
Ma ti chiedo se credi che quella cultura cominci solo quando avvengono scambi sessuali sul luogo di lavoro o non cominci dalle parole.
Tu non concordi con quelle parole?
Mi è sfuggito dove hai risposto che non concordavi.
Certo che parto da quell'utente, come anni fa ero partita da altri utenti che ugualmente erano portatori di quella cultura.
Così come avevo chiesto direttamente ad alcune donne perché compiacessero ogni cosa scriveva un uomo e se ne erano consapevoli.
Perché lo faccio?
Perché sono fatta così.
Se penso una cosa mi pare ipocrita sorvolare.
.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Certo che parto da quell'utente, come anni fa ero partita da altri utenti che ugualmente erano portatori di quella cultura.*
> Così come avevo chiesto direttamente ad alcune donne perché compiacessero ogni cosa scriveva un uomo e se ne erano consapevoli.
> Perché lo faccio?
> Perché sono fatta così.
> ...


ti faccio notare che probabilmente molti degli scritti degi utenti di cui parli passerebbero quasi inosservati, e poco seguiti se tu non facessi tanto marketing nei loro confronti


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che non sei d'accoprdo su quella cultura.
> Ma ti chiedo se credi che quella cultura cominci solo quando avvengono scambi sessuali sul luogo di lavoro o non cominci dalle parole.
> Tu non concordi con quelle parole?
> Mi è sfuggito dove hai risposto che non concordavi.
> ...


il silenzio non è sempre ipocrita, spesso dietro ha del buon senso.
del resto nessuno ti dice di non parlare; il fatto è che tu chiedi perché non lo fanno anche gli altri


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non posso darti un altro voto positivo*. Quindi quoto


dai un pò di reputazione in giro e pigiami di nuovo :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è offensivo verso quelle che tu ritieni essere pro cultura maschilista e limitandoti a questo giudizio solo su scritti di un forum.
> io di amici miei ridevo della battute anche le peggiori e quelle più sacrileghe e meno femministe. non per questo accetto una cultura maschilista.
> e ti ricordo che ci siamo scontrate ogni tanto per questa tua tendenza a perdonare qualsiasi errore anche il più marcato in quelle che tu consideri "amicizie" ed essere inflessibile oltre il lecito con quelli che tu consideri merde.
> sai meglio di me che il mondo è pieno di gente diversa, e molti mi danno proprio fastidio, ma si sopporta.


Anni fa ero convinta di ciò che dici tu rispetto al vivi e lascia vivere e sul fatto che persone adulte sono in grado di capire e scegliere.
Poi mi sono accorta che tante poi mi hanno detto "però potevi dirmelo!" perché non sempre ci si rende conto di tutto, del peso delle parole e delle conseguenze del pensiero.
Poi se quello che dico non è capito o viene avversato ...amen.
Io ci ho provato.
Se uno o più esprimono quella categorizzazione delle donne io non ci sto e non mi lascio inserire in quelle categorie e faccio notare che le categorie esistono fintanto che lasciamo che esistano nel pensiero e che la realtà ne è solo conseguenza.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima di iniziare a scrivere pensavo di avere 10 decimi per occhio ma credo che andrò presto da un oculista:carneval:


 Hai ragione... ho guardato meglio ed è sicuramente un'orchidea. Noi maschi abbiamo una vista più acuta, non ci si può fidare di voi donne...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

*bottegaia!*



brugola ha detto:


> dai un pò di reputazione in giro e pigiami di nuovo :carneval:


che venale :carneval: basta, stai accumulando troppi punti, poi comincerai a darli in prestito...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che non sei d'accoprdo su quella cultura.
> Ma ti chiedo se credi che quella cultura cominci solo quando avvengono scambi sessuali sul luogo di lavoro o non cominci dalle parole.
> Tu non concordi con quelle parole?
> Mi è sfuggito dove hai risposto che non concordavi.
> ...


 Secondo me gli altri utenti si stanno tagliando le vene leggendo i nostri discorsi.
Allora, ci provo, tanto non ci riesco.
Io e te abbiamo la stessa opinione su quella cultura. 
Il problema nasce dal fatto che io non la riconosco nel Conte. Perchè te l'ho spiegato 20 pagine fà quando ti ho scritto che cosa penso di lui. Non posso parlare male di una persona che con me, finora si è comportato bene, anzi ripeto ha avuto una sensibilità che da un perfetto estraneo non mi aspettavo.
Io non so cosa lui ha detto o fatto a te. Il giorno che avesse uscite pesanti o che non condivido io sarei la prima che glielo fa notare. Questo per rispondere sull'approvazione che una cerca da lui.
A volte può avere delle uscite abb dure ma anche tu non fai nulla per non provocarle (e se sei onesta con te stessa lo ammetti) e questo senza il minimo dubbio di essere smentita. Carta canta. E l'esempio lampante è intitolare il post: per le donne sapendo di suscitare la curiosità degli uomini e figurati se non iterveniva
Ma a me sinceramente di parlare di lui (che peraltro non conosco di persona) non me ne frega nulla.
Se il tuo intento era di denigrarlo ti assicuro che hai ottenuto l'effetto opposto.
Insisto era un bel posto e mi sarebbe piaciuto confrontarmi con te e con gli altri utenti invece è diventato un processo dove io faccio l'avvocato della difesa senza essere pagata e a quanto pare neanche approvata..
Spero di riuscire a non intervenire più perchè secondo me abbiamo abbondantemente svilito un tema molto serio e interessante


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ti faccio notare che probabilmente molti degli scritti degi utenti di cui parli passerebbero quasi inosservati, e poco seguiti se tu non facessi tanto marketing nei loro confronti


e va bè se devo passare il mio tempo a quotarti.....:up:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anni fa ero convinta di ciò che dici tu rispetto al vivi e lascia vivere e sul fatto che persone adulte sono in grado di capire e scegliere.
> *Poi mi sono accorta che tante poi mi hanno detto "però potevi dirmelo!"* perché non sempre ci si rende conto di tutto, del peso delle parole e delle conseguenze del pensiero.
> Poi se quello che dico non è capito o viene avversato ...amen.
> Io ci ho provato.
> Se uno o più esprimono quella categorizzazione delle donne io non ci sto e* non mi lascio inserire in quelle categorie e faccio notare che le categorie esistono fintanto che lasciamo che esistano nel pensiero e che la realtà ne è solo conseguenza*.


 
ma dai persa....ah se me l'avessi detto non avrei avuto quella delusione e mi sarei comportata diversamente ????? alla nostra età??
sei tu che non ti lasci inserire nelle categorie ma tendi allegramente a inserirci chi non è della tua idea.
ho capito benissimo i motivi per i quali ti indignano certi discorsi, ma perchè devi ritenere così coglione tutte le donne che una volta capito l'andazzo cambiano pagina e leggono altro?
ti ripeto, io rido un sacco di amici miei. mi consideri una donna che appoggia la cultura maschilista o una cogliona?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anni fa ero convinta di ciò che dici tu rispetto al vivi e lascia vivere e sul fatto che persone adulte sono in grado di capire e scegliere.
> Poi mi sono accorta che tante poi mi hanno detto "però potevi dirmelo!" perché non sempre ci si rende conto di tutto, del peso delle parole e delle conseguenze del pensiero.
> Poi se quello che dico non è capito o viene avversato ...amen.
> Io ci ho provato.
> *Se uno o più esprimono quella categorizzazione delle donne io non ci sto e non mi lascio inserire *in quelle categorie e faccio notare che le categorie esistono fintanto che lasciamo che esistano nel pensiero e che la realtà ne è solo conseguenza.


Però ti senti in diritto di inserirci le altre...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il silenzio non è sempre ipocrita, spesso dietro ha del buon senso.
> del resto nessuno ti dice di non parlare; il fatto è che tu chiedi perché non lo fanno anche gli altri


 Non ce l'ho con chi non parla.
Sarebbe ipocrita per me non farlo, perché mi reprimerei per quieto vivere.
Ma non è ipocrita per chi non ha la stessa urgenza e se ne frega e crede che ignorare sia la soluzione  migliore.
Io non lo credo e agisco di conseguenza.
E' come per certi programmi televisivi. Io non li guardo. Ma serve non guardarli se altri li guardano?
Serve a me.
Ma quella cultura si espande.
Vogliamo che si espanda?
Io no.
Credo che serva a qualcosa dirlo qui?
Poco o quasi nulla.
Ma, ripeto, è una mia esigenza, indipendentemente dall'utilità.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dai persa....ah se me l'avessi detto non avrei avuto quella delusione e mi sarei comportata diversamente ????? alla nostra età??
> sei tu che non ti lasci inserire nelle categorie ma tendi allegramente a inserirci chi non è della tua idea.
> ho capito benissimo i motivi per i quali ti indignano certi discorsi, ma perchè devi ritenere così coglione tutte le donne che una volta capito l'andazzo cambiano pagina e leggono altro?
> ti ripeto, io rido un sacco di amici miei. mi consideri una donna che appoggia la cultura maschilista o una cogliona?


Ok io non scrivo più niente.
Mi leggi nel pensiero riposo un po' le dita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però ti senti in diritto di inserirci le altre...


 No.
Faccio notare che ti stai infilando e ti chiedo se te ne acorgi.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> * ti ripeto, io rido un sacco di amici miei. mi consideri una donna che appoggia la cultura maschilista o una cogliona?*


premesso che quest'argomento mi è uscito dal naso e che prendo solo spunto da questo commento...sai che a me  che li ho sempre adorati, le ultime volte che ho rivisto il film sono piaciuti molto meno e li ho trovati squallidini?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Faccio notare che ti stai infilando e ti chiedo se te ne acorgi.


Cazzolina Persa è qui il problema. Io non mi ci sto infilando io ne sono ben lontana. Porca di quella vacca.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me gli altri utenti si stanno tagliando le vene leggendo i nostri discorsi.
> Allora, ci provo, tanto non ci riesco.
> Io e te abbiamo la stessa opinione su quella cultura.
> Il problema nasce dal fatto che io non la riconosco nel Conte. Perchè te l'ho spiegato 20 pagine fà quando ti ho scritto che cosa penso di lui. Non posso parlare male di una persona che con me, finora si è comportato bene, anzi ripeto ha avuto una sensibilità che da un perfetto estraneo non mi aspettavo.
> ...


 Se il tema è serio e interessante ...comunque l'ho sollevato io.
Se ti sei limitata a quello che hai scritto tu e avevi bisogno di comprensione non hai un quadro completo. Leggi altri post e vedi se rimani della stessa opinione allora.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> premesso che quest'argomento mi è uscito dal naso e che prendo solo spunto da questo commento...sai che a me che li ho sempre adorati, le ultime volte che ho rivisto il film sono piaciuti molto meno e li ho trovati squallidini?


 ANATEMA!!! :carneval:
Chiamo il 118 per un esorcista!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Se il tema è serio e interessante ...comunque l'ho sollevato io.*
> Se ti sei limitata a quello che hai scritto tu e avevi bisogno di comprensione non hai un quadro completo. Leggi altri post e vedi se rimani della stessa opinione allora.


Infatti per questo ti ho fatto i complimenti più volte


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ANATEMA!!! :carneval:
> Chiamo il 118 per un esorcista!


ma no dai, son seria. in fondo erano 4 perdenti. A furia di non prendersi mai sul serio sono finiti a fare i pagliacci e basta.
Non so, non mi sono più piaciuti
Forse ho cambiato testa


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> premesso che quest'argomento mi è uscito dal naso e che prendo solo spunto da questo commento...sai che a me che li ho sempre adorati, le ultime volte che ho rivisto il film sono piaciuti molto meno e li ho trovati squallidini?


per come li so a memoria io ormai sembrano vecchi, però è il tipo di ironia che adoro, e che trovo intelligente.
per dire, io odio l'umorismo di boldi e di de sica, ma non credo che perchè fanno 1 film l'anno e un sacco di gente va a vederlo la cultura in generale sia quella che apprezza de sica e boldi.
cmq mi son rotta anche io il cazzo santo  :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma dai persa....ah se me l'avessi detto non avrei avuto quella delusione e mi sarei comportata diversamente ????? alla nostra età??
> sei tu che non ti lasci inserire nelle categorie ma tendi allegramente a inserirci chi non è della tua idea.
> ho capito benissimo i motivi per i quali ti indignano certi discorsi, ma perchè devi ritenere così coglione tutte le donne che una volta capito l'andazzo cambiano pagina e leggono altro?
> ti ripeto, io rido un sacco di amici miei. mi consideri una donna che appoggia la cultura maschilista o una cogliona?


Ripeto non mi riferisco a chi ignora (ne ho già scritto credo due volte) anche perché non ignorando sono stata più volte attaccata (con insulti che non considero tali perché trovo ridicolo insultare dicendo che si è acide per mancanza di cazzo o che sono scarsa do ormoni o altre amenità del genere), ma non ricerco difesa da nessuno... mi pare che si noti che sono abbastanza combattiva.
Mi stupisce chi plaude a questa cosa.
E non è la stessa cosa della battutaccia uguale tra amici perché un conto è dire di x che conosci ed è obiettivamente di cattivo carattere che è sola e tradurlo con una battuta greve, un conto dire quelle cose in un forum pubblico.
Ignorare è un metodo che ho spesso adottato e ritengo utilissimo (se generalizzato ha anche effetti su chi offebnde o provoca, se no a questo non serve), ma io mi rivolgevo a chi plaude per sentirsi approvata e non sentirsi come le altre vengono definite.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma no dai, son seria.* in fondo erano 4 perdenti*. A furia di non prendersi mai sul serio sono finiti a fare i pagliacci e basta.
> Non so, non mi sono più piaciuti
> Forse ho cambiato testa


 Certo che si. Solo che loro non si racontavano di essere vincenti... secondo me è tutta lì la forza del film, prendevano per culo la vita per non farsi prendere per il culo da lei.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si. Solo che loro non si racontavano di essere vincenti... secondo me è tutta lì la forza del film, prendevano per culo la vita per non farsi prendere per il culo da lei.


 
già, il non prendersi mai sul serio è impegnativo.
pigiami un pò va  :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> S*e il tema è serio e interessante ...comunque l'ho sollevato io.*
> Se ti sei limitata a quello che hai scritto tu e avevi bisogno di comprensione non hai un quadro completo. Leggi altri post e vedi se rimani della stessa opinione allora.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> già, il non prendersi mai sul serio è impegnativo.
> pigiami un pò va :mrgreen:


 Ma tu però non mi pigi mai... l'amore va ricambiato :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu però non mi pigi mai... l'amore va ricambiato :carneval:


esempio della moderazione autonoma e democratica usata con la testa:carneval::carneval::carneval:






(racchi ,piagiate anche me )


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con chi non parla.
> Sarebbe ipocrita per me non farlo, perché mi reprimerei per quieto vivere.
> *Ma non è ipocrita per chi non ha la stessa urgenza e se ne frega e crede che ignorare sia la soluzione  migliore.
> Io non lo credo e agisco di conseguenza.
> ...


Quoto.
Anche io sono cosi'. Certo vivi e lascia vivere, non si puo' obbligare nessuno a pensarla o agire diversamente... ma forse l'abbiamo esteso un po' troppo e ora ci ritroviamo in una societa' che non e' proprio il top dell'altruismo.
Continuando a dire vivi e lascia vivere Berlusconi e le sue veline sono al governo... la "furbizia" paga, il "merito" no.
Per me e' difficile pensare che non riguardi tutti. Ripeto per me.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> esempio della moderazione autonoma e democratica usata con la testa:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alla mia età non posso pigiarti troppo spesso :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche io sono cosi'. Certo vivi e lascia vivere, non si puo' obbligare nessuno a pensarla o agire diversamente... ma forse l'abbiamo esteso un po' troppo e ora ci ritroviamo in una societa' che non e' proprio il top dell'altruismo.
> Continuando a dire vivi e lascia vivere Berlusconi e le sue veline sono al governo... la "furbizia" paga, il "merito" no.
> Per me e' difficile pensare che non riguardi tutti. Ripeto per me.


Ecco perchè dicevo che bisogna crescere diversamente i nostri figli. Sono loro il futuro e loro forse possono cambiare un pochino la nostra società.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche io sono cosi'. Certo vivi e lascia vivere, non si puo' obbligare nessuno a pensarla o agire diversamente... ma forse l'abbiamo esteso un po' troppo e ora ci ritroviamo in una societa' che non e' proprio il top dell'altruismo.
> Continuando a dire vivi e lascia vivere Berlusconi e le sue veline sono al governo... la "furbizia" paga, il "merito" no.
> Per me e' difficile pensare che non riguardi tutti. Ripeto per me.


lettrice nella vita sono una che non tace nemmeno con le bombe; e avrò perso almeno un paio di ottime occasioni di lavoro per questo tipo di principi.
ma qui posso passare oltre: o magari espongo una volta la mia disapprovazione...dopo di che , liberi tutti di trarre le proprie conclusioni.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu però non mi pigi mai... l'amore va ricambiato :carneval:


ma se ti ho pigiato ieri.
e che pigiata....


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

questo thread non è un albergo!:racchia:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se ti ho pigiato ieri.
> e che pigiata....


 ma infatti ti ho pigiato anche io!!! Se non te ne sei acorta mi deprimo...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lettrice nella vita sono una che non tace nemmeno con le bombe; e avrò perso almeno un paio di ottime occasioni di lavoro per questo tipo di principi.
> ma qui posso passare oltre: o magari espongo una volta la mia disapprovazione...dopo di che , liberi tutti di trarre le proprie conclusioni.


La capisco anche io qua, spesso passo oltre, perche' non ho voglia.
Questa discussione io l'ho presa come piu' generale, un parallelismo tra un atteggiamento che puo' essere riscontrato qui dentro e quello che poi avviene anche fuori.
Pensando a questo forum come una microsocieta' campione non ne esce troppo bene:carneval:
Non e' mio interesse trarre conclusioni


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perchè dicevo che bisogna crescere diversamente i nostri figli. Sono loro il futuro e loro forse possono cambiare un pochino la nostra società.


No, siamo noi a dover cambiare prima di cercare di crescere meglio i nostri figli


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, siamo noi a dover cambiare prima di cercare di crescere meglio i nostri figli


Assolutamente. Intendevo dire che essendo io già contro questa cultura cercherò di crescere così anche i miei figli


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La capisco anche io qua, spesso passo oltre, perche' non ho voglia.
> *Questa discussione io l'ho presa come piu' generale*, un parallelismo tra un atteggiamento che puo' essere riscontrato qui dentro e quello che poi avviene anche fuori.
> Pensando a questo forum come una microsocieta' campione non ne esce troppo bene:carneval:
> Non e' mio interesse trarre conclusioni


Anch'io avrei voluto prenderla così


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*.....*

Bella discussione, ma si sta evidenziando in maniera esponenziale che prima delle opinioni neutrali avanzano le affinità caratteriali fra l'utenza.
Pare quasi che se uno la pensa diversamente dal suo gruppo di corresponsione possa avere qualche penalità o suscitare antipatie.

Rispondo al primo post per una unica questione, la dignità delle donne.
Quando la donna avrà appartato dalla "conquista" di un uomo il gusto di scipparlo ad altre, si partirà da un vero terreno di confronto fra i due sessi; purtroppo la storia, le consizioni economiche e perfino certo prevalente modo di valutare l'uomo per quello che appare e non per chi effettivamente é, muove o gestisce, porta ad una classifica di appetibilitàche condiziona molte scelte femminili.
Vi faccio un esempio che pare non attinente ma che é fondamentale... quante donne intrattengono una relazione clandestina con un uomo impegnato? E quante di queste, se libere non sperano in cuor loro di sostiruire la donna in titolo? In fondo le gheishe sono solo professioniste di ciò che le occidentali fanno da dilettanti...
Ma quanti uomini in quella condizione hanno questa velleità?!! 
Da lì spesso ne discende una serie infinita di prevaricazioni, di dipendenze e di credulità che pongono la donna nella posizione ...sottostante! Insomma accetta ciò che a mente fredda non permetterebbe neppure ad una madre o ad un figlio...

Dicono che il mondo é di chi ha denaro, può essere, oppure che é dei furbi... accade, ma sicuramente il mondo é di chi ha fortuna... ma la fortuna é mutevole come le palline di mercurio e se la gente capisse bene questo concetto capirebbe anche che vale per quello che é (che raramente muta) e non per quello che ha o può distribuire (e dico distribuire perché chi può dare liberalmente al di là del ceto e censo, é solamente una persona in pace con sé stessa e che non deve mettersi alcuna maschera per realizzare qualcosa visto che é già qualcuno ).
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bella discussione, ma si sta evidenziando in maniera esponenziale che prima delle opinioni neutrali avanzano le affinità caratteriali fra l'utenza.
> Pare quasi che se uno la pensa diversamente dal suo gruppo di corresponsione possa avere qualche penalità o suscitare antipatie.
> 
> Rispondo al primo post per una unica questione, la dignità delle donne.
> ...


 Questo era un aspetto che non avevo volutamente toccato.
Vi sono quelle che della situazione sono vittime.
E quelle che lo sono più ancora perché l'hanno volutamente cercata per bisogni complessi e profondi di cui non sono consapevoli.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ritorno del Male
> 
> http://www.ilmaleagain.it/
> 
> ...



A: "24/08/2010 16:16 Commento ... ... ..."

Sbaglio quai MAI ... il tempo mi da sempre ragione :cooldue: .

Grazie!


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

*Per sdrammatizzare un po*

EDDDAI Persa ... confessa!

Pincton t'attizza 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrgkKFfv_Y


:carneval:​


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> EDDDAI Persa ... confessa!​
> 
> Pincton t'attizza ​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrgkKFfv_Y​
> ...


 però la rame è ancora meglio. sai più niente dell'ultima parte di quella commedia?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> EDDDAI Persa ... confessa!​
> 
> Pincton t'attizza ​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrgkKFfv_Y​
> ...


Ma quanto brava é! Fantastica:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però* la rame* è ancora meglio. sai più niente dell'ultima parte di quella commedia?


AHAHAH certamente (alla Chen )! ... mi hanno risposto che la pubblicheranno dopo agosto  .


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quanto brava é! Fantastica:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



SI! ... anche a me piaceva moltissimo! :up:


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo era un aspetto che non avevo volutamente toccato.
> Vi sono quelle che della situazione sono vittime.
> E quelle che lo sono più ancora perché l'hanno volutamente cercata per bisogni complessi e profondi di cui non sono consapevoli.


Certo ma non é evitando certe verità, anche se spiacevoli, che si offre un buon servizio alla realtà dei fatti.
Certe vittime spesso, quando vengono avvertite o si segnala loro che ci sono troppe discrepanze fra il "buon senso" e le loro scelte ... capita facciano le gnorri e si giustifichino perfino attaccandosi scientemente alla loro debolezza.
Io le capisco, comprendo i loro disagi psicologici ma non posso avallare grazie a questi, il fatto che creino seri problemi, o causino cambiamenti di stato esistenziali, alle persone che dovrebbero "risolvere" i loro guai.
Certo non é mai solo colpa loro, c'é sempre un concorso in queste vicende, ma la suddivizione della responsabilità non annulla il potere decisionale...
Cerco di essere brutalmente chiara... se salta un matrimonio con bambini perché una persona ha paturnie psicologiche e non perché esiste un vero e serio/sincero amore con conseguente desiderio di un nuovo assetto familiare... perdonami, ma scelgo il male minore: lasciare che la persona risolva i suoi forse inconsapevoli disastri esistenziali ma non permetterle di crearne a chi non c'entra nulla o peggio é innocente o infante.
Solo in questo senso ritengo non si possa avallare chi per propria malintesa "realizzazione" usi gli altri come supporto;, per il resto ognuno si regola come ha l'indole ed il carattere,.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> EDDDAI Persa ... confessa!​
> 
> 
> Pincton t'attizza ​
> ...


Questa è fantastica!

Per attizzarmi un uomo ...deve essere molto diverso.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo ma non é evitando certe verità, anche se spiacevoli, che si offre un buon servizio alla realtà dei fatti.
> Certe vittime spesso, quando vengono avvertite o si segnala loro che ci sono troppe discrepanze fra il "buon senso" e le loro scelte ... capita facciano le gnorri e si giustifichino perfino attaccandosi scientemente alla loro debolezza.
> Io le capisco, comprendo i loro disagi psicologici ma non posso avallare grazie a questi, il fatto che creino seri problemi, o causino cambiamenti di stato esistenziali, alle persone che dovrebbero "risolvere" i loro guai.
> Certo non é mai solo colpa loro, c'é sempre un concorso in queste vicende, ma la suddivizione della responsabilità non annulla il potere decisionale...
> ...


Credo che il senso  del tred di persa però si limitasse all'aspetto ludico e virtuale della cultura di avallare certi atteggiamenti.
Mi pare un salto lunghetto quello di cui tu parli anche se sicuramente ci sono attinenze


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è fantastica!
> 
> Per attizzarmi un uomo ...deve essere molto diverso.


Dai Persa, sorridi (che poi la vita ti sorridera' ) fai la pace con Pinceton ... almeno lui a te non ha mai augurato la "morte"  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai Persa, sorridi (che poi la vita ti sorridera' ) fai la pace con Pinceton ... almeno lui a te non ha mai augurato la "morte"  .


 Ci mancherebbe!
Non gli ho mica detto nulla.
Ma io non sono in guerra e quindi non posso fare pace.
E lui è solo modestissimo rappresentante in modesto contesto.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe!
> Non gli ho mica detto nulla.
> Ma io non sono in guerra e quindi non posso fare pace.
> E lui è solo modestissimo rappresentante in modesto contesto.


... in giro c'e' anche di peggio ... da   ambedue le parti  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in giro c'e' anche di peggio ... da ambedue le parti  .


 Indubitabile.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*Abigail*



Abigail ha detto:


> Credo che il senso del tred di persa però si limitasse all'aspetto ludico e virtuale della cultura di avallare certi atteggiamenti.
> Mi pare un salto lunghetto quello di cui tu parli anche se sicuramente ci sono attinenze


A parte che per quanto tu possa avere ragione, allargare un discorso dal contesto principale potrebbe solo arricchirlo come discussione e come contraddittorio, almeno a mio avviso, e non sfrangiarlo in rivoli di commenti spesso di altra attinenza, ma nella tua ragione aggiungo che in tutto quello che ho letto in risposta ho visto concetti di maniera, reazioni scontate ma anche vaghe... per certi versi sono più feroci gli uomini nelle loro valutazioni pur sapendo che saranno attaccati.
Mi spiego meglio, noi donne siamo sempre pronte a coalizzarci per una causa comune: no agli stupri, no alla violenza, no alla prevaricazione, no allo sfruttamento in e fuori casa, no all'asservimento di qualunque genere domestico, lavorativo etc... 
Ma.... appena i problemi toccano la sfera personale, ne facciamo un "caso personale" e pretendiamo comprensione, franchigia e tolleranza.
Chi non é contro gli stupri? Chi non contro la violenza? Perché spesso la si accetta e non ci si difende con i mezzi e gli strumenti che la società offre?
Perché le donne al pronto soccorso non denunciano il coniuge o l'amante ma sono pronte a scendere in corteo per inneggiare contro la violenza.
Persa ha centrato un baluardo della questione morale... abbiamo una morale pubblica ed una privata!!!
Così se una donna viene picchiatae non reagisce é una cretina ma se al nostro partner scappano le mani é stato un caso fortuito ed isolato. 
Se un uomo favorisce la segretaria scopandosela quella é una poco di buono, se accade a noi abbiamo sempre una giustificazione attendibile. 
Se una donna va col marito di un'altra é una zoc...a, se ci andiamo noi...lo facciamo perché é un uomo che sopporta una noiosa isterica che lo tormenta.
Insomma io apprezzo il post di Persa ma credo che prima di rispondere a lei dovremmo rispondere al perché quando siamo in branco siamo solidali e sodali... e da individuali siamo le peggiori nemiche delle donne, quindi di noi stesse, e la guerra la facciamo non agli uomini ma alla nostra incoerenza.
Io sono amareggiata e delusa di vedere quanto le donne, che per me sono "materiale umano" di prim'ordine possano sciupare tanto dono.
Socialmente ci vogliamo bene... individualmente riusciamo con fatica a non farci male inutilmente, e su questo contano gli uomini.
Sono stronza lo so, ma lo sono per dispiacere non per critica...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Però pretendi troppo. Pretendi anche solidarietà nei confronti di singole persone che potrebbero anche avere, nella loro invidualità e nel loro vissuto, ragione o torto.
Ci sono uomini e donne stronzi indipendentemente dal ruolo che ricoprono nella coppia.
Ci sono amanti con le loro ragioni e coniugi che proprio non ne hanno.

Io chiedevo di riflettere su qualcosa di più egoistico, anche se così non è apparso.
Il mio è un semplice discorso: non è che quello che per strada ti fa un apprezzamente è un simpaticone se a te dice "*bel *culo" piuttosto che "culona". Perché bello o brutto non cambia la sostanza che chi fa l'apprezzamento lo fa nella presunzione di ritenersi nella posizione di poter esprimere un giudizio su un aspetto che non lo riguarda.

Nelle relazioni private invece le variabili sono tante ed è ben difficile in tante sistuazioni districarsi e capire chi fa il gioco di chi.

Non so però se ho capito fino in fondo quel che intendi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte che per quanto tu possa avere ragione, allargare un discorso dal contesto principale potrebbe solo arricchirlo come discussione e come contraddittorio, almeno a mio avviso, e non sfrangiarlo in rivoli di commenti spesso di altra attinenza, ma nella tua ragione aggiungo che in tutto quello che ho letto in risposta ho visto concetti di maniera, reazioni scontate ma anche vaghe... per certi versi sono più feroci gli uomini nelle loro valutazioni pur sapendo che saranno attaccati.
> Mi spiego meglio, *noi donne siamo sempre pronte a coalizzarci per una causa comune: no agli stupri, no alla violenza, no alla prevaricazione, no allo sfruttamento in e fuori casa, no all'asservimento di qualunque genere domestico, lavorativo etc... *
> *Ma.... appena i problemi toccano la sfera personale, ne facciamo un "caso personale" e pretendiamo comprensione, franchigia e tolleranza.*
> Chi non é contro gli stupri? Chi non contro la violenza? Perché spesso la si accetta e non ci si difende con i mezzi e gli strumenti che la società offre?
> ...


 forse non è tanto un problema al femminile ma proprio dell'individuo,  il quale tende facilmente ad autoassolversi condannando con severità le stesse cose negli altri.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*

., 
[.QUOTE=Persa/Ritrovata;67860]Però pretendi troppo. Pretendi anche solidarietà nei confronti di singole persone che potrebbero anche avere, nella loro invidualità e nel loro vissuto, ragione o torto.Non solidarietà, ma capacità di sereno giudizio
Ci sono uomini e donne stronzi indipendentemente dal ruolo che ricoprono nella coppia.Questo attiene all'indole e non si discute... ma lo sono sempre, in pubblico ed in privato.
Ci sono amanti con le loro ragioni e coniugi che proprio non ne hanno.
Può essere ma in questi casi servirebbe il contraddittorio... 
Io chiedevo di riflettere su qualcosa di più egoistico, anche se così non è apparso.
Il mio è un semplice discorso: non è che quello che per strada ti fa un apprezzamente è un simpaticone se a te dice "*bel *culo" piuttosto che "culona". Perché bello o brutto non cambia la sostanza che chi fa l'apprezzamento lo fa nella presunzione di ritenersi nella posizione di poter esprimere un giudizio su un aspetto che non lo riguarda. Questo é vero ma come ho detto prima, noi ci ribelliamo se ci dice "culona" non se ci dice "bel culo" non vedendo che in entrambi i casi siamo oggetto di valutazioni estetiche  che bollano la nostra "negoziabilità" femminile.
Qui hai perfettamente ragione... non vediamo che sono due facce della stessa medaglia svilente...

Nelle relazioni private invece le variabili sono tante ed è ben difficile in tante sistuazioni districarsi e capire chi fa il gioco di chi.
Perfettamente d'accordo, é un gioco tattico, nel privato ognuno cerca di dare  la versione più conveniente o edulcorata delle proprie azioni.  
Non so però se ho capito fino in fondo quel che intendi.[/QUOTE]

Intendo che l'alleanza delle donne , come hai fatto giustamente rilevare, spesso ha due grossi ostacoli, la vanità personale e la scarsa consapevolezza del proprio valore intrinseco.
(vedi il non badare a "bel culo" o lusingarsene e l'offendersi in caso di "culona"!!)
Bruja


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte che per quanto tu possa avere ragione, allargare un discorso dal contesto principale potrebbe solo arricchirlo come discussione e come contraddittorio, almeno a mio avviso, e non sfrangiarlo in rivoli di commenti spesso di altra attinenza, ma nella tua ragione aggiungo che in tutto quello che ho letto in risposta ho visto concetti di maniera, reazioni scontate ma anche vaghe... per certi versi sono più feroci gli uomini nelle loro valutazioni pur sapendo che saranno attaccati.
> Mi spiego meglio, noi donne siamo sempre pronte a coalizzarci per una causa comune: no agli stupri, no alla violenza, no alla prevaricazione, no allo sfruttamento in e fuori casa, no all'asservimento di qualunque genere domestico, lavorativo etc...
> Ma.... appena i problemi toccano la sfera personale, ne facciamo un "caso personale" e pretendiamo comprensione, franchigia e tolleranza.
> Chi non é contro gli stupri? Chi non contro la violenza? Perché spesso la si accetta e non ci si difende con i mezzi e gli strumenti che la società offre?
> ...


la mia non era una critica , era un'interpretazione e accetto stravolentieri di allargare il discorso. Per certe cose hai ragione per altre non concordo.
Intanto non concordo che le donne non si coalizzino quando si tocca la loro sfera. Posso avere una personale  incomprensione per la donna che non denuncia l'uomo che la prende a schiaffi ma indirizzo tutte le mie forze sull'aiutarla a venirne fuori cercando di darle il mio appoggio , la mia vicinanza e cooperazione totali. L'unica volta che ho  preso due schiaffi ben piazzati da mio marito (seppur nell'ambito di un iniziale stupidissimo gioco di forza)  e un  supposto (a me è bastato) tradimento  ho preso e me ne sono andata.Non me la sono contata in entrambi i casi. Sopratutto alla sua spiegazizone (riferita agli schiaffi) che ero l'unica donna al mondo che gli tirasse fuori lati  oscuri e cattivi 
 Certo ero giovanissima e anche l'incoscienza e il culo parato mi hanno aiutata molto.
Così come non sono d'accordo sulla ferocia femminile, per quanto mi riguarda amo moltissimo le donne, tutte le donne e ho verso di loro un'empatia che mi porta a superare spesso divergenze anche forti nelle idee e nel modus vivendi anche diametralmente opposti. Forse la ferocia la trovo solo nella brutalità di non contarsi palle e sbattersi sul muso la verità fra donne . Lo faccio con amiche reali e  virtuali spesso causando scontri e litigi che però vengono quasi sempre superati. Posso provare una naturale avversione per una donna che considera il sesso il suo unico modo di tenersi o trovarsi un uomo ma ,superato lo stato di avversione iniziale ,se ci sono i presupposti per un dialogo e un rapporto amichevole , non ho problemi ad accettare questo suo aspetto e a superarli. Non voglio fare nomi ma mi è capitato anche qui. Insomma credo che le donne siano spietate più con sè stesse che con le altre. Anche nei casi in cui si giustificano un tradimento , nel loro profondo sanno perfettamente le cose come stanno.
Poi decidono di agire o no, ma questo è umano non femminile.
Basta vedere le amicizie, i rapporti amichevoli reali e l'interazione che c'è fra tante donne qui dentro. Sono molto, molto fiduciosa  e contenta delle  donne invece. Mi piacciono e sono contenta di esserlo.
L'incoerenza è in tutti. Non  vedo  guerre. Nè agli uomini nè alle donne. Vedo una confusione e un cercare di arrabattarsi nella vita e nei rapporti.
Non mi pare di leggere amanti qui fiere e felici di esserlo. Non vedo tradite che non si confrontano e riescono ad avere empatia con traditrici.
Ma sopratutto, anche nelle critiche più pesanti vedo sempre una bella dose di ironia e di voglia di far capire , comunicare quello che proviamo e crediamo. magari si parte incazzate per finire ridendo con l'utente che pensavi di detestare...
Magari sarò un'illusa ma mi sta bene stare cosi'.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> forse non è tanto un problema al femminile ma proprio dell'individuo, il quale tende facilmente ad autoassolversi condannando con severità le stesse cose negli altri.


Vero, ma nel generale esiste il particolare della diffusa alleanza maschile e della nota rivalità femminile indotta...che rende azioni e reazioni "involontariamente" pilotate.
Bruja


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace dopo il raduno ho capito che qui si appare e fuori si è...
> Ma dato che di te si dice che sei il clone di fedifrago...ora chiamo Oscuro..
> Ma che figure di merda...che ti fai
> 
> ...


se stai dietro ai si dice e a chi dice, stai fresco. 
per rispondere alle tue domande: Ma che cavolate vai sparando?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ovvio...sono opportunista:
> Se mi accompagno a donne migliori di me, ho dei vantaggi no?
> Se sto in compagnia di una donna migliore di me, lei mi spinge a diventare per lei un uomo migliore.
> 
> ...


se c'è una cosa che non sono mai stato è proprio macho. poi non disprezzo nessuno se non ha comportamernti disprezzabili. sia esso uomo , donna, cane od organismo unicellulare.
per il resto francamente non capisco cosa hai scritto, perchè lo hai scritto e a chi lo hai scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

*Io..*

Non capisco niente di tutti questi discorsi, ma leggo tra le righe solo una cosa:

Conte fa il raduno: non andateci.
Perchè se ci andate dimostrate di essere di quelle che condividono le sue idee e la sua filosofia di vita.

Persa con la gentilezza puoi ottenere tutto da me. Tutto.
Per esempio, ieri sera una donna è stata molto gentile con me.
Oggi sono entrato in una libreria assieme a lei per farle un regalo, e caso più unico che raro, le ho aperto la porta e lasciato che lei mi passasse davanti.

ha commentato ridendo stupita: " Domani piove!".

Ho un pericolosissimo tallone d'Achille sono un uomo ipersensibile.
Allora nascondo fortemente questo mio lato.
Lascio volentieri che quelle che mi vedono solo in superfice mi critichino, mi giudichino, mi insultino ecc, per tenermi ben strette quelle che sanno vedere oltre. Almeno così mi sento al sicuro.

In tutte le cose mi occupo di contenuti e poco di forme.

Poi ok, io ho la mia idea sulle donne, maturata sull'esperienza.
Per esempio voi stigmatizzate gli uomini che adoperano posizione di potere per ottenere in cambio favori di tipo sessuale. 
Ma non pensate mai ai saggi uomini di potere che non si prestano a certi giochi? Perchè le conseguenze potrebbero essere per loro devastanti?

Ma sapete voi quanti direttori di azienda, dato che se lo possono permettere, si tolgono gli sfizi con le escorts, piuttosto di inbegarsi con la segretaria?

Sapete perchè?
Perchè alla faccia della cultura maschile sono proprio finiti i tempi in cui se tu ricattavi una donna questa stava zitta e muta, perchè poi saltava fuori che era lei a provocare. Oggi tanti uomini sanno di dover comportarsi in un certo modo, perchè le donne appunto, non staranno più lì zitte a subire, perchè sono maggiormente tutelate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Pensavo bastassero e avanzassero le righe da leggere, per non preoccuparsi di leggere tra.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*bigail*

Tu sei una persona responsabile e consapevole e presteresti aiuto a chi ne aversse bisogno comunque... ma non era questo il concetto, bensì il fatto che forse la persona che non denuncia é proprio quella che in pubblico fa cortei e assemblee contro la violenza.
Alla fine pur non apparendo ho proprio difeso il concetto di incomprensibile accettazione di stati di suddittanza descritti da Persa.

Come tu stessa dici non te la sei raccontata quando sei inciampata in casi come quelli di cui trattiamo... TU... ma sappiamo quante non hanno la stessa tempra, ed anche nelle piccole cose...
Giuarda che non sto sostenendo che le donne sono carogne.. dico solo che rispettano i loro diritti non sempre in modo bivalente. E questo fa parte della personalità, ma é innegabile che esempi di chi avalla comportamenti maschili svolazzanti proprio sulla pelle delle donne non mancano proprio fra le donne. Non ne faccio un caso personale o una regola generale obbligatoria, solo una rilevazione su molti casi valutati.
Per assurdo sono anch'io per il dirsi in faccia quello che accade, ma conosci tante persone che ne hanno la faccia ed il fegato? Spesso si ha la faccia dei propri giudizi e non delle proprie scelte...
Non si tratta di sapersi gestire sulle scelte altrui, ma di vedere la realtà dei fatti... non esistono amanti fiere di esserlo, certo, ma molte non sono neppure in grado di smettere pur sapendo che resteranno amanti e che la storia non avrà sbocco... non le giudico per questo, valuto che non hanno amore e rispetto per sé stesse, ma é solo la mia opinione.
Quantoi alle persone tradite, certo che cercano di capire... capire é in un qualche modo risolvere il perché del tradimento, ma provare empatia credo sia eccesso di zelo comprensivo...diciamo che possono cercare di comprendere le ragioni del triangolo, e già mi sembra un bel traguardo per una persona tradita.

Mi spiace che nelle mie parole tu non veda che alla fine, c'é molta ironia, ed a volte il sarcasmo di considerare, come ho detto, il miglior materiale umano possibile non dare il meglio di sè...forse più che altro sono utopica, ma il ridere con l'utenza mi pare sia una cifra che mi é sempre stata familiare. La verità é che credo sempre alla buona intenzione, sono una inossidabile possibilista, ma se spesso vengo sconfessata della messa in pratica non posso fingere di non vedere o non dispiacermene, anche perché certi comportamenti denunciano prima dell'atto in sé il malessere interiore di chi lo compie. E questo può essere compreso, ma non rende automatica l'assoluzione.

Non sei un'illusa, sei una che ha le idee chiare e non vuole che siano pilotate o fraintese... non c'é male e nobilita la tua difesa della categoria!!

Bruja


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

*Bruja*

Anche sulle donne che ridono sugli sberleffi maschili ad altre donne io mi incazzo ma sempre, nonostante la mia indole litigiosa e burbera, sono convinta che sotto sotto e nel reale , al bisogno, queste donne prenderebbero a calci in culo lo sbeffeggiatore e che la facciata della maliziosa che approva incondizionatamente l'uomo anche in ste stronzate sia appunto una facciata per giocare un ruolo virtuale. 
Anche perchè, nel momento reale e vero del bisogno io personalmente non ho mai, mai trovato una donna che mi dicesse: scusa ma ho il mio compagno che vuole trombare o fare sesso. Al massimo rimandano la trombata
E' un'iperbole ma neanche tanto.


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*!!!!!*



Abigail ha detto:


> Anche sulle donne che ridono sugli sberleffi maschili ad altre donne io mi incazzo ma sempre, nonostante la mia indole litigiosa e burbera, sono convinta che sotto sotto e nel reale , al bisogno, queste donne prenderebbero a calci in culo lo sbeffeggiatore e che la facciata della maliziosa che approva incondizionatamente l'uomo anche in ste stronzate sia appunto una facciata per giocare un ruolo virtuale.
> Anche perchè, nel momento reale e vero del bisogno io personalmente non ho mai, mai trovato una donna che mi dicesse: scusa ma ho il mio compagno che vuole trombare o fare sesso. Al massimo rimandano la trombata
> E' un'iperbole ma neanche tanto.


 
Mi  arrendo!!!:bandiera::bandiera:

Bruja


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> ma nella tua ragione aggiungo che in tutto quello che ho letto in risposta ho visto concetti di maniera, reazioni scontate ma anche vaghe... per certi versi sono più feroci gli uomini nelle loro valutazioni pur sapendo che saranno attaccati.


Bruja scusa la provocazione ma poco ci manca che non se ne salva una di noi! 
Dove li hai visti i concetti scontati e di maniera?


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

*Personalmente*

Io non mi batto per nessuna donna al mondo, proprio le donne a me hanno fatto molto male, Punto.

Lotto e, lottero' (finche' ce la faro') per i "Diritti Civili" che riguardano tutti gli indifesi e senza voce.

​


----------



## Bruja (24 Agosto 2010)

*...*



aristocat ha detto:


> Bruja scusa la provocazione ma poco ci manca che non se ne salva una di noi!
> Dove li hai visti i concetti scontati e di maniera?


Sai mi aspettavo una sollevazione generale circa il concetto che non importa la liceità dei complimenti più o meno pesanti ma  conta la delimitazione della visione che ha molto universo maschile delle donne...
Chiaro che poi ci possiamo raccontare che  non é così ma non ti é mai capitano di valutare globalmente una questione ed avere un giudizio standard , mentre nell'applicazione pratica fare eccezione?
Vorrei si comprendesse che i dubbi che ho sollevato non sono accusativi ma solo di rilevanza, mi spiego, non é che tutte le donne abbiano atteggiamenti di suddittanza al giudizio maschile  (sia estetico che esiustenziale,) ma é evidente che se si vuole sostnenere la bandiera dell'emancipazione, questa passa da percorsi che non sempre sono quelli scelti primariamenteda molte donne che dovrebbero essere da tempo sganciate da tutele opinionistiche maschili.
Se poi vogliamo allargare la visuale, io sostengo che ci si può innamorare di chiunque stante che l'amore sia un sentimento spontaneo, ma per quale arcano motivo una donna che si assoggetta al ruolo di amante non mette in conto che la sua realizzazione sentimentale per quanto  piacevole sia monca? O peggio che si indispettisca e si alteri se l'uomo della provviddenza non la sceglie in modo primario per me é un vero rebus intellettivo?
Forse vedo la realtà a senso unico ma é difficile pretendere rispetto se non si creano i presupposti per averlo? 
Non si tratta di non salvarne una ma di chiedersi cosa sia rimasto di quella liberazione ideale e di quel "women pride" che aveva come idea portante il ruolo che la donna doveva assumere nella società e che a mio avviso é ancora "manipolato" dagli uomini grazie al problema dei rapporti sesso-passional-sentimentale a cui le donne spesso pospongono troppo!
E come sempre é solo la mia opinione... forse sono presuntuosamente certa che le donne possano dare e fare molto di più per sé stesse.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non mi batto per nessuna donna al mondo, proprio le donne a me hanno fatto molto male, Punto.​
> 
> Lotto e, lottero' (finche' ce la faro') per i "Diritti Civili" che riguardano tutti gli indifesi e senza voce.​
> ​


 Io non ho propugnato nessuna sorellanza.
Se una donna è stronza, lo è come lo è un uomo se lo è.
Ho rilevato che certe posizioni sono contro tutte, anche quelle che apparentemente se ne avvantaggiano. E questo sia che il vantaggio sia far carriera, sia semplicemente avere complimenti e lusinghe nel reale o nel virtuale.
Secondo me.
E credo anche che i diritti civili debbano essere resi operativi, ma anche possano essere svuotati di significato nella pratica. Questo avviene e sta avvenendo per le donne e per altri gruppi. 
Secondo me.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho propugnato nessuna sorellanza.
> Se una donna è stronza, lo è come lo è un uomo se lo è.
> Ho rilevato che certe posizioni sono contro tutte, anche quelle che apparentemente se ne avvantaggiano. E questo sia che il vantaggio sia far carriera, sia semplicemente avere complimenti e lusinghe nel reale o nel virtuale.
> Secondo me.
> ...



Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".

Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?

Tu vuoi, ti fa comodo allargare la discussione, Ma il bendolo e': Pinceton lo vuoi bannato, fuori dal forum ... e questo non e' possibile, Pinceton non ha commesso nessun REATO, quindi finiscila di trovare scuse ... Pinceton c'e', e ce lo sopporteremo nel bene come nel male tutti/e che ti piaccia o no.


Mo spara/te ... chiama "le truppe cammellate" ... echecazzz, son tre giorni con questa lagna, non se ne puo' piu' :uhoh: .


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".
> 
> Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?
> 
> ...


 Porca vacca ti ho già approvato oggi posso solo quotarti :up:
Complimenti per la sintesi io ci ho messo 20 post e non sono stata così decisa...


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Porca vacca ti ho già approvato oggi posso solo quotarti :up:
> Complimenti per la sintesi io ci ho messo 20 post e non sono stata così decisa...



... devi capire cara che qui "piace" fare i testamenti e a Napoli diciamo: Ca' nisciun e fesso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".
> 
> Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?
> 
> ...


 Primo se è una lagna e non ne puoi più avresti potuto fare a meno di leggere e intervenire come mi dici di fare a me.
Non ho mai letto che tu abbia detto al conte di lasciar perdere me. Comunque non me lo ricordo. Mi domando quando e come tu possa averglielo detto visto lo stile con cui è entrato nel forum.
Alex ti ha scritto schifezze, ma tu fingi di non averne dette. Io ho ignorato la rissa tra due, come sempre tutti consigliano. 
Non rispondo agli attacchi pesonali perché, ripeto, non mi toccano sul piano personale. Figurati cosa mi frega della solidarietà che il conte ha espresso con mio marito, non conoscendo lui granché e non essendo per me lui autorevole o delle sue affermazioni sulle mie carenze ormonali o la mancanza di sesso su cui tu hai sghignazzato. Cosa che è da ridere visto che probabilmente la stessa carenza ormonale avrai tu, salvo terapia sostitutiva.
Le truppe cammellate (espressione d'origine reality) io non le ho, forse le hai tu, visto che sono stati riempite pagine d'insulti di un livello imbarazzante.
Però se non vuoi o non sai capire un discorso più ampio non posso farci nulla.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".
> 
> Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?
> 
> ...


36 pagine di tred e non hai capito niente. Si parla di donne, di rapporti , di confronti, di cultura e tu tiri solo fuori patetiche scazzate sul forum che ti sei legata al dito e che ti accecano a tal punto da non vedere altro.
Se una cosa non tocca te non te ne può fregar di meno.
Potresti veder nella merda una donna/uomo e fregartene salvo poi sciogliere peani e mobilitarti per il gattino abbandonato.
Mi dispiace che la vita ti abbia così inaridito. Lo dico sinceramente.
E ora inizia pure con le mitragliate.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Porca vacca ti ho già approvato oggi posso solo quotarti :up:
> Complimenti per la sintesi io ci ho messo 20 post e non sono stata così decisa...


se in 20 post tutto quello che hai scritto e che volevi dire era questo , scusami, ma mi cadono le braccia


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se in 20 post tutto quello che hai scritto e che volevi dire era questo , scusami, ma mi cadono le braccia


Non era solo questo e mi sembra di averlo chiarito..Ma mi sembra che Marì abbia detto chiaro la reale intenzione di chi ha iniziato.
Di quello che è successo in passato non posso parlare, non c'ero. Ma qui le vere intenzioni sono evidenti, poi uno può anche negare l'evidenza, ci mancherebbe siamo in democrazia.
5 pagine fà ho detto che non rispondevo più e adesso lo faccio perchè ha ragione Marì sta diventando pesante....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era solo questo e mi sembra di averlo chiarito..Ma mi sembra che Marì abbia detto chiaro la reale intenzione di chi ha iniziato.
> Di quello che è successo in passato non posso parlare, non c'ero. Ma qui le vere intenzioni sono evidenti, poi uno può anche negare l'evidenza, ci mancherebbe siamo in democrazia.
> 5 pagine fà ho detto che non rispondevo più e adesso lo faccio perchè ha ragione Marì sta diventando pesante....


La reale intenzione l'ho scritta.
Se poi si vuol leggere qualcosa di diverso o non si è in grado (comprendo la noia) di seguire le argomentazioni, non si è comunque autorizzati a attribuirmi intenzioni diverse da quelle dichiarate e ribadite.
Anche perché non le ho mai mandate a dire a nessuno e non ho certo bisogno di nascondermi o ammantarmi di altro per dire al conte cosa penso della sua mentalità e dei suoi post.
Poi capirai che thread obliqui sono i miei... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La reale intenzione l'ho scritta.
> Se poi si vuol leggere qualcosa di diverso *o non si è in grado (comprendo la noia) di seguire le argomentazioni*, non si è comunque autorizzati a attribuirmi intenzioni diverse da quelle dichiarate e ribadite.
> Anche perché non le ho mai mandate a dire a nessuno e non ho certo bisogno di nascondermi o ammantarmi di altro per dire al conte cosa penso della sua mentalità e dei suoi post.
> Poi capirai che thread obliqui sono i miei... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non ho saltato un solo passaggio per cui tranquilla sono in grado, sono in grado....e ti assicuro che le reali intenzioni sono lampanti!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".
> 
> Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?
> 
> ...


"Forma di vita" da dove arriva? Ho capito a chi ti riferisci ma non lo avevo mai sentito chiamare così e mi chiedevo quale fosse l'origine di questo soprannome


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho saltato un solo passaggio per cui tranquilla sono in grado, sono in grado....e ti assicuro che le reali intenzioni sono lampanti!!!!


 Forse anche le tue...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse anche le tue...


Dimmele perchè le mie erano quelle di dialogare con te e con gli altri se ti ho data un'altra impressione, prego sono tutta orecchie..


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte che per quanto tu possa avere ragione, allargare un discorso dal contesto principale potrebbe solo arricchirlo come discussione e come contraddittorio, almeno a mio avviso, e non sfrangiarlo in rivoli di commenti spesso di altra attinenza, ma nella tua ragione aggiungo che in tutto quello che ho letto in risposta ho visto concetti di maniera, reazioni scontate ma anche vaghe... per certi versi sono più feroci gli uomini nelle loro valutazioni pur sapendo che saranno attaccati.
> Mi spiego meglio, noi donne siamo sempre pronte a coalizzarci per una causa comune: no agli stupri, no alla violenza, no alla prevaricazione, no allo sfruttamento in e fuori casa, no all'asservimento di qualunque genere domestico, lavorativo etc...
> Ma.... appena i problemi toccano la sfera personale, ne facciamo un "caso personale" e pretendiamo comprensione, franchigia e tolleranza.
> Chi non é contro gli stupri? Chi non contro la violenza? Perché spesso la si accetta e non ci si difende con i mezzi e gli strumenti che la società offre?
> ...


Questo è sacrosanto.... quante di voi, se fossi stata la III piazza del vostro letto, mi avreste prima attaccata ma poi accolta a braccia aperte come avete fatto qui dopo avermi conosciuta? ma soprattutto: a quante di voi sarebbe venuto anche solo in mente di voler sentire la - mia - III campana? io, ad esempio, ai miei tempi l'ho fatto...ho cercato le altre del mio I uomo....e poi ho voluto aver contatti con la donna (l'ultima...ma non sapevo della lunga fila) che stava diventando l'ultima amante del mio amante, con cui lui tradiva me e la moglie, volendo mollare me...forse...manco lo sapeva...
Non parlo di solidarietà femminile, che ovviamnete nei riguardi di quelle come me non può esserci..parlo solo e semplicemente di voler OGGETTIVAMENTE stare a sentire cercando di accantonare i preconcetti nel tentativo di avere un quadro completo....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo bastassero e avanzassero le righe da leggere, per non preoccuparsi di leggere tra.


Senti cosa leggo tra le tue persichina:
Care forumiste,
Non andate al raduno con il conte, perchè conte è una brutta persona. Fate come me, non andateci.
Tutto questo per dirvi, care forumiste, che io Persa, ho la paura fottuta di trovarmi difronte un uomo come il conte. Non avrò mai le palle per affrontarlo, perchè io Persa, mi sento una dea, qui nel mondo virtuale, in un forum, dove insegno a tutte voi come si deve pensare e vivere per essere felici. Fuori nel mondo reale, devo metterci anche la donna, con tutte le sue fragilità e insicurezze. Quindi vi prego non andate al raduno con il Conte. Dai ragazze, questo è il nostro mondo, il forum, qui siamo tutte fighe e belle. Non voglio che usciate da questo recinto. Potreste anche trovare dell'altro che io Persa, non conosco e capisco.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo se è una lagna e non ne puoi più avresti potuto fare a meno di leggere e intervenire come mi dici di fare a me.
> Non ho mai letto che tu abbia detto al conte di lasciar perdere me. Comunque non me lo ricordo. Mi domando quando e come tu possa averglielo detto visto lo stile con cui è entrato nel forum.
> *Alex ti ha scritto schifezze, ma tu fingi di non averne dette.* *Dopo 1mese e 23giorni, non sono una santa. *Io ho ignorato la rissa tra due, *Gia' gia*', *mentre lui mi augurava la morte*,* la tua coscienza era fare compere o a guardare qualche filmetto di tuo gradimento, ma fammi il piacere VA'!* come sempre tutti consigliano.
> Non rispondo agli attacchi pesonali perché, ripeto, non mi toccano sul piano personale. Figurati cosa mi frega della solidarietà che il conte ha espresso con mio marito, non conoscendo lui granché e non essendo per me lui autorevole o delle sue affermazioni sulle mie carenze ormonali o la mancanza di sesso su cui tu hai sghignazzato. Cosa che è da ridere visto che probabilmente *la stessa carenza ormonale avrai tu, salvo terapia sostitutiva.* *Mi dispiace deluderti, io faccio all'amore con mio marito al naturale, senza aiutino, mi/ci viene naturale dal cuore, lo so siamo strani* *... lo facciamo come si e' sempre fatto tra persone che si amano*
> ...


Il resto lo lascio ai posteri, troppi hanno letto per poter dimenticare, RICORDA!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti cosa leggo tra le tue persichina:
> Care forumiste,
> Non andate al raduno con il conte, perchè conte è una brutta persona. Fate come me, non andateci.
> Tutto questo per dirvi, care forumiste, che io Persa, ho la paura fottuta di trovarmi difronte un uomo come il conte. Non avrò mai le palle per affrontarlo, perchè io Persa, mi sento una dea, qui nel mondo virtuale, in un forum, dove insegno a tutte voi come si deve pensare e vivere per essere felici. Fuori nel mondo reale, devo metterci anche la donna, con tutte le sue fragilità e insicurezze. Quindi vi prego non andate al raduno con il Conte. Dai ragazze, questo è il nostro mondo, il forum, qui siamo tutte fighe e belle. Non voglio che usciate da questo recinto. Potreste anche trovare dell'altro che io Persa, non conosco e capisco.


 Mi hai fatto davvero ridere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grazie :up:


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> "forma di vita" da dove arriva? Ho capito a chi ti riferisci ma non lo avevo mai sentito chiamare così e mi chiedevo quale fosse l'origine di questo soprannome



evito di pronunciare il suo nome, chiaro?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anche sulle donne che ridono sugli sberleffi maschili ad altre donne io mi incazzo ma sempre, nonostante la mia indole litigiosa e burbera, sono convinta che sotto sotto e nel reale , al bisogno, queste donne prenderebbero a calci in culo lo sbeffeggiatore e che la facciata della maliziosa che approva incondizionatamente l'uomo anche in ste stronzate sia appunto una facciata per giocare un ruolo virtuale.
> Anche perchè, nel momento reale e vero del bisogno io personalmente non ho mai, mai trovato una donna che mi dicesse: scusa ma ho il mio compagno che vuole trombare o fare sesso. Al massimo rimandano la trombata
> E' un'iperbole ma neanche tanto.


Allora una ragione in più per venire al raduno e confrontarsi di persona no su queste tematiche no?:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti cosa leggo tra le tue persichina:
> Care forumiste,
> Non andate al raduno con il conte, perchè conte è una brutta persona. Fate come me, non andateci.
> Tutto questo per dirvi, care forumiste, che io Persa, ho la paura fottuta di trovarmi difronte un uomo come il conte. Non avrò mai le palle per affrontarlo, perchè io Persa, mi sento una dea, qui nel mondo virtuale, in un forum, dove insegno a tutte voi come si deve pensare e vivere per essere felici. Fuori nel mondo reale, devo metterci anche la donna, con tutte le sue fragilità e insicurezze. Quindi vi prego non andate al raduno con il Conte. Dai ragazze, questo è il nostro mondo, il forum, qui siamo tutte fighe e belle. Non voglio che usciate da questo recinto. Potreste anche trovare dell'altro che io Persa, non conosco e capisco.


 Conte, queste cose che scrivi ti squalificano a mio parere.... un conto è controbattere con uan persona con cui sei spesso in palese disaccordo, un conto è pretendere di sapere cosa questa persona pensa o crede.... mi pare assurdo...suppongo che ognuno possa fare ciò che vuole qui... io ai raduni verrò quando sentirò che il clima si è sul serio disteso... ora di rischiare di trovarmi invischiata in fazioni di destra o di manca non è che me ne freghi granchè, nè di esser tirata per la giacchetta... mica tutti prendono al vita come la prendi tu....nonper questo tu hai ragione e loro torto...quando fai così, mi irriti (bonariamente, ovvio, non è che mi hai fatto nulla!) un pochino: mi sembri il finto tontolino che scrive senza eccedere al sol fin della provocazione.... perchè qui ci starebbe tutto che Persa ti dicesse "ma che sfere ne sai di ciò che penso io?"....
Lascia perdere...magari se il clima diverrà disteso ai raduni sarete (e saremo) sempre di più...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto davvero ridere.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Grazie :up:


Lo so, perchè ho centrato l'obiettivo no?
Ogni volta che io organizzo un raduno tu scleri, e a maggio hai esordito come caifa no? é meglio che Pincy perisca per il bene del "nostro" forum no? Che delle volte Pincy, non trasformi delle brave signore in delle depravatone dissolute eh? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, perchè ho centrato l'obiettivo no?
> Ogni volta che io organizzo un raduno tu scleri, e a maggio hai esordito come caifa no? é meglio che Pincy perisca per il bene del "nostro" forum no? Che delle volte Pincy, non trasformi delle brave signore in delle depravatone dissolute eh? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Depravatone dissolute mi fa venire in mente l'immagine di donne anziane, fisicamente svaccate, con le labbra turgide alla Marini, l'andamento dinoccolato sotto effetto di una sbornia, col rossetto fuori dai margini delle labbra......ah, ho dimenticato le calzette a rete bucate!!!!
Oddio, depravatone no, te prego!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho propugnato nessuna sorellanza.
> Se una donna è stronza, lo è come lo è un uomo se lo è.
> Ho rilevato che certe posizioni sono contro tutte, anche quelle che apparentemente se ne avvantaggiano. E questo sia che il vantaggio sia far carriera, sia semplicemente avere complimenti e lusinghe nel reale o nel virtuale.
> Secondo me.
> ...


ma appunto persa qui si dibatte che non tu hai le chiavi interpretative per stabilire chi è stronzo e chi non lo è: siccome temi troppo che un uomo come me, che a te appare una merda, appaia che so alla Matraini un uomo eccezionale, e la matraini non posso dire che sia na troia, data la sua statura d'intervento, ti trovi in seri guai. 
Tu non capirai mai certe cose. Impossibile. 
Lascia che almeno chi ne vuol godere, ne goda. No?


----------



## geisha (24 Agosto 2010)

*scusate*

qualcuno mi passa un moment............


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa e' inutile che ci giriamo intorno con discorsi sulla societa'/situazione civile in cui versa la "donna".
> 
> Parliamoci chiaramente: A te sta bene come si comporta "forma di vita" e come si e' comportato con me, giusto? ... a me sta bene come si comporta Pinceton nei tuoi riguardi anzi, tu hai iniziato per prima a tallonarlo/provocarlo, a Pinceton gli dissi pure da non dare importanza alle tue provocazioni ... quindi ti diro di piu' ... dopo tutto il polverone che hai sollevato su di lui (con la complicita' del maresciallo  in passto) te le meriti le prese in giro ... io a "forma di vita" non l'ho mai cercato, e' lui che si e' intromesso in una discussione tra ME e TE, OK? Ti e' chiaro?
> 
> ...


Marì c'è il raduno capisci? E sta prendendo una bella piega, e se va meglio di quello di maggio, lavorerò moltissimo per arrivare ad uno fantastico a Roma. Commetto qualche reato? Mi dispiace cazzo che l'Italia sia così lunga no? Persa voleva che facessi un raduno a casa mia e cazzo l'ho fatto eravamo in 5 forumisti, chiedi ad Ari. Ari ha dormito a casa di una mia carissima amica. CHE PROBLEMI CI SONO?...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> qualcuno mi passa un moment............


il moment non basta....ho preso un aulin a metà pomeriggio e sta già finendo l'effetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì c'è il raduno capisci? E sta prendendo una bella piega, e se va meglio di quello di maggio, lavorerò moltissimo per arrivare ad uno fantastico a Roma. Commetto qualche reato? Mi dispiace cazzo che l'Italia sia così lunga no? Persa voleva che facessi un raduno a casa mia e cazzo l'ho fatto eravamo in 5 forumisti, chiedi ad Ari. Ari ha dormito a casa di una mia carissima amica. *CHE PROBLEMI CI SONO?*...



Per me nessuno, siete adulti e vaccinati.


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai mi aspettavo una sollevazione generale circa il concetto che non importa la liceità dei complimenti più o meno pesanti ma  conta la delimitazione della visione che ha molto universo maschile delle donne...


 chiaro! in un rigurgito di realismo, parlerei addirittura di  "molto universo" (indistintamente dal genere) che ha una visione molto limitata delle donne..


Bruja ha detto:


> Chiaro che poi ci possiamo raccontare che  non é così ma non ti é mai capitano di valutare globalmente una questione ed avere un giudizio standard , mentre nell'applicazione pratica fare eccezione?


hum...no, non mi pare -- onestamente no. :singleeye:


Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei si comprendesse che i dubbi che ho sollevato non sono accusativi ma solo di rilevanza, mi spiego, non é che tutte le donne abbiano atteggiamenti di suddittanza al giudizio maschile  (sia estetico che esiustenziale,) ma é evidente che se si vuole sostnenere la bandiera dell'emancipazione, questa passa da percorsi che non sempre sono quelli scelti primariamenteda molte donne che dovrebbero essere da tempo sganciate da tutele opinionistiche maschili.
> _Se poi vogliamo allargare la visuale, io sostengo che ci si può innamorare di chiunque stante che l'amore sia un sentimento spontaneo, ma per quale arcano motivo una donna che si assoggetta al ruolo di amante non mette in conto che la sua realizzazione sentimentale per quanto  piacevole sia monca? O peggio che si indispettisca e si alteri se l'uomo della provviddenza n_on la sceglie in modo primario per me é un vero rebus intellettivo?


 Mah qui credo si apra un'antologia di casistiche disparate...(l'amante illuso/a da chi giura di lasciare il/la partner precedente - l'amante che - 1 su 1000 - diventa finalmente compagno/a alla luce del sole.... - l'amante che non si fa illusioni, felice di vivere una "storia monca" :blank; ma sicuramente non ha senso l'atteggiamento che descrivi quando le carte sono tutte in tavola (l'amante non viene illuso mai e sa bene quali saranno gli "orizzonti" e i limiti della relazione).




Bruja ha detto:


> Forse vedo la realtà a senso unico ma é difficile pretendere rispetto se non si creano i presupposti per averlo?
> _Non si tratta di non salvarne una ma di chiedersi cosa sia rimasto di quella liberazione ideale e di quel "women pride" che aveva come idea portante il ruolo che la donna doveva assumere nella società e che a mio avviso é ancora "manipolato" dagli uomini _grazie al problema dei rapporti sesso-passional-sentimentale a cui le donne spesso pospongono troppo!
> E come sempre é solo la mia opinione... forse sono presuntuosamente certa che le donne possano dare e fare molto di più per sé stesse.
> Bruja


Infatti, è la verità e mi ci incavolo anch'io tutt'oggi.
Per assurdo, trovo che su  certi versanti siamo ancora più sole che in passato, che dobbiamo contare davvero solo sulle nostre forze e dobbiamo scordarci ogni forma di aiuto esterno (che prima - invece - ci veniva garantito)...
ritagliarsi un ruolo nella società attuale, ancora "manipolata" dagli uomini,non è così facile ... pure per le più convinte .


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Conte, queste cose che scrivi ti squalificano a mio parere.... un conto è controbattere con uan persona con cui sei spesso in palese disaccordo, un conto è pretendere di sapere cosa questa persona pensa o crede.... mi pare assurdo...suppongo che ognuno possa fare ciò che vuole qui... io ai raduni verrò quando sentirò che il clima si è sul serio disteso... ora di rischiare di trovarmi invischiata in fazioni di destra o di manca non è che me ne freghi granchè, nè di esser tirata per la giacchetta... mica tutti prendono al vita come la prendi tu....nonper questo tu hai ragione e loro torto...quando fai così, mi irriti (bonariamente, ovvio, non è che mi hai fatto nulla!) un pochino: mi sembri il finto tontolino che scrive senza eccedere al sol fin della provocazione.... perchè qui ci starebbe tutto che Persa ti dicesse "ma che sfere ne sai di ciò che penso io?"....
> Lascia perdere...magari se il clima diverrà disteso ai raduni sarete (e saremo) sempre di più...


Ma guarda eh che solo Persa ce l'ha con i raduni, non io ho creato le fazioni, non esiste nessuna fazione, anche perchè in natura sono un individualista sfegatato eh?
Appunto sono un fintotonto...appunto...
Se non ci fosse stato il raduno, Persa non avrebbe mai aperto questo 3d, o non l'avrebbe mai impostato come un palese atto denigratorio contro la mia persona, citando perfino cosa io ho scritto su mia moglie. Preciso che io non mi sento un maschilista perchè ho aiutato mia moglie a esaudire i suoi sogni, per me è stato solo una maniera di mostrare amore con gesti concreti. Non sono il tipo che ti manda mazzi di fiori stratosferici e poi ti manda il conto della fioreria a te, tanto per capirci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> chiaro! in un rigurgito di realismo, parlerei addirittura di "molto universo" (indistintamente dal genere) che ha una visione molto limitata delle donne..
> 
> hum...no, non mi pare -- onestamente no. :singleeye:
> Mah qui credo si apra un'antologia di casistiche disparate...(l'amante illuso/a da chi giura di lasciare il/la partner precedente - l'amante che - 1 su 1000 - diventa finalmente compagno/a alla luce del sole.... - l'amante che non si fa illusioni, felice di vivere una "storia monca" :blank; ma sicuramente non ha senso l'atteggiamento che descrivi quando le carte sono tutte in tavola (l'amante non viene illuso mai e sa bene quali saranno gli "orizzonti" e i limiti della relazione).
> ...


 Su il rapporto amanti non mi sento di entrare qui perché mi pare che sia meritevole probabilmente di un thread a parte (magari senza deviazioni).Invece mi pare di poter aggiungere che la difficoltà nasce anche nel dover competere comunque, anche quando non vi è un atteggiamento apertamente sessista ai vertici o l'utilizzo di strade collaterali, in un mondo strutturato secondo un  sentire maschile in tanti ambiti.
Se in tanti posti di lavoro viene richiesto un orario di lavoro non conciliabile con la vita di famiglia (se non pagando prezzi altissimi. Ricordo una madre che aveva scelto il turno di notte in fabbrica per potersi occupare dei figli e metterli a letto prima del lavoro, con comprensibile sacrificio di sonno) questo avviene non solo perché vi è una sviluppo che richiede questo, ma anche perché proprio le esigenze familiari non vengono neppure considerate e, se sollevate, vengono respinte spietatamente, ma con stupore.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per me nessuno, siete adulti e vaccinati.


Nessuno come io c'entro l'obiettivo lei cambia subito discorso, come da copione.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno come io c'entro l'obiettivo lei cambia subito discorso, come da copione.





Un classico!​


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno come io c'entro l'obiettivo lei cambia subito discorso, come da copione.


Se ti può consolare non lo fa solo con te. Con me è tutto il pomeriggio che ha lo stesso atteggiamento


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare non lo fa solo con te. Con me è tutto il pomeriggio che ha lo stesso atteggiamento



E secondo te  perche' io do del cazzone a Pinceton  ?


.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E secondo te  perche' io do del cazzone a Pinceton  ?
> 
> 
> .


Perchè mi vuoi bene no?


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora una ragione in più per venire al raduno e confrontarsi di persona no su queste tematiche no?:up:


allora ,sarò chiara per evitare fraintendimenti:up:
1)non me ne frega una fava di conoscere te, messalina, la matraini , tua moglie , marì (l'hai invitata vero?)farfalla, alce, mk . Scrivete cose che non condivido praticamente mai e non sento (oh, non posso mica forzarmi no??) nessuna empatia , simpatia o feeeling coi concetti che esprimete. Tu , probabilmente , sei cosi fiducioso e pieno di te che sei convinto d'affascinare (non in senso sessuale eh?) anche persone con le quali non hai feeling, a me invece la cosa non interessa. Ma sai perchè? perchè io sonbo come mi leggi, se tu sei esattamente come ti leggo e siamo entrambi quindi noi stessi la cosa non può essere diversa.
2) Sei un narcisista insostenibile ed essendolo un po' anch'io ci sarebbe da prendersi a cazzotti:mexican:
3) Alla prima cazzata che ti sento dire ti rovescerei il piatto in testa.
Capisci che non vale la pena no?

anche perchè se si trattasse di un ristorante come il rigolo di milano (ci ho cenato spesso)  dove pare siate stati, capisci che coi prezzi che hanno non ne varrebbe la pena:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora ,sarò chiara per evitare fraintendimenti:up:
> 1)non me ne frega una fava di conoscere te, messalina, la matraini , tua moglie , marì (l'hai invitata vero?)farfalla, alce, mk . Scrivete cose che non condivido praticamente mai e non sento (oh, non posso mica forzarmi no??) nessuna empatia , simpatia o feeeling coi concetti che esprimete. Tu , probabilmente , sei cosi fiducioso e pieno di te che sei convinto d'affascinare (non in senso sessuale eh?) anche persone con le quali non hai feeling, a me invece la cosa non interessa.
> 2) Sei un narcisista insostenibile ed essendolo un po' anch'io ci sarebbe da prendersi a cazzotti:mexican:
> 3) Alla prima cazzata che ti sento dire ti rovescerei il piatto in testa.
> ...


Ascolta il raduno è il per i forumisti, non è una festa ad invito è aperto a tutti, e non è che io giudichi male chi non partecipa eh?
Nè cerco appoggi per l'iniziativa, mi dispiace che a certe persone dispiaccia che tra forumisti ci si conosce dal vivo, e vergognati per i giudizi che gratuitamente mi dai, senza conoscermi: pregiudizi.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta il raduno è il per i forumisti, non è una festa ad invito è aperto a tutti, e non è che io giudichi male chi non partecipa eh?
> Nè cerco appoggi per l'iniziativa, mi dispiace che a certe persone dispiaccia che tra forumisti ci si conosce dal vivo, e vergognati per i giudizi che gratuitamente mi dai, senza conoscermi: pregiudizi.


mi dispiace che tu non comprenda mai quello che scrivo.
Io non sono contro i raduni e conosco determinate persone di questo forum personalmente ma se non scatta il feeling non sento l'esigenza di conoscerle.Ho conosciuto cos' tante persone incontrare in chat che non puoi credere. Conosciute virtualmente decine di decine, personalmente meno. Solo quelle che destavano interesse, curiosità e felling.
Mi pare strano che ti stupisca.
Gratuitamente io giudico quello che scrivi, altro non posso sapere.
Mi pare lo faccia abbondantemente anche tu, com'è normale che sia.


----------



## Mari' (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè mi vuoi bene no?



Diciamo che sono benevola nei tuoi confronti ... odio le ingiustizie


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi dispiace che tu non comprenda mai quello che scrivo.
> Io non sono contro i raduni e conosco determinate persone di questo forum personalmente ma se non scatta il feeling non sento l'esigenza di conoscerle.
> Mi pare strano che ti stupisca.
> Gratuitamente io giudico quello che scrivi, altro non posso sapere.
> Mi pare lo faccia abbondantemente anche tu, com'è normale che sia.


Ma io non faccio giudizi non richiesti sulla tua persona.
Tu ne hai sempre per tutte le persone qui dentro. Un vizio.
Basterebbe solo vedere come tratti Alce, per esempio.
Invece io sono di più larghe vedute, il raduno per me è qualcosa di ampia veduta, non penso che tra persone che scrivono qui, possano esserci cagate da asilo mariuccia del tipo, ah se viene il tale io non partecipo. 
Come ho scritto io amerei trovare al raduno anche gli acerrimi "nemici".


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non faccio giudizi non richiesti sulla tua persona.
> Tu ne hai sempre per tutte le persone qui dentro. Un vizio.
> Basterebbe solo vedere come tratti Alce, per esempio.
> Invece io sono di più larghe vedute, il raduno per me è qualcosa di ampia veduta, non penso che tra persone che scrivono qui, possano esserci cagate da asilo mariuccia del tipo, ah se viene il tale io non partecipo.
> Come ho scritto io amerei trovare al raduno anche gli acerrimi "nemici".


eh di vizietti ne abbiamo tutti.:mexican:
Come mai devi sempre tirare in ballo altre persone?
si si, tu sei di larghe vedute, lo so.
Ma io non è che non venga perchè non partecipa qualcuno. Casomai il contrario:mrgreen:
Ah grazie per il punto in negativo che mi hai appioppato per rifiuto di venire:carneval:

ah dimenticavo: non mi giudichi??? hai stabilito senza sapere niente che :
a) non ho una casa comprata me
b) non ho un uomo:up:
c) mi trombo qualcuno che non reggi di questo forum:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eh di vizietti ne abbiamo tutti.:mexican:
> Come mai devi sempre tirare in ballo altre persone?
> si si, tu sei di larghe vedute, lo so.
> Ma io non è che non venga perchè non partecipa qualcuno. Casomai il contrario:mrgreen:
> ...


SEI UNA BUGIARDA.
Ora pubblica il commento al voto.
Ti ho scritto che è perchè mi hai dato del narciso.
Non sono affatto così. 
Dare del narciso è l'ultima moda per insultare l'universo maschile.

Tanto per renderti l'idea, sono un uomo a cui le donne regalano i pettini, mai fatto una lampada, sono trasandatissimo nel vestire, mi rado la barba una volta al mese...ecc..ecc..ecc..
NON SOPPORTO le falsità sulla mia persona.
Narciso lo dici a tuo fratello.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> allora ,sarò chiara per evitare fraintendimenti:up:
> 1)non me ne frega una fava di conoscere te, messalina, la matraini , tua moglie , marì (l'hai invitata vero?)farfalla, alce, mk . Scrivete cose che non condivido praticamente mai e non sento (oh, non posso mica forzarmi no??) nessuna empatia , simpatia o feeeling coi concetti che esprimete.
> 
> Scusa se mi intrometto. Mi hai inserito nell'elenco delle persone che non sei interessata a conoscere. Ci mancherebbe liberissima delle tue decisioni.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eh di vizietti ne abbiamo tutti.:mexican:
> Come mai devi sempre tirare in ballo altre persone?
> si si, tu sei di larghe vedute, lo so.
> Ma io non è che non venga perchè non partecipa qualcuno. Casomai il contrario:mrgreen:
> ...


Ci sei con la testa: dove io ho scritto queste cose.
Non so dove abiti, non so se hai una casa, non so se hai un uomo, E SOPRATTUTTO mai mi sono permesso di affermare che tu trombi o non trombi con qualche forumista. Sono cose che a me non interessano va bene? NON ACCUSARE AD MINCHIAM. Anche tu come Persa getti discredito sulla mia persona usando il fatto che gli altri leggono. 
Pensa di più prima di scrivere, sei troppo compulsiva e impulsiva.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SEI UNA BUGIARDA.
> Ora pubblica il commento al voto.
> Ti ho scritto che è perchè mi hai dato del narciso.
> Non sono affatto così.
> ...


non ho ahimè fratelli
sei il solito, ho scritto che lo sono anch'io, non fare anche tu la duse de noiartri eh?

sulla seconda parte, sappi che non mi stupisci affatto:up:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sei con la testa: dove io ho scritto queste cose.
> Non so dove abiti, non so se hai una casa, non so se hai un uomo, E SOPRATTUTTO mai mi sono permesso di affermare che tu trombi o non trombi con qualche forumista. Sono cose che a me non interessano va bene? NON ACCUSARE AD MINCHIAM. Anche tu come Persa getti discredito sulla mia persona usando il fatto che gli altri leggono.
> Pensa di più prima di scrivere, sei troppo compulsiva e impulsiva.


mi devo andare a cercare i post dove mi hai scritto: arida (assieme ad altre) che sono state lasciate e sono incazzate? ergo non hanno un uomo?
su conte, io e te almeno siam sempre stati onesti sugli scazzi!
O il fatto che tu abbia sempre detto assieme ad oscuro che siccome ero "amichetta" di fedifrago tanto bastava per insinuare dubbi maliziosi?Se non fosse mi scuso e mi inginocchio sui ceci.
Va' che nel caso ti credo va'


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abigail ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora ,sarò chiara per evitare fraintendimenti:up:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi devo andare a cercare i post dove mi hai scritto: arida (assieme ad altre) che sono state lasciate e sono incazzate? ergo non hanno un uomo?
> su conte, io e te almeno siam sempre stati onesti sugli scazzi!
> O il fatto che tu abbia sempre detto assieme ad oscuro che siccome ero "amichetta" di fedifrago tanto bastava per insinuare dubbi maliziosi?Se non fosse mi scuso e mi inginocchio sui ceci.
> Va' che nel caso ti credo va'


Cercali. E parliamone.
Tu non sei MAI stata onesta e trasparente con me. MAI.
Non ho dubbi maliziosi.
Con Oscuro capirai ho solo in comune il fatto che Fedifrago ci ha pestato i coleotteri. 
Non voglio scuse.
VOGLIO CHE MI LASCI IN PACE.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cercali. E parliamone.
> Tu non sei MAI stata onesta e trasparente con me. MAI.
> Non ho dubbi maliziosi.
> Con Oscuro capirai ho solo in comune il fatto che Fedifrago ci ha pestato i coleotteri.
> ...


ok
sono disonesta
sono malamente
sono maliziosa
sono bugiarda
sono quella che NON TI LASCIA IN PACE

in fondo sarà perchè mi sono innamorata di te e non capisco più niente, mi confondi, non so se venire o no al raduno, prima m'inviti poi mi tratti male e mi dicvi di lasciarti in pace.
basta, tu mi fai girare tu mi fai girare come fossi una bambolaaaa:carneval::carneval::carneval:
domani mattina forse c'ho tempo e te li cerco ma tu manco davanti all'evidenza ammetti.
manigoldo che non sei altro:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su il rapporto amanti non mi sento di entrare qui perché mi pare che sia meritevole probabilmente di un thread a parte (magari senza deviazioni).Invece mi pare di poter aggiungere che la difficoltà nasce anche nel dover competere comunque, *anche quando non vi è un atteggiamento apertamente sessista ai vertici o l'utilizzo di strade collaterali, in un mondo strutturato secondo un  sentire maschile in tanti ambiti.
> Se in tanti posti di lavoro viene richiesto un orario di lavoro non conciliabile con la vita di famiglia (se non pagando prezzi altissimi. *Ricordo una madre che aveva scelto il turno di notte in fabbrica per potersi occupare dei figli e metterli a letto prima del lavoro, con comprensibile sacrificio di sonno) questo avviene non solo perché vi è una sviluppo che richiede questo, ma anche perché proprio le esigenze familiari non vengono neppure considerate e, se sollevate, vengono respinte spietatamente, ma con stupore.


Verissimo. Una donna è penalizzata, in Italia e non solo, a meno che non faccia voto solenne di non crearsi una famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto. Mi hai inserito nell'elenco delle persone che non sei interessata a conoscere. Ci mancherebbe liberissima delle tue decisioni.
> Io non ho mai partecipato al raduno di un forum, in realtà questo è il secondo forum al quale sono iscritta e sono molto presente in questi giorni perchè sono molto libera più avanti lo sarò raramente.
> Mi sono fatta un'idea un pochino diversa della tua di questo raduno. Per esempio a me piacerebbe incontrare te e anche Persa con la quale oggi ho avuto un bel po' da discutere. Credo che ti persona sia molto più facile capirsi. Mi aspetto che nessuno si metta a parlare dei tread che sono stati scritti, mi piacerebbe conoscere le persone al di fuori, appunto, del forum. Scoprire se abbiamo passioni che condividiamo magari sparare qualche scemata e via.
> Per inciso non penso di partecipare a questo raduno ma farò il possibile per esserci al prossimo. Nessuno mi ha invitata in realtà mi è sembrato normale visto che c'era la proposta a tutti gli utenti dire si ci sono no non ci sono. Poi magari a nessuno gliene frega di conoscermi ma qualcuno conoscendomi potremme scoprirmi meglio o anche peggio di come si immaginava.


Perché?
Perché vorresti incontrarmi?
Io ho tante colleghe che non avrei difficoltà a incontrare fuori dal lavoro perché abitiamo in zona.
Con la maggioranza parlo in ambito lavorativo e di argomenti lavorativi.
Con alcune mi trovo in sintonia e mi trovo anche fuori.
Con quelle con cui non ho accordo non vedo perché dovrei cercare di conoscerle meglio.
Mica ci piacciono tutti o possiamo piacere a tutti.
La maggior parte delle volte che c'è stata una pizzata generale non sono andata. Qualche volta sì, quando vi era come scopo festeggiare una collega con cui mi sentivo vicina e non è stato spiacevole, ma nulla a che fare con le riunioni tra amiche o amici.
Perché mai dovrei incontrare persone che non mi piacciono (nota che significa quello che ho scritto, non che mi dispiacciono) per incontrale le quali dovrei fare a meno di vederne altre che mi piacciono magari moltissimo o amo?
Ogni cosa ne esclude un'altra, non trovi?
Tu rinunceresti a una giornata con i tuoi figli per vedere se per caso, chissà di persona magari mi trovi più simpatica? Ma perché?

Però la riunione del forum NON E' l'argomento di questo thread e chi si piace ed è comodo e preferisce andare a una riunione che far altro lo farà e a me non importa nulla.
E non mi importa poi leggere che tizia o caia è simpatica/o, affascinante o ha un bel fisico o è elegante o colta/o o intelligente ecc. Ma proprio nulla.
Magari rispondimi nel thread che ha quell'argomento, se ti va.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Verissimo. Una donna è penalizzata, in Italia e non solo, a meno che non faccia voto solenne di non crearsi una famiglia.


feci un colloquio appena sposata e mi chiesero se avevo intenzione di avere figli. Risposi di no, per il momento no ma che erano fatti miei (testuali parole).
Mi assumettero.
Non è proprio tutto nero eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> feci un colloquio appena sposata e mi chiesero se avevo intenzione di avere figli. Risposi di no, per il momento no ma che erano fatti miei (testuali parole).
> Mi assumettero.
> Non è proprio tutto nero eh?


 Adesso è peggiorato.
Gli orari di lavoro imposti sono sconvolgenti.


----------



## aristocat (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> feci un colloquio appena sposata e mi chiesero se avevo intenzione di avere figli. Risposi di no, per il momento no ma che erano fatti miei (testuali parole).
> Mi assumettero.
> Non è proprio tutto nero eh?


Sì. Ci sono felici eccezioni ma il sistema in generale non va incontro alla persone (uomini e donne). Le pari opportunità non sono garantite ancora :blank:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/08/23/news/fli-pdl_polemica_al_femminile-6457188/
IL CASO
*Fli-Pdl, scoppia la polemica al femminile
"Berlusconi non ama le donne forti"*

*Fanno discutere le dichiarazioni di Barbara Contini: "Non ci sono personalità femminili con idee". La replica delle deputate azzurre. Lorenzin: "Attacco misogino". Saltamartini: "Non conosce neanche tutte le parlamentari". Santanchè: "I tacchi a spillo logorano chi non ce l'ha"*






 La senatrice Barbara Contini 

*ROMA - *Non c'è pace tra il Pdl e gli amici nemici di  "Futuro e Libertà". Dopo il grande gelo tra Berlusconi e Fini adesso è la volta di una polemica tutta rosa. Protagoniste le donne dei due gruppi parlamentari che, sulle orme dei loro leader, danno segnali di mal sopportazione. A innescare la polemica le dichiarazioni di Barbara Contini, ex governatrice della provincia irachena di Dhi Qar, dove si trova la città di Nassirya. Eletta senatrice nel 2008 come capolista del Pdl in Campania è stata una dei dieci senatori che a Palazzo Madama hanno dato vita al gruppo di Fli. Intervistata da Kaus Davi, oggi, non è stata di certo tenera con le ex colleghe di partito.

*Nel Pdl donne senza idee.* Nel Pdl, ha detto, non vedo donne che possano confrontarsi con il Presidente Berlusconi in modo franco e dialettico, in modo diretto. Nel Pdl non amano le donne forti, in gamba, le donne con idee. Ne hanno paura. E questo è colpa di uomini piccoli''. Un attacco che non salva nessuno. "Spazi per donne autonome comunque in quel partito ne vedo zero. Quanto a quelle che fanno carriere su tacchi a spillo e armate di minigonne - conclude - dico: mi dispiace per la gente, per gli elettori, per chi avrebbe voluto rappresentanti competenti e all'altezza''.

*La replica. *Le risposte non si fanno attendere. "Trovo ingiuste le parole della collega Barbara Contini nei confronti delle deputate e delle senatrici del Pdl. Ella, come altre, è alla sua prima legislatura, mentre molte di noi hanno già una anzianità". E' la replica della deputata del Pdl Jole Santelli. "Mi spiace che a trionfare debba essere - conclude Santelli - il classico lungo comune della bellezza che apre le porte. Il lavoro, la costanza e la pazienza fanno altrettanto ma costano fatica". 

*Attacco misogino.* Ancora più dura la deputata Beatrice Lorenzin. "Sorprende che proprio da una donna eletta nel Pdl", attacca la Lorenzin, "come tutte quante noi, provenga un attacco che denota una misoginia di fondo". "Feriscono particolarmente le affermazioni di un esponente donna del mio stesso partito che mostra una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti delle decine di migliaia di iscritte al Pdl e delle tante elette in ogni ordine e grado che ogni giorno, con sacrifici, portano avanti battaglie importanti a favore delle donne e della società, ridotte malevolmente da Contini a una caricatura di femmina sui tacchi a spillo".

Amareggiata e arrabbiata. Così la deputata Barbara Saltamartini, responsabile delle donne del Pdl, commenta le parole di Barbara Contini. "Ho sempre avuto grande stima e rispetto per la senatrice Barbara Contini", dice la deputata del Pdl, "ma le sue dichiarazioni di oggi mi deludono profondamente. Sono amareggiata e anche arrabbiata nel leggere tali affermazioni anche perché pronunciate da un esponente politico che neanche conosce tutte le parlamentari del Pdl". 

"I tacchi a spillo logorano chi non ce l'ha...". Daniela Santanchè sceglie l'ironia per replicare alle le critiche della senatrice Contini.  "Alla Contini consiglio quindi - dice quindi il sottosegretario al Programma di governo - un bel paio di tacchi a spillo dato che per portarli ci vuole equilibrio e anche coraggio".

"Si tratta di una considerazione talmente ingiusta e sganciata dalla realtà che non meriterebbe alcun commento. Purtroppo questo teatrino delle donne che attaccano le altre donne in politica con argomenti pretestuosi e strumentali sta diventando una fastidiosa consuetudine''. E' la risposta del ministro della Gioventu', Giorgia Meloni.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

posso? siete troppo negative e pessimiste.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché vorresti incontrarmi?
> Io ho tante colleghe che non avrei difficoltà a incontrare fuori dal lavoro perché abitiamo in zona.
> Con la maggioranza parlo in ambito lavorativo e di argomenti lavorativi.
> ...


L'ho fatto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Più che la polemica in sè (che può pure essere strumentale vista la situazione di tensione oppure solo segno di qualche sassolino nella scarpa) mi ha colpito come al porre una questione reale (che certo avrebbe potuto porre ben prima) le risposte seguano uno stile di negazione del problema e di ribaltamento delle accuse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho fatto


 Hai incontrato me? 
Chiedevo perché vorresti incontrare ME.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai incontrato me?
> Chiedevo perché vorresti incontrare ME.


No scusa intendevo dire che ti ho risposto dell'altro tread


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti cosa leggo tra le tue persichina:
> Care forumiste,
> Non andate al raduno con il conte, perchè conte è una brutta persona. Fate come me, non andateci.
> Tutto questo per dirvi, care forumiste, che io Persa, ho la paura fottuta di trovarmi difronte un uomo come il conte. Non avrò mai le palle per affrontarlo, perchè io Persa, mi sento una dea, qui nel mondo virtuale, in un forum, dove insegno a tutte voi come si deve pensare e vivere per essere felici. Fuori nel mondo reale, devo metterci anche la donna, con tutte le sue fragilità e insicurezze. Quindi vi prego non andate al raduno con il Conte. Dai ragazze, questo è il nostro mondo, il forum, qui siamo tutte fighe e belle. Non voglio che usciate da questo recinto. Potreste anche trovare dell'altro che io Persa, non conosco e capisco.


Volgare.
Vedi si puo' dire tutto, muovere qualunque critica, ma va fatto con stile.
Non hai stile.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, perchè ho centrato l'obiettivo no?
> Ogni volta che io organizzo un raduno tu scleri, e a maggio hai esordito come caifa no? é meglio che Pincy perisca per il bene del "nostro" forum no? Che delle volte *Pincy, non trasformi delle brave signore in delle depravatone dissolute eh?* :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma cosa trasformeai! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì. Ci sono felici eccezioni ma il sistema in generale non va incontro alla persone (uomini e donne). Le pari opportunità non sono garantite ancora :blank:.


 Ma, e qui vado di nuovo dal politico generale al personale, questo sistema è solo contro le donne che non si omologano o è contro anche a quelle che si adeguano e credono di trarne vantaggi?
Non traggono forse vantaggi di tipo economico e di compiacimento o devono sacrificare i veri sentimenti che sono l'espressione del vero sè femminile?
Ma, ancora, questo sistema che mette l'uomo di potere nelle condizioni di scegliere tra le disponibili non è dannoso per gli altri uomini che, volenti o nolenti, compiacerlo non possono?
Non è un caso che in questi anni abbiamo visto scheretri di qua e di là in cui uomini che avevano potere usavano le donne (o loro usavano gli uomini per denaro e potere confermando e il sistema) e uomini piegati al potere in cerca di denaro e misero potere usare donne come merce di scambio?

Il maschilismo è immiserente per tutti.

Chiaro poi che più ci si sente vittime, impotenti, frustrati, più si cerchi qualcuno da denigrare, frustrare, emarginare per recuperare uno spazio se non si è in grado di tirarsi fuori dal sistema.
Nel lavoro a volte è difficile.
Ma non dovremmo provarci almeno nelle relazioni?


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

bho, sarò cogliona ma io tutta questa individualità e questa competizione femminile non la sento. ho la fortuna di avere poche amiche, ma buone, e di trovarmi in generale molto bene con le donne.
sono cresciuta in una famiglia di sole donne, e ho una simpatia per le donne burbere ma sincere, più che per quelle che puntano sull'aspetto, anche se capisco anche loro, e non le condanno, più spesso mi fanno sorridere.
il discorso di colpevolizzare gli altri pur essendo più tolleranti coi nostri problemi lo condivido, credo sia umano. Ma so che una marea di donne non se la contano e io ne conosco tante. Forse cercano di edulcorarsela ma non se la contano.
l'altra sera ho visto amore criminale e due storie di donne che personalmente all'inizio avrei preso a calcioni nel culo, perchè subivano delle violenze fisiche e verbali intollerabili.
una volta quando sentivo queste storie dicevo solo che erano delle cretine, ora mi rendo conto che sono persone che hanno dei problemi, come le anoressiche, innamorate di un carnefice o di un uomo che non le merita. Se una donna punta tutto sulla seduzione penso solo che non abbia altre armi. Di rimando se una donna bruttina punta sulla simpatia e sull'arguzia penso la stessa cosa. Sono reazioni a una realtà. E già reagire non è una brutta cosa


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bho, sarò cogliona ma io tutta questa individualità e questa competizione femminile non la sento. ho la fortuna di avere poche amiche, ma buone, e di trovarmi in generale molto bene con le donne.
> sono cresciuta in una famiglia di sole donne, e ho una simpatia per le donne burbere ma sincere, più che per quelle che puntano sull'aspetto, anche se capisco anche loro, e non le condanno, più spesso mi fanno sorridere.
> il discorso di colpevolizzare gli altri pur essendo più tolleranti coi nostri problemi lo condivido, credo sia umano. Ma so che una marea di donne non se la contano e io ne conosco tante. Forse cercano di edulcorarsela ma non se la contano.
> l'altra sera ho visto amore criminale e due storie di donne che personalmente all'inizio avrei preso a calcioni nel culo, perchè subivano delle violenze fisiche e verbali intollerabili.
> una volta quando sentivo queste storie dicevo solo che erano delle cretine, ora mi rendo conto che sono persone che hanno dei problemi, come le anoressiche, innamorate di un carnefice o di un uomo che non le merita. Se una donna punta tutto sulla seduzione penso solo che non abbia altre armi. Di rimando se una donna bruttina punta sulla simpatia e sull'arguzia penso la stessa cosa. Sono reazioni a una realtà. E già reagire non è una brutta cosa



Brugole', forse non conosci "bene" l'Invidia  ch'e' una brutta bestia, contagia sia la donna che l'uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Dipende molto dall'ambiente che si frequenta e ...dalle donne, ovvio.
Nel mio ambiente gli uomini sono pochissimi e non hanno potere (per ora) essendo tutto regolamentato e non mai avuto questo problema sul piano lavorativo.
La competizione che c'è è sul piano del lavoro e delle idee e non entrano in gioco rivalità di quel tipo.
Ma ho sentito racconti di altri posti di lavoro nei quali la competitività dal piano lavorativo si espande al piano personale o perché c'è chi è più ugule delle altre o perché vorrebbe esserlo.

Poi forse tutte dopo un litigio per altre cose con una donna abbiamo concluso "...e poi è pure brutta!"
Cosa che non credo accada agli uomini, se non nei confronti delle donne.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bho, sarò cogliona ma io tutta questa individualità e questa competizione femminile non la sento. ho la fortuna di avere poche amiche, ma buone, e di trovarmi in generale molto bene con le donne.
> sono cresciuta in una famiglia di sole donne, e ho una simpatia per le donne burbere ma sincere, più che per quelle che puntano sull'aspetto, anche se capisco anche loro, e non le condanno, più spesso mi fanno sorridere.
> il discorso di colpevolizzare gli altri pur essendo più tolleranti coi nostri problemi lo condivido, credo sia umano. Ma so che una marea di donne non se la contano e io ne conosco tante. Forse cercano di edulcorarsela ma non se la contano.
> l'altra sera ho visto amore criminale e due storie di donne che personalmente all'inizio avrei preso a calcioni nel culo, perchè subivano delle violenze fisiche e verbali intollerabili.
> una volta quando sentivo queste storie dicevo solo che erano delle cretine, ora mi rendo conto che sono persone che hanno dei problemi, come le anoressiche, innamorate di un carnefice o di un uomo che non le merita. Se una donna punta tutto sulla seduzione penso solo che non abbia altre armi. Di rimando se una donna bruttina punta sulla simpatia e sull'arguzia penso la stessa cosa. Sono reazioni a una realtà. E già reagire non è una brutta cosa


ci pensavo ieri,anche a me non pare ma forse è anche questione di culo, d'incontri, e come sempre di cultura in famiglia.
L'aria che respiri ti da' l'imprinting per tutta la vita e una famiglia prevalentemente di donne ha il suo bel peso. Questo non è che porti a considerare meno gli uomini ma hai molta meno necessità di atteggiarti o doverne in qualche modo soddisfarne le aspettative. Che è un bene ma anche una mancanza di confronto con un modo di pensare completamente diverso (quello maschile) che ti segna sicuramente nei rapporti con gli uomini in generale e  nei rapporti sentimentali.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole', forse non conosci "bene" l'Invidia  ch'e' una brutta bestia, contagia sia la donna che l'uomo.


 invidia di cosa, marì?
perché non prendiamo questo thread a modello e la finiamo con questa specie di guerra fredda che non ha motivo di essere?
sia tu che persa siete due donne intelligenti e di carattere(pesantiiii:singleeye , importanti per questo luogo.
voi nonostante siete concordi su parecchi principi (i più importanti, fra l'altro).
puta a caso un paio di uomini fanno discutere a pro e contro....ma lasciamoli al loro destino no?:mrgreen:
chiedo poi scusa di questo intervallo all'interno di una questione interessante che , per me, è diventata atroppo ingarbugliata.


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> invidia di cosa, marì?
> perché non prendiamo questo thread a modello e la finiamo con questa specie di guerra fredda che non ha motivo di essere?
> sia tu che persa siete due donne intelligenti e di carattere(pesantiiii:singleeye , importanti per questo luogo.
> voi nonostante siete concordi su parecchi principi (i più importanti, fra l'altro).
> ...


Invidia nel lavoro, la professione, nei rapporti sociali, nelle mete raggiunte, il successo ... vuoi dirmi che non c'e' Invidia in questi modelli?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Invidia nel lavoro, la professione, nei rapporti sociali, nelle mete raggiunte, il successo ... vuoi dirmi che non c'e' Invidia in questi modelli?


 scusami ; ho frainteso.
non so... può essere ,ma in generale.non solo tra donne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Io lavoro in un'azienda molto grande. nel mio reparto siamo tutte donne. E devo dire che l'atmosfera è parecchio pesante.
L'invidia è veramente a livelli altissimi, se resti due minuti in più nell'ufficio del capo (donna anche lei) chissà cosa stai facendo.
Negli anni passati, sempre nella stessa azienda, ho lavorato con capi uomini e devo dire che il clima che si respira è decisamente migliore.
Sicuramente è un'azienda maschilista, nel senso che i posti migliori sono occupati da uomini. Le donne che sono riuscite a salire di livello molto spesso l'hanno fatto giocandosi la carta della seduzione.
Qualcuno ringraziando Dio ce l'ha fatta grazie alle sue capacità. Certo che a pari capacità non c'è gioco vince l'uomo.
Aggiungerei anche perchè una mia riflessione che forse va un pochino O.T. E' vero che molte donne vorrebbero riuscire a fare carriera non privandosi però di nulla. Mi spiego meglio. Da noi spessissimo sono richiesti straordinari, a volte l'urgenza (caso più raro) può richieder la presenza il sabato. Bè qui le donne (la stragrande maggioranza) fa un passo indietro. L'uomo no. 
Ci lamentiamo che quando facciamo un colloquio l'azienda ci domandi se abbiamo intenzione di avere figli. Bè è vero che non sono cavoli loro, è anche vero, e questo lo vivo quotidianamente, che una buona parte della donne fà il test di gravidanza e si mette in maternità anticipata. Le aziende cercano anche di tutelarsi. 
Nel nostro ufficio le ultime 5 ragazze che sono rimaste incinta non hanno lavorato più di 3 mesi dalla data del test. Un po'alta la percentuale di maternità a rischio, almeno a mio parere.
Io ho due figli, e adoro il mio lavoro. Quando mi è richiesto di far straordinari ci sono, quando devo venire il sabato ci sono. PErchè appunto so che se voglio arrivare e non voglio scendere a compromessi purtroppo devo dare tanto quanto da un uomo.
E' vero forse a volte ho sacrificato il mio tempo con loro, non li ho mai lasciati a tate, ho dei nonni disponibili e io marito esce molto presto al mattino ma nel tardo pomeriggio è a casa.
Sui compromessi di tipo sessuale per quello che vedo io, non è l'uomo che chiede, spesso è la donna che si offre e poi chiede in cambio. Sbagliato? Sicuramente, ma quando ne parlo con chi la applica mi sembra di capire che per loro (le donne)è una cosa talmente irrilevante che il gioco vale assolutamente la posta in gioco


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusami ; ho frainteso.
> non so... può essere ,ma in generale.non solo tra donne


Ma io l'ho specificato: 
	
	



```
ch'e' una brutta bestia, contagia sia la donna che l'uomo.
```


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusami ; ho frainteso.
> non so... può essere ,ma in generale.non solo tra donne


Assolutamente molto più per le donne che per gli uomini. Gli uomini ci ridono molto più su, si spalleggiano anche quando non si sopportano. noi donne affiliamo le unghie e ti assicuro che a molte di noi da meno fastidio vedere crescere un uomo rispetto a una collega che si è fatta il c...o per farcela. Sempre per la mia esperienza


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho specificato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 doppia razione di scuse(e una brioche , la butto lì)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Faccio un altro esempio scemo.
Guardate nei reality (che io non seguo molto ma il poco mi basta).
Gli uomini anche se non si sopportano tra loro, fanno subito branco e si schierano contro le donne. Le donne si ammazzano tra di loro, non riescono a superare antipatia e simpatia, e alla fine soccombono...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un'azienda molto grande. nel mio reparto siamo tutte donne. E devo dire che l'atmosfera è parecchio pesante.
> L'invidia è veramente a livelli altissimi, se resti due minuti in più nell'ufficio del capo (donna anche lei) chissà cosa stai facendo.
> Negli anni passati, sempre nella stessa azienda, ho lavorato con capi uomini e devo dire che il clima che si respira è decisamente migliore.
> Sicuramente è un'azienda maschilista, nel senso che i posti migliori sono occupati da uomini. Le donne che sono riuscite a salire di livello molto spesso l'hanno fatto giocandosi la carta della seduzione.
> ...


 Queste sono conferme che tutto è strutturato per l'uomo, che le esigenze familiari non sono considerate perché dei bambini ci sarà sempre qualcuno che se ne occuperà e se non c'è e non si potrà dare quella disponibilità ...ci sarà qualcun altro disponibile prevalentemente uomo o donna con un aiuto.
E' umano questo?
Quello che non è femminile e "infantile" (nel senso di attenzione all'infanzia) non è umano.


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio un altro esempio scemo.
> Guardate nei reality (che io non seguo molto ma il poco mi basta).
> Gli uomini anche se non si sopportano tra loro, fanno subito branco e si schierano contro le donne. Le donne si ammazzano tra di loro, non riescono a superare antipatia e simpatia, e alla fine soccombono...


Io ho sempre sostenuto che tra le donne c'e' poca sorellanza, mentre invece tra gli uomini c'e' complicita' e fraternita'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio un altro esempio scemo.
> Guardate nei reality (che io non seguo molto ma il poco mi basta).
> Gli uomini anche se non si sopportano tra loro, fanno subito branco e si schierano contro le donne. Le donne si ammazzano tra di loro, non riescono a superare antipatia e simpatia, e alla fine soccombono...


 A parte che tutto è chiaramente pilotato.
Ma chi fa il casting fa delle scelte oculate...


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho sempre sostenuto che tra le donne c'e' poca sorellanza, mentre invece tra gli uomini c'e' complicita' e fraternita'.


 vabé . ma se intanto la finissimo ogni volta con quesa storia; che se poi chiedo < ma tu per le altre donne provi invidia e gelosia?
mi si risponde no..sempre le altre sono?
eppure ho assistito a tante storie dove le donne si sono coese , aiutate e capite a trecentosessanta gradi.cosa che non so se poi gli uomini, nelle loro alleanze non siano un po' più superficiali.


un tot di virgole da mettere qua e là


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lavoro in un'azienda molto grande. nel mio reparto siamo tutte donne. E devo dire che l'atmosfera è parecchio pesante.
> L'invidia è veramente a livelli altissimi, se resti due minuti in più nell'ufficio del capo (donna anche lei) chissà cosa stai facendo.
> Negli anni passati, sempre nella stessa azienda, ho lavorato con capi uomini e devo dire che il clima che si respira è decisamente migliore.
> Sicuramente è un'azienda maschilista, nel senso che i posti migliori sono occupati da uomini. Le donne che sono riuscite a salire di livello molto spesso l'hanno fatto giocandosi la carta della seduzione.
> ...


Bhè, l'uomo anche se ha figli può permettersi di fare straordinari se ha a casa la moglie che se ne occupa.
Una donna con figli, se non ha nessuno e ha orari da rispettare di asilo, scuola e altro che fa? Per quanto riguarda l'invidia fra donne sul lavoro io non ne vedo così tanta come dici.
Ho lavorato in una splendida agenzia di pubblicità mista ma con più donne che uomini e mi trovavo benissimo. Forse  il settore creativo pubblicitario è diverso e meno competitivo  ma è stata una delle esperienze professionali più gradevoli e divertenti della mia vita. Entrai come segretaria e dopo neanche un anno passai a fare l'account , ricordo che una manager supervisor appoggiò molto la mia candidatura ma riuscii a fare "carriera" (odio questo termine) anche  grazie alle colleghe e le donne con cui lavoravo tutti i giorni e con le quali avevo un ottimo rapporto. Ora lavoro solo con uomini (a parte una donna) e devo dire che mi trovo meglio per certe cose ma per altre molto meno. penso che sul lavoro gli uomini siano molto più semplici e meno complicati delle donne. Questo a volte è un bene a volte è un gran limite.
Comunque  a me della carriera frega un cacchio e mi rendo conto della fortuna grandissima che ho a lavorare in un posto piccolo dove ognuno fa il suo senza nessun bisogno di competizione o altro perchè ognuno ha il suo ruolo e non deve difenderlo ma impegnarsi solo a svolgerlo al meglio. Però leggo e so che in termini di pari capacità l'uomo è strapagato rispetto alla donna e questa è una schifezza vera.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé . ma se intanto la finissimo ogni volta con quesa storia; che se poi chiedo < ma tu per le altre donne provi invidia e gelosia?
> mi si risponde no..sempre le altre sono?
> eppure ho assistito a tante storie dove le donne si sono coese , aiutate e capite a trecentosessanta gradi.cosa che non so se poi gli uomini, nelle loro alleanze non siano un po' più superficiali.
> 
> ...


:up::up:

che gli uomini fanno branco e le donne sono invidiose lo trovo un luogo comune tremendo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste sono conferme che tutto è strutturato per l'uomo, che le esigenze familiari non sono considerate perché dei bambini ci sarà sempre qualcuno che se ne occuperà e se non c'è e non si potrà dare quella disponibilità ...ci sarà qualcun altro disponibile prevalentemente uomo o donna con un aiuto.
> E' umano questo?
> Quello che non è femminile e "infantile" (nel senso di attenzione all'infanzia) non è umano.


No non è umano.
L'unica lancia che posso portare a favore della mia azienda. Lavorando per un azienda legata alla televisione l'imprevvisto c'è di continuo e non guarda orario, giorno della settimana, ecc.
Quindi chi c'è c'è.
Nell'ambito generale sono d'accordo con te. Ma non si può avere tutte, lavoro, mamme a tempo pieno, purtroppo e tristemente ma è così


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> che gli uomini fanno branco e le donne sono invidiose lo trovo un luogo comune tremendo


 Però che gli uomini fanno branco è vero, fanno un po' meno squadra.

E qui c'è proprio il modo di essere più flessibile e adattabile e versatile delle donne.

C'era chi osservava che in catena di montaggio gli uomini diventano alienati, le donne automatizzano il lavoro e intanto pensano ad altro e riescono anche a confortarsi a vicenda.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A parte che tutto è chiaramente pilotato.
> Ma chi fa il casting fa delle scelte oculate...


Sul pilotato sono d'accordo. Ma secondo me è al realtà. Gli uomini superano il fattore simpatia per fare gruppo. Noi restiamo rigide e combattiamo da sole con l'unico possibile risultato: essere battute


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è umano.
> L'unica lancia che posso portare a favore della mia azienda. Lavorando per un azienda legata alla televisione l'imprevvisto c'è di continuo e non guarda orario, giorno della settimana, ecc.
> Quindi chi c'è c'è.
> Nell'ambito generale sono d'accordo con te. Ma non si può avere tutte, lavoro, mamme a tempo pieno, purtroppo e tristemente ma è così


comunque che ci siano donne che se ne approfittano e usano la maternità come ricatto o perdurino il periodo ben oltre il necessario  è pieno.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> che gli uomini fanno branco e le donne sono invidiose lo trovo un luogo comune tremendo


Assolutamente si. Ma per la mia piccola e insignificante esperienza è così. Ho visto molta più cattiveria nelle donne che negli uomini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è umano.
> L'unica lancia che posso portare a favore della mia azienda. Lavorando per un azienda legata alla televisione l'imprevvisto c'è di continuo e non guarda orario, giorno della settimana, ecc.
> Quindi chi c'è c'è.
> Nell'ambito generale sono d'accordo con te. Ma non si può avere tutte, lavoro, mamme a tempo pieno, purtroppo e tristemente ma è così


 Si potrebbe.
Ma lo sforzo in quel senso non viene mai fatto perché non rientra neppure tra i parametri da considerare.

Hai mai visto ER? Hanno l'asilo interno che consente di lavorare anche con i turni ospedalieri.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma per la mia piccola e insignificante esperienza è così. Ho visto molta più cattiveria nelle donne che negli uomini...


 
sei stata sfortunata.
io ho conosciuto donne con le quali mi sono sentita così in empatia, così in sorellanza che non puoi credere.
le donne, se dimenticano quell'atteggiamento di difesa che le fa apparire scostanti e antipatiche all'inizio sono fenomenali.
mi son fatta le più belle risate con le donne.
e le ho scoperte autoironiche e intelligenti.
non tutte ovviamente, ma posso dire con certezza che una buona maggioranza


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è umano.
> L'unica lancia che posso portare a favore della mia azienda. Lavorando per un azienda legata alla televisione l'imprevvisto c'è di continuo e non guarda orario, giorno della settimana, ecc.
> Quindi chi c'è c'è.
> Nell'ambito generale sono d'accordo con te.* Ma non si può avere tutte, lavoro, mamme a tempo pieno, purtroppo e tristemente ma è così*



Il fatto è che è vero anche per un uomo.
Un uomo generalmente potrà dedicare più tempo al lavoro perchè ha la moglie disponibile a casa. In tal modo però anche lui perde qualcosa. Un rapporto con i figli più intenso, complicità con la moglie.
Anche un uomo non può avere tutto. Ma a lui in genere -in genere non smepre!- frega di meno.

Il problema è che la donna cerca di fare tutto da sola o alla fine si rende conto che deve rinunciare a qualcosa...


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma per la mia piccola e insignificante esperienza è così. Ho visto molta più cattiveria nelle donne che negli uomini...


Sinceramente mi dispiace molto. E' una visione che leggo in molte di voi e che non riconosco affatto nella mia realtà quotidiana e che mi lascia stupitissima e molto amareggiata.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però che gli uomini fanno branco è vero, fanno un po' meno squadra.
> 
> E qui c'è proprio il modo di essere più flessibile e adattabile e versatile delle donne.
> 
> C'era chi osservava che in catena di montaggio gli uomini diventano alienati, le donne automatizzano il lavoro e intanto pensano ad altro e riescono anche a confortarsi a vicenda.


 non c'è gioco.gli uomini faranno squadra...ma le donne mentre lavorano, chiaccherano di politica, attualità e gossip, la lista della spesa, il programma per il bucato della settimana, mettono in ordine le borsette, ordinano la pizza per la sera, telefonano al medico per il mal di pancia del figlio, appuntamento col veterinario per il cane e pensano alla ricetta della torta per il compleanno del padre


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bhè, l'uomo anche se ha figli può permettersi di fare straordinari se ha a casa la moglie che se ne occupa.
> Una donna con figli, se non ha nessuno e ha orari da rispettare di asilo, scuola e altro che fa? Per quanto riguarda l'invidia fra donne sul lavoro io non ne vedo così tanta come dici.
> Ho lavorato in una splendida agenzia di pubblicità mista ma con più donne che uomini e mi trovavo benissimo. Forse il settore creativo pubblicitario è diverso e meno competitivo ma è stata una delle esperienze professionali più gradevoli e divertenti della mia vita. Entrai come segretaria e dopo neanche un anno passai a fare l'account , ricordo che una manager supervisor appoggiò molto la mia candidatura ma riuscii a fare "carriera" (odio questo termine) anche grazie alle colleghe e le donne con cui lavoravo tutti i giorni e con le quali avevo un ottimo rapporto. Ora lavoro solo con uomini (a parte una donna) e devo dire che mi trovo meglio per certe cose ma per altre molto meno. penso che sul lavoro gli uomini siano molto più semplici e meno complicati delle donne. Questo a volte è un bene a volte è un gran limite.
> Comunque a me della carriera frega un cacchio e mi rendo conto della fortuna grandissima che ho a lavorare in un posto piccolo dove ognuno fa il suo senza nessun bisogno di competizione o altro perchè ognuno ha il suo ruolo e non deve difenderlo ma impegnarsi solo a svolgerlo al meglio. Però leggo e so che in termini di pari capacità l'uomo è strapagato rispetto alla donna e questa è una schifezza vera.


Guarda condivido quasi tutto. Sono contenta che tu abbia avuto una buona esperienza. io quel poco che ho ottenuto l'ho ottenuto grazie al mio capo (riadisco donna) che però a scelto la carriera a discapito della famiglia (scelta sua più o meno condivisibile).
Beata te che hai avuto una bella esperienza. Dove lavoro io vedo arrivare coltelli da tutte le parti, mi si sono formati gli occhi sulla spalle . Non parliamo dell'invidia che si crea quando capiscono che hai un rapporto di amicizia (forse è un termine un po' esagerato) con uomini di "potere" in azienda. Guardo ringrazio Dio di non essere la classica strafiga (anzi ne sono ben lontana) altrimenti le serpi con cui lavoro direbbero che mi sono "passata" mezza azienda..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Il fatto è che è vero anche per un uomo.
> Un uomo generalmente potrà dedicare più tempo al lavoro perchè ha la moglie disponibile a casa. In tal modo però anche lui perde qualcosa. Un rapporto con i figli più intenso, complicità con la moglie.
> Anche un uomo non può avere tutto. Ma a lui in genere -in genere non smepre!- frega di meno.
> 
> Il problema è che la donna cerca di fare tutto da sola o alla fine si rende conto che deve rinunciare a qualcosa...


esatto!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è gioco.gli uomini faranno squadra...*ma le donne mentre lavorano, chiaccherano di politica, attualità e gossip, la lista della spesa, il programma per il bucato della settimana, mettono in ordine le borsette, ordinano la pizza per la sera, telefonano al medico per il mal di pancia del figlio, appuntamento col veterinario per il cane e pensano alla ricetta della torta per il compleanno del padre*




E questo non è un punto a nostro favore se a valutarti è un'azienda prettamente maschile. Perchè non viene letta come mentre lavori....ma invece che lavorare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul pilotato sono d'accordo. Ma secondo me è al realtà. Gli uomini superano il fattore simpatia per fare gruppo. Noi restiamo rigide e combattiamo da sole con l'unico possibile risultato: essere battute


Ma vedi a me non è mai interessato "vincere", né tanto meno "fare gruppo" per "vincere".
Mi sembra la richiesta della Santanché (leggi sopra) di fare squadra tra donne... ma io non vorrei fare squadra con lei manco morta. E non vorrei non perché lei è seduttiva eek, ma perché è portatrice di una seduttività compiacente agli uomini (e che uomini...:unhappy in ogni cosa che dice e fa.
Chiaro che chi partecips al reality è molto diverso da me e in quella cultura si riconosce, ma, appunto riconoscendocisi, vi partecipa con le armi coerenti con quella cultura.
Io non parteciperei mai a un reality, ma neppure mi prenderebbero mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è gioco.gli uomini faranno squadra...ma le donne mentre lavorano, chiaccherano di politica, attualità e gossip, la lista della spesa, il programma per il bucato della settimana, mettono in ordine le borsette, ordinano la pizza per la sera, telefonano al medico per il mal di pancia del figlio, appuntamento col veterinario per il cane e pensano alla ricetta della torta per il compleanno del padre


 :up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E questo non è un punto a nostro favore se a valutarti è un'azienda prettamente maschile. Perchè non viene letta come mentre lavori....ma invece che lavorare...


 ma no, parlavo delle nostre capacità multiaction


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

In generale, credo che una donna sappia amare molto più profondamente di un uomo e sappia essere crudele molto più profondamente di un uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, parlavo delle nostre capacità multiaction


Ah scusa  su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. In ufficio diciamo sempre che un uomo riesce a fare solo una cosa per volta e a volte sbaglia anche


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Allora mi confermate che quando le donne sono all'interno della loro cultura sono solidali, versatili, ironiche, intelligenti e fanno squadra per obiettivi umani. Ovvero magari se ne fregano dell'avanzamento di carriera e gerarchico ed economico, ma lavorano con impegno e non trascurano gli affetti.
Mentre quelle che diventano organiche al sistema maschile entrano in competizione tra loro, usano la seduzione per far carriera e perdono il valore del sentimento e magari pure l'autocritica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In generale, credo che una donna sappia amare molto più profondamente di un uomo e sappia essere crudele molto più profondamente di un uomo.


 = sempre più profonda?


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé . ma se intanto la finissimo ogni volta con quesa storia; che se poi chiedo < ma tu per le altre donne provi invidia e gelosia?
> mi si risponde no..sempre le altre sono?
> eppure ho assistito a tante storie dove le donne si sono coese , aiutate e capite a trecentosessanta gradi.cosa che non so se poi gli uomini, nelle loro alleanze non siano un po' più superficiali.
> 
> ...


Io sono soddisfatta di come sono e di quello che ho: Mi piaccio e mi sceglierei sempre ... non ho alcun motivo di essere invidiosa.

Ti faccio solo un piccolissimo esempio - Quando mi capita/mi e' capitato di raccontare la storia del mio primo matrimonio&separazione e, come e' stato difficile risalire la china con un bambino piccolo e grandi difficolta' con il "vile danaro", avendo dalla mia solo mia Madre e qualche volta mio fratello (i mie soli parenti/famiglia al mondo), le persone (le donne principalmete) mi hanno detto: EH, Beata te che hai una madre! ... forse dovevo essere orfana, sola al mondo, senza nessuno, per ispirare comprensione  (mentre loro avevano mamme papa' sorelle/fratelli, zii, nonne/nonni e compagnia cantando) ... mentre con uomini e' stato diverso, c'e' stato chi mi ha detto: Brava, c'hai le palle, complimenti!

Le mie esperienze con le donne sono in negativo ... mica mi taglio le vene per questo, procedo e guardo avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora mi confermate che quando le donne sono all'interno della loro cultura sono solidali, versatili, ironiche, intelligenti e fanno squadra per obiettivi umani. Ovvero magari se ne fregano dell'avanzamento di carriera e gerarchico ed economico, ma lavorano con impegno e non trascurano gli affetti.
> Mentre quelle che diventano organiche al sistema maschile entrano in competizione tra loro, usano la seduzione per far carriera e perdono il valore del sentimento e magari pure l'autocritica.


In parte si. Io credo che noi donne dovrebbe riuscire a smussare un po' gli angoli. Provo a spiegarmi. non metti sempre e solo la famiglia al primo posto perchè, nel mio esempio personale, allora non hai proprio le carte per andare avanti.Parlo ovviamente nel settore in cui lavoro io. 
Se io dicessi no no no non andrei da nessuna parte. E visto che realizzarmi dal punto di vista lavorativo è una cosa che mi interessa a volte sacrifico una cosa per l'altra. Se invece che farlo solo io qualcun altra mi aiutasse avremmo la possibilità di dimostrare che anche noi donne possiamo farcela pur riuscendo a gestire nel contempo la famiglia.
Io sono competitiva in generale, ma nel senso buono del termine. non farei mai scorrettezze e non userei la seduzione (a parte che ho poche cartucce da sparare) perchè lo trovo un modo di sminuire la mia intelligenza e il mio essere donna


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora mi confermate che quando le donne sono all'interno della loro cultura sono solidali, versatili, ironiche, intelligenti e fanno squadra per obiettivi umani. Ovvero magari se ne fregano dell'avanzamento di carriera e gerarchico ed economico, ma lavorano con impegno e non trascurano gli affetti.
> Mentre quelle che diventano organiche al sistema maschile entrano in competizione tra loro, usano la seduzione per far carriera e perdono il valore del sentimento e magari pure l'autocritica.



Pensi che voler fare carriera faccia parte della cultura maschile?


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono soddisfatta di come sono e di quello che ho: Mi piaccio e mi sceglierei sempre ... non ho alcun motivo di essere invidiosa.
> 
> Ti faccio solo un piccolissimo esempio - Quando mi capita/mi e' capitato di raccontare la storia del mio primo matrimonio&separazione e, come e' stato difficile risalire la china con un bambino piccolo e grandi difficolta' con il "vile danaro", avendo dalla mia solo mia Madre e qualche volta mio fratello (i mie soli parenti/famiglia al mondo), le persone (le donne principalmete) mi hanno detto: EH, Beata te che hai una madre! ... forse dovevo essere orfana, sola al mondo, senza nessuno, per ispirare comprensione (mentre loro avevano mamme papa' sorelle/fratelli, zii, nonne/nonni e compagnia cantando) ... mentre con uomini e' stato diverso, c'e' stato chi mi ha detto: *Brava, c'hai le palle, complimenti!*
> 
> Le mie esperienze con le donne sono in negativo ... mica mi taglio le vene per questo, procedo e guardo avanti.


 è la verità.
avrai incontrato le donne sbagliate ; sicuramente non è così in generale


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In generale, credo che una donna sappia amare molto più profondamente di un uomo e sappia essere crudele molto più profondamente di un uomo.


:up: non ho dubbi su questo.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In generale, credo che una donna sappia amare molto più profondamente di un uomo e sappia essere crudele molto più profondamente di un uomo.


ma più crudele in generale o con un uomo?
crudele in che senso poi?


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> = sempre più profonda?


 magari se esprimi meglio la domanda posso provare a risponderti...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Pensi che voler fare carriera faccia parte della cultura maschile?


Anch'io sono in disaccordo su questo. Io invidio (nel senso buono del termine) le donne che si trovano ad occupare posti importanti.
Penso alla donna che era presidente del comitato olimpico credo delle olimpiadi di Torino. Accidenti avevo seguito una sua intervista ed ero rimasta molto affascinata.
Penso a donne giudici.
Ma anche alle segretarie di uomini importanti. Ne ho conosciuta una, non dico di chi perchè altrimenti apriti cielo, e non riuscivo a capacitarmi della sua preparazione, si ammetto l'ho invidiata e non per il suo capo ma per le possibilità che questo tipo di lavoro ti può dare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> In parte si. Io credo che noi donne dovrebbe riuscire a smussare un po' gli angoli. Provo a spiegarmi. non metti sempre e solo la famiglia al primo posto perchè, nel mio esempio personale, allora non hai proprio le carte per andare avanti.Parlo ovviamente nel settore in cui lavoro io.
> Se io dicessi no no no non andrei da nessuna parte. E visto che realizzarmi dal punto di vista lavorativo è una cosa che mi interessa a volte sacrifico una cosa per l'altra. *Se invece che farlo solo io qualcun altra mi aiutasse avremmo la possibilità di dimostrare che anche noi donne possiamo farcela pur riuscendo a gestire nel contempo la famiglia.*
> Io sono competitiva in generale, ma nel senso buono del termine. non farei mai scorrettezze e non userei la seduzione (a parte che ho poche cartucce da sparare) perchè lo trovo un modo di sminuire la mia intelligenza e il mio essere donna


 Quindi se si fanno i salti mortali in gruppo è meglio?
Scusa.
Voglio dire che così non si modificherà mai la struttura del lavoro che non considera esigenze che sono primarie per la società. La società per sopravvivere si deve riprodurre, ma ha organizzato un sistema di lavoro per cui farlo risulta un peso.

Per far vedere la cosa da un altro punto di vista amplio l'argomento. Quando si parla del scuola si parla di costi e di efficienza.
I costi, come se fossero un peso, sono gli insegnanti (cos'è la scuola senza insegnanti?) e l'efficienza è la produzione di persone adattabili al mondo del lavoro.
Ma ci pensiamo bene...noi vogliamo figli adattabili, formati già piegati?
Certo che vogliamo che trovino lavoro.
Ma l'unico modo di lavorare è quello di cui parlavamo prima?


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma più crudele in generale o con un uomo?
> crudele in che senso poi?


 Più crudele in generale. Cosa vuol dire in che senso... in tutti i sensi. Cosa vuol dire amare? In tutti i sensi.
La donna ha più profondità dell'uomo nel lato emozionale, imho.
Non c'è bisogno di alzare gli occhi al cielo, eh? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> magari se esprimi meglio la domanda posso provare a risponderti...


 Che se prova in modo più profondo un sentimento negativo è naturale che lo provi anche in senso negativo.
Ammesso che sia vero e che funzioni l'uguaglianza.
Ero io che chiedevo a te se intendevi questo.
Perché io non posso entrare nel cuore altrui, ma io amo molto profondamente, ma poi non odio, non sono crudele ...cancello.


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In generale, credo che una donna sappia amare molto più profondamente di un uomo e sappia essere crudele molto più profondamente di un uomo.


 
non sono affatto d'accordo. sono modi diversi di amare, profondi tutti e due.
e sanno essere crudeli anche gli uomini, ma calcolano peggio certi comportamenti nel senso che magari sono crudeli senza rendersene conto, oppure facendo finta di non rendersene conto 
pigiamo?


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più crudele in generale. Cosa vuol dire in che senso... in tutti i sensi. Cosa vuol dire amare? In tutti i sensi.
> La donna ha più profondità dell'uomo nel lato emozionale, imho.
> Non c'è bisogno di alzare gli occhi al cielo, eh? :carneval:


te l'ho chiesto perchè  mi sembrava avessi scritto una stronzata:carneval:
mi spiego, come ho letto la tua frase mi è venuta in mente tutta la crudeltà di tanti uomini nei rapporti con le loro donne, la voglia di supremazia e di gestione della stessa e non capivo in che senso intendessi crudele. E non sono più casi limite eh?? cazzo, è un'epidemia:incazzato:
e sppi che si, ho alzato gli occhi al cielo:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi se si fanno i salti mortali in gruppo è meglio?
> Scusa.
> Voglio dire che così non si modificherà mai la struttura del lavoro che non considera esigenze che sono primarie per la società. La società per sopravvivere si deve riprodurre, ma ha organizzato un sistema di lavoro per cui farlo risulta un peso.
> 
> ...


 
No dai non estremizzare. Se una ha delle buone capacità non deve scendere a compromessi. Certo a parità un uomo vince quasi sempre. Dai un uomo è meno complicato, da meno problemi e visto che le aziende sono gestite da uomini che non sarebbero in grado di gestire (scusa il gioco di parole) la complessità femminile. 1+1
Sulla scuola non apro bocca perchè, scusami sono certa di avere opinioni molto poco condivisibili.
Se si fanno in gruppo non sono più salti mortali, sono saltelli e pesano meno a tutte. Questa è la solidarietà che ci manca. Invece che additare quella che ce la mette tutta proviamo a dare tutte un filino in più, e magari tutte in gruppe gliela facciamo vedere noi a sti uomini!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Pensi che voler fare carriera faccia parte della cultura maschile?


 In certe strutture sì, lo vedo come una cosa maschile.
Naturalmente anche le donne vogliono lavorare bene, avere responsabilità e riconoscimenti, ma non credo che sia nella cultura femminile il gusto della gerarchia, dei capi, sottocapi, capetti ecc...


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Che se prova in modo più profondo un sentimento negativo è naturale che lo provi anche in senso negativo*.
> Ammesso che sia vero e che funzioni l'uguaglianza.
> Ero io che chiedevo a te se intendevi questo.
> Perché io non posso entrare nel cuore altrui, ma io amo molto profondamente, ma poi non odio, non sono crudele ...cancello.


 
non ho capito il senso della frase, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa...

Non parlo mai di casi singoli, quindi chiaramente tu sei tu,  ed il tuo cuore è unico tra miliardi.
Sostengo che *generalmente* gli uomini danno meno peso, perchè sentono meno, alle emozioni. Le provano, ma passano più velocemente... sono come nuvole veloci che ogni tanto offuscano il sole della razionalità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dai non estremizzare. Se una ha delle buone capacità non deve scendere a compromessi. Certo a parità un uomo vince quasi sempre. Dai un uomo è meno complicato, da meno problemi e visto che le aziende sono gestite da uomini che non sarebbero in grado di gestire (scusa il gioco di parole) la complessità femminile. 1+1
> Sulla scuola non apro bocca perchè, scusami sono certa di avere opinioni molto poco condivisibili.
> Se si fanno in gruppo non sono più salti mortali, sono saltelli e pesano meno a tutte. *Questa è la solidarietà che ci manca. Invece che additare quella che ce la mette tutta proviamo a dare tutte un filino in più, e magari tutte in gruppe gliela facciamo vedere noi a sti uomini*!!


 Questo è cultura maschile, per me.
E' una forma di competitività per prevalere non per ottenere risultati reali e condivisi, ma per raggiungere obiettivi estranei che ci consentono di avere vantaggi.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In certe strutture sì, lo vedo come una cosa maschile.
> Naturalmente anche le donne vogliono lavorare bene, avere responsabilità e riconoscimenti, ma non credo che sia nella cultura femminile il gusto della gerarchia, dei capi, sottocapi, capetti ecc...


anche perchè è una cosa limitativa per me. cazzo te ne frega della carriera ?? passiamo già 8 ore del nostro tempo a lavorare....io se potessi farei tutt'altro.Sono altri i campi dove mi piace mettermi alla prova 
MI basta guadagnare quel poco che mi serve e dedicarmi a quel che mi piace.

Donne, se veniste a lavorare da me sappiate che vi smollo il lavoro e non vi faccio nessuna  concorrenza, anzi vi lascio fare tutti gli straordinari che volete e io me ne vo' via prima:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> te l'ho chiesto perchè mi sembrava avessi scritto una stronzata:carneval:
> mi spiego, come ho letto la tua frase mi è venuta in mente tutta la crudeltà di tanti uomini nei rapporti con le loro donne, la voglia di supremazia e di gestione della stessa e non capivo in che senso intendessi crudele. E non sono più casi limite eh?? cazzo, è un'epidemia:incazzato:
> e sppi che si, ho alzato gli occhi al cielo:mexican:


la profondità di una crudeltà è una cosa diversa dalla frequenza della crudeltà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non ho capito il senso della frase, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa...
> 
> Non parlo mai di casi singoli, quindi chiaramente tu sei tu, ed il tuo cuore è unico tra miliardi.
> Sostengo che *generalmente* gli uomini danno meno peso, perchè sentono meno, alle emozioni. Le provano, ma passano più velocemente... *sono come nuvole veloci che ogni tanto offuscano il sole della razionalità*.


 Voleva dire quello che hai detto tu in questo e nel post precedente.

Sai che è bellissimo quello che hai scritto?
In una frase hai sintetizzato cosa sono per gli uomini i sentimenti.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la profondità di una crudeltà è una cosa diversa dalla frequenza della crudeltà.


bhò, io non ho mai incontrato uomini e donne che siano stati veramente crudeli con me quindi non posso dirlo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più crudele in generale. Cosa vuol dire in che senso... in tutti i sensi. Cosa vuol dire amare? In tutti i sensi.
> La donna ha più profondità dell'uomo nel lato emozionale, imho.
> Non c'è bisogno di alzare gli occhi al cielo, eh? :carneval:



... guarda caso, un buon cane da guardia e' sempre femmina   :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono soddisfatta di come sono e di quello che ho: Mi piaccio e mi sceglierei sempre ... non ho alcun motivo di essere invidiosa.
> 
> Ti faccio solo un piccolissimo esempio - Quando mi capita/mi e' capitato di raccontare la storia del mio primo matrimonio&separazione e, come e' stato difficile risalire la china con un bambino piccolo e grandi difficolta' con il "vile danaro", avendo dalla mia solo mia Madre e qualche volta mio fratello (i mie soli parenti/famiglia al mondo), le persone (le donne principalmete) mi hanno detto: *EH, Beata te che hai una madre*! ... forse dovevo essere orfana, sola al mondo, senza nessuno, per ispirare comprensione (mentre loro avevano mamme papa' sorelle/fratelli, zii, nonne/nonni e compagnia cantando) ... mentre con uomini e' stato diverso, c'e' stato chi mi ha detto: Brava, c'hai le palle, complimenti!
> 
> Le mie esperienze con le donne sono in negativo ... mica mi taglio le vene per questo, procedo e guardo avanti.


Guarda che forse volevano dire che in tutto il brutto che ti era toccato avevi la solidarietà e l'amore di tua madre.
Non è forse così scontato e non era così scontato quarantanni fa. C'erano madri che non avrebbero sostenuto una figlia.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In certe strutture sì, lo vedo come una cosa maschile.
> Naturalmente anche le donne vogliono lavorare bene, avere responsabilità e riconoscimenti, ma non credo che sia nella cultura femminile il gusto della gerarchia, dei capi, sottocapi, capetti ecc...


Ma ci sono lavori in cui il riconoscimento delle tue capacità finisce per forza nella guida di un gruppo di persone... non desideri che ti lecchino i piedi, ma se sei convinta di sapere fare bene il tuo lavoro e di poter guidare al meglio un gruppo, se conosci le tue capacità e hai le idee chiare, poter essere alla guida non mi pare più maschile che femminile.

E nei lavori dove l'avanzamento di carriera non ha nulla a che fare con capi e simili? 
Desiderare di dare il meglio di sè e sfruttare appieno tutte le proprie potenzialità. Prefiggersi un obiettivo e faticare per raggiungerlo... 
A me pare anzi molto femminile


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sai che è bellissimo quello che hai scritto?*
> *In una frase hai sintetizzato cosa sono per gli uomini i sentimenti*.


insomma...speriamo proprio di no!!! 
alla faccia del generalizzare...ogni uomo e donna amano in un modo unico, dire che per gli uomini i sentimenti sono nuvole passeggere mi da una tristezza ...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche perchè è una cosa limitativa per me. cazzo te ne frega della carriera ?? passiamo già 8 ore del nostro tempo a lavorare....io se potessi farei tutt'altro.Sono altri i campi dove mi piace mettermi alla prova
> MI basta guadagnare quel poco che mi serve e dedicarmi a quel che mi piace.
> 
> Donne, se veniste a lavorare da me sappiate che vi smollo il lavoro e non vi faccio nessuna  concorrenza, anzi vi lascio fare tutti gli straordinari che volete e io me ne vo' via prima:mrgreen::mrgreen:



Mi sa che dipende dal lavoro che uno fa 
In pochi -maschi e femmine- hanno la fortuna di fare il lavoro che davvero vogliono. In quel caso la carriera ti frega eccome!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche perchè è una cosa limitativa per me. cazzo te ne frega della carriera ?? passiamo già 8 ore del nostro tempo a lavorare....io se potessi farei tutt'altro.Sono altri i campi dove mi piace mettermi alla prova
> MI basta guadagnare quel poco che mi serve e dedicarmi a quel che mi piace.
> 
> Donne, se veniste a lavorare da me sappiate che vi smollo il lavoro e non vi faccio nessuna concorrenza, anzi vi lascio fare tutti gli straordinari che volete e io me ne vo' via prima:mrgreen:


sinceramente io sono un'ambiziosa...certamente non sulle spalle degli altri


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente io sono un'ambiziosa...certamente non sulle spalle degli altri


in che senso?
Io ambisco solo a fare bene il mio lavoro e che mi venga equamente compensato.
ma ripeto, ho la fortuna di non dover competere. Svolgo il mio lavoro senza dover rendere conto a nessuno, se non garantire buoni risultati.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in che senso?
> Io ambisco solo a fare bene il mio lavoro e che mi venga equamente compensato.
> ma ripeto, ho la fortuna di non dover competere. Svolgo il mio lavoro senza dover rendere conto a nessuno, se non garantire buoni risultati.


 nel senso che mi piace progredire, avanzare .faccio un lavoro autonomo e cerco continuamente di migliorarmi,
ma penso che se lavorassi in un'azienda la carriera m'interesserebbe .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma ci sono lavori in cui il riconoscimento delle tue capacità finisce per forza nella guida di un gruppo di persone... non desideri che ti lecchino i piedi, ma se sei convinta di sapere fare bene il tuo lavoro e di poter guidare al meglio un gruppo, se conosci le tue capacità e hai le idee chiare, poter essere alla guida non mi pare più maschile che femminile.
> 
> E nei lavori dove l'avanzamento di carriera non ha nulla a che fare con capi e simili?
> Desiderare di dare il meglio di sè e sfruttare appieno tutte le proprie potenzialità. Prefiggersi un obiettivo e faticare per raggiungerlo...
> A me pare anzi molto femminile


Io parlo sempre di cultura maschile e femminile in senso di cultura maschilista e cultura delle donne.
Non mi riferisco mai a singole donne e singoli uomini perché vi sono donne che hanno assorbito la cultura maschilista (e neppure ne sono consapevoli a volte) ed è l'argomento del thread (non utenti o mattane), e vi sono uomini maschili che non hanno fatto propria la cultura maschilista.
Neppure, per i motivi sopraesposti, contrappongo uomini e donne.
Ci sono uomini meravigliosi e donne stronze.

un conto è avere competenza e acquisire autorevolezza in un lavoro e vederlo riconosciuto anche in un ruolo e lavorare con un gruppo per obiettivi condivisi, un altro conto è la cultura del capo, capetto e sottocapo di stampo militaresco (ti hanno raccontato mai come funzionava il srervizio militare e cos'era in nonnismo?) che alle donne interessa solo per i vantaggi economici o per questo e per il prestigio e l'autorità che danno all'interno di un sistema maschilista, in cui ambiscono a entrare a far parte, in cui gli obiettivi sono imposti.
Ehm ...hai visto "Tutta la vita davanti"?


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Voleva dire quello che hai detto tu in questo e nel post precedente.
> 
> Sai che è bellissimo quello che hai scritto?
> In una frase hai sintetizzato cosa sono per gli uomini i sentimenti.


Ti ringrazio. E' una metafora che mi è venuta al volo, quindi mi fa ancora più piacere ciò che mi dici. 
La vedo parecchio calzante, in effetti. Senza ovviamente generalizzare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> insomma...speriamo proprio di no!!!
> alla faccia del generalizzare...ogni uomo e donna amano in un modo unico, dire che per gli uomini i sentimenti sono nuvole passeggere mi da una tristezza ...


 Lui diceva le emozioni.
Ma mi è sembrato azzeccata l'immagine delle nuvole perché dà l'idea di come gli uomini vivano le emozioni come qualcosa di antirazionale e che diano il privilegio alla razionalità
Bellissima la descrizione. Non bellissimo che gli uomini vivano l'emotività così.
Poi sempre generalizzando, ma non assolutivizzando (esiste?).


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...hai visto "Tutta la vita davanti"?



No. Se capita lo guarderò, non guardo granchè la tv adesso. Se mivuoi raccontare  la trama non ci rimango male


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che mi piace progredire, avanzare .faccio un lavoro autonomo e *cerco continuamente di migliorarmi,*
> ma penso che se lavorassi in un'azienda la carriera m'interesserebbe .


come faccio io cercando strumenti di disegno sempre più tecnologicamente innovativi e materiali nuovi e d'impatto. Della carriera me ne frego però Mi basta che chi ha a che fare con me professionalmente rimanga soddisfatto del servizio che gli offro. 
paradossalmente sono più contenta quando è soddisfatto un cliente che il mio capo.
dev'essere anche a causa del   mio terribile raporto coi soldi, Li considero niente e non m'interessa accumularne più di quanto non mi serva


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> insomma...speriamo proprio di no!!!
> alla faccia del generalizzare...ogni uomo e donna amano in un modo unico, dire che per gli uomini i sentimenti sono nuvole passeggere mi da una tristezza ...


 Non per tutti... ma per molti si. Il cielo maschile è più variabile... alla faccia de "La donna è mobile".
Ovvio poi che ognuno ama (o odia) in modo unico. Lo scrivo continuamente per non essere frainteso, ma a quanto pare è inutile.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> come faccio io cercando strumenti di disegno sempre più tecnologicamente innovativi e materiali nuovi e d'impatto. Della carriera me ne frego però Mi basta che chi ha a che fare con me professionalmente rimanga soddisfatto del servizio che gli offro.
> paradossalmente sono più contenta quando è soddisfatto un cliente che il mio capo.
> dev'essere anche a causa del mio terribile raporto coi soldi, *Li considero niente e non m'interessa accumularne più di quanto non mi serva*


 già il punto è quanto serve.potersi permettere di non curarsene sarebbe un gran lusso.
comunque non è questione di soldi, per me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> No. Se capita lo guarderò, non guardo granchè la tv adesso. Se mivuoi raccontare la trama non ci rimango male


Eh ...è da vedere perché ha una vena di grottesco che esaspera e mitiga la crudeltà di un sistema che deforma le persone e racccontato perde.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tutta_la_vita_davanti


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Lui diceva le emozioni.*
> Ma mi è sembrato azzeccata l'immagine delle nuvole *perché dà l'idea di come gli uomini vivano le emozioni come qualcosa di antirazionale e che diano il privilegio alla razionalità*
> Bellissima la descrizione. Non bellissimo che gli uomini vivano l'emotività così.
> Poi sempre generalizzando, ma non assolutivizzando (esiste?).


 Esatto.


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... guarda caso, un buon cane da guardia e' sempre femmina   :up:


 Davvero? Non lo sapevo... :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non per tutti... ma per molti si. Il cielo maschile è più variabile... alla faccia de *"La donna è mobile"*.
> Ovvio poi che ognuno ama (o odia) in modo unico. Lo scrivo continuamente per non essere frainteso, ma a quanto pare è inutile.


*
E io mi sento un mobiliere.* Diceva Toto' :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> come faccio io cercando strumenti di disegno sempre più tecnologicamente innovativi e materiali nuovi e d'impatto. Della carriera me ne frego però Mi basta che chi ha a che fare con me professionalmente rimanga soddisfatto del servizio che gli offro.
> paradossalmente sono più contenta quando è soddisfatto un cliente che il mio capo.
> dev'essere anche a causa del mio terribile raporto coi soldi, Li considero niente e non m'interessa accumularne più di quanto non mi serva


Guarda che, almeno per me, i soldi contano poco. O Dio senza soldi non si vive. Ma, per arrivare all'eccesso, se mi propongono un livello più alto di quello che occupo non è l'aumento di stipendio che mi rende felice ma essere salita di un gradito.
Ecco io lavoro 8 ore, ma se quando scattano le 18 sto facendo un lavoro che mi appassiona, non lascio cadere la penna e vado avanti.
Per inciso, ho un livello tale per cui non mi pagano gli strordinari


----------



## ranatan (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un conto è avere competenza e acquisire autorevolezza in un lavoro e vederlo riconosciuto anche in un ruolo e lavorare con un gruppo per obiettivi condivisi, un altro conto è la cultura del capo, capetto e sottocapo di stampo militaresco (ti hanno raccontato mai come funzionava il srervizio militare e cos'era in nonnismo?) che alle donne interessa solo per i vantaggi economici o per questo e per il prestigio e l'autorità che danno all'interno di un sistema maschilista, in cui ambiscono a entrare a far parte, in cui gli obiettivi sono imposti.
> Ehm ...hai visto "Tutta la vita davanti"?


Che film angosciante. Bello ma se davvero rispecchia la cultura dei call center c'è davvero da preoccuparsi.
Condivido ciò che hai detto sulla cultura del capo-capetto, leccachiappe, ecc.
Credo che anche per il lavoro sia in parte una questione di fortuna. Riuscire a trovare l'occupazione che ti soddisfi e che permetta di lavorare in team (ma senza sbranarsi) è come vincere alla lotteria.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che mi piace progredire, avanzare .faccio un lavoro autonomo e cerco continuamente di migliorarmi,
> ma penso che se lavorassi in un'azienda la carriera m'interesserebbe .


Ecco io lavoro in una grande azienda la penso assolutamente come te


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> già il punto è quanto serve.potersi permettere di non curarsene sarebbe un gran lusso.
> comunque non è questione di soldi, per me


non ho detto che non me ne curo, ho detto che non gli do l'importanza che vedo in giro tanta gente dargli.
ne servono molto, molto meno di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh ...è da vedere perché ha una vena di grottesco che esaspera e mitiga la crudeltà di un sistema che deforma le persone e racccontato perde.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tutta_la_vita_davanti



Letto.
Devo dire però che quando penso alla carriera immagino tipi di lavoro che facciano sentire meglio di un call center semi-truffatorio e in cui si fa il lavaggio del cervello alle persone 
Immagino che anche questo faccia la differenza.

Insomma, se fossi un chirurgo vorrei essere talmente brava da diventare famosissima e richiesta per i casi più difficili.
Se fossi in politica vorrei essere a capo del mio partito (pensando di poter fare meglio degli altri per l'Italia, non per approfittarne)
Se fossi in una fabbrica di mobili vorrei diventare caporeparto
Se fossi nella nettezza urbana vorrei essere -bo non so, la responsabile dei turni e dell'organizzazione?
Se fossi una pasticcera vorrei vincere il premio come miglior pasticcere dell'anno -del mondo, eh! 

Se fossi in un call center... vorrei cambiare lavoro!


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che, almeno per me, i soldi contano poco. O Dio senza soldi non si vive. Ma, per arrivare all'eccesso, se mi propongono un livello più alto di quello che occupo non è l'aumento di stipendio che mi rende felice ma essere salita di un gradito.
> Ecco io lavoro 8 ore, ma se quando scattano le 18* sto facendo un lavoro che mi appassiona, non lascio cadere la penna e vado avanti.*
> Per inciso, ho un livello tale per cui non mi pagano gli strordinari


idem con patate ma se non ho un cacchio da fare provo ad uscire prima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Che film angosciante. Bello ma se davvero rispecchia la cultura dei call center c'è davvero da preoccuparsi.
> Condivido ciò che hai detto sulla cultura del capo-capetto, leccachiappe, ecc.
> Credo che anche per il lavoro sia in parte una questione di fortuna. Riuscire a trovare l'occupazione che ti soddisfi e che permetta di lavorare in team (ma senza sbranarsi) è come vincere alla lotteria.


Quel sistema non è nuovo e viene usato (certo non con quell'esasperazione, ma ci si va vicino) in tutte le aziende legate alla vendita, almeno per i venditori. Sono previsti incentivi di vario tipo non solo economico, ma anche più simbolici. Ci sono esperti pagati solo per perfezionare quello stile di "gestione delle risorse umane"...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se fossi in un call center... vorrei cambiare lavoro!


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :umile::umile::umile:


piuttosto che lavorare in un call center vado stravolentieri a zappare la terra o a raccogliere pomodori


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

vi condivido ...
ma se lavorassi in un call center vorrei avere la voce più professionale e cercherei di raggiungere più obiettivi possibili:rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel sistema non è nuovo e viene usato (certo non con quell'esasperazione, ma ci si va vicino) in tutte le aziende legate alla vendita, almeno per i venditori. Sono previsti incentivi di vario tipo non solo economico, ma anche più simbolici. Ci sono esperti pagati solo per perfezionare quello stile di "gestione delle risorse umane"...


Un altro bellissimo film era quello con Giorgio Pasotti "volevo solo dormirle addosso" (o qualcosa del genere), dove lui si trovava a dover licenziare parecchio personale dell'azienda.
Dava molto l'idea del clima che si può respirare in certe realtà lavorative.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta la parte centrale..



Non leggo da un po'...quindi nemmeno so chi sia il personaggio...ma appena ho letto..mi è sembrato il solito provocatore dai mille volti e nomi......nemmeno ripeto chi immagino che sia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Un altro bellissimo film era quello con Giorgio Pasotti "volevo solo dormirle addosso" (o qualcosa del genere), dove lui si trovava a dover licenziare parecchio personale dell'azienda.
> Dava molto l'idea del clima che si può respirare in certe realtà lavorative.


 :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non leggo da un po'...quindi nemmeno so chi sia il personaggio...ma appena ho letto..mi è sembrato il solito provocatore dai mille volti e nomi......nemmeno ripeto chi immagino che sia...


 Stesso stile, ma non è. Non credo riuscirebbe a scrivere in modo così...diverso.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non leggo da un po'...quindi nemmeno so chi sia il personaggio...ma appena ho letto..mi è sembrato il solito provocatore dai mille volti e nomi......nemmeno ripeto chi immagino che sia...



ciao dere


come stai ?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato, se non per un brevissimo periodo, che l'idea femminista si sarebbe diffusa a tutte, ma ero certa (e lo sono ancora, ma colloco tutto in un futuro molto lontano) che la gran parte delle donne si sarebbe accorta che ...l'uomo era nudo.
> Invece...
> Invece leggo in continuazione donne che si fanno schiacciare dagli uomini.
> Lo leggo nelle cronache di donne stuprate, uccise, massacrate, ma anche in storie di donne che usano il sesso e si fanno usare nella speranza, illusione per la maggioranza, realtà per una minoranza, di poter ottenere quello che desiderano attraverso il sesso.
> ...


Le donne che accettano di subire questo trattamento sono donne che nella loro infanzia non hanno avuto una presenza maschile costante....un padre assente o non sufficientemente affettuoso crea nella donna il desiderio continuo di colmare quel vuoto...
Una volta adulta la donna tenderà a frequentare uomini che le faranno rivivere quello scenario.....: l'uomo in questione ( scelto dalla donna) è funzionale a quella ripetizione....lei lo ama...lui ci sta ma la maltratta, la fa sentire non degna d'amore...inferiore...lei si sottomette a tutto pur di avere quell'attenzione sempre cercata....

Una donna che reagisce è una donna che ha superato questo blocco...
Se non reagisce non è perchè non capisca...ma perchè non vuole inconsciamente uscirne.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stesso stile, ma non è. Non credo riuscirebbe a scrivere in modo così...diverso.



Mah----guarda caso quando ritorna vivo appaiono anche nuovi personaggi polemici....


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Le donne che accettano di subire questo trattamento sono donne che nella loro infanzia non hanno avuto una presenza maschile costante....un padre assente o non sufficientemente affettuoso crea nella donna il desiderio continuo di colmare quel vuoto...*
> Una volta adulta la donna tenderà a frequentare uomini che le faranno rivivere quello scenario.....: l'uomo in questione ( scelto dalla donna) è funzionale a quella ripetizione....lei lo ama...lui ci sta ma la maltratta, la fa sentire non degna d'amore...inferiore...lei si sottomette a tutto pur di avere quell'attenzione sempre cercata....
> 
> Una donna che reagisce è una donna che ha superato questo blocco...
> Se non reagisce non è perchè non capisca...ma perchè non vuole inconsciamente uscirne.


Avevo letto anche io qualcosa di simile. In un bambino invece pare che un padre totalmente assente possa favorirne la futura omosessualità.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Le donne che accettano di subire questo trattamento sono donne che nella loro infanzia non hanno avuto una presenza maschile costante....un padre assente o non sufficientemente affettuoso crea nella donna il desiderio continuo di colmare quel vuoto...
> Una volta adulta la donna tenderà a frequentare uomini che le faranno rivivere quello scenario.....: l'uomo in questione ( scelto dalla donna) è funzionale a quella ripetizione....lei lo ama...lui ci sta ma la maltratta, la fa sentire non degna d'amore...inferiore...lei si sottomette a tutto pur di avere quell'attenzione sempre cercata....*
> 
> Una donna che reagisce è una donna che ha superato questo blocco...
> Se non reagisce non è perchè non capisca...ma perchè non vuole inconsciamente uscirne.


mi sembra un po' generalizzato. Io non ho avuto presenza maschile fin da piccola e non mi ci riconosco proprio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Le donne che accettano di subire questo trattamento sono donne che nella loro infanzia non hanno avuto una presenza maschile costante....un padre assente o non sufficientemente affettuoso crea nella donna il desiderio continuo di colmare quel vuoto...
> Una volta adulta la donna tenderà a frequentare uomini che le faranno rivivere quello scenario.....: l'uomo in questione ( scelto dalla donna) è funzionale a quella ripetizione....lei lo ama...lui ci sta ma la maltratta, la fa sentire non degna d'amore...inferiore...lei si sottomette a tutto pur di avere quell'attenzione sempre cercata....
> 
> Una donna che reagisce è una donna che ha superato questo blocco...
> Se non reagisce non è perchè non capisca...ma perchè non vuole inconsciamente uscirne.


 E uno rispettoso non funzionerebbe?


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao dere
> 
> 
> come stai ?



Ciao Micia!
Tutto abbastanza bene grazie. Cambio lavoro, cambio casa...un po' mi viene l'ansia e un po' spero che questi cambiamenti comportino altre svolte nella mia vita....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' generalizzato. Io non ho avuto presenza maschile fin da piccola e non mi ci riconosco proprio


 Ma tu l'hai avuta e positiva. Perché quello che hai avuto è stato tanto forte e positivo da permanere dentro di te.


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' generalizzato. Io non ho avuto presenza maschile fin da piccola e non mi ci riconosco proprio


 Abi, sono generalizzazioni. Sempre. Il caso singolo esce da ogni statistica. E direi anche per fortuna. Sennò sarebbe tutto preordinato.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai avuta* e positiva. *Perché quello che hai avuto è stato tanto forte e positivo da permanere dentro di te.


Non direi. Ma non mi va di parlarne


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avevo letto anche io qualcosa di simile. In un bambino invece pare che un padre totalmente assente possa favorirne la futura omosessualità.


se penso a coloro che conosco ( omosex ) i conti tornano di questa tesi.


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' generalizzato. Io non ho avuto presenza maschile fin da piccola e non mi ci riconosco proprio



sei fortunata...o semplicemente hai trovato altri puntidi riferimento.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai avuta e positiva. Perché quello che hai avuto è stato tanto forte e positivo da permanere dentro di te.


e poi deve avere avuto una madre non in gamba, di più


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E uno rispettoso non funzionerebbe?



Con uno rispettoso una come fa a ripetere la propria nevrosi?
Alla fine è sempre la donna che ha in mano la sua vita...


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sei fortunata...o semplicemente hai trovato altri puntidi riferimento.


sicuramente, eppure io invece penso  che quel tipo di atteggiamento di cui parla Persa sia invece legato a donne che da bambine avevano l'esigenza di compiacere e accontentare sempre il padre troppo presente...


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi deve avere avuto una madre non in gamba, di più


e che sorella


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e che sorella


:mrgreen:si, ho imparato che la vita è durissima fin da subito, già in pancia devi lottare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> se penso a coloro che conosco ( omosex ) i conti tornano di questa tesi.


 Come una madre totalmente assente affettivamente con una bambina. Pare che sia alta la possibilità del futuro lesbismo.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ciao Micia!
> Tutto abbastanza bene grazie. Cambio lavoro, cambio casa...un po' mi viene l'ansia e un po' spero che questi cambiamenti comportino altre svolte nella mia vita....


Dere, l'ansia è comprensibile

 i cambiamenti portano spesso tante belle sorprese...e poi fanno tanto bene...tanto...sono occasioni per ripulirsi e ricominciare da zero...è bellissimo..in bocca al lupo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Infatti io ringrazio i miei per la mia perfezione... :carneval:



E' ironicooooooooo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sicuramente, eppure io invece penso  che quel tipo di atteggiamento di cui parla Persa sia invece legato a donne che da bambine avevano l'esigenza di compiacere e accontentare sempre il padre troppo presente...



qualunque sia la motivazione di partenza, il non reagire è un non riuscire a liberarsi da una scena già vista, già vissuta...

dall'altre parte trovano complici uomini che hanno magari subito atti violenti da piccoli...che hanno altrettanto irrisolti conflitti interiori.

insomma partecipano insieme all'auto boicottaggio della propria vita


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Dere, l'ansia è comprensibile
> 
> i cambiamenti portano spesso tante belle sorprese...e poi fanno tanto bene...tanto...sono occasioni per ripulirsi e ricominciare da zero...è bellissimo..in bocca al lupo



Grazie ! Crepi il lupo!


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io ringrazio i miei per la mia perfezione... :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> E' ironicooooooooo!!:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: che li ringrazi è ironico vero??


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come una madre totalmente assente affettivamente con una bambina. Pare che sia alta la possibilità del futuro lesbismo.



eh già...

quanto siamo fragili ...mamma mia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> qualunque sia la motivazione di partenza, il non reagire è un non riuscire a liberarsi da una scena già vista, già vissuta...
> 
> dall'altre parte trovano complici uomini che hanno magari subito atti violenti da piccoli...che hanno altrettanto irrisolti conflitti interiori.
> 
> insomma partecipano insieme all'auto boicottaggio della propria vita


 Io avevo evitato di entrare in questo ambito.
Un po' per non fare la psicologa del giovedì, un po' perché alcuni utenti hanno scritto cose che evidenziano problematiche di questo tipo, ma anche il rifiuto di toccarle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: che li ringrazi è ironico vero??


 Certo! La mia perfezione è tutta opera mia... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

*Allora ...*

OK, visto ch'e' ri-tornata la pace, la  tregua, l'armistizio*,* l'accordo, l'intesa, l'armonia,  l'unione,la concordia, la calma, la  serenita', la tranquillita', la quiete, il  riposo, il silenzio, il relax, il  quieto vivere, la  pacificazione,la  rappacificazione,la  riconciliazione, la conciliazione, l'accomodamento, la  felicita', la  beatitudine FIUUUUUUUU :blabla: sono senza fiato ... andate in pace e :cooldue: pace sia.



Io me ne vado un po di LA' :updue: ciauzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come una madre totalmente assente affettivamente con una bambina. Pare che sia alta la possibilità del futuro lesbismo.


bah, io l'ho avuta ma non sono lesbica .ma a parte questo mi sembrano quelle cose dove bisogna mettere in conto troppe varianti per potere fare una statistica adeguata


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah, io l'ho avuta ma non sono lesbica .ma a parte questo mi sembrano quelle cose dove bisogna mettere in conto troppe varianti per potere fare una statistica adeguata


Lo penso anche io.

Le lesbiche che conosco al contrario hanno avuto un padre di merda... ma non so quanto questo abbia influito


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2010)

fra l'altro stiamo attenti perché implicitamente azzardiamo il fatto che l'omosessualità provenga da disagi affettivi


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah, io l'ho avuta ma non sono lesbica .ma a parte questo mi sembrano quelle cose dove bisogna mettere in conto troppe varianti per potere fare una statistica adeguata


 Non so, credo siano solo teorie psicologiche che provino a spiegare un fenomeno. Chissà poi da quante variabili è influenzato il risultato finale.


----------



## Nobody (25 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra l'altro stiamo attenti perché implicitamente azzardiamo il fatto che l'omosessualità provenga da disagi affettivi


 e vabbè, azzardano gli scenziati, si può azzardare in un discorso... c'è chi dice che è genetica, chi ambientale, chi affettiva... per me l'omosessualità è un fenomeno armonico alla disarmonica asimmetria soggiacente, nascosta in tutta la natura... esattamente come l'eterosessualità. Non faccio nessuna particolare distinzione. 
Come spiegarsi i consumatori abituali di hamburger di Mc Donald's o le lettrici di Harmony... o chi tifa l'Inter? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e vabbè, azzardano gli scenziati, si può azzardare in un discorso... c'è chi dice che è genetica, chi ambientale, chi affettiva... per me l'omosessualità è un fenomeno armonico alla disarmonica asimmetria soggiacente, nascosta in tutta la natura... esattamente come l'eterosessualità. Non faccio nessuna particolare distinzione.
> Come spiegarsi i consumatori abituali di hamburger di Mc Donald's o le lettrici di Harmony... *o chi tifa l'Inter*? :carneval:


 Deriva genetica... :mrgreen:


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io avevo evitato di entrare in questo ambito.
> Un po' per non fare la psicologa del giovedì, un po' perché alcuni utenti hanno scritto cose che evidenziano problematiche di questo tipo, ma anche il rifiuto di toccarle.



oggi è mercoledi  
quindi io mi sono salvata semplicemento facendo la psicologa del mercoledi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oggi è mercoledi
> quindi io mi sono salvata semplicemento facendo la psicologa del mercoledi


 :up:

In comportamenti che ho cercato di far notare (inutilmente :unhappy ci sono molte compenenti e effettivamente credo che ci siano componenti psicologiche molto forti per stare in certi giochi.
Come ci sono in tante che scelgono di essere amanti più per poter competere con un'altra donna che per reale interesse per quello (e quei ..ci sono amanti seriali libere) specifico uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Come spiegarsi i consumatori abituali di hamburger di Mc Donald's o le lettrici di Harmony... o chi tifa l'Inter? :carneval:[/QUOTE]

Ehi non facciamo paragoni io mangio da Mc Donald's leggo a volte gli Harmony ma solo vedere il nero azzurro vicino mi fa venire l'orticaria:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

segnalata. Ti salvi solo per il mac che adoro ma cazzo...490 calorie a panino


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come spiegarsi i consumatori abituali di hamburger di Mc Donald's o le lettrici di Harmony... o chi tifa l'Inter? :carneval:


Ehi non facciamo paragoni *io mangio da Mc Donald's leggo* a volte gli Harmony ma solo vedere il nero azzurro vicino mi fa venire l'orticaria:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:[/QUOTE]

leggi gli harmony??
LAPIDIAMOLA


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> segnalata. Ti salvi solo per il mac che adoro ma cazzo...490 calorie a panino


 
Della prova costume ti ho già detto......:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> Ehi non facciamo paragoni *io mangio da Mc Donald's leggo* a volte gli Harmony ma solo vedere il nero azzurro vicino mi fa venire l'orticaria:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


leggi gli harmony??
LAPIDIAMOLA[/QUOTE]


Giuro lo faccio solo quando ho bisogno del lieto fine e lì è sicuro


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Della prova costume ti ho già detto......:carneval::carneval::carneval:


e c'hai ragione. :carneval:
superata si può ricominciare a sbafare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (25 Agosto 2010)

questa intollerabile usanza di mettere le calorie dietro a un royal de lux è inaccettabile :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e c'hai ragione. :carneval:
> superata si può ricominciare a sbafare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e se non l'hai mai superata motivo in più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> questa intollerabile usanza di mettere le calorie dietro a un royal de lux è inaccettabile :mrgreen:


 
quoto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> e se non l'hai mai superata motivo in più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pagà e mettersi a dieta..c'è semper temp:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> pagà e mettersi a dieta..c'è semper temp:carneval:


 
quoto quoto quoto

sono di parte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende molto dall'ambiente che si frequenta e ...dalle donne, ovvio.
> Nel mio ambiente gli uomini sono pochissimi e non hanno potere (per ora) essendo tutto regolamentato e non mai avuto questo problema sul piano lavorativo.
> La competizione che c'è è sul piano del lavoro e delle idee e non entrano in gioco rivalità di quel tipo.
> *Ma ho sentito racconti di altri posti di lavoro nei quali la competitività dal piano lavorativo si espande al piano personale o perché c'è chi è più ugule delle altre o perché vorrebbe esserlo.*
> ...


Dove lavoravo io tempo fa era anche peggio di cosi'... avevo due colleghe pronte a contare quante volte andavo al cesso per poi riferirlo al capo... tutte manager ma c'era la lotta per il posto di direttrice!
La tana delle tigri al confronto sembrava un giardino d'infanzia:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen:si, ho imparato che la vita è durissima fin da subito, già in pancia devi lottare:carneval:


ma che coglioni, punto in negativo (ovviamente anonimo ) per questo mio post.
Beccaccione /a (tanto siete sempre i soliti) brugola è mia sorella gemella e questa era una battuta.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2010)

*Uhm...esperienza di vita.*

Come già vi dissi, in gioventù ho avuto un amore bellissimo con una romagnola, studentessa di filosofia, diplomata in violoncello, una mente fantastica, iniziata a tutto l'esoterismo medioevale ecc..ecc..ecc...una morettona da sturbo, falcidiata a 23 anni in pochi mesi da un tumore. Ma dato quanto si è scritto vorrei parlarvene. 
La conobbi perchè frequentavo un appartamento di studentesse mie amiche, lei era la nuova coinquilina. L'avevo soprannominata Tatona ( come dire gran bambina). Le mie amiche mi sfottevano dicendo, vero che è carina? Non la trovi carina? E io, pfui...pfui...
Ricordo che passammo una notte a parlare di cultura maschile e femminile, ma nulla di me si mosse. Però quella notte la ferii pesantemente nell'orgoglio dicendole che era una sciattona. 
Per riparare la invitai a cena.
Venne a prendermi al mio appartamento e vi giuro vi posso giurare che rimasi là come un salame, stupefatto. 
Si era vestita in modo molto femminile, e sexy, senza esagerare però, cavolacci amari, ma il suo modo di vestirsi quella sera, tacchi, gonna corta, body scollato, trucco...cavoli...me la fecero apparire in una certa luce. Che non capii più nulla. Pensavo fosse Monica Bellucci, e lei ridendo disse non sei il primo che me lo dice, del resto abbiamo le stesse forme. 

Insomma detta tra noi, " sbavavo come un can"!

Lei non mi giudicò male, ma fece questo discorso:
" Ci sono donne che si vestono in un modo per valorizzare il poco che hanno, o per nascondere i loro difetti. Io invece devo nascondere tutto quello che c'è. Guardati come sei conciato, se io mi metto in un certo modo, mi rendo conto che è difficile per un ragazzo pensare che ho anche un cervello, perchè tu vedi solo quello che la tua natura ti spinge a vedere."

Io dissi solo che non mi ero affatto reso conto di quanto fosse avvenente. 

Ecco lei aborriva la cultura della donna oggetto, perchè se si vestiva in un certo modo, veniva riconosciuta dallo status maschile come un oggetto del desiderio.

Così si vestiva sempre con gran maglioni lunghi e pantaloni larghi, e non si metteva mai il trucco in volto. Neanche agli esami. 

Però io mi chiedo come mai allora agli esami universitari si vedevano certe scene che non vi dico, da parte di altre studentesse. 

E un'altra cosa, che riguardò la nostra intimità.
Non si concesse mai, finchè non fu ultra sicura che io guardassi a lei solo come persona, prima che donna.
Fu una scuola durissima. 
Ricordo ancora la litigata furibonda, quella volta che le dissi di mettersi carina e scoprì che era perchè io volevo fare lo sborone con gli amici.

Portava poi sempre gonne maxi e larghe, ottime per le violoncelliste, non sono mai riuscito farle suonare il violoncello con la minigonna, autoreggenti e tacchi. Diceva, io non sono la tua buffona per i tuoi circhi.

Questo era il nostro pezzo preferito:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5C99JyP2ns


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

*Pince*

bello poter ricordare tutto questo . davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2010)

*Ot al Conservatorio...*

In genere la parte orchestrale viene realizzata dal pianista accompagnatore...questa esecuzione è (IMHO) davvero fantastica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfRlBu87CBk&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bello poter ricordare tutto questo . davvero.


Per esempio, tu non sai cosa io provo quando sento Aristocat parlarmi al telefono...

Ma detta tra noi, se lei avesse optato per usare il suo corpo per ottenere favori e approvazioni, sarebbe andata molto in alto...
E amava moltissimo noi uomini, moltissimo. Diceva che in fondo non è certo colpa nostra se ad un certo punto vediamo solo tette e culi. Ma MAI mai una sola volta l'ho vista mettersi in competizione con le altre, o a farsi vedere che lei era strafiga e le altre meno. So che lei mi avrebbe ucciso se l'avessi tradita, quello si, per lei l'amore aveva qualcosa di sublime e sacro. 
So che con lei sarei diventato un uomo migliore di quello che mi ritrovo ad essere oggi. Ci sono morti tutti i bambini dentro.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

da pelle d'oca...il tema di quel vlc. è ....da cardiopalma.

e lo esegue in maniera stupenda.

l'accompagnatrice non è da meno...


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio, tu non sai cosa io provo quando sento Aristocat parlarmi al telefono...
> 
> Ma detta tra noi, se lei avesse optato per usare il suo corpo per ottenere favori e approvazioni, sarebbe andata molto in alto...
> E amava moltissimo noi uomini, moltissimo. Diceva che in fondo non è certo colpa nostra se ad un certo punto vediamo solo tette e culi. Ma MAI mai una sola volta l'ho vista mettersi in competizione con le altre, o a farsi vedere che lei era strafiga e le altre meno. So che lei mi avrebbe ucciso se l'avessi tradita, quello si, per lei l'amore aveva qualcosa di sublime e sacro.
> So che con lei sarei diventato un uomo migliore di quello che mi ritrovo ad essere oggi. Ci sono morti tutti i bambini dentro.


e con questo post ...

beh...hai detto quello che andava detto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> da pelle d'oca...il tema di quel vlc. è ....da cardiopalma.
> 
> e lo esegue in maniera stupenda.
> 
> l'accompagnatrice non è da meno...


Vero incredibile da Elgar una cosa del genere.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Grazie per avere condiviso il tuo ricordo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

*Sul tema delle donne...*

Ieri in un paesino di montagna, con la scusa di sgraffignare una sigaretta, ho conosciuto due giovani donne sulla ventina.

Mi sono reso conto subito il perchè di tante cose.
Cazzo facile dire " le donne".
Ci sono "donne e donne".
Ogni donna attraversa le sue stagioni.

Ecco Persa quando tu avevi l'età di quelle donne che ho trovato ieri, " le donne" della tua età erano tutte impegnate nella contestazione giovanile.

Non erano certo abbagliate da: " Oddio che figa che sei, dai vieni che ti facciamo fare delle foto per la pubblicità delle automobili".

Con le tipe di ieri, ho recitato la solita fandonia, del talent scout per il mondo dello spettacolo. 
Sono sicurissimo che se alla fine di quel breve incontro avessi parlato loro del primo post di questo 3d, mi avrebbero risposto: " ma chi se ne frega?" " Vuoi mettere anche noi due a far le veline? Il sogno di noi tutte!".

E in effetti, ste due tipe, erano fighe assai eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri in un paesino di montagna, con la scusa di sgraffignare una sigaretta, ho conosciuto due giovani donne sulla ventina.
> 
> Mi sono reso conto subito il perchè di tante cose.
> Cazzo facile dire " le donne".
> ...


Ecco questo post invece non fa ridere.
Questo è volgare e patetico.
Riesci a capire il perché?


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri in un paesino di montagna, con la scusa di sgraffignare una sigaretta, ho conosciuto due giovani donne sulla ventina.
> 
> Mi sono reso conto subito il perchè di tante cose.
> Cazzo facile dire " le donne".
> ...


Sei volgare gratuitamente. Capita spesso


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con le tipe di ieri, ho recitato la solita fandonia, del talent scout per il mondo dello spettacolo.


Sul serio?

Ti prego dicci che era perchè volevi prenderle in giro, almeno, non per portartele davvero a letto! Per favore!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Ma allora io devo avere dei problemi e sicuramente è così.
Ma se io cammino in un sentiero di montagna e uno si avvicina a me e mi dice che sono un talent scount ma come minimo gli rido in faccia, lo mando a stendere e gli dico di trovare una scusa migliore....
Se così non faccio non è lui che avvalora la cultura maschilista. E' a me che sta bene divertirmi un po' e credere alla sua storia e starci anche per provare a diventare famosa. Sono io che non dò importanza a certe cose e scelgo la strada più facile per arrivare.
Quello che a me fa incazzare è l'atteggiamento della donna non la scenetta che fa l'uomo.
Ed è vero purtroppo adesso funziona così e ribadisco la mia intenzione di "lavorare" sulle nuove leve.
Apro e chiudo parentesi. io ho sorriso a questa storia, un minuto dopo ho letto i primi commenti e da cui ho pensato di avere dei problemi.
Ma dove sta la volgarità? 


Però Conte tu non te ne lasci scappare proprio nessuna, eh:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora io devo avere dei problemi e sicuramente è così.
> Ma se io cammino in un sentiero di montagna e uno si avvicina a me e mi dice che sono un talent scount ma come minimo gli rido in faccia, lo mando a stendere e gli dico di trovare una scusa migliore....
> Se così non faccio non è lui che avvalora la cultura maschilista. E' a me che sta bene divertirmi un po' e credere alla sua storia e starci anche per provare a diventare famosa. Sono io che non dò importanza a certe cose e scelgo la strada più facile per arrivare.
> Quello che a me fa incazzare è l'atteggiamento della donna non la scenetta che fa l'uomo.
> ...


E' il suo pezzo forte  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora io devo avere dei problemi e sicuramente è così.
> Ma se io cammino in un sentiero di montagna e uno si avvicina a me e mi dice che sono un talent scount ma come minimo gli rido in faccia, lo mando a stendere e gli dico di trovare una scusa migliore....
> Se così non faccio non è lui che avvalora la cultura maschilista. E' a me che sta bene divertirmi un po' e credere alla sua storia e starci anche per provare a diventare famosa. Sono io che non dò importanza a certe cose e scelgo la strada più facile per arrivare.
> Quello che a me fa incazzare è l'atteggiamento della donna non la scenetta che fa l'uomo.
> ...


 
Che le tipette siano superficiali è una cosa.

Sinceramente una sceneggiata spacciandosi per quel che non si è, mentendo spudoratamente, non la trovo simpatica.

Tra l'altro Conte dice sempre di essere sincero, di non ingannare le sue donne.
Per questo spero che l'abbia fatto solo per prendere in giro le tipe.

Approfittarsi della stupidità altrui, pure se tale stupidità rientra nella mia categoria di "stupidità dolosa" è molto, molto brutto.
Ripeto, se l'ha fatto solo per prenderle in giro è già un altro conto, ma lo trovo brutto lo stesso. E' come approfittarsi di un minorato 

(Oddio... vabbè, anche io ho preso in giro qualcuno che trovavo insopportabilmente stupido e spaccone, ma prima doveva venire da me e importunarmi, altrimenti lo lasciavo stare)

Inoltre, la sensazione del thread era, a pelle mia, "ma vedete che sono le donne che adesso vogliono solo fare le veline".

Ovvero prendeva un episodio in cui lui si è comportato male a sigillo della sua tesi che questa cultura maschilista tutto sommato non esiste. (è una subcultura, mi pare abbia detto.)

Almeno, questo è quello che ho percepito io.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Che le tipette siano superficiali è una cosa.
> 
> Sinceramente una sceneggiata spacciandosi per quel che non si è, mentendo spudoratamente, non la trovo simpatica.
> 
> ...


Infatti non ha ingannato una delle sue amiche.
Scusa a me il dubbio che non fosse una coliardata non è venuto, l'idea che volesse portarsele a letto veramente non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se così non fosse dovrei rivedere qualche uscita.
*Inoltre, la sensazione del thread era, a pelle mia, "ma vedete che sono le donne che adesso vogliono solo fare le veline".*
E non è forse vero?
Su 100 ragazze sui 18/20 a cui chiedi: se potessi scegliere tra fare la velina e laurearti cosa scegli? il dico che 80 scelgono la velina.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Inoltre, la sensazione del thread era, a pelle mia, "ma vedete che sono le donne che adesso vogliono solo fare le veline".*
> E non è forse vero?
> Su 100 ragazze sui 18/20 a cui chiedi: se potessi scegliere tra fare la velina e laurearti cosa scegli? il dico che 80 scelgono la velina.


 
ma non scherziamo.
per 100 di questo tipo ne esistono milioni che non ci pensano neanche.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri in un paesino di montagna, con la scusa di sgraffignare una sigaretta, ho conosciuto due giovani donne sulla ventina.
> 
> Mi sono reso conto subito il perchè di tante cose.
> Cazzo facile dire " le donne".
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora io devo avere dei problemi e sicuramente è così.
> Ma se io cammino in un sentiero di montagna e uno si avvicina a me e mi dice che sono un talent scount ma come minimo gli rido in faccia, lo mando a stendere e gli dico di trovare una scusa migliore....
> Se così non faccio non è lui che avvalora la cultura maschilista. E' a me che sta bene divertirmi un po' e credere alla sua storia e starci anche per provare a diventare famosa. Sono io che non dò importanza a certe cose e scelgo la strada più facile per arrivare.
> Quello che a me fa incazzare è l'atteggiamento della donna non la scenetta che fa l'uomo.
> ...





brugola ha detto:


> ma non scherziamo.
> per 100 di questo tipo ne esistono milioni che non ci pensano neanche.


siccome non posso reputarti:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ti quoto, concordo e pigio mentalmente come un'ossessa:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

ma quanti ne ho quotati??
mi riferivo a brugoletta mia


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma non scherziamo.
> per 100 di questo tipo ne esistono milioni che non ci pensano neanche.


 
Be insomma quando fanno i provini per veline e grande fratello ci sono code che durano giorni.....
Mai visto così tanta gente fuori dalle università o agli uffici di collocamento....
Questa è la realtà che vedo e sento io, poi mi auguro di sbagliare


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be insomma quando fanno i provini per veline e grande fratello ci sono code che durano giorni.....
> Mai visto così tanta gente fuori dalle università o agli uffici di collocamento....
> Questa è la realtà che vedo e sento io, poi mi auguro di sbagliare


ci sono file e file anche fuori dalle università, fuori dai concorsi per posti di lavoro. e file e file di donne che lavorano con soddisfazione in posti normalissimi


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non ha ingannato una delle sue amiche.
> Scusa a me il dubbio che non fosse una coliardata non è venuto, l'idea che volesse portarsele a letto veramente non l'ho presa in considerazione. Se così non fosse dovrei rivedere qualche uscita.
> *Inoltre, la sensazione del thread era, a pelle mia, "ma vedete che sono le donne che adesso vogliono solo fare le veline".*
> E non è forse vero?
> Su 100 ragazze sui 18/20 a cui chiedi: se potessi scegliere tra fare la velina e laurearti cosa scegli? il dico che 80 scelgono la velina.



Ingannare una amica è peggio, ma ingannare una estranea non è meglio. Lo trovo brutto in sè. Ridere alle spalle degli stupidi quando fanno da sè delle stupidaggini... e chi resiste? Ma andare a provocare per ridere alle spalle non è all'altezza di quello che penso del Conte.

Il fatto che le ragazzine vogliano fare la velina deriva dal fatto che c'è stata una modifica genetica nelle donne o dal fatto che una cultura della donna oggetto in cui crescono mostra come vincenti solo le veline e non le ricercatrici?

Sono d'accordo con te, la "tesi" del thread era quella. E prendere questo episodio, che non rappresenta la parte migliore del Conte, a sostegno di questa tesi, lo trovo brutto.

A prescindere dalla tesi in sè che non condivido, e dal fatto che questo episodio mostra solo due ragazzine che usciranno da questo incontro ancora più convinte che basta essere squinziette per essere notate.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ingannare una amica è peggio, ma ingannare una estranea non è meglio. Lo trovo brutto in sè. Ridere alle spalle degli stupidi quando fanno da sè delle stupidaggini... e chi resiste? Ma andare a provocare per ridere alle spalle non è all'altezza di quello che penso del Conte.
> 
> Il fatto che le ragazzine vogliano fare la velina deriva dal fatto che c'è stata una modifica genetica nelle donne o dal fatto che una cultura della donna oggetto in cui crescono mostra come vincenti solo le veline e non le ricercatrici?
> 
> ...


senza contare che di allocche sceme ce ne sono eccome in giro...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> senza contare che di allocche sceme ce ne sono eccome in giro...



Fin dai tempi che Berta filava... 
Veline a parte, quante ragazze madri di povera estrazione convinte dal superiore/signorino/signorotto?

Ho scritto svariate volte "stupide" ma potevo anche scrivere "ingenue".

Comunque, no, non credo che Conte se le sarebbe portate a letto, questo non lo credo di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco questo post invece non fa ridere.
> Questo è volgare e patetico.
> Riesci a capire il perché?


Si...perchè tu a vent'anni non potevi godere della consapevolezza e libertà di una vent'enne odierna. Tu ti sei sacrificata per la causa e loro oggi ti riderebbero in faccia nel vedere disapprovare il loro atteggiamento verso la cultura dominante.
Anche i sovietici predicavano prosperità e benessere: di fatto il sistema economico comunista ha solo portato povertà. 
é la vita Persa...e il tempo non torna indietro.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...perchè tu a vent'anni non potevi godere della *consapevolezza e libertà di una vent'enne odierna.* Tu ti sei sacrificata per la causa e loro oggi ti riderebbero in faccia nel vedere disapprovare il loro atteggiamento verso la cultura dominante.
> Anche i sovietici predicavano prosperità e benessere: di fatto il sistema economico comunista ha solo portato povertà.
> é la vita Persa...e il tempo non torna indietro.


quale consapevolezza?? di potere fare la velina come hai scritto tu??ma fammi ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sei volgare gratuitamente. Capita spesso



commento in negativo del conte:

Strano loro mi trovavano divertente eh? Invidia per le vent'enni? COnte

che penoso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ora posta il mio di punto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ah conte, guarda che io e te siamo coetanei...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ci sono file e file anche fuori dalle università, fuori dai concorsi per posti di lavoro. e file e file di donne che lavorano con soddisfazione in posti normalissimi


 
Se mi dici donne che lavorano in posti normalissimi è vero. Donne sopra i 25 anni si.
Ma dai se 20 anni fà chiedevi a una ragazza cosa vuoi fare ti rispondeva: dottoressa, infermiera, estestista al massimo da piccole la ballerina.
Ma chiedi adesso a un'adolescente...E' triste ma è così. Certo che qualcuna è rimasta ma non mi dire che è la maggioranza al massimo 50 e 50 ma resto del mio 80 e 20.
Mi viene in mente la figlia di Bentivoglio e la Morante in "Ricordati di me", era proprio l'esempio portato un po' all'eccesso


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sul serio?
> 
> Ti prego dicci che era perchè volevi prenderle in giro, almeno, non per portartele davvero a letto! Per favore!


Portarmele a letto? Che dici mai...
Dai ho solo giocattolato un po' chiedendo una sigaretta...
Cavoli...niente di che...scherziamo? Le ho fatto ridere...un po' dai sanno di essere fighe e si divertono come pazze se glielo dici eh?
mica hanno detto " Vergognati, potresti essere nostro padre eh?".
Credimi invecchiando non avrei mai immaginato di provare tanta simpatia per le donnine giovani. 
Dai cavoli chi a vent'anni non s'incazzava se un uomo non la guardava? 
Poi ci vogliono le tipe giuste, chiedi ad Alce! Sono loro che ti lanciano lo sguardao da: " Ehi uomo, ma lo vedi quanto sono figa? Vero che sono na mega figa? me lodici che sono strafiga?".

Ovvio se io fossi stato in compagnia con una donna della mia età, loro avrebbero tenuto la testina bassa sul loro caffè. Ovvio.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...perchè tu a vent'anni non potevi godere della consapevolezza e libertà di una vent'enne odierna. Tu ti sei sacrificata per la causa e loro oggi ti riderebbero in faccia nel vedere disapprovare il loro atteggiamento verso la cultura dominante.
> Anche i sovietici predicavano prosperità e benessere: di fatto il sistema economico comunista ha solo portato povertà.
> é la vita Persa...e il tempo non torna indietro.


Quale consapevolezza?

Il comunismo ha fallito, ma mi pare che il capitalismo non solo stia fallendo ma sta portando a danni peggiori


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi dici donne che lavorano in posti normalissimi è vero. Donne sopra i 25 anni si.
> *Ma dai se 20 anni fà chiedevi a una ragazza cosa vuoi fare* ti rispondeva: dottoressa, infermiera, estestista al massimo da piccole la ballerina.
> Ma chiedi adesso a un'adolescente...E' triste ma è così. Certo che qualcuna è rimasta ma non mi dire che è la maggioranza al massimo 50 e 50 ma resto del mio 80 e 20.
> Mi viene in mente la figlia di Bentivoglio e la Morante in "Ricordati di me", era proprio l'esempio portato un po' all'eccesso



Ma questo cambiamento cosa ti dice?
L'ambiente in cui stanno crescendo le ragazze e i ragazzi di oggi è cambiato.
Certi programmi spazzatura che esaltano il nulla "ai miei tempi" -ben meno di 20 anni fa... le cose stanno cambiando moooolto velocemente- non erano concepibili.

Questo ambiente influenza le persone... che influenzano l'ambiente... che influenza le persone... eccetera.

Io non credo che il Conte rispecchi questa cultura, l'ho già detto, ma in questo singolo episodio se ne è approfittato per farsi due risate alle spalle di due tipe qualunque.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi invecchiando non avrei mai immaginato di provare tanta simpatia per le donnine giovani.
> .


sono sicura che sei l'unico ....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portarmele a letto? Che dici mai...
> Dai ho solo giocattolato un po' chiedendo una sigaretta...
> Cavoli...niente di che...scherziamo? Le ho fatto ridere...un po' dai sanno di essere fighe e si divertono come pazze se glielo dici eh?
> mica hanno detto " Vergognati, potresti essere nostro padre eh?".
> ...


Conte, Conte, la prossima volta non fingere!

Che abbiano apprezzato le attenzioni di un uomo maturo e affascinante (lo sei? ) non ne dubito, le lolite ci sono da sempre, ma spacciarti per un altro non si fa! 

Vediamo se apprezzano altrettanto il musicista...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora io devo avere dei problemi e sicuramente è così.
> Ma se io cammino in un sentiero di montagna e uno si avvicina a me e mi dice che sono un talent scount ma come minimo gli rido in faccia, lo mando a stendere e gli dico di trovare una scusa migliore....
> Se così non faccio non è lui che avvalora la cultura maschilista. E' a me che sta bene divertirmi un po' e credere alla sua storia e starci anche per provare a diventare famosa. Sono io che non dò importanza a certe cose e scelgo la strada più facile per arrivare.
> Quello che a me fa incazzare è l'atteggiamento della donna non la scenetta che fa l'uomo.
> ...


Ogni lasciata è.....Persa :carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ovvio con la quarantenne mica puoi fare certi giochini, appunto ti ride in faccia. Con quelle faccio il serio no? Con quelle attacca l'uomo affranto dal destino e vissuto. Poi dai la quarantenne capisce subito dove stai andando a parare. Casomai lì la storia è così: " ehi vero che sono ancora figa? Nonostante la pancetta che ho partorito? Nonostante la cellulite? Nonostante le tette che hanno allatato? Nonostante le prime rughe?"

Con la quarantenne attacca anche questo: uhm dai, sempre seri e impegnatissimi, dai che ce ne frega qui in montagna nessuno ci conosce, torniamo a fare gli stupidotti come quando avevamo sedici anni.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Che le tipette siano superficiali è una cosa.
> 
> Sinceramente una sceneggiata spacciandosi per quel che non si è, mentendo spudoratamente, non la trovo simpatica.
> 
> ...


Non sono bugiardo...io ho sul serio donato loro un serio indirizzo per vedere se possono o meno fare le veline...
Sono stato solo secondo le loro aspettative...
Da come erano messe: LORO DUE: hanno serie possibilità di entrare in un certo mondo: ma non per la loro intelligenza o stupidità, ma semplicemente per la forma dei loro corpi. 

Cioè vuoi fare la cantante? Ok, ma se sei stonata come na vecchia capra...amen...no?

Poi quando sono andato via chissà quanto loro due mi avranno riso dietro eh?
Sono solo giochini innocui.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni lasciata è.....Persa :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ovvio con la quarantenne mica puoi fare certi giochini, appunto ti ride in faccia. Con quelle faccio il serio no? Con quelle attacca l'uomo affranto dal destino e vissuto. Poi dai la quarantenne capisce subito dove stai andando a parare. Casomai lì la storia è così: " ehi vero che sono ancora figa? Nonostante la pancetta che ho partorito? Nonostante la cellulite? Nonostante le tette che hanno allatato? Nonostante le prime rughe?"
> 
> Con la quarantenne attacca anche questo: uhm dai, sempre seri e impegnatissimi, dai che ce ne frega qui in montagna nessuno ci conosce, torniamo a fare gli stupidotti come quando avevamo sedici anni.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Con le 20 ventenni sei in un modo, con le 40enni un altro .
Come mai non sei mai solo te stesso? paura di fallire?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma questo cambiamento cosa ti dice?
> L'ambiente in cui stanno crescendo le ragazze e i ragazzi di oggi è cambiato.
> Certi programmi spazzatura che esaltano il nulla "ai miei tempi" -ben meno di 20 anni fa... le cose stanno cambiando moooolto velocemente- non erano concepibili.
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma non scherziamo.
> per 100 di questo tipo ne esistono milioni che non ci pensano neanche.


So che ti rassicura pensarla così: 
Ma apriamo un altro fronte:
Mamme 45 enni moderne vs figliolette dodicenni ienetta sapiens e ridens. Si vedono scontri TITANICI oggi giorno. 
Eppure sono donne entrmbe.

Ovvio la mamma 45 enne è dell'età della pietra, la dodicenne impertinente si crede na donna adulta. 

Scenette incredibili...ciò ehm,,sai ho il ciclo: sono una donna vero?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono bugiardo...io ho sul serio donato loro un serio indirizzo per vedere se possono o meno fare le veline...
> Sono stato solo secondo le loro aspettative...
> Da come erano messe: LORO DUE: hanno serie possibilità di entrare in un certo mondo: ma non per la loro intelligenza o stupidità, ma semplicemente per la forma dei loro corpi.
> 
> ...



Non si capiva... su certe cose sono fissata.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Con le 20 ventenni sei in un modo, con le 40enni un altro .
> Come mai non sei mai solo te stesso? paura di fallire?


Per lo stesso motivo per cui certe donne non portano le minigonne o i tacchi dodici, o per lo stesso motivo per cui suppongo tu non vada in giro nuda per la strada.
Mi fa comodo sempre tentare di esaudire le altrui aspettative.
Del resto è la prima regola per sedurre.

Sono me stesso solo con chi sono intimo no?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che ti rassicura pensarla così:
> Ma apriamo un altro fronte:
> Mamme 45 enni moderne vs figliolette dodicenni ienetta sapiens e ridens. Si vedono scontri TITANICI oggi giorno.
> Eppure sono donne entrmbe.
> ...


Le 12enni sono solo adolescenti che affrontano i "casini" di quell'eta' cosi' come li hanno affrontati chi prima di loro e' stato 12enne... ovvio ci sia lo scontro "generazionale" c'e' sempre stato... ma mica vuol dire nulla.

A Co' ma che cazzo scrivi:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Ma *perchè* le cose sono cambiate secondo te?

[Ohi, anche io e mie amiche da ragazzine se vedevamo un uomo maturo che ci dava le sue attenzioni ci sentivamo fighe e grandi...

In questo caso io ho visto male la sceneggiata del Conte --che poi ha molto ridimensionato-- e il fatto che la prendesse a sostegno di una tesi che non condivido. ]


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui certe donne non portano le minigonne o i tacchi dodici, o per lo stesso motivo per cui suppongo tu non vada in giro nuda per la strada.
> Mi fa comodo sempre tentare di esaudire le altrui aspettative.
> Del resto è la prima regola per sedurre.
> 
> Sono me stesso solo con chi sono intimo no?


NO!


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui certe donne non portano le minigonne o i tacchi dodici, o per lo stesso motivo per cui suppongo tu non vada in giro nuda per la strada.
> Mi fa comodo sempre tentare di esaudire le altrui aspettative.
> Del resto è la prima regola per sedurre.
> 
> Sono me stesso solo con chi sono intimo no?


sbagliato.
Non ti ho chiesto fisicamente o esteticamente. Puoi cambiare tattica mantenendo la tua personalità. 
se ce l'hai.
E infine: lo scopo quindi è sempre e solo sedurre??
quanto te stancherai fio mio!:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma *perchè* le cose sono cambiate secondo te?
> 
> [Ohi, anche io e mie amiche da ragazzine se vedevamo un uomo maturo che ci dava le sue attenzioni ci sentivamo fighe e grandi...
> 
> In questo caso io ho visto male la sceneggiata del Conte --che poi ha molto ridimensionato-- e il fatto che la prendesse a sostegno di una tesi che non condivido. ]



Stavo scrivendo a farfalla


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> senzasperanze ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma questo cambiamento cosa ti dice?
> ...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho 43 anni.
> Ma non penso che di questa cultura c'entri il maschilismo o il femminismo o ecc..ecc...
> Magari c'entrano molto i mass media. No?
> La cultura dell'apparire al posto di essere no?
> ...


culetto. fighe ingiro.
ma la smetti una buona volta di dire caxxate?


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho 43 anni.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ci sono file e file anche fuori dalle università, fuori dai concorsi per posti di lavoro. e file e file di donne che lavorano con soddisfazione in posti normalissimi


Ma magari tutte ste donne sono normali e non strafighe, capisci?
Difficile non sognare certi mondi se sei strafiga...
Cioè ci sono ragazze che dicono, ok, sono a corto di soldi vado a fare la cubista e sanno che qualsiasi locale le prenderebbe, altre...possono solo fare i saltini sui bidoni delle immondizie.
Allora queste faranno altri lavori. 

Ma non lo dico con disprezzo: 
Mettiamo che io volessi aver frequentato l'accademia militare, 
La natura mi metteva fuori dai requisiti.
Cosa faccio mi incazzo con la cultura militare?
Mi sento ghettizzato perchè ho i piedi piatti o sono miope?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sbagliato.
> Non ti ho chiesto fisicamente o esteticamente. Puoi cambiare tattica mantenendo la tua personalità.
> se ce l'hai.
> E infine: lo scopo quindi è sempre e solo sedurre??
> quanto te stancherai fio mio!:carneval:


Sono l'incarnazione dell'ìuomo senza qualità di Musil!
Tu invece hai parole critiche per tutti.
Perfino per la tua collega di lavoro solo perchè si mette da strafiga e fa divertire gli operai del cantiere.
Che te ne frega a te? Lasciali divertire in pace:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono l'incarnazione dell'ìuomo senza qualità di Musil!
> Tu invece hai parole critiche per tutti.
> Perfino per la tua collega di lavoro solo perchè si mette da strafiga e fa divertire gli operai del cantiere.
> Che te ne frega a te? Lasciali divertire in pace:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che fai? l'archivio storico come mari'??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari tutte ste donne sono normali e non strafighe, capisci?
> Difficile non sognare certi mondi se sei strafiga...
> Cioè ci sono ragazze che dicono, ok, sono a corto di soldi vado a fare la cubista e sanno che qualsiasi locale le prenderebbe, altre...possono solo fare i saltini sui bidoni delle immondizie.
> Allora queste faranno altri lavori.
> ...



1- hai ragione, non c'è solo il problema della cultura maschile ma anche quello della cultura dell'apparire, che è unisex.

2- ci sono donne bellissime che non hanno alcuna intenzione di fare veline/cubiste e altro, e che nel loro lavoro in cui l'aspetto non dovrebbe avere peso si trovano ghettizzate in quanto donna o vittime di tentativi di baratto.

Conte, non è detto che sia contraria alla cultura maschile solo chi non è bella!!! Dai, su!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Anche BB era una strafiga eppure non faceva la cubista o la scema in tv. faceva l'attrice. che ne so, Claudia cardinale...vado avanti?
che ne so, parliamo di modelle. Claudia Schiffer, faceva la scema in tv? no. era strafiga e faceva la modella.  Ha smesso di esserlo e si è fatta una famiglia. il resto sono solo cavolate per sottosviluppati.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che fai? l'archivio storico come mari'??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no quella storia getta una luce sul tuo carattere.
Se uno va bene a te allora è un dio.
Se non è secondo i tuoi canoni è merda.
Il mondo va in un certo modo a prescindere da te.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no quella storia getta una luce sul tuo carattere.
> Se uno va bene a te allora è un dio.
> Se non è secondo i tuoi canoni è merda.
> Il mondo va in un certo modo a prescindere da te.








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari tutte ste donne sono normali e non strafighe, capisci?
> Difficile non sognare certi mondi se sei strafiga...
> Cioè ci sono ragazze che dicono, ok, sono a corto di soldi vado a fare la cubista e sanno che qualsiasi locale le prenderebbe, altre...possono solo fare i saltini sui bidoni delle immondizie.
> Allora queste faranno altri lavori.
> ...


solo nel mio posto di lavoro ci sono donne che potrebbero tranquillamente essere scambiate per modelle, e non sono poche.
sei tu che preferisci credere che tutte le belle ragazze di oggi vogliano solo fare i soldi velocemente sculettando. Giovanissime stagiste che qui lavorano 10 ore solo per riuscirsi a inserire in modo professionale in quella che da molti pur non essendo la tv è considerato un mondo dove si guadagna bene e si può fare carriera.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> solo nel mio posto di lavoro ci sono donne che potrebbero tranquillamente essere scambiate per modelle, e non sono poche.
> sei tu che preferisci credere che tutte le belle ragazze di oggi vogliano solo fare i soldi velocemente sculettando. Giovanissime stagiste che qui lavorano 10 ore solo per riuscirsi a inserire in modo professionale in quella che da molti pur non essendo la tv è considerato un mondo dove si guadagna bene e si può fare carriera.


se non sei nell'ambito tv allora lavori in una casa di produzione di film hard :carneval: :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no quella storia getta una luce sul tuo carattere.








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> se non sei nell'ambito tv allora lavori in una casa di produzione di film hard :carneval: :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


o sei escort:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> o sei escort:rotfl::rotfl:


vedo che ne sai a iosa :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari tutte ste donne sono normali e non strafighe, capisci?
> Difficile non sognare certi mondi se sei strafiga...
> Cioè ci sono ragazze che dicono, ok, sono a corto di soldi vado a fare la cubista e sanno che qualsiasi locale le prenderebbe, altre...possono solo fare i saltini sui bidoni delle immondizie.
> Allora queste faranno altri lavori.
> ...


 
Ecco qui non sono d'accordissimo con te.
O meglio, non ho nulla contro chi sceglie di fare la velina.
Ma cazzo quando mi è capitato di vedere un programma come veline e senti la candidata di turno dire: Ho 23 anni mi sto laureando in medicina e vedi tra il pubblico mamma e papà tutti fieri della loro bambina che mena il c...o per farsi votare.
A me viene in mente, ma se io pago l'università di mia figlia che vuole fare la dottoressa e poi solo perchè è figa finisce sul bancone di striscia sacrificando il cervello come faccio a sorridere. io la prendo a calci nel c...o scusa!!
Il problema è che si sceglie la strada più facile...Minima spesa massimo risultato
Ammesso che sculettare su un bancono sia la minima spesa...
Io sono una di quelle che poteva fare solo i saltini sul bidone dell'immondizia...ma ti posso assicurare che invidia per queste ventenni io non ne ho. Quando smetteranno di essere strafighe e si saranno rifatte 60 volte, cosa resterà loro? 
Sono circondata da donne molto belle, bè la maggior parte di quelle che hanno usato solo il loro aspetto fisico è finita sola, senza figli e infelice e secondo me non si fanno neanche delle belle trombate (scusate la volgarità)


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> solo nel mio posto di lavoro ci sono donne che potrebbero tranquillamente essere scambiate per modelle, e non sono poche.
> sei tu che preferisci credere che tutte le belle ragazze di oggi vogliano solo fare i soldi velocemente sculettando. Giovanissime stagiste che qui lavorano 10 ore solo per riuscirsi a inserire in modo professionale in quella che da molti pur non essendo la tv è considerato un mondo dove si guadagna bene e si può fare carriera.


Ma certo che ci sono e menomale ma non sono la maggioranza, non lo sono purtroppo.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco qui non sono d'accordissimo con te.
> O meglio, non ho nulla contro chi sceglie di fare la velina.
> Ma cazzo quando mi è capitato di vedere un programma come veline e senti la candidata di turno dire: Ho 23 anni mi sto laureando in medicina e vedi tra il pubblico mamma e papà tutti fieri della loro bambina che mena il c...o per farsi votare.
> A me viene in mente, ma se io pago l'università di mia figlia che vuole fare la dottoressa e poi solo perchè è figa finisce sul bancone di striscia sacrificando il cervello come faccio a sorridere. io la prendo a calci nel c...o scusa!!
> ...



... e che vuoi farci ... questa merce offre la societa' di oggi ... poi ci sono sempre le "eccezioni", ma quelle non fanno numero purtroppo.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono e menomale ma non sono la maggioranza, non lo sono purtroppo.


assolutamente no. Solo che non fanno notizia.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no quella storia getta una luce sul tuo carattere.
> Se uno va bene a te allora è un dio.
> Se non è secondo i tuoi canoni è merda.
> Il mondo va in un certo modo a prescindere da te.


Pensa allora tutte le tue storie che carattere hanno rivelato... se te la da e' una gran donna... se non te la da e' una racchia figadilegno... se e' fedele e' solo perche' e' una merda cagasotto... se tradisce e' furba e ha capito tutto della vita... se e' bella vuol fare la velina e usare il suo corpo perche' non ha cervello... se non vuol fare la velina e' un cesso... eccetera eccetera eccetera

Dopo tutte le tue teorie mi guarderei bene dal criticare qualcun altro


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono e menomale ma non sono la maggioranza, non lo sono purtroppo.


non fatevi prendere in giro dai media e dalle televisioni.
conosco moltissime belle ragazze perchè facciamo i casting per le campagne  per nostri clienti,  grosse aziende. ragazze che alle partecipanti dei vari reality danno non qualche, ma moltissimi punti.
fanno la pubblicità, girano lo spot, prendono un pò di soldini e continuano a studiare.
non è tutta merda come ci vogliono fare credere.
c'è anche quello che dite, ma credetemi, sono una minoranza alla quale si dà un'enfasi ingannevole


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa allora tutte le tue storie che carattere hanno rivelato... se te la da e' una gran donna... se non te la da e' una racchia figadilegno... se e' fedele e' solo perche' e' una merda cagasotto... se tradisce e' furba e ha capito tutto della vita... se e' bella vuol fare la velina e usare il suo corpo perche' non ha cervello... se non vuol fare la velina e' un cesso... eccetera eccetera eccetera
> 
> Dopo tutte le tue teorie mi guarderei bene dal criticare qualcun altro


ma poi confermo quant'avevo scritto. Sai che problemi :carneval:
La moglie di un capo che si atteggia a mignotta con gli operai (ai quali tra l'altro sta pesantemente sul culo) , ha 49 anni e si veste come una ragazzetta di 15 è una cretina.
Confermo.
Petta che accendo che sento la luce sul mio carattere:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non fatevi prendere in giro dai media e dalle televisioni.
> conosco moltissime belle ragazze perchè facciamo i casting per le campagne  per nostri clienti,  grosse aziende. ragazze che alle partecipanti dei vari reality danno non qualche, ma moltissimi punti.
> fanno la pubblicità, girano lo spot, prendono un pò di soldini e continuano a studiare.
> non è tutta merda come ci vogliono fare credere.
> c'è anche quello che dite, ma credetemi, sono una minoranza alla quale si dà un'enfasi ingannevole



Potenza dei mass media.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Potenza dei mass media.


si però dai, anche un pò di furbizia ce la possiamo mettere noi...
se sui tg dei canali mediaset fanno vedere orde di ragazzine che fanno la fila per partecipare a un programma delle loro reti può venire il sospetto che siano pilotate ?
se in una rete fanno solo programmi di quel tipo è chiaro che poi parlino solo di quelli spacciandoli come la realtà


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Potenza dei mass media.


Infatti... ci marciano e corrompono perche' fa vendere piu' di altro


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... ci marciano e corrompono perche' fa vendere piu' di altro


Anche questo e' vero! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non fatevi prendere in giro dai media e dalle televisioni.
> conosco moltissime belle ragazze perchè facciamo i casting per le campagne per nostri clienti, grosse aziende. ragazze che alle partecipanti dei vari reality danno non qualche, ma moltissimi punti.
> fanno la pubblicità, girano lo spot, prendono un pò di soldini e continuano a studiare.
> non è tutta merda come ci vogliono fare credere.
> c'è anche quello che dite, ma credetemi, sono una minoranza alla quale si dà un'enfasi ingannevole


 
E' difficile ci lavoro dentro


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa allora tutte le tue storie che carattere hanno rivelato... se te la da e' una gran donna... se non te la da e' una racchia figadilegno... se e' fedele e' solo perche' e' una merda cagasotto... se tradisce e' furba e ha capito tutto della vita... se e' bella vuol fare la velina e usare il suo corpo perche' non ha cervello... se non vuol fare la velina e' un cesso... eccetera eccetera eccetera
> 
> Dopo tutte le tue teorie mi guarderei bene dal criticare qualcun altro


Si si travisa tutto:
Se una me la dà: tra me e lei c'è qualcosa in più e di meglio.
Se non me la dà: tutto questo non c'è.
Se è fedele: sono cazzi suoi
Se tradisce: ha le sue buone ragioni per farlo e non sta a me giudicare.
Se è bella può fare la velina
Seè un cesso non può fare la velina.

Come mai solo i cessi giudicano quelle belle che vogliono fare la velina?

Io parlo di categorie generali.
Ti ho mai dato della frigida?
Della sfigata?
Della figa di legno?
Della carampana?

Se io scrivo certe cose e tu ti dici:
" Ma sta parlando di me?"
Evidenzi solo tue manie di persecuzione.

Come sai non sono abile nei messaggi trasversali.
Sono un avversario leale: colpisco sempre per davanti.

Si vede che il mio modo d'essere forse ti ricorda qualcuno che ti ha fatto soffrire, ma non sono certo cazzi miei. 

Come mai le donne olandesi non tirano su un casino sulle donne oggetto che si espongono in vetrina?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' difficile ci lavoro dentro


Perfetto e io mi sono molto occupato in passato di fondamenti della comunicazione mediatica, circa la musica di largo consumo.
Detto ciò: 

Puoi negare l'esistenza di donne che sono disposte a tutto pur di arrivare in certi posti?

Se una ha i numeri passa.
ma che capita se una non ha i numeri ed è disposta a darla a cani e porci pur di arrivare?

Capirai bene che sto meccanismo funziona così: un vizio tra chi è disposta a darla e chi sa che ci può giocare sopra.

Allora anche se io adoro le donne, non è detto che sia debole con chi me la sbatte in faccia.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> commento in negativo del conte:
> 
> Strano loro mi trovavano divertente eh? Invidia per le vent'enni? COnte
> 
> ...


Ecco ci sono 50enni che fanno girare la testa alle ventenni, ma difficile che una 50enne faccia girare la testa ad un vent'enne.
Mia cara: è natura!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si travisa tutto:
> Se una me la dà: tra me e lei c'è qualcosa in più e di meglio.
> Se non me la dà: tutto questo non c'è.
> Se è fedele: sono cazzi suoi
> ...



Anche io... infatti mi espongo sempre in prima linea.
Ti quoto e ti dico quello che penso, che sia d'accordo o meno... 

Non ho travisato nulla... basta che rileggi i tuoi interventi in questo thread e in altri.
Non parlo di me personalmente... potresti inserirmi in qualunque categoria che a me non interesserebbe proprio.

Non cercare di portarla sul piano personale, perche' ti ho gia' spiegato che quel tuo vecchio trucco non attacca... non mi ricordi nessuno che mi ha fatta soffrire.
Contesto solo quello che scrivi anche molto serenamente a differenza tua che cerchi costantemente di trovare la corda che irrita... ma puoi continuare a cercare:carneval:

(tra l'altro questa e' un' altra categoria... chi ti contesta e' perche' gli ricordi qualcuno che l'ha fatto soffrire:mexican

Le donne in vetrina ci finisco per scelta, non sono sfruttate e sono controllate... pagano pure le tasse... se volessero potrebbero fare un altro lavoro come tante altre donne. Mi pare proprio che siano affari loro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perfetto e io mi sono molto occupato in passato di fondamenti della comunicazione mediatica, circa la musica di largo consumo.
> Detto ciò:
> 
> Puoi negare l'esistenza di donne che sono disposte a tutto pur di arrivare in certi posti?
> ...


 
Hai ragione su tutto. ho detto più volte le stesse cose. La legge della domanda e dell'offerta.

*Allora anche se io adoro le donne, non è detto che sia debole con chi me la sbatte in faccia*

se parli di te io non ho mai pensato che basta mettertela in faccia per avere la tua approvazione. Se pensassi questo ti giudicherei un cretino e mi sembra di aver detto,quando ne ho avuto l'occasione, l'opposto.
Se parli in generale ci sono uomini nel mio ambiente che......basta che respiri!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ecco ci sono 50enni che fanno girare la testa alle ventenni*, ma difficile che una 50enne faccia girare la testa ad un vent'enne.
> Mia cara: è natura!


Non posso non quotarti. Sarei ipocrita
Vado un filo OT. Sean Connery ne ha compiuto 80 ha il doppio dei miei anni ma io un pensierino ce lo farei


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso non quotarti. Sarei ipocrita
> Vado un filo OT. *Sean Connery* ne ha compiuto 80 ha il doppio dei miei anni ma io un pensierino ce lo farei



Bona ragazzi' ... mettiti in fila  e' gia' mio da piu' di 40anni, con tonaca e senza ... e' ufficiale  lo sa anche mio marito  .


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bona ragazzi' ... mettiti in fila  e' gia' mio da piu' di 40anni, con tonaca e senza ... e' ufficiale  lo sa anche mio marito  .


Va bè mi metto in fila però poi giura che posso farci un giretto:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco ci sono 50enni che fanno girare la testa alle ventenni, *ma difficile che una 50enne faccia girare la testa ad un vent'enne.*
> Mia cara: è natura!


dici? Evidentemente ti giri poco attorno perchè qui in lombardia è pieno ma ne vedo dappertutto!!.
Donne belle, fiere e che danno molti punti alle 20enni.
Magari non devono scroccare sbavando  sigarette ai ragazzini di 20anni per attaccare discorso o non frequentano i luoghi che frequenti tu
stai cercando ancora una volta di metterla sul piano personale ma  con me non hai  appigli. 
Ah, dimmi dove sono questi 50enni (a parte attori  e qualche raro caso) che fanno girare la testa alle ventenni che m'interessano molto.:up:


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè mi metto in fila però poi giura che posso farci un giretto:rotfl:


Vabbe', solo di domenica :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:

Piccolo assaggio va ... giusto perche' sei tu 

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...8bc-b014-11df-817a-00144f02aabe&vxBitrate=300


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...perchè tu a vent'anni non potevi godere della consapevolezza e libertà di una vent'enne odierna. Tu ti sei sacrificata per la causa e loro oggi ti riderebbero in faccia nel vedere disapprovare il loro atteggiamento verso la cultura dominante.
> Anche i sovietici predicavano prosperità e benessere: di fatto il sistema economico comunista ha solo portato povertà.
> é la vita Persa...e il tempo non torna indietro.


 Ci hai pensato un po' prima di postare la storiella delle ragazzine e l'hai scritta qui per provocare.
Peccato che hai provocato solo risate.
Prendendo per buona che sia vera, tu credi di essere il furbo che le ha prese in giro, ma chi ti dice che non siano state loro a prendere in giro te?
Te l'ho già detto un'altra volta, assomigli al personaggio di Tognazzi ne La  voglia matta, convinto di poter essere un seduttore di minorenni.
Non nego che ci possano essere minorenni con la disponibilità a farsi sedurre da un uomo più maturo o anche disposte a vendersi per un prezzo che a loro sembra congruo. E' sempre accaduto, nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Cosa avrei fatto io?
Se avessi avuto tempo, avrei giocato, come ho fatto tante volte, se l'anziano (a ventanni un ultraquarentenne pare anziano, dopo i 50 decrepito) non fosse stato così laido da disgustarmi. Perché? Perché è divertente verificare il potere che si ha sugli uomini che se fai loro credere di poter essere forse disponibile o che solo per solo per questa illusione si rendono ridicoli.
Questo a ventanni.
Ora, con maggiore esperienza, trovo tutti laidi quelli che si avvicinano con aria di essere al mercato delle vacche con qualunque donna, ma ancor più se questa ha l'età per essere loro figlia.
Non te ne farai in cruccio, e non ti offenderai, ma la sensibilità è individuale.
Inoltre chiunque utilizza la maggior esperienza e cultura per umiliare chi è più giocane e inesperto mi pare estremamente meschino sia che sia un insegnante sia che sia un esperto televisivo.
Se uno si vanta in un forum di fare entrambe le cose lo trovo volgare, laido e meschino.

Ma non prenderla come un fatto pesonale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mi dici donne che lavorano in posti normalissimi è vero. Donne sopra i 25 anni si.
> Ma dai se 20 anni fà chiedevi a una ragazza cosa vuoi fare ti rispondeva: dottoressa, infermiera, estestista al massimo da piccole la ballerina.
> Ma chiedi adesso a un'adolescente...E' triste ma è così. Certo che qualcuna è rimasta ma non mi dire che è la maggioranza al massimo 50 e 50 ma resto del mio 80 e 20.
> Mi viene in mente la figlia di Bentivoglio e la Morante in "Ricordati di me", era proprio l'esempio portato un po' all'eccesso


 In base a quali dati fai questa affermazioni?
Guardando le file fuori dai provini del GF?
Credi che sia un campione statisticamente rappresentativo.
Che sia aumentata la pervasività di questo modello era quello che dicevo aprendo il thread e che ci fossero donne che si mettono dalla parte degli uomini scaricando la responsabilità su le altre donne che sono in una posizione debole era la tesi che sostenevo.
La stai confermando.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni lasciata è.....Persa :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ovvio con la quarantenne mica puoi fare certi giochini, appunto ti ride in faccia. Con quelle faccio il serio no? Con quelle attacca l'uomo affranto dal destino e vissuto. Poi dai la quarantenne capisce subito dove stai andando a parare. Casomai lì la storia è così: " ehi vero che sono ancora figa? Nonostante la pancetta che ho partorito? Nonostante la cellulite? Nonostante le tette che hanno allatato? Nonostante le prime rughe?"
> 
> Con la quarantenne attacca anche questo: uhm dai, sempre seri e impegnatissimi, dai che ce ne frega qui in montagna nessuno ci conosce, torniamo a fare gli stupidotti come quando avevamo sedici anni.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Quindi tu sei alla ricerca di quarantenni così insicure da aver bisogno della gratificazione che puoi dar loro tu?
Se questo ti gratifica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che ti rassicura pensarla così:
> Ma apriamo un altro fronte:
> Mamme 45 enni moderne vs figliolette dodicenni ienetta sapiens e ridens. Si vedono scontri TITANICI oggi giorno.
> Eppure sono donne entrmbe.
> ...


 Se qualcuna non trova volgare sta cosa lo metta per iscritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho 43 anni.
> Ma non penso che di questa cultura c'entri il maschilismo o il femminismo o ecc..ecc...
> Magari c'entrano molto i mass media. No?
> La cultura dell'apparire al posto di essere no?
> ...


 ma sei così ignorante?
Non sai come ci si vestiva ai miei tempi?






Questa era la lunghezza per andare a scuola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari tutte ste donne sono normali e non strafighe, capisci?
> Difficile non sognare certi mondi se sei strafiga...
> Cioè ci sono ragazze che dicono, ok, sono a corto di soldi vado a fare la cubista e sanno che qualsiasi locale le prenderebbe, altre...possono solo fare i saltini sui bidoni delle immondizie.
> Allora queste faranno altri lavori.
> ...


 Quindi chi no fa la cubista è perché non può permetterselo?
Ma tu hai problemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che fai? l'archivio storico come mari'??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha la memoria di Pico della Mirandola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa allora tutte le tue storie che carattere hanno rivelato... se te la da e' una gran donna... se non te la da e' una racchia figadilegno... se e' fedele e' solo perche' e' una merda cagasotto... se tradisce e' furba e ha capito tutto della vita... se e' bella vuol fare la velina e usare il suo corpo perche' non ha cervello... se non vuol fare la velina e' un cesso... eccetera eccetera eccetera
> 
> Dopo tutte le tue teorie mi guarderei bene dal criticare qualcun altro


V. post 1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' difficile ci lavoro dentro


 Allora non sei consapevole di quello che accade dove lavori.
Beh se gli uomini interessanti sono Fede...passo


...passo la mano ...non passo di lì, eh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si travisa tutto:
> Se una me la dà: tra me e lei c'è qualcosa in più e di meglio.
> Se non me la dà: tutto questo non c'è.
> Se è fedele: sono cazzi suoi
> ...


Ma tu che ne sai delle donne che ti scrivono?
Allora pensi che io non ti voglia incontrare perché sono un cesso?
Ma io non voglio incontrarti per come sei tu, non per come sono io.
Cosa vuoi che mi importi la tua opinione?
Oh santo cielo benedetto ...come stai messo...


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco ci sono 50enni che fanno girare la testa alle ventenni, ma difficile che una 50enne faccia girare la testa ad un vent'enne.
> Mia cara: è natura!


Posso dirti la mia? io 50 anni non li ho ma sinceramente me ne fregherebbe 'na secchia se un ventenne si girasse al mio passare: che ce faccio, je compro le figurine dei Pokemon?
Io non ho mai trovato un uomo interessante (pecca mia, magari), al di sotto degli 8/10/12 anni più di me...il che vuol dire che se a 20 anni mi attraevano i 30enni, ora mi attirano i 50enni e a 50 anni mi girerò a guardare il sedere avvizzito di qualche 60enne.... pecca mia ma io guardo alla testa, alla mimica facciale e alla gestualità...poi mi auguro anche che - se mi son sentita attratta e son corrisposta - vada poi a scoprire che il vecchietto 30-40-50-60enne abbian un fisichetto nienete male o nje sappiano almeno far buon uso (finora mi è sempre andata di lusso in questa parte del rapporto avendo però grandi scompensi in altri settori come ben sapete!)....
A volet alcuni giovinastri mi fan battute, apprezzamenti quando lavoro e non: mai sentita lusingata da giovani, a volte imbarazzata, a volte disinteressata, a volte infastidita... mai preso piacevolmente un commento di un pischello quando è venuto (e ti parlo anche di quando avevo 20, 25 anni!!!)....
Magari altre lapensano come me e noncome te..... molte invece fanno a gara per atteggiarsi a ragazzine non avendone nè il corpo, nè lo spirito, ma solo il cervello!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si travisa tutto:
> Se una me la dà: tra me e lei c'è qualcosa in più e di meglio.
> Se non me la dà: tutto questo non c'è.
> Se è fedele: sono cazzi suoi
> ...



Questa l'ho letta solo ora:rotfl::rotfl:

Guarda, ho solo trovato alquanto ridicolo da parte tua ripescare un vecchio thread di Abigail che secondo te metteva in luce il suo carattere... mentre dovresti preoccuparti di quello che tu mostri di te e quale parte del tuo carattere metti in luce

Non capisco, perche' io sono sempre schietta e onesta con te ma tu cerchi di offendermi costantemente... ti ricordo forse qualcuna che non te l'ha data manco di striscio?:carneval:

(Te la sei meritata:carneval


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In base a quali dati fai questa affermazioni?
> Guardando le file fuori dai provini del GF?
> Credi che sia un campione statisticamente rappresentativo.
> Che sia aumentata la pervasività di questo modello era quello che dicevo aprendo il thread e che ci fossero donne che si mettono dalla parte degli uomini scaricando la responsabilità su le altre donne che sono in una posizione debole era la tesi che sostenevo.
> La stai confermando.


In base a quello che vedo tutti i giorni.
Infatti è dall'inizio che sulla prima parte del tread abbiamo la stessa opionione. Ma l'ho detto più volte


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non sei consapevole di quello che accade dove lavori.
> Beh se gli uomini interessanti sono Fede...passo
> 
> 
> ...passo la mano ...non passo di lì, eh.


Guarda che il quel post si diceva che siamo condizionati dai media
E io ho detto è difficile che sia condizionata. Essendo che ci lavoro dentro so per certo che è così.
Persa stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Non so perchè nomini Fede che peraltro  trovo viscido come pochi


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che il quel post si diceva che siamo condizionati dai media
> E io ho detto è difficile che sia condizionata. Essendo che ci lavoro dentro so per certo che è così.
> Persa stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> Non so perchè nomini Fede che peraltro  trovo *viscido* come pochi


Solo?  Ha la lingua marrone  che schifo di giornalista!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Posso dirti la mia? io 50 anni non li ho ma sinceramente me ne fregherebbe 'na secchia se un ventenne si girasse al mio passare: che ce faccio, je compro le figurine dei Pokemon?
> Io non ho mai trovato un uomo interessante (pecca mia, magari), al di sotto degli 8/10/12 anni più di me...il che vuol dire che se a 20 anni mi attraevano i 30enni, ora mi attirano i 50enni e a 50 anni mi girerò a guardare il sedere avvizzito di qualche 60enne.... pecca mia ma io guardo alla testa, alla mimica facciale e alla gestualità...poi mi auguro anche che - se mi son sentita attratta e son corrisposta - vada poi a scoprire che il vecchietto 30-40-50-60enne abbian un fisichetto nienete male o nje sappiano almeno far buon uso (finora mi è sempre andata di lusso in questa parte del rapporto avendo però grandi scompensi in altri settori come ben sapete!)....
> A volet alcuni giovinastri mi fan battute, apprezzamenti quando lavoro e non: mai sentita lusingata da giovani, a volte imbarazzata, a volte disinteressata, a volte infastidita... mai preso piacevolmente un commento di un pischello quando è venuto (e ti parlo anche di quando avevo 20, 25 anni!!!)....
> Magari altre lapensano come me e noncome te..... molte invece fanno a gara per atteggiarsi a ragazzine non avendone nè il corpo, nè lo spirito, ma solo il cervello!!!


Io sono come te. Quelli più giovani o della mia età non mi interessano. sono affascinata da quelli più grandi infatti a 20 guardavo quelli di 40 e anche più. Adesso avendone 40 non guardo i 70 ma continuo a essere affascinata da uomini sopra i 50 tendenti ai 60. Poi sai chi può dirlo magari arriva il 30 che ribalta il mio pensiero.
Però non capisco cosa c'è di diverso da quello che dice il Conte. a 20 guardi più facilmente il 50 più raro il 20 che guarda la 50. Poi le eccezioni ci sono ma anche secondo me sono rare
In uff da noi i ragazzi giovani a noi di 40 dicono: ai vostri tempi...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo?  Ha la lingua marrone  che schifo di giornalista!


 
No guarda se ti vengono in mente altri aggettivi, ti quoto in anticipo


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guarda se ti vengono in mente altri aggettivi, ti quoto in anticipo


Tu si che mi capisci  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> In base a quello che vedo tutti i giorni.
> Infatti è dall'inizio che sulla prima parte del tread abbiamo la stessa opionione. Ma l'ho detto più volte





farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che il quel post si diceva che siamo condizionati dai media
> E io ho detto è difficile che sia condizionata. Essendo che ci lavoro dentro so per certo che è così.
> Persa stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> Non so perchè nomini Fede che peraltro trovo viscido come pochi


 Ed è dall'inizio che dico che non siamo dicendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutto. ho detto più volte le stesse cose. La legge della domanda e dell'offerta.
> 
> *Allora anche se io adoro le donne, non è detto che sia debole con chi me la sbatte in faccia*
> 
> ...


Ehm...ehm...sai una cosa, io non ho mai creduto all'esistenza di uomini che...basta che respiri...ehm...finchè un brutto giorno ne ho conosciuto uno. Penso che quell'incontro davanti a due birre, sia stato uno dei più imbarazzanti e avvilenti della mia vita. Lui poi ehm...mi mostrava le foto che le donne gli mandavano sul cellulare e i loro sms...e fui ancora più avvilito...ci sono anche donne che si esprimono in modi così volgari che non ti dico...

Quindi a ciascuno il suo...
Insomma ehm...a me (per fortuna) nessuna mi ha mai mandato un mms con la foto della sua...ehm...e con scritto sotto...il mio clito pulsa di voglia per te!...ehm...

Ehm...lui era venuto in cerca di me...perchè ehm...si dice...che...ehm...e voleva che io scambiassi con lui dei numeri di cellulare di tipe.

Non mi sono mai vergognato tanto in vita mia...
Però a pensarci bene...se avessi quello di persa, al tipo glielo passerei:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi tu sei alla ricerca di quarantenni così insicure da aver bisogno della gratificazione che puoi dar loro tu?
> Se questo ti gratifica...


No io non cerco niente...
Osservo certi comportamenti...
Sai non si scherza con Suor Menopausa la santificatrice


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma sei così ignorante?
> Non sai come ci si vestiva ai miei tempi?
> 
> 
> ...


Che scema che sei...
Intendevo Wolksvagen Golf.
Quante vent'enni nel 1968 avevano l'auto personale? Per andare in giro con le amiche?
Persa era un'Italia diversa la tua.
Rassegnati sei una reduce.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono come te. Quelli più giovani o della mia età non mi interessano. sono affascinata da quelli più grandi infatti a 20 guardavo quelli di 40 e anche più. Adesso avendone 40 non guardo i 70 ma continuo a essere affascinata da uomini sopra i 50 tendenti ai 60. Poi sai chi può dirlo magari arriva il 30 che ribalta il mio pensiero.
> Però non capisco cosa c'è di diverso da quello che dice il Conte. a 20 guardi più facilmente il 50 più raro il 20 che guarda la 50. Poi le eccezioni ci sono ma anche secondo me sono rare
> In uff da noi i ragazzi giovani a noi di 40 dicono: ai vostri tempi...


Vuoi sapere la più grande impresa del Conte?
Avevo 15 anni.
Quarta ginnasio.
Ebbene a fine anno riuscii a uscire a mangiare una pizza con una di terza liceo capisci? Una dea da 19 anni. So che fu da parte sua per sfinimento. Ma mai mi sono sentito un dio come quella sera. 
Ovvio una settimana dopo finii in tragedia. 
La solita invidiosa compagna di classe, spifferò tutto al suo raga...Cavoli quella volta mi gonfiò di botte.
Ma fui eroico!
Io quindicenne a mangiare la pizza con una di diciannove!
Un mito!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No io non cerco niente...
> Osservo certi comportamenti...
> Sai non si scherza con Suor Menopausa la santificatrice





contepinceton ha detto:


> Che scema che sei...
> Intendevo Wolksvagen Golf.
> Quante vent'enni nel 1968 avevano l'auto personale? Per andare in giro con le amiche?
> Persa era un'Italia diversa la tua.
> Rassegnati sei una reduce.


 La golf non c'era, la wolksvagen sì.
Si capisce benissimo dal post precedente e da tutto il contesto cosa intendevi.
Però mi fai sempre ridere.
Mi fai ridere quando ti impegni per offendermi dicendo cose che neppure lontanamente possono farlo.
Mi fai ridere perché sei talmente prigioniero dei tuoi schemi che non riesci a trovare nulla.
Anche se nulla potresti trovare perché le cose che potrebbero farmi male dovrebbero essere dette da altre persone per farlo.
Però continua pure.:up:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La golf non c'era, la wolksvagen sì.
> Si capisce benissimo dal post precedente e da tutto il contesto cosa intendevi.
> Però mi fai sempre ridere.
> Mi fai ridere quando ti impegni per offendermi dicendo cose che neppure lontanamente possono farlo.
> ...


Dov'è l'offesa?
Tu sei una donna vissuta in un certo contesto socioculturale
Le vent'enni di oggi in un altro.
Chi può dire quale fosse il migliore?
Vedi Persa, quello che ti sfugge è che la cosidetta emancipazione femminile ha prodotto risultati anche diversi da quelli sperati.
Tutti i fenomeni sociali sono così.
Dato che la società non è meccanicistica come riteneva Marx o Engels, sono così tante le variabili impreviste che il percorso sociale non è una linea retta da A a B, ma un continuo divagare.

Per esempio anche voi avete scoperto l'acqua calda eh?
Parità dei sessi? Ok.
Risultato? 
Per la prima volta le donne si sono trovate a fare i conti anche con la fragilità maschile.
Risultato? A noi nuove donne moderne, non va un cazzo bene che gli uomini siano così.
Così il maschio si è trovato sballottato di qua e di là.

L'universo femminile non può di necessità fare fronte comune.
Non solo per le ragioni che ha elencato Bruja, sempre intelligente e arguta, ma anche per come oggi questo universo è variegato.

Noi uomini ci possiamo solo adeguare, ma è ovvio e indubbio che in questo universo tendiamo a scegliere ciò che a noi si confà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dov'è l'offesa?
> Tu sei una donna vissuta in un certo contesto socioculturale
> Le vent'enni di oggi in un altro.
> Chi può dire quale fosse il migliore?
> ...


 Qui sue più imitabile.
Questo stile te lo imita un po' Borghezio.
Non c'è l'esempio della tua amica che diceva
"Ehi io te siamo pari!"
Ma Poi tu lui ha detto
"Eh siamo pari...


No non mi riesce


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui sue più imitabile.
> Questo stile te lo imita un po' Borghezio.
> Non c'è l'esempio della tua amica che diceva
> "Ehi io te siamo pari!"
> ...


Lo so, ti devi arrendere stavolta no?
Mica cotiche eh?


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui sue più imitabile.
> Questo stile te lo imita un po' Borghezio.
> Non c'è l'esempio della tua amica che diceva
> "Ehi io te siamo pari!"
> ...


mancavano queste

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ciò:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mancavano queste
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ciò:mexican:


 Ma no ero seria.
A me mancano le frequentazioni da osteria dove si impara la saggezza dell'esperienza.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ero seria.
> A me mancano le frequentazioni da osteria dove si impara la saggezza dell'esperienza.


una volta ti ci porto:carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnEedKK_Jew


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> una volta ti ci porto:carneval::carneval:


 Ma prima o dopo il privé?

Sai devo essere abbigliata giusta, non vorrei sembrare una parvenu...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ero seria.
> A me mancano le frequentazioni da osteria dove si impara la saggezza dell'esperienza.


citando appunto balzac: la commedia umana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> citando appunto balzac: la commedia umana


 Balzac al conte non ci pulisce le scarpe...


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, ti devi arrendere stavolta no?
> Mica cotiche eh?



Pinceton, ma non ti stanchi mai? SUVVVIA! :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, ma non ti stanchi mai? SUVVVIA! :mexican:


Marì perdonami pensavo nella mia ingenuità che Fedi non fosse proprio come lo dipingevate te e Oscuro. Mi sono amaramente pentito di essere stato un attimo gentile con lui. Resto pur sempre un nobile, no?

Si mi sto molto stancando, preferisco i miei rapporti reali con le utenti di tradi che non lo scempio che si vede qui.

Non so più come consolare Farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì perdonami pensavo nella mia ingenuità che Fedi non fosse proprio come lo dipingevate te e Oscuro. Mi sono amaramente pentito di essere stato un attimo gentile con lui. Resto pur sempre un nobile, no?
> 
> Si mi sto molto stancando, preferisco i miei rapporti reali con le utenti di tradi che non lo scempio che si vede qui.
> 
> *Non so più come consolare Farfalla*





Ci riesci molto bene te l'assicuro. Ti ringrazio publicamente


----------

